# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Physikum August 2007

## Keely

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich hab im medi-board.de-forum gelesen, da die mndlichen Prfungen schon am 03.08. starten. Angeblich machen dieses Mal so viele Studenten  das Physikum, da das IMPP gezwungen ist die Termine fr das Mndliche vorzuziehen. 
Bitte denkt nicht, da ich hier jetzt die groe Panik verbreiten will, ich denke wir haben immer noch ausreichend Zeit!!!! Nur WISSEN sollte wir das ja schon -zwecks Lernplanung- und bei uns an der Uni ist da bisher kein Wort drber gefallen. Ich finde es wirklich den grten Witz, da man ber so was nicht auf irgendeine Weise offizielle informiert wird! Ja klar, wir sind erwachsene Leute und sollten uns selber um unseren Kram kmmern knnen...blabla...aber es ist doch eigentlich gar nicht schwierig da mal ne kleine Info auf der IMPP-HP zu posten  :Meine Meinung: 
Tschuldigung, ich bin offensichtlich nach der durchfeierten letzten Nacht viel zu frh wach. Da sieht man mal, da noch nicht mal Schlafmangel und Alkohol einen vom solchen Gedanken abringen knnen  :Blush:  soweit ist es schon gekommen  :hmmm...:  

Liebe Gre und einen wunderschnen 1.Mai  ::-bee:  
Kee

----------


## McBeal

Hi Keely, 

das IMPP ist nicht fr die mndlichen Prfungen zustndig; die machen die Unis in Absprache mit den LPAs. Und es war schon immer so (oder ist zumindest seit langem so), dass einige Unis vor der schriftlichen mndlich prfen und einige danach. Und ich wrde jetzt mal ganz stark annehmen, dass es diesmal genau so ist und uniabhngig entweder frh oder spt geprft wird. Und das mit den besonders vielen Prflingen glaube ich auch nicht.  :hmmm...: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## Keely

Ich bin so bld  :Wand:   Du hast natrlich total Recht und auerdem seh ich gerade, da Medi-Board zur LU Mnchen gehrt. Tschuldigung, tschuldigung, tschuldigung   :Blush:  Ich glaube,nach diesem Physikum brauch ich dringend Urlaub und ich dachte schon : das gibts doch gar nicht! Erst denken dann schreiben... ich verspreche, das nchste Mal mach ich das  ::-oopss:  

Lg Kee

----------


## McBeal

Kein Problem.  :Grinnnss!:  Aber wenn Du jetzt ist beruhigt bist, ist es doch super!

Und ja, vor dem Physikum liegen bei allen die Nerven blank und danach braucht man eine Pause. Das ist normal! Aber: Kopf hoch, das wird schon!  :Top:  

Alles Gute frs Lernen und das Physikum,
Ally

----------


## omega

Es ist aber schon so, das es dieses Jahr sehr viele Physikumskanditaten gibt. Jedenfalls ist es in Hamburg so, deshalb gibt es bei uns zwei mndliche Prfungen. Einmal vor dem schriftlichen 12.7.-10.08.2007 und einmal nach dem schriftlichen bis mitte September. Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das nur in Hamburg so ist oder auch woanders.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

weil f2007 so viele durchgefallen sind, oder die alt ao'ler aus ihren lchern kriechen?   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## omega

Die Termine waren schon vor der letzten Physikum bekannt.  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Solara

> ...auerdem seh ich gerade, da Medi-Board zur LU Mnchen gehrt.


Zur LMU Mnchen   :hmmm...:  !

brigens, es ist definitiv nicht schlimm, vor dem Schriftlichen die Mndliche zu haben - sofern man nicht erst kurz vorher scheinfrei wird.

ich fand das seeeeeehr entspannend, direkt nach dem Schriftliche hier meine Punkte nachschauen zu knnen und zu wissen: Bestanden   :Party:  ! Und mich dann nicht noch nach den stressigen 2 Tagen MC-Kreuzen wieder neu mhsam Motivation sammeln zu mssen, um sich auf das Mndliche vorzubereiten!

----------


## Logo

RUHE! Will nichts hren von wegen Physikum - noch verdrnge ich  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kieler Sprotte

Na dann wnsch ich Dir schon mal viel Erfolg LOGO!!!!   :Top:

----------


## Grbler

*auf neue signatur zeig*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

*auf deinen Ticker zeig*

schreibt ihr nicht im august? (3 monate) oder schreibst du deins bei second life?   :hmmm...:

----------


## mezzomixi

hey hey es sind noch fast 3,5 monate!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

glaub mir, dass geht schneller, als man denkt. und schwups sind es nur noch 4 wochen. ich hab auch immer die wochen gezhlt, und je nher der termin rckt, desto schneller fliet die zeit.

----------


## Grbler

:Grinnnss!: 

Da schein ich mich voll meinen Illusionen hingegeben zu haben  :hmmm...:  Scheinbar bin ich beim Monat im Ticker verrutscht, danke fr den Hinweis  :Top:  (Nachher htte es dann noch Threads gegeben, wie: "Ich dachte, erst in einem Monat ist Physikum, aber es ist schon MORGEN! Wie lerne ich am besten?"  :Grinnnss!:  Das brauchen wir ja alle nicht  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

da htte ich gerne dein gesicht gesehen   :Keks:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Weies_Rssel

> Da schein ich mich voll meinen Illusionen hingegeben zu haben  Scheinbar bin ich beim Monat im Ticker verrutscht, danke fr den Hinweis  (Nachher htte es dann noch Threads gegeben, wie: "Ich dachte, erst in einem Monat ist Physikum, aber es ist schon MORGEN! Wie lerne ich am besten?"  Das brauchen wir ja alle nicht  )


Ach, Romi alias Grbler: Blind vor Liebe. 
(Von wegen alles Einbildung) Widersprich mir nicht, du stehst in meiner Schuld. Fr immer. Wegen der Email.

PS: Brinckbar war bld. Sei froh, dass du nicht da warst.

PPs: Physikum find ich auch toll. Hab sogar ein Anmeldeformular.

----------


## schwarzwald

Um mich zum bsen Physikum anzumelden muss ich am Do erstmal nach Hause fahrn, an meine alte Schule...... muss noch eine Abikopie beglaubigen lassen......   :kotzen:  

Wenn ich doch schon Medizin studiere, is doch auch klar, dass ich Abi gemacht habe....... *nerv*   :Hh?:  

Wie lufts denn mit der Vorbereitung bei Euch ?
(Ich lern ja immernoch auf die letzten Scheine)

Hab mir aber jetzt schon in einem Anfall von Wahn das neue Kompendium gekauft  :Blush:

----------


## mezzomixi

In Frankfurt hauen sie uns ja - natrlich nur um uns zu helfen - jetzt noch eine Anatomie Abschlussklausur rein. Sprich: Wir haben Ende Juni eine Physio Klausur und eine Anatomie Klausur ber das gesamte Stoffgebiet beider Fcher. Zustzlich noch ein wchentliches Biochemie Seminar mit mndlichen Abfragen und in der gleichen Woche wie Physio&Anatomie noch die PsychSoz Klausur. Prinzipiell mssen wir also schon Ende Juni quasi physikumsfit sein und haben dann nochmal 2 Monate Zeit um alles wieder zu vergessen. Es ist ein Fest!

Lerne mit Physikum Exakt. In Anatomie bin ich mit Kopf/Hals/Neuro durch, innere Organe hab ich so ein bisschen gemacht und Physio auch immer wieder mal ein Thema. Werde aber alles nochmal wiederholen mssen. Ich freue mich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Um mich zum bsen Physikum anzumelden muss ich am Do erstmal nach Hause fahrn, an meine alte Schule...... muss noch eine Abikopie beglaubigen lassen......   
> 
> Wenn ich doch schon Medizin studiere, is doch auch klar, dass ich Abi gemacht habe....... *nerv*   
> 
> Wie lufts denn mit der Vorbereitung bei Euch ?
> (Ich lern ja immernoch auf die letzten Scheine)
> 
> Hab mir aber jetzt schon in einem Anfall von Wahn das neue Kompendium gekauft



irrtum! du kannst deine kopie berall beglaubigen lassen, einfach original mitnehmen. es gehen fast alle landesbehrden.

sie brauchen nur ein "beglaubigt" stempel, und einen speziellen mit landeswappen

----------


## schwarzwald

> irrtum! du kannst deine kopie berall beglaubigen lassen, einfach original mitnehmen. es gehen fast alle landesbehrden.



Hmpf, dann sind die hier alle unwissend   :was ist das...?:  

Aber zu meinem Glck hab ich noch ne beglaubigte Kopie gefunden -
wr auch etwas schrierig geworden in den Pfingstferien am Gymnasium vorbeizuschaun   ::-oopss:  

Aber Danke fr die Info  :Grinnnss!: 

Werd jetzt morgen nur noch auf die Suche nach meinem Physikschein im Institut gehn, der war denen verloren gegangen, weil ich den so lang net geholt hatte....  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## McBeal

> Hmpf, dann sind die hier alle unwissend   
> 
> Aber zu meinem Glck hab ich noch ne beglaubigte Kopie gefunden -
> wr auch etwas schrierig geworden in den Pfingstferien am Gymnasium vorbeizuschaun


Geht sogar noch einfacher, ich habe mein Abizeugnis direkt nach dem Abi einfach fnf mal von unserem Pastor beglaubigen lassen. Und da meine Mutter und ich in der Gemeinde aktiv waren bzw. sind, ging das ganz umsonst.  :Grinnnss!: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## roger rekless

> Geht sogar noch einfacher, ich habe mein Abizeugnis direkt nach dem Abi einfach fnf mal von unserem Pastor beglaubigen lassen. Und da meine Mutter und ich in der Gemeinde aktiv waren bzw. sind, ging das ganz umsonst. 
> 
> LG,
> Ally


beim lpa NRW haben die gesagt, dass kirchliche beglaubigungen in dem fall nicht anerkannt werden (ob die das dann auch durchziehen, ist ne andere frage). es musst von einem amt beglaubigt werden.

----------


## Xylamon

Hrt man immer wieder mal, bisher sind meine kirchlichen Beglaubigungen aber durchgegegangen... allerdings war das auch nicht in NRW.

----------


## Rumkugel

Hallo!

Ich schieb den Thread mal wieder ein bisschen nach oben...
Wollte doch mal wissen, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass das schon tausendmal gefragt wurde, mit welchen Fchern ihr anfangt?
Bin nmlich gerade stark am berlegen...

Bis dann

----------


## SynC

Hallo, 
auch wenn das schon in lteren Threads besprochen wurde: ich finde jeder Jahrgang hat ein Recht auf einen eigenen Physikumsthread.
Also: mit welchen Fchern anfangen? Da wrde ich schauen was ihr gerade fr die letzten Klausuren lernen msst...das dann natrlich zuerst. Ansonsten evtl. Anatomie als letztes, weil dort das meiste stupide Auswendiglernwissen drinsteckt, welches man auch am schnellsten vergisst.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

ich wei, was du nach hinten schieben kannst: chemie und physik.

und von denen machst du auch nur die letzten 3 jahre, kreuzen reicht auch, kein buch.

macht viel psycho, der punktelieferant und auch nur kreuzen, beim psycholernen ausm buch wird man zum psycho   :bhh:  

manche machen 6 wochen ana, aber nur 1 woche psycho -> falsch

----------


## Grbler

Hm. Bevor ich frs Physikum anfange zu lernen, versuche ich erst mal, die letzten paar Scheine beisammen zu bekommen. In Anatomie schreiben wir _noch_ eine Abschkussklausur (diesmal nicht vom Kurs sondern vom Seminar), das Physio-Seminar ist auch nicht so der Brller und dann ist da ja immer noch das Psycho-Seminar  :hmmm...: 

Naja. Wenn ich damit durch sein sollte, wird's erst mal die volle Drhnung BC geben; das kommt grad ein wenig kurz  :Grinnnss!:  Und danach dann direkt Psycho, denk ich. Physio sollte dann eigentlich gehen, und bei Ana, mal schaun  :hmmm...:

----------


## SynC

> macht viel psycho, der punktelieferant und auch nur kreuzen,...
> 
> ... nur 1 woche psycho -> falsch


Ehem...2Wochen NUR Psycho kreuzen wre also die richtige Tour?   :Grinnnss!:  
Ich wei nicht, angeblich sind die Psychosachen im letzten Physikum deutlich schwerer geworden.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Ehem...2Wochen NUR Psycho kreuzen wre also die richtige Tour?   
> Ich wei nicht, angeblich sind die Psychosachen im letzten Physikum deutlich schwerer geworden.


bldsinn, hatte fast alle fragen richtig. da war nix schwerer als sonst.
wenn du die halbe katze im sack haben willst, wrde ich 2wochen psycho kreuzen. oder halt dann noch mal im mrz.  :Grinnnss!: 

halt mich verrckt, aber man kriegt so ein "psychogefhl", was das impp hren will. man mu bei den psychofragen immer ein bichen zwischen den zeilen lesen. die verpacken das ganze blo neu.

achte auf wrter 
wie "immer" "pltzlich", "muss" "kann" "eher" also einschrnkende und absolute formulierungen. die worte sind in nem normal formulierten text so nicht notwendig sind. 

unterstreich gleich beim durchlesen die wichtigsten schlsselwrter.
die frage besteht meistens nur aus 10 worten, die schmcken die ab jetzt immer nur wortreicher aus. bt dieses schlsselwortsuchen schon mit der cd.
dann geht das ratz fatz im physikum. 

 das was die hheren wollen, da deuten die extra noch mal drauf:

"pltzlich schwindel und schweiausbrche" -> panikattacke (-> pltzlich) 


"ein patient kommt zu ihnen und uert das und das...usw."

die verpacken das jetzt im klinischen gewand in dem sie ne kleine geschichte
aus den fragen machen, aber es sind altfakten.


*ganz wichtig: fangt zuerst am 2. tag mit PSYCHO an. lasst euch zeit, ihr seid frisch konzentriert, habt zeit fragen durchzulesen. verbraucht ruhig mehr als die 90 sek. punkt ist punkt. und was ihr habt, das habt ihr.*  

bei ana ist das so:entweder weit du es (oder du hast ne ahnung)   :bhh:  
oder halt nicht. da brauch man sowieso keine 90 sekunden.

die meisten haben ana sich den kopf zerbrochen, haben bis zu 3 stunden
gebraucht, weil viel zu lang gegrbelt, als "cool" geraten zu haben.

und haben dann psycho am ende unter zeitdruck "durchgedrckt" und die fragen nur halb gelesen. so gehen wichtige punkte verloren.

bei uns im saal sind deswegen viele nicht fertig geworden, weil die
zeitintensivern psychofragen unterschtzt wurden. da wurden die letzten 20 fragen einfach so angekreuzt.

----------


## omega

Hallo,

wie wiederholt ihr eigentlich schon gelernte Themen. Ich fange jetzt richtig an fr das kommende Physikum zu lernen, habe aber seit ein paar Wochen einige Themen in Physio (Herz, Blut, Allgemeinphysio, Kreislauf, Auge), einige Themen in Biochemie (Stoffwechsel) und ZNS in Anatomie gelernt und gekreuzt. Aber leider bis jetzt nicht wiederholt, weshalb ich bestimmt vieles wieder vergessen habe.
Jetzt fange ich richtig an zu lernen, weiss aber nicht wie ich das mit den gelernten Themen machen soll, und wie ich auch in den kommenden Wochen die neuen gelernten Themen wiederholen soll.
Zum Beispiel habe ich gedacht, das ich vielleicht jeden Tag ca. 2 Stunden gelernte Themen kreuze. Wenn ich jetzt 2,5 Monate nur lerne ohne zu wiederholen bleibt bestimmt nicht viel hngen.

Wie habt Ihr das denn gemacht? Ich meine so den Tagesplan. Wieviel Stunden neues Thema gelesen, wieviel Stunden gekreuzt und wie wiederholt?

----------


## Smartinchen

Jeder sagt ja was anderes, was die Reihenfolge angeht. Bei examensplaner.de geht's ja so:

Ana
Biologie
Physiologie
Physik
Chemie
Biochemie
Psycho/Sozio


Hm, keine Ahnung, ob das jetzt gut ist. Ich hab da schon so viele Thesen gehrt...

1) Chemie vor Biochemie, Physik vor Physio, Biologie vor Ana, weil die kleinen Fcher die Grundlagen fr die groen sind, die sollte man vorher machen

2) alle rein-schriftlichen Fcher zuerst, die drei mndlichen am Schluss, damit man sie nicht wieder vergisst

3) alle mndlichen Fcher zuerst, damit man damit auch ohne Hektik gut durchkommt

4) "Verstehen"-Fcher zuerst, "Auswendig-lernen"-Fcher (Ana, BC...) zum Schluss, weil man letzteres schneller vergisst


Wer weitere Thesen zu bieten hat, darf sie gern aufschreiben  :Grinnnss!: 
Physikum ist ein *********.

----------


## McBeal

> Wer weitere Thesen zu bieten hat, darf sie gern aufschreiben


Ich habe erst die kleinen Fcher gemacht (nur schwarze Reihe gelesen und gekreuzt), weil ich sie auch als Grundlagenfcher gesehen habe, dafr hatte ich insgesamt eine Woche. Dann habe ich Psycho gemacht und danach zwei Wochen Physio, zwei Wochen Biochemie und drei Wochen Anatomie, zwischendurch immer Wiederholungen auch der anderen Fcher beim Kreuzen. Fr mich wars wichtig, Ana am Schluss zu machen, weil fr mich die anderen Fcher logischer waren und ich da auch mit Verstndnis drangehen konnte - sowas hlt sich dann lnger bei mir im Gedchtnis. Ana jedoch war bei mir nur stures Pauken und damit es zur Prfung im Hirn war, musste ich dieses Fach daher zeitnah dazu lernen.
Gibt aber wahrscheinlich unendlich viele "richtige" Wege zum Ziel! Jeder lernt anders!  :Grinnnss!: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## SynC

ABer diese konkrete Frage interessiert mich: wieviel Wiederholung alter Themen pro Tag? Was heit fr euch Wiederholung? Nochmal kreuzen? Lesen und rekapitulieren? Ich glaube ich wiederhole im Moment viel zu wenig   :Oh nee...:

----------


## McBeal

> ABer diese konkrete Frage interessiert mich: wieviel Wiederholung alter Themen pro Tag? Was heit fr euch Wiederholung? Nochmal kreuzen? Lesen und rekapitulieren? Ich glaube ich wiederhole im Moment viel zu wenig


Nur kreuzen und natrlich den Kommentar lesen, wenn was unklar ist. War bei mir zumindest so. Ich habe dann halt quasi den ganzen Tag das aktuelle Fach gelernt und wenn ich nichts mehr durch diese Methode in den Kopf bekommen habe, ging meistens noch ein bisschen kreuzen - machte mir irgendwie mehr Spa und ist halt weniger aktiv als wirkliches Lesen udn Lernen. Und dabei wars total unterschiedlich, welches Fach ich gekreuzt habe - war mehr nach Gefhl. Aber wenn ihr schon sooo frh anfangt, kann es ja nur klappen. Ich habe damals am 28.06. meine letzte Klausur geschrieben und am 01.07. richtig mit dem Physikumslernen angefangen.

LG und weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Lernen!!
Ally

----------


## omega

DAnke fr die Antworten und ich hoffe es kommen zu der vorgehensweise der Wiederholungen noch mehr Erfahrungsberichte.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dutch

Auf folgende Fcher kommts drauf an:

Biochemie
Anatomie
Physiologie
Psych/Soz

Vier gewinnt! Und auf diese Fcher kommt es drauf an!!!
Biochemie und Anatmie 2  (Innere Organne) irgendwie zusammen lernen ggf hinterher Physiologie.
Oder nach Organen:

Zum Beispiel:


Herz/Lunge/Kreislauf/Niere/...
Anatomie 
Physiologie
ggf. Biochemie??!?!?


Biologie-kann man in zwei Tag lernen!


Physik 
Chemie
Physik und Chemie meiner Meinung nach Zeitverschwendung, ggf. Formel anschauen und dabei entspannen  :Top:  !

Wird schon  ::-dance:

----------


## BenediktS

Ich wrde sogar eher sagen, dass es in Chemie und Physik leicht verdiente Punkte gibt, da man eigentlich nicht viel wissen muss, sondern sich viel logisch herleiten kann (dauert allerdings manchmal etwas lnger als 1,5 min pro Frage, aber das kann man ja an anderer Stelle kompensieren).... also: Diese ganzen Lernstrategien sind wirklich Geschmackssache und es fhren sehr viele Wege zum Physikumserfolg.

----------


## omega

Hallo,

vielen DAnk fr die Antworten, aber ich frage ja nicht wie man und was man am besten lernt, sondern

WIE HABT IHR GELERNTE THEMEN WIEDERHOLT? 

Habt ihr z.B. neben dem eigentlichen lernen jeden Tag 1-2 Stunden gelernte Themen mit Kreuzen oder lesen wiederholt, oder wie habt Ihr es gemacht?

LG

----------


## BenediktS

Ich habe meistens am Tag danach zu Anfang kurz die Themen des letzten Tages wiederholt, dann am Ende eines greren Kapitels (Umfang wie z.B. Hormone oder ZNS-Anatomie) dieses Kapitel kurz komplett wiederholt. Dann habe ich 1 bis 2 Tage gewartet, die entsprechenden Fragen zu den Themen in der Schwarzen Reihe gekreuzt und nochmal jeweils die kurzen Abschnitte im Buch wieder angeschaut, bei denen es evtl. mit den Fragen noch zu schlecht lief.

Am Ende hatte ich noch knapp 2 Wochen fr eine Endwiederholung. Das sah bei mir so aus, dass ich einerseits (entsprechend meiner Kreuz-Statistik) die Themen nochmal gekreuzt und ggf. nochmal im Buch genauer angeschaut habe, bei denen ich vorher eher schlechte Ergebnisse hatte und andererseits jeweils mein Hauptlehrbuch fr die groen Fcher nochmal schnell durchgegangen bin, um mir einige Inhalte noch mal kurz wieder vor Augen zu fhren.

Eine feste Wiederholung ber die ganze Lernzeit hatte ich mir also nicht eingebaut, sondern nur jeweils das kurz zuvor gelernte mehrfach wieder angeschaut und am Ende eine kurze Gesamtwiederholung.

Was brigens sehr interessant fr Wiederholungen am Abend oder so ist, wenn man keine Lust mehr auf ein normales Lehrbuch hat, sind Fallbcher, besonders die von Thieme.

----------


## SynC

Genau diese Thieme Fallbcher habe ich mir jetzt auch mal angeschaut. Habe bisher fr Physiologie nach dem Lernen spter nochmal die jeweiligen Fllle gemacht. Gut daran ist, dass nochmal etwas Verstndnis abgefragt wird - allerdings sind die Fragen nicht sehr detailliert - keine Ahnung ob dieses Niveau fr das mndl. Physikum reichen wrde, wie die Buchautorin behauptet. 
Ich tue mich eben so schwer Sachen stupide zu wiederholen (z.B. mit Lernkarten) und mache lieber etwas aktives...hoffe das reicht so   ::-oopss:

----------


## Soulfly

Genau mit diesen Fallbchern habe ich auch viel gelernt frs letzte Physikum. Fande die Kommentare und Antworten sehr gut. Ich finde die Bcher bringen viel frs Verstndnis. Frs Mndliche hats bei mir alle Mal gereicht. Schriftlich leider nicht...   :Oh nee...:  
Ich kreuze jetzt fast ausschliesslich. Was ich nicht verstehe oder wei schau ich mir nochmal genauer im Lehrbuch an. Die Fragen, die ich falsch gekreuzt hab, wiederhole ich am folgenden Tag.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

kl. tip: "in frage und antwort" ist VIEL ZU detailliert, wenn euch das ein prfer 
fragt ist er ein bsartiger prfer, der euch nicht leiden kann, dann seid ihr sowieso weg vom fenster. 

als lasst euch nicht vom detailreichtum irrefhren, das was da geschrieben wurde, ist die 1+ mit dem anschlieenden stipendium in harvard. 
und solche streber wollen wir doch alle nicht sein. 

also lernt bitte nicht alles davon, unntige zeitverschwendung.

----------


## SynC

Ehem, kennt sich denn jemand mit dem Fallbuch fr Biochemie von Thieme aus und hat einen Vergleich zum "Frage und Antwort" - Buch von Elsevier? Hatte bisher das Fallbuch Physio, das war eigentlich berhaupt nicht detailliert. Jetzt schaue ich gerade ins BCH-Fallbuch von Thieme...da siehts schon GANZ anders aus   :Woow: . berhaupt was in BCH beim Kreuzen teilweise gefragt wird...Translationshemmstoffe, ob gewisse Enzyme schwefelhaltig sind oder nicht...irgendwo muss doch mal ein Punkt sein.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

moin moin, im suff (ohne quelle und ohne gewhr  :Grinnnss!:  ) :

bc fragen die immer das gleiche, das mutet zwar an willkr und "wir fragen nur
die funoten im lffler ab" und das stimmt soweit auch, aber diese fragen 
sind dadurch wieder berechenbar, als da sie sich wiederholen.

die fragen nach dem molybdn im "ich habs vergessen"- enzym scheint erstmal von weit hergeholt und unwichtig. und da trgt der schein auch nicht
 :Grinnnss!:  aber solche fragen kommen in der art immer wieder dran.

peace out, oh man ich schreib in drei stunden pharma mit 2.x promille,
das wird verdammt heikler drahtseilakt. uh uh uh. oh. 

egal, schnheit vor wissen   :Meine Meinung:   :Keks:  (  :bhh:  )

den hab ich schon mal im krankfurtforum gepostet, haltet euch dran, dann klappt es 100% pro, versprochen:

genau die gleichen fragen haben sich daisy,ich und konsorten vor ein paar monaten auch gestellt. wie lernen? mit was? warum? das bangen und hoffen.

so wie jedes semester vor uns auch.

Meine Lerntips: (es lohnt sich alles zu lesen )

mein tip, den ich irgendwo gelesen hab, aber einer der wichtigsten punkte, den ich jemals gelesen habe: viel kreuzen mit *!!!punktueller!!!* lektre der bcher. (ich hab mal subtil das stichwort hervorgehoben   :Grinnnss!:  )

sonst macht man viel zu viel, was man bis zum physikum gar nicht alles
"warmhalten" kann. mit warmhalten meine ich das behalten von infos.

wenn ihr mit nem riesen pensum fertig seit am ende, hat man meistens den anfang schon wieder vergessen. und man verliert bei zuviel einfach den 
groen gesamtberblick. der groe berblick ist aber wichtig, um
nicht "verrckt" zu werden.

von lehrplnen halte ich nicht viel, auer frs mndliche. 
frs schriftliche mu man nicht alles aus jedem bereich knnen,
also ruhig mut zur lcke.

auerdem nagt an einem das stndige gewissen, wenn man hinter 
den vorgaben des lehrplanes zurckliegt. 
und am ende werden lehrplne meistens sowieso ber den haufen geschmissen. 

also wenn man nicht die nierencarrier kennt, kann man maximal im
physikum 1 punkt verlieren. weil eine frage zum nierencarrier rankommt
und nicht 20. 


Physik:
kein buch, nur kreuzen, halt alle basics (wellenlnge, Alphastrahler...)
der rest der drankommen kann, im physikum raten, da lohnt es sich nicht zu lernen. und die letzten zwei physika ALLE fragen verstehen
10 fragen kann man so. 5 werden messerscharf geraten, so einfach

Chemie: 
kein buch, nur kreuzen, wie physik.

Bio:

wie physik, IMPP liebt Mikrobiologie.

psycho: 
um gottes willen kein buch! da werdet ihr blde,
nur kreuzen. obwohl ich kein fan der schwarzen reihe bin, das exemplar
ist sehr gut geschrieben, um einzelne dinge nachzulesen. 

Anatomie: 
kein Buch!!! (also nicht "richtiges" kapitelweise lesen) dafr aber alle fragen im atlas nachschlagen, lieber ein detail auf 5 abbildungen gesehen, als ein kommentar zu viel gelesen.
nur zum kurzen nachlesen von verlufen ein buch.

Empfehlung: Bommas von Thieme (in rot gehalten) 

Moll ist schon zu umfangreich (der herr moll hlt mit seinen ausrufezeichen
und seinen kleinen grnen dreiecken sein ganzes buch fr (zu) wichtig!)

aber ana ist auch das fass ohne boden, und gerade in den letzten physika 
dreht das IMPP da ganz schn am rad. also nicht alle 15
abgnge der A. carotis externa lernen, nur weil herr moll da dreiecke drangepappt hat oder das impp das 1987 von einem wissen wollte.

auch nicht verrckt machen lassen, wenn man nicht wei ob die kohlrauschfalte links oder rechts sitzt, wenn ihr absurde altfragen lest.

und der krper besteht nicht nur aus bein und kopf, falls ihr unsere 
altfragen aus F2007 anguckt  (daisy wird euch hier dementsprechend
ein lied von singen) 


Physio:
mit buch, da empfehle ich auch das kurzlehrbuch von thieme
(blau gehalten), viel nach verstndnis lernen. + kl. silbernagl 
(geniale abbildungen) 

obwohl manchmal im thiemekurzlehrbuch zu wenig drinsteht, um
manch spezielle frage nachzuschlagen

Biochemie: 
mit buch
verget den lffler, nehmt horn und das von thieme (in lila) 
und keinen groen lffler. in biochemie ist das lernen nach verstndnis glaube ich am wichtigsten. 

da sollte man sich die grundzge der zyklen ruhig im buch angucken.

es ist zwar schn dicke schinken im regal zu haben, aber vergesst es im physikum draus zu lernen, hchstens um irgendein spezialfakt des impp
nachzuschlagen.

man kann 80 seiten im gr. lffler lesen ohne einen physikumsrelevanten fakt 
dazwischen gefunden zu haben. selbst wenn ihr zeit habt, weil ihr 
durchgefallen seid oder geschoben habt, tut euch das nicht an. 
es sei denn ihr steht auf selbstgeielung. 

wenn buch, dann nur das kurzlehrbuch, und dann -ich kann mich da nur wiederholen- auszugsweise lesen. 

+ Kreuzen bis der arzt kommt. 

am besten die CD. 150 Neufragen am Tag erarbeiten.
wenn ihr alle durchhabt, dann 300-400 altfragen pro tag. 
zack-zack durchkreuzen, blo nicht lange aufhalten. 

habe alles ab 2000 gekreuzt, ab 2003 htte aber auch gereicht im nachhinein
gesehen, um zum bestehen.

nicht die gesamte CD kreuzen, und schon gar nicht die geasmte schwarze reihe kreuzen. den fehler hab ich in der ersten woche auch begangen.

("du hast ja zeit, fngst du mal ganz vorne in der schwarzen reihe an und
machst embryo, kommen ja pro schnitt 2 embryofragen pro physikum dran")

ihr werdet nur gefrustet, sammelt sinnlosen wissensmll in eurem kopf und
verliert den roten faden beim lernen, und die motivation.

alles zu lernen schafft kein normaler mensch, da lernt ihr total ineffizient. 


lest immer den kommentar zur richtigen antwort und den kommentar,
den ihr falsch angekreuzt habt. NICHT(!!!!)  den ganzen kommentar lesen, auch wenn man ein schlechtes gewissen bekommt.

und es sehr verlockend ist. 

5 wochen lernen reichen locker, um zu bestehen. und ich bin kein berflieger,
und wir haben uns auch immer mit mglichst wenig mhe durch die klausuren
der vorklinik geboxt. das mit den 5 wochen htte ich vor meinem 
physikum auch nicht gedacht, weil man sieht nur den unberwindbaren "lernberg" + meistens noch verbunden mit zeitmangel.


ein kreuztip noch: (beide physikum F2007)

ein gutes Bsp.: ist Frage 66; Gruppe A; 2.Tag, richtige Antwort A

(die N.alveolaris-Frage) hab ohne einen schimmer einfach A gekreuzt. 
weil zu B-E konnt ich gar nichts sagen. also A wird genommen. 
die antwort klang kurz, plausibel und gut. und ebvor ich blind rumrate,
nehm ich lieber die antwort, bei der ich wenigstens diese "ahnung nach plausiblitt" habe. besser als gar nichts. das klappt wirklich, versprochen. 

meistens ist auch der erste geistesblitz der richtige. 

oder auch:

Frage 100; Gruppe A; 1.Tag, richtig A

(Intensittsvergleich mit Diagramm)

das kann kein Mensch wissen, und B,C,D,E liegen so nahe bei einander,
wie soll ich als Normalstudent ohne Physikvordiplom zwischen 
z.B C und D unterscheiden knnen? 

Genau, nmlich gar nicht. Was weicht am gravierensten von ab?
Genau, A, (der Grad der Steigung) also ist das die richtige lsung.

so kann man mit Null wissen punkte machen, steht auch im lerntips von medilearn. genau wie die tatsache das das Impp bestrebt ist,
fragen durch formulierungen eindeitig falsch, bzw. richtig zu machen

sowas wie "kann", "nie", "immer" "meistens", auf sowas sollt man achten, 
wenn man zwischen zwei antworten abwgen mu. 

manchmal kann man auch ganze frage so lsen 



so kann man das "system impp" mit den eigenen waffen schlagen. 
so kann man einige punkte rausschlagen.


das naheliegenste ist meist das richtige als Antwort. also wenn ihr euch 
zwischen antworten entscheiden mt, immer das naheliegendste nehmen.

das impp versucht euch nur mit falschen antworten "vom richtigen weg abzubringen", damit ihr ins Grbeln kommt. 

und von begriffen, von denen ihr in der ganzen vorklinik noch nichts gehrt habt, finger weg. 


das lerntipsbuch von medilearn ist auch sehr gut. unbedingt lesen.
die 7  sind gut angelegt.


wennn ihr gar keine ahnung habt, dann immer C oder D kreuzen 

und man kann zu jeder frage sich irgendwas herleiten, ableiten,
vergleiche ziehen. also nicht zu schnell aufgeben, a la
"ach, kann ich nicht" und einfach schnell D kreuzen, hauptsache
die frage ist beantwortet und damit aus meinem gesichtsfeld.


lieber die frage dreimal ruhig lesen. 


noch ein tip von mir, lernt z.B. komplizierte Dinge (physiosachen zunchst in biochemiebchern. oder anatomiesachen in physiobchern nachlesen)
also immer mit dem "falschen" buch. es gehen fast smtliche kombinationen.

auer psycho  

ich wei, klingt erstmal absurd. aber wenn man keinen berblick hat,
das thema unbersichtlich ist, man vor lauter fakten nichts mehr auf die reihe
bekommt, hilft das als einstieg ungemein.

z.B. kann man im Horn (fr Physio und Ana) Sachen ber die Niere oder den Muskel lernen.

das ist zwar wirklich nur das grundlegenste, aber man versteht es auf anhieb.
und ich habe die garantie, das ich da wirklich nichts unntiges gelernt habe. 
+ das "grundwissengerst" steht, fr die schwierigen aufgaben im
"richtigen" buch

weil die ganzen grundlagen stehen immer auch mit in den anderen bchern drin, und das meistens sehr verstndlich, weil
gerade nicht herr hick oder herr silbernagl als physiofachmann das 
geschrieben hat, sondern herr horn, der nur wenig ahnung in physio hat.

und man lernt ein wenig vernetzt. 

hab alle fragen 8-9 mal insgesamt per cd gekreuzt, von morgens bis 
abends. mein rhytmus war: 2-3 tage lernen, 1 tag frei. immer im wechsel.

bis ich auf ber 90% kam in der statistik kam. (CD klappt wunderbar),
natrlich kennt man die antworten irgendwann auswendig.


es handelt sich also nicht um richtiges "komplettes wissen", aus bchern angelesen, aber den anspruch hatte ich auch nicht. hier geht
es ums nackte bestehen. nur harte punkte zhlen
und das ist der anspruch den das impp hat. 

das wissen ist nach 3 monaten sowieso wieder vergessen, also was solls. 

(edit: das stimmt soweit, ich hab schon wieder fast alles vergessen   :Grinnnss!: ;
aber das ist nicht so schlimm ) 

und im richtigen physikum waren es dann 78%. 

und kreuzt themenweise, nicht physikumsweise.

also z.B. alle frage zu "niere" in ana von 2000-2006
geht wunderbar mit der cd, (den hkchen und kstchen)
das abschnittsweise lernen. 

also themenweise lernen und nicht alle physika nacheinander.
ist zwar toll zu wissen "ich htte F2005 mit 63% bestanden", aber das zhlt ja
nicht. wichtig ist auf`m platz. also bei eurem physikum. 

und hebt euch nicht die letzten physika auf, die fakten
sind gold wert, und kommen zum teil in eurem physika in abgewandelter form
wieder vor. diese physika lieber gleich mit lernen.
was man hat, das hat man. 

90% altfakten, davon 15% altfragen, der rest blo neu verpackt.
die brigen 10% kann man nicht lernen. entweder man wei es, rt es
oder hat zuflligerweise von gehrt.

die 10% zu lernen stehen aber in keinem verhltnis aufwand/nutzen,
also konzentriert euch auf die restlichen 90% altfakten. 


wie geasgt, ob ihr testweise F2007 besteht, interessiert niemanden.
und wenn ihr die aufgehobenen physika erst drei tage vor eurem physikum 
als test kreuzt, kann es schon zu spt sein, diese wichtigen fakten zu lernen.

auerdem, wenn ihr bei den testphysika drei tage vor eurem eigenen 
durchfallt, dann werde ihr sowieso verrckt. 


noch kurz zur CD vs. schwarze reihe

CD: 

Vorteile:

- viele fragen pro tag machbar, (schnelles) kreuzen mglich
- gnstiger 
- leicht einstellbarer aktualittsgrad ("heut kreuz ich mal nur ab 2003")
- gute statistikfunktionen


nachteil: 

- nicht der ganze GK wird abgedeckt. (aber imho auch nicht ntig,
den ganzen GK schafft kein mensch. und alle fakten, die zwischen 1990
bis 1999 gelaufen sind, und wichtig waren, kommen unter garantie
zwischen 2000-2006 noch mal vor. Sonst waren sie nmlich auch nicht wichtig) und dann hat man sie auch mit der cd gekreuzt.

- kommentare qualitativ meistens bichen schlechter oder salopper,
mir persnlich hat das nichts ausgemacht. (ist aber auch geschmackssache,
ich fand es zum lernen in ordnung) die SR hat aber auch nicht zu jeder
falschantwort einen kommentar, die cd eigentlich immer. 

(Anm.: obwohl ich manche kommentare auf der cd zu totlachen fand:
"Ich kann A,B,C,D, ausschlieen also mu es dann E sein."
Klar das man als Autor mit nem groen Lffler vor der Nase, kann ich mal ganz
locker A,B,C und D ausschlieen . nur leider fehlt der mir im physikum.
"zu diesem Begriff sagt selbst Google nichts" in Psycho  


Schwarze reihe:

vorteile:

- manche mgen kommentare lieber
- bewertung der wichtigkeit einer frage (mit schwarzen kstchen 
oder ausrufezeichen)
- "kreuzfeeeling", bzw. das papierfeeling beim kreuzen

nachteile:

- SR hat den anspruch alles gefragte wissen abzudecken, 
also sind auch fragen von H 1983 dabei. einfach nur, weil damit ein fakt
aus dem reservoir des impp abgedeckt wird.

vollkommen unntig, wie ich finde, zumindest nicht, wenn man keine 
1 haben will. auerdem verleitet es den studenten dazu diese
frage mitzubearbeiten.

so wird der "wissensberg" immer grer und unbersichtlicher, ohne einen
wirklichen nutzen davon im physikum zu haben. 

- das stndige blttern, zwischen kommentar und frage.
nach 8 studen kreuzen geht das einem so dermaen auf die nsse.

(ihr werdet noch sehen wovon ich rede) 

ergebnistechnisch haben die leute mit der CD in meinem semester
wesentlich besser abgeschnitten. (natrlich subjektiv) 

ich glaube, aber die stndige wiederholung mit der cd (also das "fragen-kloppen"; 300 pro tag) bringt viel, weil man sich so der
antwort im physikum sehr sicher wird und man sich nicht von den Falsch-
Antworten verlocken lsst. + das 10fache wiederholen der frage.
am ende braucht man ab der 5-6 wiederholung fr manche fragen nur noch zehn sekunden. 


(so hat man die ganze biochemie in 3 tagen
durch (von 2000 bis 2006 ~ 1000 Fragen) x10 wiederholungen (wenn es zeitlich geht) 


Bsp.: Wenn Fettzellen Leptin herstellen, dann stellen sie Leptin her,
komme was wolle, egal wie toll die anderen antworten sind. 

und das kreuzt man dann. wenn man den altfakt vorher per cd 10 mal
wiederholt hat, ist man sich seiner sache dann im physikum 100% sicher.
was ich fr sehr wichtig erachtet habe. sich halt gerade nicht auf die falsche fhrte locken zu lassen. 

immer nur den kommentar zur richtigen antwort lesen, nicht mehr! 
andere antworten, die aber wichtig sind, verwendet das impp dann in einer anderen frage, da kann man dann zu dem fakt den kommentar lesen. 

noch ein tip:

ich habe mir wirklich wichtige fragen und schwierige fragen (bei denen man in bchern nachlesen muss)+ ntzliche kommentare mit der CD ausgedruckt, und meinen eigenen kommentar und meine eigene ergnzungen dazugeschrieben, so wie ich mir das mir selbst erklrt habe. 

und natrlich die highlights des impp, wie z.B. abwehrmechanismen von freud,
sollte man sich auch ausdrucken und mit dem marker bearbeiten. 

und dann ab damit in einen ringordner. so hat man ein IMPP-kompendium
in papierform. bei kleineren anmerkungen kann man auch die Notizfunktion 
der CD benutzen. 

Also nicht stndig alles ausdrucken, bis man 5000 seiten hat, sondern nur
die highlights.

und als mein ordner zu dick wurde und ich keinen bock mehr hatte ihn anzuschauen, hab ich die bltter nach fchern in 7 ordner getan,
in denen dann jeweils nur ein bichen war. 

klingt banal, motivationstechnisch hat das wunder gewirkt 2 wochen vor dem physikum. aus dem "faktenberg" wurden 7 kleinewissensportionen.
die anderen 6 ordner hab ich in ein anderes zimmer gepackt.
(also nicht sichtbar vor einem auf dem schreibtisch deponieren, das
demotiviert!)


das war alles was ich wei, hoffe euch geholfen zu haben. 
Viel Erfolg in eurem Physikum. 

Mfg

----------


## alive

Danke Jekyll fr diesen Beitrag. Macht durchaus Sinn und besttigt mich in meinen bisherigen Entscheidungen.

----------


## Fresh Prince

> ein kreuztip noch: (beide physikum F2007)
> 
> ein gutes Bsp.: ist Frage 66; Gruppe A; 2.Tag, richtige Antwort A
> 
> (die N.alveolaris-Frage) hab ohne einen schimmer einfach A gekreuzt. 
> weil zu B-E konnt ich gar nichts sagen. also A wird genommen. 
> die antwort klang kurz, plausibel und gut. und ebvor ich blind rumrate,
> nehm ich lieber die antwort, bei der ich wenigstens diese "ahnung nach plausiblitt" habe. besser als gar nichts. das klappt wirklich, versprochen. 
> 
> Mfg


Servus

mal eine Frage vorweg, welche Note hast du im Physikum bekommen?
Und worauf kam es dir bei deiner Lernphase an, hast du dir Ziele gesteckt, auer nur zu bestehen?

btw, ich finde das Beispiel wenig aussagekrftig.
Wer ein bisschen Ahnung von Anatomie hat, der kann sich an 3 Fingern abzhlen welche drei ste aus dem Trigeminus kommen und welches Gesichtsareal diese sensibel innervieren. Da man um die Lcher im Schdel nicht rumkommen wird, weil das die Standardfragen im mndlichen sein werden, wird man dann auf das Foramen mentale stoen. Der entsprechende N. mentalis kommt aus diesem Loch (hmmm--deswegen heits auch so) und versorgt sensibel das Kinn und auch siehe da.. die Unterlippe. Wer 1 und 1 zusammenzhlen kann und mal einen tick logisch anfngt zu denken, der wird merken dass der N. mandibularis die Mandibula versorgt (incl das was dazugehrt) eben auch die U-lippe. Mit ein bisschen Grundwissen... und ich bin der Meinung das sind die Basics... sind solche Fragen leicht zu beantworten.

Was ich damit sagen will, es knnte ziemlich leicht ins Auge gehen, wenn man sich zu hufig aufs raten verlsst nur weil man im ersten Moment ber eine Angabe in der Frage stolpert, die man vielleicht nicht gleich zuordnen kann. Um sichere Punkte einzufahren, ist es wohl eher ratsam sich mal ein Tick Zeit zu nehmen und zu berlegen was man wei und was man aus dem Wissen fr Schlsse ziehen kann. Und nicht gleich anfangen Streichhlzchen zu ziehen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich durch eine richtige Tendenz, bedingt durch das Grundverstndnis, eine Frage richtig beantworte, ist um einiges hher als stumpf loszuraten. Und auf 320 Fragen die hhere Wahrscheinlichkeit von x% das rechnet sich ganz schnell...
Jeder verschenkte Punkt durchs raten, ohne sich mal ganz kurz Gedanken darber zu machen, zieht einen weiter runter und bedeutet manchmal auch die schlechtere Note.
Ich steh selbst vor dem Physikum und hab die gleichen Probleme wie alle anderen auch, aber bin der Meinung dass man nicht zu leichtfertig Punkte verschenken soll nur weil man dazu tendiert gleich zu raten, schnell was anzukreuzen um zur nchsten Frage zu kommen.

----------


## Dutch

@ Jekyll na ja vieles stimmt schon  ::-winky: 

Meine Meinung zum Lernaufwand ist, das man es auch in 5 Wochen schaffen kann, nur muss man viel lernen und vieles dabei abspecken (wie Physik und Chemie, wer schon immer ein hass auf Physik und Chemie  :bhh:   hatte dem bringt das auch nichts sich mit diesen Fcher zum Physikum auseinander zusetzen).

Fr Anatomie, Biochemie und Physio muss man viel lernen und machbar ist es, ich habs ausprobiert   :Grinnnss!:  

PsychSoz die letzten Tage nur Kreuzen!!!

Wie gesagt ich habe das so ausprobiert  :Grinnnss!: , aber ich muss auch dazu sagen, das hierfr _sehr gute Vorkenntnisse_  wirklich bentigt werden!!! 

Eins noch zum Schriftlichen Examen:

Im schriftl. Physikum werden die Fragen so gestellt, das mind. "die Guten" es bestehen werden. Ja ja, jetzt wer sind "die Guten" die das Physikum auch schriftl. bestehen: Das ist eine statistische Auswertung und richtet sich hauptschlich nach der Gauschen Verteilungskurve....
Mit anderen Worten das IMPP sucht sich etwa die Fragen heraus, welche von vielen_ meistens_ als richtig gekreuzt wurde. Diese Fragen werden kategorisiert und so "umgebaut" das es die nchsten "Guten" mit grosser Sicherheit auch wieder richtig kreuzen werden...   :Meine Meinung:  


Viel Glck  :Top:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Servus
> 
> mal eine Frage vorweg, welche Note hast du im Physikum bekommen?
> Und worauf kam es dir bei deiner Lernphase an, hast du dir Ziele gesteckt, auer nur zu bestehen?
> 
> btw, ich finde das Beispiel wenig aussagekrftig.
> Wer ein bisschen Ahnung von Anatomie hat, der kann sich an 3 Fingern abzhlen welche drei ste aus dem Trigeminus kommen und welches Gesichtsareal diese sensibel innervieren. Da man um die Lcher im Schdel nicht rumkommen wird, weil das die Standardfragen im mndlichen sein werden, wird man dann auf das Foramen mentale stoen. Der entsprechende N. mentalis kommt aus diesem Loch (hmmm--deswegen heits auch so) und versorgt sensibel das Kinn und auch siehe da.. die Unterlippe. Wer 1 und 1 zusammenzhlen kann und mal einen tick logisch anfngt zu denken, der wird merken dass der N. mandibularis die Mandibula versorgt (incl das was dazugehrt) eben auch die U-lippe. Mit ein bisschen Grundwissen... und ich bin der Meinung das sind die Basics... sind solche Fragen leicht zu beantworten.
> 
> Was ich damit sagen will, es knnte ziemlich leicht ins Auge gehen, wenn man sich zu hufig aufs raten verlsst nur weil man im ersten Moment ber eine Angabe in der Frage stolpert, die man vielleicht nicht gleich zuordnen kann. Um sichere Punkte einzufahren, ist es wohl eher ratsam sich mal ein Tick Zeit zu nehmen und zu berlegen was man wei und was man aus dem Wissen fr Schlsse ziehen kann. Und nicht gleich anfangen Streichhlzchen zu ziehen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich durch eine richtige Tendenz, bedingt durch das Grundverstndnis, eine Frage richtig beantworte, ist um einiges hher als stumpf loszuraten. Und auf 320 Fragen die hhere Wahrscheinlichkeit von x% das rechnet sich ganz schnell...
> ...



da hast du mich ein bichen falsch verstanden. ich fand die frage mit dem
alveolaris schwer. im nachhinein wre ich vielleicht auch drauf gekommen. aber irgendwie hab ich da ne blockade gehabt. die frage mir zu lang und konnt mit ihr in dem moment gar nichts anfangen.

es gab auch einige fragen, nachdem man sich nach dem physikum das heftchen noch mal ganz in ruhe anguckt und die lsung auf anhieb wei, aber unter der nervositt hat man viel zu sehr um die ecke gedacht. man ist nach 250 fragen dann am 2.tag ganz schn kaputt.

ihr werdet merken, ihr seid topkonzentriert. kaum ist das heft vor euch.
keiner verzieht eine mine. ich hab z.B. vergessen zu essen. es lag 4 stunden rum.     :bhh:  ich hatte mir auch ne feste pausenregelung berlegt.
alles nicht beachtet. 

das war kein stndiges munteres rumgerate. mir ist nur die "tendenz zur einfachheit" des impp aufgefallen. dieses "ahnen" oder man kann es raten nennen, sollt man nur machen, wenn man GAR KEINE ahnung von der frage hat, auch nach langem berlegen und dem 3 mal lesen nicht. man kann ja auch mal 3-4 minuten in ne frage investieren, dann sollte man aber sein kreuz machen. wie schon gesagt, nie unberlegt kreuzen. 

also nur weil ein "immer" "eventuell" um antworten einuschrnken oder sicher falsch zu machen in der antwort steht, heit das noch lange NICHT,
das das die gesuchte antwort ist. wissen geht natrlich vor zur beantwortung. aber diese  sachen helfen bei der auswahl oder geben zumindest hinweise. und alle 320 fragen kann man nicht wissen. es wird genug geben, wo man sich zwischen 2 antorten entscheiden muss.

dann helfen dann entweder "die tendenz zur einfachheit der antwort"
oder relativierende oder absolute formulierungen bei der entscheidungsfindung.

manche hatten auch schttelreime, a la "eene meene muh"
"bei keiner ahnung muss es D sein"   ::-oopss:  (C und D haben die hchste 
wahrscheinlichkeit"


nachtrag: ndert nicht mehr um, wenn ihr fertig seid. kontrolliert nur noch mal, ob ihr alle kreuze richtig bertragen habt und dann sofort abgeben.
nix umndern, man verschlimmbessert nur. 

hab ne 2 gemacht mit der taktik. fr hannoveranische lehre geht das in ordnung, bei der durchfallquote dieses jahr. eigentlich wollte ich nur bestehen. 
deswegen hab ich fast nur gekreuzt und mir kein wissen angelesen.
obwohl ich sagen muss, ich nachhinein hat man auch durch das kommentare- lesen (da ich ja alle fragen von 2006 bis 2000 gemacht habe) 
auch schon ne menge drauf. also man stirbt nicht dumm, nur weil man fast nur kreuzt und sich nicht durch den lffler gebissen hat. (imho ist man dofer 
wenn man sich die vielen bcher antut und dann knapp mit ner 4 besteht, da fand ich das kreuzen besser) 

und durch die stndige (10x) wiederholen der fragen, hat man sogar exotische sachen des impp ganz gut drauf. (hat bei der mndlichen sehr gut geholfen, dieses nischenwissen, als es um die notenfindung ging)

man kennt dann nach und nach auch alle verdauungshormone obwohl man das kapitel im buch nicht gelesen hat. man lernt mit ausgedehnter lektre der
bcher nicht besser, wie manche ja meinen.

----------


## Fresh Prince

Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, dass man sich allein auf die Aussagen "immer" "nie" "bedingt" etc niemals allein verlassen darf!! Es gibt gengend Flle wo die gesuchte Lsung genau auf dieses Schema zutrifft, weil sich die Herren vom IMPP wohl so sicher sind, dass keiner es versuchen wrde, anzufechten. Gerade in Neuro aber ist es eine heie Kiste. Es ist noch gar nicht alles entdeckt um sich in jedem belangen sicher zu sein. Deswegen wird es in Neuro nie solche Fragen geben, die ein "immer" "nicht" beinhalten. Wenn irgendein Freak in Harvard vor lauter Langeweile das Gehirn zerlegt und auf irgendeine Faser stt, die ihm komisch vorkommt, er sie weiter untersucht und schwupps.... hat er vielleicht doch eine weitere Verschaltung in der Kleinhirnschleife gefunden (Kleinhirnschleife is was unkompliziertes fr die die es nicht wissen...*g*)
Und in seiner folgenden Publikation steht das dann drin und schon ist die Frage vom IMPP die sich darauf bezieht, anfechtbar und somit sehr unschlssig.
Deshalb ist immer Vorsicht geboten. Das IMPP hat sich damit schon zuviele Bcke geschossen und ist zuoft vor Gericht gezerrt worden weil ein paar verzweifelte Studenten, die lieber gesoffen als gelernt haben, um ein Punkt am bestehen vorbeigerutscht sind und dann auf Punktesuche gegangen sind. Und sobald du dem IMPP ein Buch vorlegen kannst, wo das Gegenteil drinsteht, was die behaupten, ist die Frage ungltig und du bekommst deinen Punkt. Ich denke mal, wei es aber nicht genau, die Zeit zur Beantwortung der Fragen ist so ausgelegt, dass man durchaus mal kurz nachdenken kann. Fr 1 Frage die ich 2-3min berlegen muss, kommen 10 andere Fragen, die ich ohne nachzudenken beantworten kann (ja, solche leichten Fragen wird es auch noch geben..) und schon hab ich mein Zeitrahmen von 90sec pro Frage wieder reingeholt.
In der Nervositt neigt man leider dazu, vorschnell zu handeln weil man denkt, die Zeit rennt davon, aber das zu vermeiden ist in meinen Augen mit das wichtigste.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

PS.: ich empfehle dir nicht nicht dei kleinhirnschleife zu lernen. zu viel aufwand... suum cuique   :Grinnnss!:  (Es gibt auch fr die kompliziertesten dinge nur 1
einzigen punkt!)

----------


## Fresh Prince

Dein Nachtrag macht zwar Sinn, aber ich habe so eine Blockade im Schdel, die einfach nicht rauswill. Und zwar kann ich mich nicht damit abfinden, wenn ich wiederhole, einfach nur zu kreuzen. Ich wei nicht wie es euch geht, aber wenn mir bspw 50 Fragen vorgelegt werden, zu denen ich keinen blassen Schimmer hab. Wegen mir Astrophysik oder so was chaotisches, bei dem man nicht rechnen muss sondern die klassische MC- Form hat. Dann mchte ich wetten, dass ich von diesen 50 Fragen auch wenn ich keine Ahnung habe, beim ersten mal zwar voll abkacken werde, mir dann die Lsungen anschaue und beim zweiten mal aber weit ber 70% liegen werde. Das geht mir jetzt schon so mit Fragen, die ich nicht kenne. Beim zweiten Mal beantworten ist das sonnenklar. Aber der Lerneffekt ist zu gering. Ich lerne dabei nur die Lsung z.b. Antwort A (ich merke mir halt ein markantes Wort wie z.b. Ncl accumbens; vermutlich wirds hier wenige geben, die was damit anfangen knnen) hab aber keine Ahnung worum es geht. Und genau das ist das unbefriedigende an der Sache. Was bringt mir diese Information dann, wenn ich sie berhaupt nicht zuordnen kann, geschweige denn irgendwas damit anzufangen wei. Dass ich keine Zeit habe, permanent den gelernten Stoff zu rekapitulieren, ist mir auch klar, aber eine Lsung hab ich derzeit noch nicht. Es macht doch auch kein Sinn, sich nur auf die oberflchlichen Sachen zu konzentrieren. Die werden in Anatomie doch schon lang nimmer abgefragt. Ist ja auch klar, nach 30Jahren Physika, sind die Makrofragen langsam ausgelutscht. Also muss man weiter ins Detail gehen. Das heit aber auch fr mich, dass ich schon die Kleinhirnschleife wissen muss.

Deine Note 2 im schriftlichen ist doch ziemlich gut. Das hat wohl weniger was mit Glck zu tun, nehm ich an. Wieviel Fragen httest du mehr gebraucht um eine 1 zu bekommen und wieviel warst du von der 3 entfernt?

----------


## mezzomixi

> (ich merke mir halt ein markantes Wort wie z.b. Ncl accumbens; vermutlich wirds hier wenige geben, die was damit anfangen knnen)


Liegt im baselen Vorderhirn. Muss man ankreuzen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Fresh Prince

Wenn du jetzt noch dazuschreibst, dass er eigentlich den Teil des Corpus striatum bildet, der nicht durch die Capsula interna getrennt ist und afferent an das Limbische System angeschlossen ist, ber dopaminerge Neurone aktiviert wird und dadurch endogene Opioide im Frontalhirn ausgeschttet werden knnen, dann haben wir das wichtigste grob zusammengefasst.

Da mittlerweile doch nur noch solche "Scherz-"fragen drankommen, brauch ich mich mit dem oberflchlichen Geplnkel doch gar nicht mehr abgeben, oder was meint ihr?

----------


## Logo

Stresst ihr euch jetzt wegen dem schriftlichen Teil im August?
Huch, da fange ich nach dem mndlichen im Juli mit an. Monat kreuzeln sollte wohl reichen  :hmmm...: 
Ihr habt alle erst nach dem Schriftlichen Mndlich oder? Lssig - htt' ich auch gern  :dumdiddeldum...:  

Gru LOGO

EDIT: Hm... vielleicht liegen die schlechten Ergebisse bei uns doch nicht an den faulen Studentenm, sondern am schlechten Prfungstiming   :Nixweiss:   *Zum Professor mal eben rbergeh*

----------


## mezzomixi

> Da mittlerweile doch nur noch solche "Scherz-"fragen drankommen, brauch ich mich mit dem oberflchlichen Geplnkel doch gar nicht mehr abgeben, oder was meint ihr?


Ja, am Besten lernst Du gar nichts was in den Bchern steht, wird ja eh nicht gefragt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Fresh Prince

> Ja, am Besten lernst Du gar nichts was in den Bchern steht, wird ja eh nicht gefragt


soll ich stattdessen Mickey-mouse hefte lesen oder was?

----------


## mezzomixi

> soll ich stattdessen Mickey-mouse hefte lesen oder was?


Dazu mchte ich Dir nicht raten, Dich davon abhalten allerdings auch nicht.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

bei manchen altfragen hatte ich auch das gefhl "wer soll sowas wissen?"
"warum ich?" "hrt der mist auch wieder auf?"   :Grinnnss!:  

ebenfalls bleiben diese fragen bleiben einem eher im gedchtnis haften,
und man denkt sich, dass 320 solcher fragen im physikum drankommen. 

aber das wird nicht so sein. 

zur neuro (diese fragen kommen zich mal, sind klassiker des impp) :

raphekerne -> serotoninhaltig
ncl. basalis meynert: acetylcholin
usw. gab verschiedene kerne mit jeweils unterschiedlichen transmittern


und dann lernt man einfach "raphekerne enthalten serotonin"
und NICHT "was macht so ein raphekern?"
"fr was brauch ich den?"
"wo liegt der eigentlich"

mir reichte die info, dass er irgendwo im hirn liegt.


wenn du jede frage des impp hinterfragst und auslotest, dann machst du physikum 2010 und "das wissen dahinter" haben mchtest, verbrauchst du viel zu viel zeit und du lernst HCHST ineffizient. 

du musst dich von der attitde "ich muss alles wissen und ergrnden, bis zum letzten fakt" ablegen und mehr die "f*ck die henne, das lern ich auf lcke" oder "dmliches impp, den fakt ignorieren wir jetzt mal"- einstellung annehmen.

manchmal ist weniger mehr   :Grinnnss!:  

es geht nicht nur um das wissen an sich (weil da sind die fragen teilweise schon zu abgedreht), sondern bin ich so clever, um zu bestehen?

----------


## Fresh Prince

> wenn du jede frage des impp hinterfragst und auslotest, dann machst du physikum 2010 und "das wissen dahinter" haben mchtest, verbrauchst du viel zu viel zeit und du lernst HCHST ineffizient.


Wenn ich auf Lcke lerne, wie du schreibst, hngt doch mein Ergebnis viel zu sehr vom Glck ab, das ich habe, oder nicht? Wenn ich ein Scheisstag erwische, stehe ich mit einer unbefriedigenden 3 oder 4 da, wenn ich einen guten Tag habe, kanns eine 1 oder 2 werden. Ist es das?
Mir ist auch klar, dass dieses Physikumslernen total unbefriedigend ist, weil ich nur wissen muss, was bei der Frage falsch oder richtig ist. Mir hat mal mein Kommilitone  (jetzt 1. klin) gesagt, dass es unmglich ist, beim rekapitulieren des gelernten Stoffs zur Selbstberprfung aus dem Stehgreif ber irgendein Schlagwort ein "Vortrag" zu halten. Dazu ist das zuviel. Ich msse beim beantworten nur erkennen knnen, obs falsch oder richtig ist, deswegen MC.
Und genau damit hatte ich mich nicht abfinden knnen. Versuche aber mich mittlerweile dem anzupassen. Und genau das ist das unbefriedigende am Lernen. Ich eigne mir (teilweise hochinteressantes) Wissen an, wenn ich es im Nachhinein doch wieder vergesse und nur stumpf ankreuzen kann, das stimmt und das stimmt nicht.
Kannst du da zustimmen, oder siehst du das anders?

Ist deine Note die du durch "lcke" erreicht hast, realistisch oder hattest du einfach einen Bombentag erwischt. 
Und nochmal, wie weit waren deine Grenzen zur besseren und schlechteren Note?

----------


## McBeal

Kann ja nur von mir sprechen und muss schon zugeben, dass ich nicht ber alle Themen einen Vortrag htte halten knnen, aber: das ist halt das Problem mit dem passiven Wissen. Man lernt sich soviel ins Hirn und ja, man kann die Sachen dann auch. Ich WUSSTE die Sachen zumindest, es war nicht nur ein reines Wiedererkennen  la: hier musste man ja B ankreuzen... Aber das mit dem Vortrag... Tja, muss man in der mndlichen ja auch nicht komplett. Man bekommt  ja auch Leitfragen von den Profs etc. Ich finde schon, dass man innerhalb von wenigen Wochen super aufs Physikum vorbereitet sein kann (hatte wie gesagt 7 Wochen reine Lernzeit), wenn man auch vorher fr die Klausuren schon was getan hat und sich reinhngt. Die beste Strategie ist m.M. nach: anfangen!!!! Nicht zuviel drber nachdenken, wie man lernen soll, sondern einfach lernen!  :Top:  Und auer den Kreuzsachen keine Bcher mehr kaufen, sondern mit denen lernen, die man schon kennt!!

LG,
Ally

----------


## Fresh Prince

> Man lernt sich soviel ins Hirn und ja, man kann die Sachen dann auch. Ich WUSSTE die Sachen zumindest, es war nicht nur ein reines Wiedererkennen  la: hier musste man ja B ankreuzen...  
> Die beste Strategie ist m.M. nach: anfangen!!!!


Wenn das so ist, dass man sich nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder an die Sachen erinnert, die man mal gelernt hat und nicht vor einem groen Loch steht wo wirklich nichts drin ist, soll es mir recht sein. Das mit dem passiven Wissen leuchtet mir in gewisser Weise ein. Aber ich glaube, mir wird jeder Recht geben, dass es bedingt einfach unbefriedigend ist. Man wei zwar was, aber kann es jetzt nicht trefflich beschreiben ( la Kurvortrag halten) aber wrde es ohne Probleme bei einer Frage wieder erkennen.

Ich lern schon seit einer ganzen Weile. Genaugenommen seit Mitte/Ende April. Leider bin ich nun eben mal auf diesen "Fall" gestoen...

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Wenn ich auf Lcke lerne, wie du schreibst, hngt doch mein Ergebnis viel zu sehr vom Glck ab, das ich habe, oder nicht? Wenn ich ein Scheisstag erwische, stehe ich mit einer unbefriedigenden 3 oder 4 da, wenn ich einen guten Tag habe, kanns eine 1 oder 2 werden. Ist es das?



Nein, das ist der trick dabei, die ergebnisse des kreuzens der cd stimmen erstaunlich genau mit dem ergebnis im physikum berein. 

also 70% mit der cd -> 64% im physikum, obwohl man auf der cd die fragen irgendwann kennt. man kennt halt auch das, was das impp hren wil.

es ist genau das gegenteil von glck, wenn du die nierencarrier halt nicht machst, dann kommt da 1 frage dran, oder du lsst die ganze niere aus in physio und es sind maximal 4 punkte, die man nicht holen kann. aber es werden keine 40 punkte.
das sit so sicher wie das amen in der kirche, weil das impp einen querschnitt prft.

das hat mit gutem und schlechtem tag nix zu tun. das geheimnis ist die andauernde wiederholung der fragen bis zum erbrechen. (10x oder mehr)
dann vergisst man das auch nicht so leicht.

----------


## McBeal

Dr. Jekyll, ich stimme Dir zu, dass das Kreuzen sehr wichtig ist, aber wenn man soviel Vorbereitungszeit hat, finde ich es, gerade auch auf das Mndliche bezogen, durchaus wichtig, auch in Bcher zu schauen und nicht nur zu kreuzen. ich habe z.B. trotz weniger Zeit den kleinen Lffler, den kleinen Silbernagl, den Moll und ein Histokurzlehrbuch durchgelesen/gearbeitet und wrde schon sagen, dass mir das viel gebracht hat. Natrlich habe ich trotzdem noch gekreuzt, ohne geht ja echt nicht. 

LG,
Ally

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

es waren am ende so 6000 fragen die ich gekreuzt hatte.
irgendwann wird aus dem flickenteppich aus einzelinformationen ein groes ganzes. 

htt ich so auch nicht gedacht. man muss auch halt themenweise kreuzen. 
und kleinere lcken werden mit z.B. dem horn gekittet. 
also nicht nur die einzelenzyme und in welchem enzym die kobaltionen
vorkommen im citratzyklus, sondern ein bichen auch wozu das ganze.

auerdem liest man bei 6000 fragen auch so 8000 -10000 enzelne kommentarantworten. ein hher selektiertes lehrbuch gibt es nicht.
mit kreuzen meine ich ja auch, dass der kommentar mitgelesen werden sollte.
(auszugsweise) 

aber den fokus mehr aufs kreuzen legen. ich hatte auch erst massivst sorge
getragen, weil ich halt sehr viel gekreuzt hatte. und sonst kein buch angepackt hatte. aber man dieses "loseblattsammlung" aus wissen auch im mndlichen ganz gut anwenden. bichen verkaufen muss sich im mndlichen aber auch.

so direkt aufs mndliche hab ich mich nicht mehr vorbereitet. aber wer ne 3 oder ne 2 schriftlich macht, der kommt durchs mndliche durch. 
da reien die euch nicht den kopf ab.

----------


## McBeal

Hm, ich fand das Mndliche schon wichtig, habe da auch ne super Note und bin besser mit der Taktik gefahren, in den groen Fchern auch zu lesen. Habe die CD auch durchgekreuzt und die schwarze Reihe durchgearbeitet, fhlte mich aber durch die Bcher sicherer. Ist wie gesagt unterschiedlich und ich glaube auch, dass man mit nur kreuzen auch gut bestehen kann, mchte Dir nur in dem Punkt widersprechen, dass Du meinst, das nur Kreuzen der einzig richtige Weg sei. Das ist er nmlich defintiv nicht.

LG,
Ally

----------


## Fresh Prince

> auerdem liest man bei 6000 fragen auch so 8000 -10000 enzelne kommentarantworten. ein hher selektiertes lehrbuch gibt es nicht.
> mit kreuzen meine ich ja auch, dass der kommentar mitgelesen werden sollte.
> (auszugsweise)


Hast du zu fast jeder Frage den Kommentar gelesen?? Das ist aber arg viel oder nicht?
Ich verfahre bisher so, dass ich die Kommentare mir nur dann durchlese, wenn ich die Frage beim ersten Mal falsch hab oder raten musste aber glcklicherweise richtig lag. Bei den Fragen, die ich von Haus aus richtig habe, lasse ich die Kommentare weg, weil ich ja eigentlich alles htte beantworten knnen und so auf die richtige Lsung komme.
Ist das eher ungeschickt, muss ich noch mehr Zeit investieren um auch die Kommentare zu lesen oder gengt das irgendwann??
So ganz allmhlich hab ich nmlich nicht mehr so viel Lust zu lernen  :Smilie:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

ich schrieb: einzelne kommentarantworten. NICHT den GANZEN kommentar.

also wenn B) richtig ist, dann wird B) noch mal gelesen. und wenn du was anderes gekreuzt hast, dann wird der falsche kommentar auch mit gelesen, aber nur den des falschen buchstabens. also "warum hab ich so gedacht,
und warum habe ich deshalb das falsche angekreuzt" und NICHT alles

und wenn man die antwort schon kann, dann irgendwann nicht mehr. 
das wre ja schwachsinn.

ausser bei ganz wichtigen sachen, die man im kontext verstehen muss, da kann man auch mal den ganzen kommentar lesen. 

(z.B. EEG, da wre es schwachsinn nur die -wellen zu knnen)

wenn man sich die lnge der kommentare anguckt, dann ist das nicht viel. 
meistens nen satz oder zwei. auf jeden fall ist  das hchsteffektiv und viel besser seitenlanges lesen von bchern. 

so kann man trotz kurzer vorbereitungszeit ne menge reien.

wurde beim mc-vortrag auch so besprochen und steht auch im lerntips vom medilearn drin.

beim kommentar ist die "trefferquote" 100%, weil es schon mal ne frage ist,
die im physikum lief, wenn ich im lffler 10 seiten lese, knnen vll. drei fragen mit abgedeckt sein, vll. auch keine -> miese "trefferquote"

auerdem werden bei 10 seiten 3 im gedchtnis gespeichert, und zwar willkrlich. also relevante und unrelevante dinge. "bei einfachem lesen" werden wahllos dinge gespeichert.

----------


## Fresh Prince

Ich mchte hier mal alle ansprechen, die das Physikum schon hinter sich haben, und Erfahrung mit dem Kreuzen gemacht haben.

Wie reprsentativ ist das Ergebnis beim Kreuzen? Was sagt die erreichte Quote ber den jeweiligen Wissensstand aus?
Wenn ich das erste Mal ein Thema kreuze nachdem ich das Thema zuvor aus einem Buch gelernt habe, ist das Ergebnis in erster Linie reprsentativ dafr, was ich vom lernen aus dem Buch behalten habe.
Hier haben ein paar geschrieben, sie htten nur bers kreuzen gelernt und nur manchmal im Buch etwas nachgeschlagen. Was hattet ihr fr Ergebnisse beim ersten Durchlauf eines Themas? Habt ihr fleiig whrend des Semesters die Themen gelernt, oft wiederholt und hattet damit permanent ein gutes Grundwissen, oder ist das gelernte mit der Zeit wieder verflogen, was verstndlich wre und euer erster Durchlauf war ein Desaster??

Mich wrde wirklich mal interessieren, was ihr so erreicht habt?

Wenn ihr nun die Kreuzfragen mehrmals wiederholt um bessere Ergebnisse zu erreichen, wegen mir auch die Kommentare lest, wie hier empfohlen wird, verbessert ihr dadurch euer Wissen, oder ist das nur Selbstbetrug weil man nur die Antworten zu den Fragen wei und beim 3. Mal kreuzen die Antworten einfach schon kennt aber nichts neues dazulernt??
Angenommen, ich kreuze das Thema ZNS in Anatomie, nachdem ich das Kapitel aus dem Buch gelernt habe. Beim ersten Durchlauf erreiche ich vielleicht 60-70%. Dann wiederhole ich die Kreuzfragen, mache die falschen richtig und bekomme irgendwann vielleicht 90% oder noch mehr.
Sind diese 90% dann reprsentativ, was mein Wissen angeht, oder befinde ich mich immer noch bei den 60% weil ich nur die Antworten zu den bestimmten Fragen kann, die aber im IMPP so nie wieder auftauchen werden. (hab mich informiert, die offizielle Zahl sind 5% Altfragen, also ein Witz...)
Wrde ich, wenn ich dann das "echte" Physikum kreuzen wrde, auch nur ein Wissensstand von 60% haben, oder ist der deutlich hher, weil ich eben die ganzen Altfragen mit sehr hohen Quoten gekreuzt habe und immer noch wei??
Was meint ihr? Macht es berhaupt Sinn, oft die gleichen Themen zu kreuzen um hohe Ergebnisse zu erreichen, oder wre es sinnvoller, stattdessen zu lernen, was man falsch hatte?

Wre wirklich dankbar um Feedback von eurer Seite..
Gre

----------


## christo

Mann du machst dir zu viele Gedanken. Mach es einfach   :hmmm...:  

Natrlich ist es nicht reprsentativ wenn du beim 3.Kreuzen einer Klausur mehr als 90% hast. Hab dir einfach die allerneuesten 4-5 Klausuren auf. Dann kannst du von Zeit zu Zeit mal schauen wo du wirklich stehst.
5% Altfragen? Wenn du die sinngem gleichen Fragen einbeziehst ist es DEUTLICH mehr.
Gru

----------


## mar7ini

Ich kann mich Christo in jedem einzelnen Satz nur anschlieen.

Mach Dich nicht unntig wahnsinnig. Wenn Du schon mit Buchwissen 60-70% hast, ist es schon sehr gut. Natrlich wre es am reprsentativsten, wenn Du nicht direkt im Anschluss kreuzen wrdest, sondern z.B. erst am nchsten Tag, um zu sehen, was Du wirklich im Kopf behlst.

So oder, so, heb Dir einige Examina zum Schlu auf, zur Wiederholung und auch um zu sehen, wie gut Du nach einigen Wochen das Thema kreuzt. Das, was dann rauskommt, wird mehr oder weniger dem entsprechen, was Du kannst und wie Du im Physikum kreuzen wirst.   :Meine Meinung:  

Ich habe zum Physikum auch ziemlich viel mit Bchern gelernt, und zu wenig (empfinde ich jetzt so) gekreuzt. Wie irritiert war ich oft, als ich nach 50 Seiten Buch entdeckte, dass ich die MC Fragen zu diesem Thema immer noch hufig falsch ankreuze, entweder weil die IMPP ganz detalliertes Wissen abfragte (meist etwas ich beim Lesen des Buches nicht beachtete, weil es mir zu explizit und detalliert vorkam), oder einfach, weil die IMPP oft so fragt, das man wirklich umdenken muss...

----------


## schwarzwald

Ich hab mal ne doofe Frage  :Blush: 

Irgendwie find ich den Smilie vor dem Thema "Physikum August 2007" 
sehr bse....  :Grinnnss!: 

Fnd so einen "Wie lufts bei euch mit Lernen Thread" fr uns auch gut, 
was meint Ihr ?

weissweinliche Gre
 ::-winky:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Meinste vielleicht sowas hier?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schwarzwald

> Meinste vielleicht sowas hier?


Ohne die Erlaubnis der groen Daisy :awe: hab ich mich net getraut, 
da mitzumischen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Papperlapapp..... hopp, schreiben, aber dalli  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schwarzwald

> Papperlapapp..... hopp, schreiben, aber dalli



Zu Befehl *Hacke*

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mezzomixi

"Klappe die 2." trifft doch gar nicht zu auf die meisten die hier in den Thread schreiben! Dann kann auch der    :Wand:  dableiben  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Huch, Zis hat ja Recht! Egal...... et schert hier doch eh niemanden, wo man wat schreibt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Muriel

> et schert hier doch eh niemanden, wo man wat schreibt



HIIIIIIILFEEEEE!!!!!!!11111111!!!!!!!
ich hab ein Abi von 8,9, kann ich trotzdem Medizin studieren? 

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Meuli

> Egal...... et schert hier doch eh niemanden, wo man wat schreibt


Genau, hauptsache, man schreibt berhaupt und kann sich so vorm Lernen drcken  :bhh:

----------


## schwarzwald

> "Klappe die 2." trifft doch gar nicht zu auf die meisten die hier in den Thread schreiben!


Na, deswegen hatte ich ja gezgert  :Blush:

----------


## mezzomixi

Nee ne ich bleib hier. Klappe die 2. klingt so bedrohlich   ::-oopss:

----------


## schwarzwald

Kann denn einer der/die/das Mods  :Grinnnss!:  eventuell den Smilie ndern.....

Ich hab ja genau so ein Gefhl, wenn ich ans P denke, aber das wird irgendwie bs verstrkt dadurch   ::-oopss:   :Blush:  

Wie weit bist du denn mit Wdh Ziska ? 

Ich richte miir grade meine Terrasse ein, heute wird Neurophysio gepaukt...
 ::-stud:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## mezzomixi

Neuroana, alle Organe, Kopf & Hals
Physio Muskel, Nerv, Niere, Atmung, Kreislauf, Herz, Arbeit, Auge, Ohr, Energie...
Wir haben ja nchste Woche noch Abschlussklausuren. Aber vieles recht wackelig. Nervig. Htte lieber hintereinander in Ruhe die Fcher gelernt als jetzt so schnell so viel das ich dann nicht richtig kann.

----------


## schwarzwald

Das glaub ich dir.
Wir haben auch Samstag n Wo noch eine letzte groe Klausur. Neuroana(vorallem Histo), Neurophysio & Biochemie.....

Dummerweise fehlen mir sowieso noch 3 Klausuren, krankheitsbedingt,
so dass ich die nchsten 4 Woche alle 7 Tage eine groe Prfung hab   :was ist das...?:  

Und kreuzt du schon nebenbei ?

----------


## mezzomixi

Ja ja klar, gekreuzt wird eh immer zur Prfungsvorbereitung.
Anatomie klappt ziemlich gut (Mit Physikum Exakt - bin ich berzeugt von bisher)
Physio geht auch ganz gut, blo da hab ich einfach so schnell lernen mssen, dass ich vieles lngst wieder vergessen habe. z.B. Niere. Hab ich jetzt schon 5 mal oder so gelernt aber nie hatte ich wirklich Zeit dafr, sodass es nach 2 Tagen schon wieder vergessen ist..   :kotzen:

----------


## schwarzwald

Das kenn ich Ziska, leider   :was ist das...?:  
Durch unser, mM nach fragliches, Integriertes System mssen wir immer alle Fcher fr eine Klausur lernen, dh ich vergess die 1/2 nach ner Woche wieder, weil es einfach zuviel war. 
Das Kurzzeitgedchtnis is eben besonders kurz bei mir  :Blush: 

Leider muss ich vor dem P im Juli noch voll schaffen, ich hoffe, dass ich einen Groteil ddurch Kreuzen in mein Hirn bekomme   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Fresh Prince

> Ja ja klar, gekreuzt wird eh immer zur Prfungsvorbereitung.
> Anatomie klappt ziemlich gut (Mit Physikum Exakt - bin ich berzeugt von bisher)


Sag doch mal, was du denn da fr Ergebnisse beim ersten Durchlauf beim kreuzen erreichst? Wrd mich echt interessieren, wieviele Fragen du zu einem bestimmten Thema (Anatomie obere Extremitten zb.) erreichst, nachdem du mit Physikum exakt gelernt hast. Was schaffst du so im Durchschnitt? Und wie verbesserst du dich dann?

Gre

----------


## schwarzwald

Hach, haben wir ein Glck, mit so nem Mod  :Grinnnss!: 


 :Kuss:  danke, jetzt machts wieder Spa !!  :Blush:

----------


## mezzomixi

> Sag doch mal, was du denn da fr Ergebnisse beim ersten Durchlauf beim kreuzen erreichst? Wrd mich echt interessieren, wieviele Fragen du zu einem bestimmten Thema (Anatomie obere Extremitten zb.) erreichst, nachdem du mit Physikum exakt gelernt hast. Was schaffst du so im Durchschnitt? Und wie verbesserst du dich dann?
> 
> Gre


Ist ziemlich unterschiedlich. Neuroana z.B. hatte ich damals fr die Klausur echt gut gelernt, das war schnell wieder drin. Hab ich allerdings nicht mit dem Phyiskum Exakt sondern mit meinen Unterlagen vom Trepel gelernt. Da hab ich schon so 80-90% gekreuzt.

Organe hab ich nur mit Physikum Exakt gelernt, hatte quasi kein Vorwissen mehr weil es schon so lange her war. Da hab ich die Prozentzahl beim 1. Kreuzen gar nicht ausgerechnet, weil ich da mit dem Buch gekreuzt hatte.. Aber ber 70 sicherlich. 

Bewegungsapparat lerne ich jetzt gerade auch mit Physikum Exakt. Da kann ich ja mal drauf achten wie die Werte so sind.

----------


## Fresh Prince

Ist schon ziemlich viel, finde ich. ber 70 bzw 80% ist wirklich hoch, oder nicht?
Hast du whrend der Semester viel dafr getan, fters wiederholt, oder musst du das meiste quasi wieder neu lernen, weils wieder vergessen wurde?
Knnte man das Physikum Exakt auch auf die Thieme kurzlehrbcher aufteilen und kme auf die gleiche Menge raus, oder steht in dem Exakt noch mehr drin?
Anatomie mach ich mit dem Schiebler und Prometheus, Psycho habe ich mir den Faller,Lang besorgt. Empfiehlt es sich, da groartig zu lernen oder reicht da buchlesen und zigmal die Fragen kreuzen, weil sie sich wohl fters wiederholen??

Gre

----------


## SynC

Psycho wrde ich kein Buch lesen. Die Kommentare in der aktuellen Schwarzen Reihe...vielleicht HCHSTENS ab und zu was komplexeres im Thieme-"Kurzlehrbuch" Psychologie nachlesen. 
Aber fr Psycho reicht kreuzen locker auch fr gute Quoten!

----------


## roger rekless

> Psycho habe ich mir den Faller,Lang besorgt. Empfiehlt es sich, da groartig zu lernen oder reicht da buchlesen und zigmal die Fragen kreuzen, weil sie sich wohl fters wiederholen??


das ist jetzt kein witz: hab fr psycho schon damals fr den schein nix gemacht, weil die klausur halt ein witz war, bin also mit NULL psycho-vorwissen in die physikums-lernphase gegangen. auch hier hab ich in kein buch geschaut, ich hab einfach die psychofragen auf der cd stur einmal durchgemacht. am anfang ists etwas zermrbend, aber die quote wird einfach automatisch besser, weil die fragen im prinzip kein niveau haben, und man einfach wissen muss worauf immer wieder hinausgewollt wird. meine psychoquote pendelte sich am ende dann bei 85-90% ein. das klappt bei jedem!!!

----------


## mezzomixi

> Hast du whrend der Semester viel dafr getan, fters wiederholt, oder musst du das meiste quasi wieder neu lernen, weils wieder vergessen wurde?
> Knnte man das Physikum Exakt auch auf die Thieme kurzlehrbcher aufteilen und kme auf die gleiche Menge raus, oder steht in dem Exakt noch mehr drin?
> Anatomie mach ich mit dem Schiebler und Prometheus, Psycho habe ich mir den Faller,Lang besorgt. Empfiehlt es sich, da groartig zu lernen oder reicht da buchlesen und zigmal die Fragen kreuzen, weil sie sich wohl fters wiederholen??


Whrend des Semesters habe ich nicht bermig viel gelernt, schon gar nicht irgendwelche alten Sachen wiederholt. Zwar konnte ich irgendwann mal alles, aber das wurde zwischenzeitlich freilich lngst wieder vergessen, ich muss eigentlich alles quasi neu lernen. Ich lerne immer as dem Physikum Exakt und kreuze dann ziemlich zeitnah auch die Themen auf CD oder halt im Buch, dann bleibt es besser hngen. Ob in den Kurzlehrbchern mehr oder weniger drinsteht wei ich nicht, ich hab nur das Physio&Histo Kurzlehrbuch den Rest kenn ich nicht. 
Anatomie mit Schiebler oder anderen groen Lehrbchern wre mir zu bld. Ich hab fr den letzten Anatomiekurs aus der Dualen Reihe gelernt und fand das Buch auch echt gut, aber frs Physikum ist es einfach viel zu ausfhrlich. Das eine Buch ist ja schon dicker als das komplette Physikum Exakt.
Letzteres ist mir aus einem einfachen Grund extrem sympathisch: Ich muss nicht rausfiltern was unwichtig ist und was nicht, denn das wurde schon fr ich erledigt. Ich kann davon ausgehen, dass alles was in dem Buch steht prfungsrelevant ist. Bei groen Lehrbchern steht mir zu viel 'unntzes' Zeug drin. Fr Anatomie ist Prometheus + P.E. mein Ding. Ob das gut geht kann ich Dir natrlich auch nicht sagen, das wird sich dann im Herbst zeigen.

----------


## CD95

Hallo,


ich bin  neidisch! Ich habe meine letzte Klausur am 9.7 , momentan Praktika und kann vorher was die Physikumsvorbereitung angeht nichts tun....  :peng:  

Ihr seid alle schon am Kreuzen. Wenn ihr jetzt schon vllig aus dem Huschen seid meint Ihr, dass ich das in der kurzen Zeit schaffen kann?   :Blush:  

Meist habe ich auch immer in ziemlich kurzer Zeit viel gelernt und ich habe nun das Gefhl das alles weg ist.  :Hh?:  
Wenigstens sind durch die Biochemie- und Physiologiepraktikumsklausur die bald kommt wenigstens diese Fcher prsent, aber Ana oh je!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  

VlG 

CD95

----------


## schwarzwald

CD95 sei beruhigt, ich habe am 13.07 noch eine groe Klausur und am 03.08 noch eine mndliche Humangenetikprfung.....   ::-oopss:  

Du hast dann noch ber einen Monat Zeit, das schaffst du   :Top:  

Ich zweifle angesichts der noch ausstehenden Prfungen allerdings sehr....   :was ist das...?:

----------


## Dutch

5 Wochen sind ok evtl 3-4 Wochen auch noch, aber brutal frh aufstehen und mit System lernen, dann klappts. ach ja nur machbar mit Vorwissen in den Fchern.
Good luck

----------


## schwarzwald

> 5 Wochen sind ok evtl 3-4 Wochen auch noch, aber brutal frh aufstehen und mit System lernen, dann klappts. ach ja nur machbar mit Vorwissen in den Fchern.
> Good luck



Das frustet mich jetzt aber gewaltig *hmpf*   :was ist das...?:  

Ich kreuze ja schon seit ein paar Wochen immer mal wieder und hoffe, dass ich durch die Klausuren die noch anstehen auch frs Physikum wiederhole....

Oh Gott, mir wird schon schlecht wenn ich daran denke, dass ich im Juli noch voll schaffen muss.

Frustige Gre

----------


## Dutch

> Das frustet mich jetzt aber gewaltig *hmpf*   
> 
> Ich kreuze ja schon seit ein paar Wochen immer mal wieder und hoffe, dass ich durch die Klausuren die noch anstehen auch frs Physikum wiederhole....
> 
> Oh Gott, mir wird schon schlecht wenn ich daran denke, dass ich im Juli noch voll schaffen muss.
> 
> Frustige Gre


keine panik  ::-dance:  , also wenn du klausuren schreiben musst ,dann
mach dir keine gedanken, du wirst auf alle flle und selbstverstndlich was davon haben zum Physikum  :Top:  
oder was meinst genau?

----------


## schwarzwald

Ja, das meine ich.
Hab am Montag noch eine mndliche Ana-Nachprfung, 
das werd ich dann wohl nicht mehr lernen mssen. *freu*

Zu der Intergierten Klausur am Freitag, ist halt wieder so eine doofe Alles-in-einem-Ding, Heidelbergtypisch  :was ist das...?: , womit ich so meine Probleme hab. Wir hatten dieses Semester zB nur noch 4 BC VL und es kommen trotzdem 30 Fragen dran.... 
Anstatt das diesmal auf Physio zu verlagern, da wir die gesamte Neurophysio n Freitag geprft werden.
Ich hoff jedenfalls, dass ich in diesen 90 Fragen die bentigten Punkte krieg, das wr sonst ein Disaster.....

gruss

----------


## Dutch

oh man, ihr msst euch klar werden das eigentllich nur heiss geckocht wird  :Meine Meinung:  

ich war in den kursen in der vorklinik immer mit den nerven am arsch, weil asoziale prfer, kollegen und sonstiges, aber im Physikum war ich der entspannteste mensch der welt, alles oder nichts (Gesetz) :Grinnnss!:  
Eigentlich war ich der Meinung ich fall durch, und ne siehe da schriftlich bestanden,   :Top:  ----locker bleiben----  :Top:  und im Mndlichen sind die Prfer viel lockerer als in den Seminaren/Kursen und Praktikas, keiner von denen will euch durchfallen lassen!!! Dazu gehrt wirklich "nichtwissen"!
Also mein Tipp:
 :Top:  ihr habt in den semestern vorm 1.Stex nicht geschlaffen oder sonstiges, sondern scheine gesammelt, gelernt fr Klausuren, seminaren, praktikas...,
also denkt bloss nicht ihr habt nichts gemacht!!!
 :Top:   Wenn man davon aussgeht das man wirklich gelernt hat, dann kann man auch meinen es ist was hngen geblieben. Genau das wird gefragt!!!
 :Top:   Man muss immer vorwrts schauen. Also schn fleissig lernen und bloss net hektisch werden. Am ersten Tag im schriftl. Teil des 1.Stex. cool bleiben, am zweiten Tag noch cooler.  :Top:

----------


## schwarzwald

*DANKE !!!!* 

Das hab ich jetzt gebraucht  :Blush:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> oh man, ihr msst euch klar werden das eigentllich nur heiss geckocht wird



 ::-winky:  
Danke auch von mir, fr den Motivationsbeitrag!!

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> das ist jetzt kein witz: hab fr psycho schon damals fr den schein nix gemacht, weil die klausur halt ein witz war, bin also mit NULL psycho-vorwissen in die physikums-lernphase gegangen. auch hier hab ich in kein buch geschaut, ich hab einfach die psychofragen auf der cd stur einmal durchgemacht. am anfang ists etwas zermrbend, aber die quote wird einfach automatisch besser, weil die fragen im prinzip kein niveau haben, und man einfach wissen muss worauf immer wieder hinausgewollt wird. meine psychoquote pendelte sich am ende dann bei 85-90% ein. das klappt bei jedem!!!


wir haben damals abgeschrieben, ich bin ohne ein wort zu lesen in den saal gegangen, weil ich auf psycho so gar kein bock hatte. und hab auch alle fragen richtig gehabt. obwohl die klausur eigentlich verdammt knackig war.
aber mit der cd geht das schon im physikum, auch ohne psychogrundwissen. 

@ziska: irre dich da mal nicht, im physikum exakt ist auch jeder futzel des impps drin, auch das ganz unrelevante zeug. (gerade chemie, physik und ana)
so eng gestrickt ist das nicht.

----------


## mezzomixi

> @ziska: irre dich da mal nicht, im physikum exakt ist auch jeder futzel des impps drin, auch das ganz unrelevante zeug. (gerade chemie, physik und ana)
> so eng gestrickt ist das nicht.


Das mein ich doch. "Relevanz" hat nichts damit zu tun, ob es fr's Leben sinnvoll ist zu wissen. Lediglich relevant im Hinblick auf die Prfung.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Das mein ich doch. "Relevanz" hat nichts damit zu tun, ob es fr's Leben sinnvoll ist zu wissen. Lediglich relevant im Hinblick auf die Prfung.


da hast du mich missverstanden kleine ziska  :bhh: .

die relevanz frs leben hab ich mir beim physikumslernen erst gar nicht gestellt...

die relevanz der meisten impp-fragen tendiert gegen null. (was ist klinisch daran wichtig, welches enzym das molybdn-ion hat??)

im physikum exakt steht halt genauso viel kleiner mist drin, weil es halt versucht das ganze impp-wissen abzudecken. also nicht zu viel im physikum exakt machen. 

alle fakten werden aufgezhlt, und sind deshalb gleichwertig, obwohl sie 
wahrscheinlich nie mehr rankommen in den physika.

----------


## mezzomixi

> die relevanz der meisten impp-fragen tendiert gegen null. (was ist klinisch daran wichtig, welches enzym das molybdn-ion hat??)


Das ist sicher UNGLAUBLICH wichtig! Und Du zweifelst das an?! JUDAS!   :Grinnnss!:  

Mag sein, dass vieles was da drin steht nicht gefragt wird - wr ja schn, wenn es ein Buch gbe, das exakt auf _mein_ Physikum zugeschnitten ist. Aber ich lerne mit dem Ding recht zgig und habe danach gute Ergebnisse beim Kreuzen, von demher bin ich zufrieden.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Das ist sicher UNGLAUBLICH wichtig! Und Du zweifelst das an?! JUDAS!   
> 
> Mag sein, dass vieles was da drin steht nicht gefragt wird - wr ja schn, wenn es ein Buch gbe, das exakt auf _mein_ Physikum zugeschnitten ist. Aber ich lerne mit dem Ding recht zgig und habe danach gute Ergebnisse beim Kreuzen, von demher bin ich zufrieden.



 Amen.

es msste echt bcher geben, die auf ne 4, ne 3.. etc. zugeschnitten sind   :Grinnnss!:  

wenn einer eins fr pathoepfehlen kann fr ne 4 ->PN  :bhh:

----------


## LillithSophie

wieviele stunden macht ihr denn so am tag?

----------


## Fresh Prince

Wenn ich das hier jetzt schreibe, wirst mich wohl fr verrckt halten...
Ich muss leider mein Zeitplan einhalten, was bedeutet, dass ich die gesamte Stoffmenge in einen begrenzten Zeitraum packen muss, was wiederum zur Folge hat, dass es sich bei mir meistens im ganz niedrigen zweistelligen Bereich einpendelt. Gott sei dank, hab ich kaum noch Uni.... Sonst kme ich in Teufels Kche   :Top:

----------


## SynC

Ui, fr nen zweistelligen Bereich habe ich leider zuwenig geistige Ausdauer/Kondition   :was ist das...?:  Bei mir sinds meist so ~5-7Std./d. Alles was darber hinausgeht ist bei mir absolut unproduktiv, egal was ich mache...kreuzen, irgendwelche Sachen auswendiglernen, lesen...da ist die Konzentration einfach futsch.
Was hast du denn fr einen Lernplan Prince? Wieviel Zeit hast/hattest du fr Anatomie eingeplant?

----------


## Fresh Prince

Momentan hlt mich meine Motivation noch aufrecht und hilft mir, die Zeit mit lernen zu verbringen. Es klingt zwar bld, aber teilweise sind auch Sachen dabei, die mich wirklich interessieren und das treibt dann nochmal weiter an.
Hab jetzt in den letzten 4 Tagen die Extremitten fertig gemacht. Als Sportler ist das nicht ganz uninteressant... das sind so kleine Motivationsschbe. Leider folgt dann immer ein Tiefschlag wie im jezigen Fall Histo (brkk...)
Nun, mein Lernplan.. ich habe extra viel Zeit angesetzt, weil ich das ungute Gefhl hatte, whrend der Semester auer in Anatomie zu wenig behalten zu haben und zu wenig getan habe (ich hab einfach keine Lust mich auf irgendwelche BC-oder Physioseminare vorzubereiten, bei denen ich fast einschlafe weil sie langweilig sind oder schlecht vorgetragen werden)

Hier mal die Einteilung: (auch in der Reihenfolge)
Anatomie 7 Wochen
Bio/Physik/Chemie 1 Woche (hab ich in der ersten Pfingstwoche dazwischengeschoben)
Psycho 1,5Wochen (muss ich so machen, weil ich am 9.Juli Prfung hab)
Physio 3 Wochen (beginne am Tag der Psychoprfung und hab am 16. Klausur. lerne da nur die klausurthemen und danach den Rest)
Biochemie 3 Wochen (deshalb am Schluss weils m.E. die geringste Halbwertszeit hat)

Laut dem Plan bin ich dann am 19. August fertig. Das ist ziemlich dumm, weil ich keine 2 Tage mehr hab um nur noch komplette Altphysika zu kreuzen, aber nachdem hier soviele gemeint haben, Psycho lernt sich so schnell und ohne viel Tammtamm und bcher drfte das auch so hinhauen, dass ich vielleicht ein bissal eher fertig werde. Bisher bin ich leider ein paar Tage im Verzug, aber wie gesagt, fr Psycho hatte ich anfangs 14Tage eingeplant. Das kann ich jetzt noch nach und nach runterkorrigieren...

Ich wei nicht, wie es an anderen Unis ist, aber hier in Tbingen muss man fr die Scheine (und darauf kam es mir immer an) nicht viel tun. Lernst einfach die Themen fr die Klausuren und Prfungen und gut is.. deshalb ist nicht so viel hngengeblieben.
Und NUR allein CD-kreuzen ohne ein Buch aufzuschlagen finde ich, ist mittlerweile mit das Dmmste. Ohne fundiertes Grundwissen ist das ein Ding der Unmglichkeit, vllig zusammenhanglose Fragen zu bearbeiten um sich daraus ein Grundgerst zu erstellen um fr die Prfungen gewappnet zu sein. 
Oder ist das an anderen Unis im Mndlichen so, dass ihr zwischen A,B,C,D,E whlen drft, wenn euch der Prfer was fragt??
Schriftlich sowieso kein Thema, da ist die Bandbreite der Fragen soweit gestreut... 
Die CD vermittelt mir nur den Eindruck, welche Art der Fragen das IMPP hren will (und gewhnt mich an die MC-Geschichte), aber nichts konkretes (und genau das brauche ich aber!!). Das Gebiet erstreckt sich von einer Pipi-fax-Arterie bishin zum kleinsten Ast, der evtl. in 1% der Flle eine Anastomose bilden knnte.. (und genau das will das IMPP dann wissen)
Ein Dozent hat mir mal gesagt, ca 5% Altfragen pro Physikum... das sind 16Fragen (braucht eigentlich kein weiteren Kommentar)

Zu den Bchern. Ich baue einfach mal darauf, dass die Kurzlehrbcher, die von Medi-learn ein Bapperl abbekommen haben und vom Thieme-Verlag sind, auch entsprechend was hergeben. Mit Ausnahme Anatomie, da kann es bei mir ruhig etwas mehr sein.
Wenn die so hufig genutzt werden, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass da nicht genug drinsteht und man deswegen die Prfungen versemmelt.

Pfat's eich

----------


## mezzomixi

So, Fresh Prince, ich hab jetzt grad endlich mal geschafft den Arm zu kreuzen, wolltest Du doch wissen. Kam beim 1. Versuch auf 85%. gelernt hab ichs mit Physikum Exakt + ab und an mal ein Blick in den Prometheus.

----------


## Fresh Prince

@Ziska, vielen Dank fr die Auskunft. Ich hatte beim ersten Durchlauf so ziemlich das gleiche Ergebnis wie du. Hab den Arm in 2 Tagen durchgearbeitet und dann halt gekreuzt. Findest du das Ergebnis jetzt zufriedenstellend oder httest lieber noch mehr gehabt? Geben die 85% ungefhr das wieder, was du an Arbeit reingesteckt hast?
Angenommen, du ackerst 5 Tage lang fr den Arm (unrealistisch ich wei, aber soll nur ein Beispiel sein) und kreuzt dann nur 60% beim ersten Mal. Dann ist das eher schlecht, weil der Aufwand-Nutzen-Faktor hundsmieserabel ist.
Findest du daher dein Ergebnis sogesehen eine gute Quote?
Und was machst du nun, um die Quote aufzubessern, sagen wir ber 90% zu kommen. Lernst du das nochmal alles, was du falsch gekreuzt hast, oder kreuzt du die falschen Fragen nochmal und lsst es damit gut sein, weil man dann irgendwann wei, was der Fehler war und man ihn dann nicht mehr macht?

P.S: ich fand die Fragen teilweise ziemlich giftig. Grad die, mit den Schnittbildern von distal.... sehr unangenehm. Teilweise bis zu 5min gebraucht fr die richtige Antwort.

----------


## mezzomixi

Kannst Du mir einen Gefallen tun? Mach bitte von jetzt bis zum Physikum wchentlich Fotos von Dir und stelle sie online. Stelle ich mir ganz spaig vor.

----------


## schwarzwald

> Kannst Du mir einen Gefallen tun? Mach bitte von jetzt bis zum Physikum wchentlich Fotos von Dir und stelle sie online. Stelle ich mir ganz spaig vor.



Ich wrde auch sagen, Fresh Prince, versuche etwas ruhiger zu werden  :hmmm...: 

Keine Panik, du schaffst das Physikum sicher ohne groe Probleme !

Also, genie den schnen Tag, lern ein bisle (!!!) und nur keine Panik !!

*ommmmmmmmmmmmm*

 :hmmm...:

----------


## Fresh Prince

> Kannst Du mir einen Gefallen tun? Mach bitte von jetzt bis zum Physikum wchentlich Fotos von Dir und stelle sie online. Stelle ich mir ganz spaig vor.


Na, das lassen wir mal lieber. Will hier niemanden zu Tode erschrecken...
beziehungsweise Angst machen.   :Top:

----------


## Alcyon

Hey,

ich wollte jetzt keinen neuen Thread erffnen...also, ich schreibe mein Physikum zwar erst im Frhjahr 2008, aber ich hab jetzt schon voll Angst. Wann soll ich das alles noch lernen? Das 3. Semester dauert nur noch ein paar Wochen, dann steht bald das 4. Semester vor der Tr und dann kommt auch schon das Physikum. Ich hab jetzt die aktuelle Mediscript-CD mal durchgeschaut (also das letzte Physikum) und das hat mich echt schockiert. Ich finde es echt heftig, was da so gefragt wird und wie gesagt: Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie ich das jemals schaffen soll.
Ging es euch damals auch so? Wie seid ihr damit umgegangen? Habt ihr Tipps!?

Danke frs Lesen

----------


## schwarzwald

> Ging es euch damals auch so? Wie seid ihr damit umgegangen? Habt ihr Tipps!?


Damals is gut, mir geht es immernoch so  :Blush:   :Nixweiss:  

Aber da ich dieses Gefhl vor jeder Prfung hatte und angesichts des Stoffumfangs immer Bauchweh bekomme - da hilft nur eins : Anfangen.

Gut, bei dir jetzt noch lange nicht ntig, aber wenn du dir jetzt schon so Gedanken machst, dann versuchs doch mal so.

Du lernst mal ein Kapitel richtig gut, keine Ahnung zB Arm Ana. 
So als httest du morgen Prfung, und dann ab an die CD und kreuzen. 
Beim ersten Mal meist frustrierend, aber je fter du den Mist (sorry  :Woow:  ) kreuzt, desto mehr klappts.

 :Grinnnss!: 

(zumindest rede ich mir das momentan alles ein)  :Blush:

----------


## SynC

Sagt mal, wie bereitet ihr euch speziell fr die mndliche Prfung vor? Gemeinsames Besprechen in Lerngruppen? Oder doch lieber alleine z.B. mit Fallbchern von Thieme und dann versuchen es fr sich alleine zu formulieren? Und wieviel Zeit investiert ihr dafr? 
Irgendwo habe ich als Ratschlag gesehen: 2-3x die Woche mit anderen zusammen und ab ca. 2-3Monate vor der Prfung. Das hat mich schon etwas berrascht, weil das zeitmig ja ein sehr groer Anteil nur fr die mndliche Prfung wre. 
Was meint ihr dazu?

----------


## roger rekless

> Sagt mal, wie bereitet ihr euch speziell fr die mndliche Prfung vor? Gemeinsames Besprechen in Lerngruppen? Oder doch lieber alleine z.B. mit Fallbchern von Thieme und dann versuchen es fr sich alleine zu formulieren? Und wieviel Zeit investiert ihr dafr? 
> Irgendwo habe ich als Ratschlag gesehen: 2-3x die Woche mit anderen zusammen und ab ca. 2-3Monate vor der Prfung. Das hat mich schon etwas berrascht, weil das zeitmig ja ein sehr groer Anteil nur fr die mndliche Prfung wre. 
> Was meint ihr dazu?


frs mndliche hab ich mit 2 anderen leuten gelernt, das war ziemlich effektiv. naja eigentlich waren es 3, aber einder davon hatte null plan, weswegen wir ihm alles 3 mal erklren durften. das war aber ne gute bung, sowas mal selber in worte zu fassen. ansonsten haben wir uns immer auf ein BC und ein physiothema vorbereitet, und das dann durchgesprochen. mit abfragen. wir hatten da so ne tafel, die wirklich die arbeit erleichtert hat... da konnte man immer schn jemanden hinbitten: "mal uns doch mal das herzmuskel-AP auf, und erklr welche kanle wann auf und zugehen". frs mndliche bringt es halt echt viel! anatomie kann man da evt etwas ausklammern, das ist ja dann doch zum groteil faktenlernen. wir hatten zwar ein skelett, aber haben dann irgendwann nur noch BC und physio mndlich gelernt.

----------


## SynC

Das hrt sich ja gut an. Aber wie oft habt ihr das eigentlich gemacht? Weil man muss ja auch noch mit dem normalen Lernplan vorankommen   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## roger rekless

> Das hrt sich ja gut an. Aber wie oft habt ihr das eigentlich gemacht? Weil man muss ja auch noch mit dem normalen Lernplan vorankommen


2-3 mal die woche, jeweils abends... man kann die themen auch dem normalen lernplan etwas anpassen. in der zeit zwischen der schriftlichen und der mndlichen haben wir uns dann quasi tglich getroffen (wir hatten z.t. auch dieselben prfer).

----------


## Fresh Prince

2-3 mal find ich ziemlich viel. Da hast doch fast keine Zeit mehr, selbst zu lernen. Und wie ich das richtig verstanden habe, wiederholt ihr bei diesen Treffen und lernt nichts neues, oder?
Habt ihr Ana denn wirklich kaum besprochen? Grad da find ich es sinnvoll, an der Leiche die Topografie durchzusprechen, Zusammenhnge erklren. Genau das muss man in der Mndlichen Prfung doch, oder nicht?

Wie empfiehlt es sich Psycho zu lernen, ohne selbst zum Psycho zu werden???
Ich fang am Samstag an, und hab 9 Tage eingeplant. Reicht das?
Hab den Faller-Lang und die CD bis 8/2006... Was sind eure Strategien um mglichst das Maximum an Ergebnissen (Quoten) und Wissen rauszuholen.
Gre

----------


## roger rekless

> 2-3 mal find ich ziemlich viel. Da hast doch fast keine Zeit mehr, selbst zu lernen. Und wie ich das richtig verstanden habe, wiederholt ihr bei diesen Treffen und lernt nichts neues, oder?
> Habt ihr Ana denn wirklich kaum besprochen? Grad da find ich es sinnvoll, an der Leiche die Topografie durchzusprechen, Zusammenhnge erklren. Genau das muss man in der Mndlichen Prfung doch, oder nicht?


dafr gehst du zum freien prparieren, vorher lernst du die theorie im buch. aber ich fand einfach dass man anatomie besser allein lernen kann, da gibts nicht soviel diskussionsbedarf. und 2-3 mal treffen geht eigentlich, wir haben uns immer erst abends getroffen, da hatte man den ganzen tag zeit. war auch fter 2 mal als 3 mal die woche... das lernen fand zuhause statt, auf den treffen hat man sich sachen erklrt und gegenseitig auf fehler usw aufmerksam gemacht. freies reden halt, das brauch man frs mndliche =)




> Wie empfiehlt es sich Psycho zu lernen, ohne selbst zum Psycho zu werden???
> Ich fang am Samstag an, und hab 9 Tage eingeplant. Reicht das?
> Hab den Faller-Lang und die CD bis 8/2006... Was sind eure Strategien um mglichst das Maximum an Ergebnissen (Quoten) und Wissen rauszuholen.
> Gre


9 tage reichen dick. und auch wenn es die leute, die vorm physikum stehen, nie glauben: einfach die cd in psycho durchkreuzen => quote steigt in astronomische hhen. ich hab nie in irgendein buch geschaut, aber war am ende trotzdem bei 90%. immer dieselben theorien etc die abgefragt werden. im buch lesen ist da reinste verschwendung. fakt.  :Smilie:

----------


## Fresh Prince

> dafr gehst du zum freien prparieren, vorher lernst du die theorie im buch. aber ich fand einfach dass man anatomie besser allein lernen kann, da gibts nicht soviel diskussionsbedarf. freies reden halt, das brauch man frs mndliche =)
> 
> 9 tage reichen dick. und auch wenn es die leute, die vorm physikum stehen, nie glauben: einfach die cd in psycho durchkreuzen => quote steigt in astronomische hhen. ich hab nie in irgendein buch geschaut, aber war am ende trotzdem bei 90%. immer dieselben theorien etc die abgefragt werden. im buch lesen ist da reinste verschwendung. fakt.


Freies Prppen gibts net, bei uns wird immer nur im Winter geprppt. Man kann an 2 mittlerweile verhunzten Leichen (sind noch von einem Seminarkurs in den Ferien briggeblieben), an denen man fast nix sieht weils a) gar nicht b) zuviel prpariert wurde, ein bisschen was studieren. Besser als nix...

das meinte ich ja mit dem freien reden... ohne das hat man doch schon verloren.

Hast du denn irgendein Vorwissen in Psycho gehabt? Ich bin immer so mde im Kurs, dass meine Aufnahmefhigkeit da uerst gering ist.
Kann man, wenn man sich auf kreuzen und Kommentare lesen (NICHT lernen) beschrnkt, im Physikum in diesem Teilfach trotzdem hohe Quoten kreuzen, weil sich die Fragen immer wiederholen, oder ist das dann reines Glck und versaut einem meistens die Endnote??
Angenommen ich kreuze als Vorbung nach einigen Wiederholungen wie du 90%. Die behalte ich bis zum Physikum bei. Hab dadurch zwar super Ergebnisse, aber ehrlich gesagt berhaupt keine Ahnung von Psycho. Reicht das allemal aus, um trotzdem sehr gute Quoten zu kreuzen? Oder muss ich irgendwelche blden Definitionen in dem Fachchinesisch auswendig lernen, weil die explizit abgefragt werden?
Gre

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich hatte null Ahnung von Psycho. Heute bin ich der Knig in Psycho!

Und die Quoten in astromischen Hhen entsprechen der Wahrheit!!!

Buch? Zeitverschwendung
Kreuzen? Das Non-Plus-Ultra in diesem Fach  :Meine Meinung: 

Die Kommentare lesen reicht vllig.

----------


## roger rekless

> Hast du denn irgendein Vorwissen in Psycho gehabt? 
> Gre


absolut NULL.




> Kann man, wenn man sich auf kreuzen und Kommentare lesen (NICHT lernen) beschrnkt, im Physikum in diesem Teilfach trotzdem hohe Quoten kreuzen, weil sich die Fragen immer wiederholen, oder ist das dann reines Glck und versaut einem meistens die Endnote??
> Gre


definitiv ja. es ist immer dergleiche mist, kommentare lesen erbrigt sich auch irgendwann. different physikum, same shit!
natrlich kann ich dir das nicht garantieren, dass nicht auf einmal alles anders wird, aber bei mir und auch allen die ich kenne war es so. zum einen wiederholen sich fragen, aber vor allem wiederholt sich das, was zu einem bestimmten thema gefragt wird. arztrolle z.b. ich hatte noch nie in meinem leben ein psychobuch in der hand, und ich glaub das war mein bestes fach. und ich bin wirklich der faulste sack in bonn und umgebung, womit ich unter den faulen scken weltweit einen der vorderen pltze einnehmen wrde!
rock it! =)

----------


## Fresh Prince

> und ich bin wirklich der faulste sack in bonn und umgebung, womit ich unter den faulen scken weltweit einen der vorderen pltze einnehmen wrde!
> rock it! =)


muahahahaha....

Nungut, die werden wohl kaum ausgerechnet zum jezigen Physikum die Psychofragen total umstellen. Demnach sollte das mit sehr groer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch so funktionieren, wie ihr das hier schreibt. Umso besser, wenn es gengt, stumpf zu kreuzen. Das verbraucht am wenigsten Zeit. Dadurch kann ich etwas aufholen, was ich in Ana verballert hab.

Ihr wisst ja:
- Chirurgen knnen alles, wissen aber nix
- Internisten wissen alles, knnen aber nix
- Pathologen wissen alles, knnen alles, kommen aber, wenns zu spt ist

- Psychologen wissen nix, knnen gar nix, aber geben einem IMMER recht!!!

----------


## el Scorcho

> und ich bin wirklich der faulste sack in bonn und umgebung, womit ich unter den faulen scken weltweit einen der vorderen pltze einnehmen wrde!
> rock it! =)



he he....   :Top:  
(und beim Lernen immer lecker Dner essen... )

Psycho ist genauso wie es oben steht! Wer ein Buch in die Hand nimmt ists selber Schuld! Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich wieder zensiert werde, sag ich mal: Hier hilft nur kreuzen!!! Und um gotteswillen nur die Kommentare der richtigen Antwort lesen, denn dann hat man 

das Signalwort in der Frage + die korrekte Antwort (das merkt man sich dann!!) = big Love!   :Loove:

----------


## LillithSophie

habt ihr irgendwelche tipps was man machen kann wenn absolut nichts mehr reingeht?auer aufhren zu lernen...ich kann schon so nach 6 std.berhaupt nicht mehr,und wills unbedingt ndern,ich will das physikum so gern bestehen.

----------


## McBeal

> habt ihr irgendwelche tipps was man machen kann wenn absolut nichts mehr reingeht?auer aufhren zu lernen...ich kann schon so nach 6 std.berhaupt nicht mehr,und wills unbedingt ndern,ich will das physikum so gern bestehen.


Einmal um den block gehen oder kalt duschen. Auerdem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich oft noch kreuzen konnte, wenn ich schon keine Bcher mehr lesen konnte.

Vielleicht hilfts ja?

LG,
Ally

----------


## Grbler

Hey, ruhig  :Grinnnss!:  Mit der Brechstange geht's nicht. Mach mal fter ne Pause, vertritt dir die Beine oder ds' ne Runde  :hmmm...:  Und dann weitermachen. Nur zu lesen bringt nichts. Man muss auch kurz abschalten, die Sachen sacken lassen und so. Auerdem wrst du nicht zugelassen zum Ph, wenn du nicht vorher schon alles irgendwie bestanden httest. Das ist doch auch schon mal ein Lichtblick. Ruhig bleiben. Es sind noch 1 Monat, 3 Wochen und so (siehe Signatur  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## Steinschlag

Richtig. Dank der schlechtesten Vorklinik, wo man durch Referateseminare vom Lernen abgehalten wird und gleichzeitig die Scheine nach Tombola-Kriterien vergeben werden, knnen wir in Dsseldorf erst ab dem 13.7 richtig anfangen zu kreuzen..ihr liegt also gut in der Zeit

----------


## Grbler

Jawoll, noch ein unzufriedener Dsseldorfer innerhalb von zwei Tagen ROFL

----------


## Steinschlag

Ich kenne keinen der zufrieden ist. Macht mal die Augen auf Leute, es sollte nach Leistung bzw. ordentlicher Vorbereitung gehen, nicht sinnlos Leute kaputt zu prfen. Aber das gehrt ja nicht hierhin. Ich bin mal gespannt wie Dsseldorf abschneidet. Dadurch dass man nicht gut frs Schriftlich lernen kann, geht hier bestimmt noch einiges den Bach runter. Vielleicht tut sich dann mal was. Im Endeffekt gehts immer nur ums Geld, auch hierbei. Traurig!

----------


## Fresh Prince

> Ich bin mal gespannt wie Dsseldorf abschneidet.


Tja, wen eine Stadt schon solche Knalltten wie die Toten Hosen hervorbringt, darauf auch noch stolz ist, und die sich mit "Hetzparolen" gegen meinen FC Bayern einen (schlechten) Namen machen, muss das ja irgendwie negative Folgen haben. 

Es gibt doch noch einen Gerechten da oben...

 :Top:

----------


## Vici_

Hier in Mainz schreiben wir unsere letzte Klausur erst am 21.7.! Ich find das auch nicht so toll und htte lieber noch mal ein paar Wochen frher keine Uni mehr gehabt! Aber was will man machen....   :was ist das...?:

----------


## el Scorcho

Ich wei gar nicht was Ihr wollt, das Semester geht bis 27.07. Sollte also jemand dann noch ne Klausur schreiben mssen ist das halt so!
Soll die Vorklinik auf 3,5 Semester beschrnkt werden, damit man ja ganug Zeit hat zum Lernen?? Die kleinen Fcher kann man jetzt schon ganz gemtlich nebenher kreuzen und die Fcher in denen Ihr Klausuren schreibt habt Ihr ziemlich gut im Kopf, gibt wohl keinen Grund sich zu beschweren! Die meisten die so endlos viel Zeit zum Lernen hier haben, sind schon ber die 4 Semester hinausgeschossen...

@Dsseldorf, find ich hochinteressant, dass es bei Euch sooo schwer ist. Hab bis dato nur das absolute Gegenteil gehrt. Vielleicht seid Ihr jetzt auf normalem Vorklinik Niveau angekommen?! Zumindest werdet ihr nicht mehr Scheine machen mssen als andere Vorkliniker, oder?

Also genug gejammert, knappe 8 Wochen sind so endlos viel Zeit!!   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Grbler

> @Dsseldorf [...] Vielleicht seid Ihr jetzt auf normalem Vorklinik Niveau angekommen?!


Na vielen Dank  :hmmm...:

----------


## roger rekless

> vielleicht seid Ihr jetzt auf normalem Vorklinik Niveau angekommen?!


owned!

----------


## Steinschlag

Es geht nicht um die Schwere des Stoffes, das ist berall gleich. Es geht viel mehr um die Subjektivitt mit der hier Leistungen bewertet werden. Und wenn ihr es normal findet, dass sogar Leute zusammenbrechen sag ich nur Gute Nacht!

----------


## roger rekless

das wird berall so empfunden. ich kann nur sagen dass leute, die von hier nach dsseldorf gegeangen sind, gemeint haben dass man dort ne vergleichsweise ruhige biochemie-kugel schiebt. euch kommts halt so hart vor, weil dsseldorf generell wenig fordert. das sagen selbst studenten dort.

----------


## Fresh Prince

> Und wenn ihr es normal findet, dass sogar Leute zusammenbrechen sag ich nur Gute Nacht!


hm, die Jungs/Mdels sind sicher nicht aufgrund eines vorklinischen Fachs zusammengebrochen..
Dem ging wohl eher eine Sauerstoffunterversorgung des Gehirns durch vaskulre Synkopen mit abfallender Herzfrequenz (Herzkreislaufstrungen) voraus... 
 :Top:  

Ne kleiner Scherz. Es ist sicherlich nicht gut, dass die Kameraden/innen zusammengebrochen sind, aber das auf eine "knallharte" Ausbildung der Uni zu schieben, finde ich ehrlich gesagt mehr als albern. Das htte an jeder anderen Uni genauso passieren knnen.
Bei uns sind auch ein paar umgefallen als sie zum ersten Mal eine Leiche gesehen haben. Deswegen sind wir aber nicht eine Kaserne des KSK mit drastischen erzieherischen Manahmen.

Jede Uni hat ihre schlechten Seiten. Hab sogar gehrt, dass in Frankfurt in Physik belst gesiebt wird... HALLO?? Was soll der Mll? Was erlauben sich die Bratwrschtl der Physikal. Fakultt? Warum einen Studenten aus seinem Studium schmeien, wegen eines Fachs, was er nie wieder brauchen wird..

----------


## Grbler

Ich find's faszinierend, was man in diesem Thread ber seine eigene Uni herausfindet  :Grinnnss!: 

Nette Vorurteile.

Problematisch: Erzhlungen. Wer hat sowas erzhlt? Wieviel hat der-/diejenige vom Ablauf mitbekommen? Wie alt sind deine Infos?

Gerade in der Vorklinik wechseln die Prfungsmodalitten so oft, das ist echt lustig mit anzusehen. Noch vor drei Jahren wurden hier BC-Klausuren geschrieben, die eigentlich nur umgeschriebene IMPP-Altklausuren waren, natrlich in MC. Das ist aber mittlerweile ein wenig anders. Und seither sind auch die Durchfallraten ganz anders. Darberhinaus haben auch die anderen Fcher im Vergleich zu "frher" ordentlich angezogen - und das ist jetzt rein objektiv auf den Klausurvergleich bezogen.

Auerdem haben wir seit der Umstellung in BC und den anderen Vernderungen im Rahmen der neue AO eine ganz andere Erfolgsquote im Physikum. Da knnen sich viele Unis erst mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden  :hmmm...:  - Aber wie wird das erreicht? Indem generell sehr viel gefordert wird, aber die Lehre leider nicht ganz mitzieht (ergo wird "gesiebt")

Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein wenig aufklren. Solche pauschalen Aussagen mag ich nmlich absolut nicht.

----------


## flavour

Also Physik in Frankfurt ist echt recht eklig, ich bin da gut durchgekommen, aber einige werden da tatschlich whrend dem Praktikum rausgeprft.

Aber, .. das sieht man ja auch recht schnell

----------


## roger rekless

> - Aber wie wird das erreicht? Indem generell sehr viel gefordert wird, aber die Lehre leider nicht ganz mitzieht (ergo wird "gesiebt")


leider machen das viele unis... mangelhafte lehre durch harte prfungen ausgleichen... armutszeugnis =(

----------


## LillithSophie

habt ihr mal die skripte von medi-learn probiert?wie findet ihr sie?
liebe gre..
p.s.lernen luft mittlerweile n bisschen besser..

----------


## McBeal

> habt ihr mal die skripte von medi-learn probiert?wie findet ihr sie?
> liebe gre..
> p.s.lernen luft mittlerweile n bisschen besser..


Danke, dass Du on topic schreibst.  :Top:  Leute, bleibt doch besser dabei und macht nicht diese blden Vergleiche wie "an meiner Uni ist das Studium aber am Allerschwierigsten"!

LG,
Ally

----------


## el Scorcho

> habt ihr mal die skripte von medi-learn probiert?


Frs Physikum ist das ziemlich gut und regelt den Verkehr quasi, aber die Fcherprfungen an den Unis sind so unterschiedlich, bei uns htte man mit der schwarzen Reihe in BC locker bestanden und in Physio htte man viellecht 2-3 Punkte gemacht also mehr als ungengend.

Wenn die Dozenten andere Schwerpunkte haben, steht man da mit den Skripten und CD etc ziemlich allein im Wald.
Aber das muss man selber rausfinden, gibt ja immer Fragensammlungen und "gut informierte" Hhersemestrige...   :schnarch...:  

Ich denke die Skripte sollte man sich vor dem Physikum besorgen (wenn das Vertrauen auf Lehrbuch und CD nicht reicht), vorher ist das zu ungewiss und somit auch auf jedenfall zu teuer...

@Dsseldorf, dann seid Ihr bestimmt auch bald Elite-Uni?? Fr irgendwas muss sich Eure Qual ja lohnen...

----------


## Steinschlag

Haha, Elite? Selbst im Traum nicht!  :Grinnnss!:  Muss ja auch nicht sein..normale, anstndige Lehre mit einigermaen vernnftigen und gleichen Bedingungen fr jeden reicht schon. Hier feiern sich alle dadrauf dass in den letzten Jahren ne gute Platzierung im Physikum erreicht wird...wie das passiert und mit welchen Kosten interessiert wieder keinen..im endeffekt bringt es keinem was

----------


## Duncan84

Hi  :Smilie: 

Blde Frage: wo bekomm ich die letzten beiden Physika her? Meine CD geht nur bis 3/2006. Gibts die irgendwo online?

----------


## schwarzwald

http://www.mediscript.de/ und auf Altfragen klicken  :hmmm...:

----------


## GOMER

Ab morgen beteilige ich mich auch an diesem Thread, so denn alles glatt geht zwischen 9.00 und 11.15h.

----------


## Fresh Prince

Ich hab neulich erfahren, dass der bundesweite Durchschnitt im letzten Physikum im Teil Anatomie bei 47% lag. D.h. nur 47% der Anatomie-Fragen wurden von allen Teilnehmern richtig beantwortet (IM DURCHSCHNITT)... Ist das realistisch? Waren die Fragen dieses Mal echt so der Knaller?
Gibts irgendwo Statistiken zu den Ergebnissen und den Noten?

----------


## Meuli

> Ab morgen beteilige ich mich auch an diesem Thread, so denn alles glatt geht zwischen 9.00 und 11.15h.


Und?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Frau Dockter

> Ich hab neulich erfahren, dass der bundesweite Durchschnitt im letzten Physikum im Teil Anatomie bei 47% lag. D.h. nur 47% der Anatomie-Fragen wurden von allen Teilnehmern richtig beantwortet (IM DURCHSCHNITT)... Ist das realistisch? Waren die Fragen dieses Mal echt so der Knaller?
> Gibts irgendwo Statistiken zu den Ergebnissen und den Noten?



Jaaa, und wie realistisch das ist. Anatomie war im letzten Physikum nmlich echt kacke. Fast nur Neuroanatomie. Seitenweise nur Neuro. Kaum Histo. Einige Verarsch-Fragen. War echt bel. Kann jetzt bei euch im nchsten Physikum nur besser werden!    :Grinnnss!: 

Statistik guckst du hier: http://www.impp.de/Fruehjahr2007/Erg/Med.html
Lag im Gesamtdurchschnitt bei 54,9 in Anatomie wenn ich das richtig lese.

----------


## Fresh Prince

Ja krass.... dann mssen wir uns wohl warm anziehen wenn die Ergebnisse mittlerweile so tief im Keller liegen.
Stimmt wohl wirklich, dass vor einigen Jahren das Physikum im Vergleich zu heute ein Spaziergang war.
Naja, ob Histo so viel besser ist?? Ich glaubs eher nicht. Auf den Bildern der Mediscript CD erkenne ich fast nie was. Das lsst sich immer nur erahnen.. Dann lieber was handfestes ohne Bilder und Schnickschnack

----------


## Bjoern83

> Waren die Fragen dieses Mal echt so der Knaller?


hm, Histo habe ich auch vermisst (bis auf die drei Fragen zur Histologie des Hippocampus...  :Oh nee...:  ). Auerdem war der Bewegungsapparat auch nicht ganz ohne.
Wie dem auch sei: Ihr knnt euch dann alle ab September an dem Dauerbrenner "Mein Physikum war das allerschwerste und berhaupt alles *******" rege beteiligen.   :Top:  
Noch 7 Wochen oder? Nur keine Hektik aufkommen lassen und konzentriert weiter arbeiten!  :Meine Meinung: 

EDIT: In Histo gibts selten neue Bilder, versucht sie euch einzuprgen.

----------


## Sebb

Um mal drauf zurckzukommen. Nachdem hier alle Arm gekreuzt haben wollte ichs auch mal wissen: 89% mit insg. 4 Stunden Arm angucken. Also in Anatomie kommt man echt mit einem sehr gefhrlichen Halbwissen gut durch, das IMPP will eigentlich IMMER nur das gleiche wissen. In der mndl. Prfung halte ich es fr extrem unrealistisch irgendwelche Anstze von Unterarmmuskeln gefragt zu werden.
Jetzt strz ich mich mal aufs Bein. 

Bin ich froh wenn ich Anatomie hinter mir hab und endlich Physio/BC machen darf, ich hasse Ana ahhhhh (und Psycho wahrscheinlich bald viel mehr)

----------


## Fresh Prince

> Nachdem hier alle Arm gekreuzt haben wollte ichs auch mal wissen: 89% mit insg. 4 Stunden Arm angucken.


Da haben wir wohl ein kleines sehr schlaues Kerlchen...
v.a. sehr lssig "angucken", gelernt hast das dann wohl eher nicht, oder wie?
Aber mei... Angeblich soll das 2007er Physikum mit Bewegungsapparat ziemlich giftig gewesen sein. Hoffen wirs, dass es nicht so bleibt!

----------


## Sebb

Wollte halt mal gucken worber du dir so sorgen machst  :hmmm...:

----------


## Pille_McCoy

> Ich hab neulich erfahren, dass der bundesweite Durchschnitt im letzten Physikum im Teil Anatomie bei 47% lag. D.h. nur 47% der Anatomie-Fragen wurden von allen Teilnehmern richtig beantwortet (IM DURCHSCHNITT)... Ist das realistisch? Waren die Fragen dieses Mal echt so der Knaller?


Dem ein oder anderen Neurofreak kamen die Fragen sicher ganz gelegen, aber in meinem Umfeld fand man Anatomie nicht wirklich toll. 
Ich hatte mir von Histo viel mehr erwartet ( groe Entuschung ! ) ... und die Neurofragen haben mich fast verzweifeln lassen. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich in Anatomie und speziell Neuroanatomie nicht gut vorbereitet war. Ansonsten hatte ich whrend des Kreuzens der Altphysika auch solche Hhen und Tiefen. Fr mich waren die Fragen im letzten Physikum also ziemlich schwer.  In der Vorbereitung hatte ich in Anatomie auch immer nur zwischen 50 und 70% ... meistens habe ich gut in Histo gepunktet.
Jeder findet vermutlich sein eigenes Physikum am schwierigsten ... lasst Euch davon nicht verunsichern. 
Zhne zusammenbeien ... ihr wuppt das schon !

----------


## Grbler

Dann wr jetzt Situs mit fiesen Fragen dran, oder  :Grinnnss!:  ?

----------


## Bjoern83

> Dann wr jetzt Situs mit fiesen Fragen dran, oder  ?


Wichtig fr den Lerneffekt: Beim Kreuzen der Situsfragen immer die richtige Aussage im Atlas nachschauen und sich die Topographie einprgen. Das bringt mehr als viele, viele Kurzlehrbuchtexte!

----------


## Dr. House

> Ich hab neulich erfahren, dass der bundesweite Durchschnitt im letzten Physikum im Teil Anatomie bei 47% lag. D.h. nur 47% der Anatomie-Fragen wurden von allen Teilnehmern richtig beantwortet (IM DURCHSCHNITT)... Ist das realistisch? Waren die Fragen dieses Mal echt so der Knaller?
> Gibts irgendwo Statistiken zu den Ergebnissen und den Noten?


Cool! Ich habe heute beim Testlauf immerhin 38% geschafft... ohne Neuro lernen. Gruslig  :Grinnnss!: 
Das mu deutlich besser werden   :was ist das...?: 
Ana liegt mir im Magen. 

LG,

Dr. House

----------


## Grbler

/signed

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Dann wr jetzt Situs mit fiesen Fragen dran, oder  ?


nein, um gottes willen   :Grinnnss!:  situs kam fast gar nix dran und wird auch nicht.


wenn du mehr auf sitologie, als auf neuro stehst, dann mach vor allem topo und nen bichen die arterien

----------


## GOMER

> Und?


Steht inne Schwebe, wenn der Durchschnitt aller Klausurteilnehmer nicht ber 72% liegt bin ich dabei, ich habe die offizielle Bestehensgrenze ganz knapp verfehlt. Nachdem die Klausur aber nicht soooo leicht war, rechne ich mir noch reele Chancen aus. Deshalb fngt auch heute meine Physikumsvorbereitung an. Heute morgen erstmal ein bisschen Physik lesen und heute nachmittag wahrscheinlich mit Extremitten anfangen.

----------


## Fresh Prince

> Heute morgen erstmal ein bisschen Physik lesen


Lohnt sich nicht....
Entweder du hast eine Formelsammlung der wichtigen Formeln parat oder du kreuzt gleich. Hab die Erfahrung machen mssen, dass mir das Lesen vom Harten fast gar nix gebracht hat. (Konnte halt ein paar Formeln nachgucken)
War verschenkte Zeit. Frs kreuzen allein brauchst soviel Zeit, weil du stndig am rechnen bist, da brauchst kein Buch mehr.

----------


## Dr.Biene

spam...

----------


## Fresh Prince

> 47% bedeutet hier, dass im Durchschnitt 47% der Anatomiefragen richtig gekreuzt wurden und nichts anderes.


Offtopic...

Was ist an deiner Formulierung jetzt bitte anders??? Ich hab haargenau das gleiche geschrieben wie du, also erst denken dann schreiben..
Immer schn langsam reiten, Cowboy

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Lohnt sich nicht....
> Entweder du hast eine Formelsammlung der wichtigen Formeln parat oder du kreuzt gleich. Hab die Erfahrung machen mssen, dass mir das Lesen vom Harten fast gar nix gebracht hat. (Konnte halt ein paar Formeln nachgucken)
> War verschenkte Zeit. Frs kreuzen allein brauchst soviel Zeit, weil du stndig am rechnen bist, da brauchst kein Buch mehr.


physikum exakt lohnt sich als NACHschlagewerk (nicht als lernlektre) fr physik und chemie ganz gut


ich htte ja nen steifen gekriegt wenn ich mit dem harten gelernt htte

----------


## Fresh Prince

> ich htte ja nen steifen gekriegt wenn ich mit dem harten gelernt htte


Rofl... der war nicht schlecht
(wobei der eher abtrnend war, aber mei... so manch einer hat halt andere Vorlieben um geil zu werden)

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> (wobei der eher abtrnend war, aber mei... so manch einer hat halt andere Vorlieben um geil zu werden)




das ist ne sogenannte HASSlatte... kennt ihr das nicht?

----------


## mar7ini

...oder vielleicht doch die HALSlatte?

----------


## schwarzwald

Wie wrs wenn Ihr wieder zum Thema Physikum zurckkommt ? 
Ansonsten haben wir einen suuuuper OT-Bereich  :hmmm...: 



Meine Umkreis hat mit mir am Samstag die letzte groe Klausur gehabt (fr mich wars das leider nicht die letzte *snief* :was ist das...?: ) und heute haben die zum Groteil schon die Extremitten intus *kopfschttel*   :peng:  

Ich lerne jetzt erstmal auf meine letzten Prfungen und versuche mich net verrckt machen zu lassen. 
Und morgen werden erstmal Kaffee und gaaaaanz viele Gummibrchen fr die nchsten 8 Wochen gebunkert.  :Grinnnss!:   ::-stud:  


Gruss

----------


## Grbler

Man sprt schon berall die Aufbruchstimmung gen Klinik. Bzw., dass die Leute sich schon jetzt total verrckt machen. Wie soll das nur werden...?

EDIT: Warum hab ich mir eigentlich diesen Countdown zugelegt, der macht mich total kaputt    :Woow:

----------


## schwarzwald

Ich war auch schon dabei mir so nen Ticker zu basteln, aber ich krieg bestimmt frh genug den ersten Nervenzusammenbruch  :Blush:   :Grinnnss!: 


Sag mal, wer von Euch lernt denn in der Bib ?

Ab und zu tut mir das ja gut, aber die Ruhe da macht mich manchmal uach wahnsinnig !!   :peng:  

Bin noch am berlegen, ob ich morgen in die Bib in den Lesesaal soll, oder hier am ST Lernen....... Hmmmmmm.....

gruss   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Flauscheding

Sagt mal, hat einer von euch vom Thieme das Examen online ausprobiert? Oder lern/kreuzt ihr mit der gelben Reihe?
Ich berlege nmlich, mir nen Zugang fr 3 Monate zu kaufen, ist gnstiger als die CD, auerdem htte ich ganz gerne die Kommentare des letzten P's, damit ich nochmal genau durchgehen kann, was ich falsch gemacht habe. Meine Cd ist nmlich nicht die aktuelle.

Waldi: ich lerne lieber daheim, in der Bib ist es mir zu laut, ich brauche da eher die absolute Ruhe und meinen Seelenfrieden, sowie die Kaffeemaschine neben mir. Aber im Zweifel: probiers aus, dann merkst du, obs was fr dich ist.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich hatte ihn schon, den ersten Pr-Physikums-Koller  :Grinnnss!: 

Daisy, nun effektiver als je zuvor

----------


## schwarzwald

> Ich hatte ihn schon, den ersten Pr-Physikums-Koller



Ich hatte ihn auch schon, so fr ne Stunde  :Grinnnss!: 
Glcklicherweise war nur meine Katze Zeuge des Dramas  :Blush:   ::-oopss:

----------


## Flauscheding

*meld* Ich auch, das ganze artete in bsen Streit ber 4 Tage mit meinem Schatz aus, seitdem ists wieder gut und ich bin sooooo fleiig und motiviert :d. Wenn das rum ist, dann ....

----------


## schwarzwald

> Wenn das rum ist, dann ....


Hochzeit und 4 Kinder ?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

:Grinnnss!:  Neee, dann .. ach keine Ahnung, dann bin ich einfach froh und glcklich und werd gro feiern ... und keinen Streit mehr haben ;).

----------


## Grbler

Bib - bh. Da ist's viel zu leise, und man kann das Gelesene nicht verbalisieren. rgerlich.

Meine Mediscript-CD ist zwar nicht die neueste, aber dafr gibts ja die Orange Reihe. Kostenlos in der Fachschaft eures Vertrauens. Zwar keine Kommentare, aber die kreuz ich sowieso erst, wenn ich kurz vor Antritt stehe und eigentlich kapieren msste, warum ich was falsch gekreuzt habe  :hmmm...:  Eigentlich.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich hab beim ersten Versuch auch fr die letzten 3 Physika nur die Orange Reihe gehabt. Ohne eben diese Kommentare.

Diesmal bin ich schlauer. Ich hab mir die neueste Mediscript-CD gekauft und kreuze nun MIT Lektre des betreffenden Kommentares (also den der zutreffenden Antwort(en). Die falschen lese ich mir grundstzlich nicht durch  :Meine Meinung: . Das verwirrt nur.

----------


## Flauscheding

Die Fragen hab ich ja eh, mir gehts auch um die Kommentare. Da ich die vorletzte CD habe, ist das letzte Physikum nicht drauf und um die Kommentare geht mir im speziellen ( den Rest hab ich ja ). 
Dachte, ihr habt vielleicht Erfahrung mit Examen online?
Naja, ich versuchs vielleicht mal damit, ist immerhin knapp 15 billiger als die aktuelle CD.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich will berall kreuzen knnen. Und das kann ich nur mit der CD  :Meine Meinung: 

Auerdem kann ich die CD wieder verkloppen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## McBeal

> Auerdem kann ich die CD wieder verkloppen


So isses. Nach dem Physikum bin ich total reich geworden.  :Grinnnss!: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## schwarzwald

Ich habe gerade festgestellt :

Muskeln sind einfach nur bescheuert   :grrrr....:  

Ich mag die nimmer lernen *maul*

 :Keks:

----------


## Grbler

Hab gestern mal die online-Fragen auf lehrbuch-medizin.de von Springer ausprobiert. Da sind Kommentare bei. Und fr unbegrenzten Zugang zu allen Fragen von F02 bis F07 muss man nur einmal eins von den Bchern der Reihe "Das Erste - kompakt" kaufen (15 oder so), also noch nicht mal das groe Sammelwerk.

@wald: Muskeln sind echt besch...eiden - die noch mal so zu lernen wie zum Prpkurs, n, niemals  :Grinnnss!:  !

----------


## schwarzwald

> Hab gestern mal die online-Fragen auf lehrbuch-medizin.de von Springer ausprobiert. Da sind Kommentare bei. Und fr unbegrenzten Zugang zu allen Fragen von F02 bis F07 muss man nur einmal eins von den Bchern der Reihe "Das Erste - kompakt" kaufen (15 oder so), also noch nicht mal das groe Sammelwerk.


Ich hab das Kompendium auch und bis auf die Tatsache, dass man bis jetzt noch nicht die Themen eingrenzen kann, find ich das auch klasse.

Hab aber eine Mail vor 4 Tagen bekommen, in der es heisst, dass diese Fkt in ein paar Tagen auch klappt. 

gruss  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Fresh Prince

> @wald: Muskeln sind echt besch...eiden - die noch mal so zu lernen wie zum Prpkurs, n, niemals  !


Mich wrde es nicht stren, wenn es dabei bleiben wrde. Aber leider ist das ja bei weitem nicht alles  :Frown: ...

----------


## el Scorcho

> Mich wrde es nicht stren, wenn es dabei bleiben wrde. Aber leider ist das ja bei weitem nicht alles ...



Jo, Muskeln sind eigentlich noch das dankbarste. Wieviele Fragen sind das denn so 3, 4 oder gar 5? Neuro und ZNS, das ist groer Sport ;)


Mal was anderes, da hier ja auch ein paar Wiederholer rumturnen, hat mal jemand was von den Leuten gehrt, die sich alle in die Klinik klagen wollten (mndl. oder schriftl)? 
Klagen liegt nmlich voll im trend, aber bringts auch was?

----------


## Fresh Prince

> Neuro und ZNS, das ist groer Sport ;)


Selbst das wre zu schaffen, wenn das IMPP nicht meint, irgendwelche abgedroschenen Fragen zu stellen, die in fast keinem Lehrbuch zu finden sind. Oder sich irgendwelche Neuro-histofragen ausdenkt. Das ist nmlich besonders tzend. Aber so ist die gesamte Neuro schon in Ordnung. Nur leider hat sich das Fragenprofil in den letzten Jahren zu Ungunsten der Studenten verschoben, wie ich finde.
Frher bist gefragt worden, welcher Basalkern nicht zum Telencephalon gehrt, heut fragen sie dich welche Funktion der Locus caeruleus hat und warum das so ist!!!

----------


## schwarzwald

> Frher bist gefragt worden, welcher Basalkern nicht zum Telencephalon gehrt, heut fragen sie dich welche Funktion der Locus caeruleus hat und warum das so ist!!!



Genau das haben sie in unserer Klausur gefragt   :peng:   :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Sebb

Ich muss mal hier Partei fr das IMPP ergreifen .. es ist immernoch mglich 90+% nur mit Kurzlehrbuchwissen zu kreuzen, auch die neueren Examina

Nun zu was anderem, hat jemand einen Tipp fr eine gute Zusammenfassung fr Embryo. Da ich in 4 Semestern nicht einmal gezwungen wurde Embryo zu lernen will ich das jetzt mal "kurz" nachholen, insb. auch fr die mndliche Prfung (nur oberflchliches! habe nicht vor zum embryo-experten zu werden, aber gewisse basics sollten schon da sein, deshalb habe ich nicht unbedingt Lust den Drews zu lesen.)
Im KLB stehen vorne ca. 70 Seiten drber, aber sooo toll geschrieben finde ich das nicht. 
Kennt sonst wer ne Quelle?

----------


## schwarzwald

Bei medizinstudent.de gibt es eine gute Zusammenfassung von Embryo.

Und das hier : http://www.embryology.ch/genericpage...eembryode.html

ist absolut klasse  :Top:  !

----------


## Fresh Prince

Im Schiebler steht auch bissal was drin, aber so der Knaller ists nicht. Ich hab mir mit den Kommentaren der CD geholfen, anders gings jetzt nicht.

@Sebb hast du meine PM bekommen??

----------


## SynC

> Ich muss mal hier Partei fr das IMPP ergreifen .. es ist immernoch mglich 90+% nur mit Kurzlehrbuchwissen zu kreuzen, auch die neueren Examina


Mglich ist es mit Sicherheit. Allerdings sollte man auch bedenken: welcher Anteil der Studenten kann das schaffen + zu welchem Preis?
Fr Embryo knnte ich brigens auch die Texte in der Dualen Reihe empfehlen, Thieme Kurzlehrbuch ist sicher auch nett - wre mir aber zuviel Lernzeit fr den kleinen Fragenanteil.

----------


## Soulfly

Versuchs duch mal mit dem Embryo-Skript Anatomie von MEDI-LEARN. Kurz und knapp und optimal zur Prfungsvorbereitung!   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## el Scorcho

Embrioskript von Medi-learn und Thieme Anatomie/Embrio sind sich sehr hnlich. Warum wohl...   :Grinnnss!:  
Mit beidem hat man Embrio an einem Tag perfekt drauf! Und sogar bissl verstanden. 

Echt jetzt Junge...   :Top:

----------


## BenediktS

Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall (zumindest, falls es dir nur um das schriftliche Physikum und nicht um Interesse an der Embryologie an sich geht), sich stark auf das Kapitel "Allgemeine Embryologie" (z.B. im Thieme Kurzlehrbuch, Ulfig) zu konzentrieren, auerdem vielleicht auf einige Klassiker wie Kiemenbgen. Letztere helfen auch gut, Kopf/Hals-Innervation, etc. besser zu verstehen.

----------


## GOMER

> Fr Embryo knnte ich brigens auch die Texte in der Dualen Reihe empfehlen.


Fand ich auch ganz gut.

----------


## Fresh Prince

Um mal die Frage nach einem Physiobuch zu klren. Ich kann das Kurzlehrbuch von Thieme (Huppelsberg) immernoch wrmstens empfehlen.  :Top: 

Ich hab mich die letzten 2 Tage mit den ersten Kapiteln der Neurophysiologie beschftigt, also VNS, Muskulatur, allg. Neurophysiologie und die entsprechenden Kapitel auf der CD gekreuzt (die sind tatschlich identisch mit den Kapiteln im Buch, also quasi deppensicher..) und siehe da, beim ersten Durchlauf immer schn an den 90-91% gekratzt. Also was will man mehr??
Wozu dann so dicke Brller wie den Schmidt/Thews holen, das kann doch eh keiner bewltigen ohne einen Kollaps zu bekommen.
Die knapp 400 Seiten von Thieme sind mir dann doch lieber. Und trotzdem bekomm ich eine ordentliche Quote beim ersten Durchlauf. Demnach msste wohl  gengend darber drinstehen, was das IMPP wissen will...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Bjoern83

Das Thiemekurzlehrbuch ist (neben dem Trepel, kann man auch schlecht vergleichen) DAS Buch der Vorklinik fr mich gewesen! Fr die Physikumsvorbereitung (gerade auch fr die mndliche) wrde ich eventuell noch in den Taschenatlas reinschaun. Der liegt zwar nicht jedem, aber ich bin mehr als gut mit der Kombi gefahren.  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Bjoern83

EDIT: Wisst ihr eigentlich, was ihr fr ein Schwein mit dem Wetter zZ habt? Stellt euch vor es wre WM-Sommer...da sinkt bei 26C+ doch viel schneller die Lernmotivation.  :Top:

----------


## Grbler

Wenn du meinst  :hmmm...:  Wenn ich rausschaue und alles trist und grau ist, dann hab ich auch keine Motivation. ... Wann hab ich berhaupt Motivation  :hmmm...:  ? Man bin ich ein faules Stck  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schwarzwald

Ich muss mich jetzt mal hier ausheulen....  :Blush: 

Bin mir momentan gar nimmer sicher, ob ich berhaupt noch in diesen Thread gehre  :was ist das...?:  *hmpf*

Muss ja durch ne OP im Frhjahr noch die Klausur vom 3.FS schreiben (morgen....) und nchste Woche Freitag is dann die Wiederholung fr die letzte Woche ( 4 Pkt haben gefehlt   :Nixweiss:  ). Jeweils nje Integrierte - Biochemie, Physio/Neurophysio, Histo und Embryo.

Wenn ich die morgen oder nchste Woche in den Sand setze isses klar, dass ich nicht zum Physikum antreten kann. Aber mir kommen Zweifel, ob ich diesen Versuch morgen berhaupt wagen soll.

Ich wei, das klingt jetzt einfach nur nach Angst, aber ich hab so ein dummes Gefhl, dass das P dieses Jahr eh nix wird. Kann das aber gar net beschreiben....

Haltet mich jetzt bitte nicht fr paranoid, aber mal ganz ehrlich. 
Wrdet Ihr morgen antreten ? 
Hatte bis Montag Frh Nachtdienste, hab zwar einiges gelernt, aber bin nicht topfit, vorallem in Biochemie haperts wie immer.... 
Was denkt Ihr ?

Danke frs Lesen und Gruss   :peng:

----------


## mar7ini

Was hast Du zu verlieren?   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## schwarzwald

Einen Versuch.

----------


## Flauscheding

Hoi Waldi,
erst einmal: einatmen, ausatmen, bis 10 zhlen  :Smilie: .
Ich wrde dir raten, in jedem Falle zur Klausur zu gehen. Solltest du alles bestehen ( und das klappt bestimmt  :Smilie:  ), kannst du dir immer noch berlegen, ob du im Herbst antreten mchtest. Aaaber, dann wrst du erstmal scheinfrei, hast keinen unntigen Ballast an dir hngen.
Das Bestehen der Klausur gibt dir dann alle Wahlmglichkeiten, DU kannst dann entscheiden, was du tun mchtest. Gehst du nicht hin, hat es sich eh erledigt, aber dann bereust du es vielleicht.
So oder so,
geh hin!
Liebste Gre,
Flausche

----------


## schwarzwald

DANKE Ihr 2 !!  :Blush:   :Top: 

Ich werd mich jetzt wieder an die BC machen.

Ab und zu braucht man einen zrtlichen Tritt  :Grinnnss!:   ::-oopss:

----------


## mar7ini

> Einen Versuch.


Und meinst Du wirklich, den spter zu brauchen?

Ich wrde hingehen. Schon oft hatte ich solche Situationen, und ich entschied mich immer frs Hingehen. Und... es klappte dann auch immer, ob mit etwas Zusammenarbeit, ob mit etwas Glck, ob mit meinem unterschtzten Wissen - oder auch Kombination aus allen, aber es klappte... 
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## McBeal

Natrlich trittst Du zur Prfung an, Schwarzwald!!  :Grinnnss!:  Und Du wirst sie bestehen und das Physikum auch!  :Top:  Einen Schritt nach dem anderen und dann klappt das schon. Denk an Beppo Straenkehrer aus Momo!!

LG,
Ally

----------


## schwarzwald

> Denk an Beppo Straenkehrer aus Momo!!



Kenn ich doch nich  :Blush: 

Aber dafr Michi den Mllmann aus Mnchen - zhlt das auch ?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flemingulus

Waaaaldi! Da musch' ran!!!! <--- aufmunternder Zuruf

Denn

1. enthlst Du Dich mit jedem verschobenem Physikum einem Haufen in der nheren Zukunft auf Dich wartender Patienten vor, was sehr schade wre.

2. gibts sonst von der Mama Muri Schimpfe und 

3. konditioniert man sich mit last-minute Prfungsaufschiebungen nur fr ein Vermeidungsverhalten... das ist wie wenn man zum ersten mal beim Spocht im Hochsprung vor dieser Schei$-Latte gebockt hat, danach is der Faden gerissen. Also so knapp vorher heit es eine wrdevolle Miene zur Schau tragen und ungeachtet des Fllungszustandes der Hose - KNALLHART DURCHZIEHEN!!!

Grimmige Gre vom Flemingen, der sich jetzt im Gesicht schwarz anmalt, in seine spezielle Waldi-Prfungs-Kampfmontur schmeit und rcksichtslos Daumen drckt! *chz*

F.

----------


## schwarzwald

WOW   :Oh nee...:   :Grinnnss!:  

Soviel Einsatz htte ich ja mit meinem feigen Verhalten net erwartet....

Mein Gesicht brauch ich nimmer schwarz anzumalen, meine Augenringe dominieren das Bild   :Blush:   ::-oopss:  

Jedenfalls bin ich wirklich motivierter, ich brauch halt Tritte & leichte Schlge auf den - Hinterkopf  :Grinnnss!:   :bhh:  

vitamintrunkener Gruss an alle blutigen Daumen  
 :Top:

----------


## Pille_McCoy

Hey schwarzwald ! 

Hab gerade gesehen, dass du dich hier aufs Physikum vorbereitest.
Ganz ehrlich, du wirst das schon packen ! Trau Dich ... es ist zwar nicht toll, 
aber die Erleichterung danach ist einfach unbeschreiblich !
Ich glaube an Dich *g*

Angriff !!!!!!!

----------


## schwarzwald

Momentan versuch ich zwar noch den letzten groen Schein zu kriegen - 
aber Danke  :Blush: 

Bin ganz gerhrt ber soviel Zuspruch   :Love:

----------


## Muriel

> 2. gibts sonst von der Mama Muri Schimpfe und


 OH JA! Ganz genau! Herr Flemingel, Sie kennen mich anscheinend sehr gut, ja so ist es *rckt die Brille auf die Nasenspitze vor*

Mal im Ernst, Waldi, wre es Dein unwiederbringlich letzter Versuch bei der Klausur, she die Situation wahrscheinlich etwas anders aus, da sollte man doch gut ausgeschlafen und mit einigermaen Sicherheit (gibt es wahrscheinlich eher sowieso nicht in dem speziellen Fall) antreten. Aber wenn es "nur" ein "normaler" Versuch ist, was hindert Dich? Ich kann natrlich verstehen, dass Du mittlerweile nimmer kannst und willst, hast ja auch ziemlich viel in den letzten Wochen gehabt, dann noch letzte Versuche und so ein Mist, dazu noch die Nachtwachen, das ist heftig. Aber jetzt ist das Ende ja absehbar, und die Entscheidung fr oder gegen das Physikum hngt ja auch nicht von der Entscheidung, zu der Klausur anzutreten oder nicht, ab  :Grinnnss!: 

Und Beppo: Sinngem sagt er, man solle immer die Augen auf das Stck Strae richten, das gerade vor einem liegt, dann subere sie sich ganz schnell, wenn man jedoch schon am Morgen nur die lange Strae hinunter blicke, sei die Motivation schon dahin und die Arbeit komme einem viel mehr vor als sie eigentlich sei... so hnlich zumindest  :hmmm...:   :grrrr....:

----------


## schwarzwald

Also ist Beppo eigentlich ein Chinese  :hmmm...: 

"Auch der lngste Weg beginnt mit dem kleinsten Schritt." (auch sinngem)

Habt ja alle Recht - ausnahmsweise - ich werd da morgen antreten - auch wenns schneit  :Grinnnss!: 

Deswegen mach ich jetzt mit den Hypothalamushormonen weiter.  
 ::-angel:

----------


## le'pimp

Hab zwar dieses Semester noch nicht Physikum, hab morgen aber auch BC ;)

Viel Erfolg schwarzwald.

----------


## boomcl

Also Leute, ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe. Hatte am Freitag meine letzte Klausur und habe mir nach einem echt schei 4. semester dieses wochenende mal frei genommen. ab montag sinds jetzt noch 5 wochen (wie ihr alle wisst) bis zum physikum. ich brauche jetzt dringend mal anregungen von euch. wie schaffe ich es am besten den stoff in 5 wochen zu lernen?? nur kreuzen? ich bin einfach total unsicher und htte gerne ein paar infos von euch (vl. auch aus einem hheren semester). das problem was sich bei mir immer wieder aufdrngt ist, dass es einfach theme gibt (niere, hormone) die ich einfach nie so wirklich drauf hatte bzw. nur ganz wenig kann. diese lcken sollte ich ja sicherlich noch schlieen, aber wie schaffe ich das noch zu dem ganzen anderen stoff? knnt ihr mit helfen? gerne auch per pn! ihr seid meine letzte hoffnung!!  :Grinnnss!: 

schonmal danke!

----------


## Meuli

Frs Schriftliche: kreuzen, kreuzen, nochmal kreuzen!!!
Hast du die Mediscript-CD? Da kannst du auch nach Themen geordnet kreuzen, sehr gut fr eben diese Hassthemen zum Einprgen. Grad in Physio funktioniert das sehr gut   :Meine Meinung:  
Viel Erfolg, du schaffst das  :Top: 
Lg
Meuli

----------


## fusselviech

Ist es denn nicht auch sinnvoll, die Lerntexte der schwarzen Reihe zu lesen? 
Ich finde es immer ein wenig frustrierend, wenn ich die Fragen nur beantworten kann, weil ich sie kenne. Oder ist der Anteil an Neufragen so gering, dass es vllig reicht, wenn man die Altfragen kennt?

----------


## LillithSophie

also ich hab das gefhl,mir hilfts viel die kommentare zu den von mir falsch gekreuzten fragen zu lesen...bei den lerntexten ists wie in einigen bchern,ich denk mir "toll-kapiert"und dann vergess ichs direkt wieder..aber ich hab halt wahsinnig angst dass es nicht klappt und so nicht reicht.

lieben gru

----------


## schwarzwald

Sophie, ich denke das is mit das hufigtse Problem bei so einem riesen Umfang an Wissen  :hmmm...: 

Bei mir fllt auch so oft der Groschen <----  :Grinnnss!:  
und wenn ich dann in der Klausur sitze wei ich zwar oft noch, wos steht,  aber nimmer alle Einzelheiten... :Blush:

----------


## LillithSophie

und glaubst du dass es so klappen knnte?
bei mir muss es halt aus verschiedenen grnden unbedingt klappen,es ist zwar mein erstversuch,aber trotzdem...
lieben gru

----------


## schwarzwald

Sophie, ich wei immernoch nicht, ob ich berhaupt das Physikum schreiben kann im August.....

Ich versteh dich, aber wenn du alle Scheine bis jetzt hast, dann ran und Kreuzen !  :Top: 

Ich bin mir sicher, du schaffst das !!

----------


## LillithSophie

shit,woran hngts denn bei dir?
ich lern schon seit wochen...aber keine ahnung,obs reichen wird..

----------


## schwarzwald

Am letzten Schein..... bei uns is das alles ein groer Schein bers 2. - 4. Semester und ich muss noch die letzte groe Klausur bestehen  :kotzen: 
(Biochemie,Neurophysio,Histo)

Ich hoff, dass ich das am Freitag schaffe....   ::-oopss:

----------


## LillithSophie

oh mann,das ist ja wirklich krass!!aber du schaffst das!!hau dir "einfach"die nchsten tage soviel lernstoff rein,wie du kannst...das ist dann bestimmt auch schon gut frs physikum.ich drck dir ganz fest die daumen fr freitag!!!!!!!!!

----------


## boomcl

und was mache ich frs mndliche?? da ist einfach das problem, dass man dort nicht einzelne kommentare zitieren kann, man mu z.B einfach das Gegenstromprinzip der Niere begriffen haben, ums wiederzugeben!
Oh man..wenn das mal gut geht.

----------


## mar7ini

Hey Schwarzwald! Wie ist es denn nun gelaufen am Freitag? Erzhle mal! Wann hast Du die Ergebnisse?   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schwarzwald

Hallo m7rtini,
war net so leicht wie erwartet, aber eigentlich dachte ich es hat geklappt.

An den Lsungsbgen kam dann die Ernchterung  :was ist das...?:  laut den Bgen hat NIEMAND bestanden. Und das kann eigentlich gar net sein.....

Also sind entweder die Bgen falsch oder wir sind alles Looser  :Blush: 
Wenn wir wirklich alle durchgefallen sind, dann mssen sie die Klausur runter setzen. Ich hoffe, dass ich morgen wei, ob ich am Freitag jetzt die Letzte mitschreiben kann oder net...

Aber Danke frs Daumendrcken  :Top:   :Blush:

----------


## McBeal

@Schwarzwald: Boah, das ist ja fies!! Hat denn keiner mal nachgefragt, ob die Lsungsbgen irgendwie falsch sein knnten?? Die sollen Euch mal nicht so zappeln lassen!!

Alles Gute, ich drcke Dir weiterhin die Daumen!  :Top: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## Steinschlag

@Boom: 
Fr die mndliche wollen die sich doch an den miesen Referateseminaren orientieren, meinte zumindestens ein Mensch von der Biochemie...und dann gibts da ja noch die Protokolle von Klaufra.

----------


## schwarzwald

Ich verabschiede mich mal aus diesem Thread  :was ist das...?: 
Mein Versuch wird erst im Mrz sein...... 
trotzdem Danke frs Daumendrcken !!!

----------


## McBeal

> Ich verabschiede mich mal aus diesem Thread 
> Mein Versuch wird erst im Mrz sein...... 
> trotzdem Danke frs Daumendrcken !!!


Och n... Das ist ja bescheuert.... und vor allen Dingen traurig. Tut mir total Leid fr Dich!! Andererseits: Der Sommer hat ja (zumindest von den Temperatueren her) gerade erst angefangen. Jetzt hast Du zumindest die Chance, ihn so richtig zu genieen!!  :Grinnnss!: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## schwarzwald

Hmm, wenn ich drber weg bin, werd ich versuchen den Sommer zu genieen  :Blush:  Danke !

----------


## Logo

Heute beim Bekannten im mndlichen Physikum Anatomie-Teil:
Ca. 20 Min Prfungszeit
---------------------
15 Min. Histologie im Detail
5 Min. Makroskopie: 
"Begrenzungen Cavitas tympani?" - "Keine Ahnung". 
Blutversorgung der Leber wurde dann noch gefragt.
----------------------
Bestanden. 

Kein Kommentar meinerseits...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Logo, was willst du uns damit sagen?

----------


## Fresh Prince

> Logo, was willst du uns damit sagen?


Dass derjenige keine Ahnung vom Mittelohr hatte 
 :Top:  
und trotzdem bestanden hat...

----------


## mar7ini

Wenn er alles andere gewusst hat, warum auch nicht? Nicht mal fr eine 1 muss man alles wissen. Wenn der Prfer seinen Wissenstand mit "ausreichend" oder "befriedigend" benotet hat, ist es eben zum Bestehen ausreichend.   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## SynC

Eben...auerdem finde ich die Frage nach Begrenzungen der Cavitas tympani schon etwas speziell. Die wichtigen groen Themen wusste er ja. Und wenn man irgendwelche Geschichten hrt, wie Leute die unmglichsten Details abgefragt wurden: das sind dann oft eher die Fragen zur abschlieenden Notenfindung und zum Bestehen NICHT unbedingt notwenig. Also keine Panik schieben   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Fresh Prince

> Eben...auerdem finde ich die Frage nach Begrenzungen der Cavitas tympani schon etwas speziell.


Dann drck dir mal selbst die Daumen dass du den Wagner oder Ebauer nicht bekommst. Die werden dich mit Sicherheit sowas fragen... und lassens v.a. auch nicht dabei bewenden (zumindest was ich gehrt hab)

----------


## Flauscheding

> Dann drck dir mal selbst die Daumen dass du den Wagner oder Ebauer nicht bekommst. Die werden dich mit Sicherheit sowas fragen... und lassens v.a. auch nicht dabei bewenden (zumindest was ich gehrt hab)


Hmmm, ist es nicht noch etwas zu frh um Panik zu schieben und Angst zu machen, Gerchte weiterzuleiten oder entstehen zu lassen? 
Wofr gibt es Protokolle? Da sollten solche speziellen Lieblingsthemen drinstehen und man kann sich dann speu#ziell vorbereiten...

----------


## McBeal

> Hmmm, ist es nicht noch etwas zu frh um Panik zu schieben und Angst zu machen, Gerchte weiterzuleiten oder entstehen zu lassen? 
> Wofr gibt es Protokolle? Da sollten solche speziellen Lieblingsthemen drinstehen und man kann sich dann speu#ziell vorbereiten...


So isses. Spezialfragen sind meistens fr die Abgrenzung zwischen den Noten 1 und 2 gedacht.  :Grinnnss!:  Also, keine Panik!!  :Top: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## Fresh Prince

Ich schieb sicher keine Panik und ich will auch keine Angst machen, nur man muss den wenigen Tatsachen (die es gibt) einfach ins Auge schauen und sie so akzeptieren. Wenn es bekannt ist, bei dem Prfer, der bekannt dafr ist, sehr genaue Fragen zu stellen und auch noch weiter im Detail rumbohrt, wenn er merkt, dass vom Studenten auf dem Gebiet wenig kommt, brauche ich das nicht zu verleugnen, DAS IST EINFACH SO - Amen.
Wenn du dich in die Prfung setzt und dem verklickerst, dass der Mensch 2 Arme hat, dann schmeit der dich 8-kantig raus. Wennst ihm aber erklrst, mit welchen 17 Arterien und Nerven der Arm versorgt wird, ist der Mann glcklich. 
Und wenn er als Zusammenfassung (oder Protokolle wie auch immer) sagt, er will die fundamentalen Grundstrukturen der Anatomie wissen, das heit das nix anders, dass er sich auf breiter Ebene austobt und in die Tiefe vorstt. Die Information bringt dir genausoviel, wie wenn dir der Wetterbericht sagt, dass morgen die Sonne aufgeht.... nmlich gar nix!!
Bevor jetzt bei manchen die Hose schwerer wird, es sind nicht mal eine Handvoll Prfer in allen 3 Fchern die so drauf sind. Also warum sich dann deswegen Gedanken machen. Es gibt halt ein paar die so sind. Da muss man sich reinknien, aber der Rest will einen doch gar nicht durchfallen lassen, sonst muss er die Visage ein halbes Jahr spter wieder ertragen *grins*
 :Top:  
Also nur Mut!!

----------


## Flauscheding

> Und wenn er als Zusammenfassung (oder Protokolle wie auch immer) sagt, er will die fundamentalen Grundstrukturen der Anatomie wissen, das heit das nix anders, dass er sich auf breiter Ebene austobt und in die Tiefe vorstt.


Und genau aus diesem Grunde schreibt ja nicht der Prof die Protokolle, sondern die Prflinge, die bei ihm geprft wurden.
Jeder Prfer hat seine Lieblingsthemen und das kann man den Prfungsprotokollen sehr gut entnehmen.
Auerdem weit du doch selbst wie es luft: man war gut vorbereitet, eine gute Note kassiert, also war die Prfung leicht, der Prfer toll.
War man unzufrieden mit der Note oder hat Lcken gelassen, die geprft wurden, hat man nicht ordentlich gelernt, so sind sogar die einfachsten Themen soooooooooooo gemein und schwer gewesen, der Prfer unfair etc.
Soviel zum Thema Gerchte. Woher kommen denn diese "Tastache, dass ein bestimmter Prfer soooooooo genau  und soooooooooo detailiert " fragt.
Richtig, von Studenten. Und das sind auch nur Menschen. Jede Frage, auf die man nicht vorbereitet ist ist schwer und gemein, so isses halt.

----------


## Ulle

Wie schaut es denn eigentlich mit dem mndlichen Physikum aus? Schlagen nur Kieler Studenten (als Vorreiter der anatomischen Lehre *hust*) im Moment die Schlacht ums mndliche Physikum oder fhren noch mehr Premediziner ein Leben in Furcht? 

Ich find ja mndlich viel schlimmer, weil weniger berechenbar... 8(

----------


## cata

in berlin gehts nchste woche mit dem mndlichen los. bis zum schriftlichen sind dann alle durchgeprft. ich selbst hab in gut zwei wochen meinen auftritt   :Keks:

----------


## LillithSophie

hey,ich wollte einfach mal fragen,wie es euch mittlerweile so geht?also ich hab das gefhl ab und zu mal schon ziemlich durchzudrehen..kann man nicht mit der zeit vor dem abi vergleichen,da war ich ziemlich relaxt.ich hab einfach total die angst vorm durchfallen.hab angst vorm mndlichen und vorm schriftlichen.das blde ist,dass ich dann manchmal auch so unter druck gerate,dass ich dann nichts mehr in meinen kopf kriege...wie gehts euch denn so?
lieben gru

----------


## boomcl

zum angst haben habe ich leider keine zeit... :Grinnnss!:  kann erst seit 4 tagen richtig frs physikum lernen, da wir freitag noch die letzte regulre klausur hatten..

----------


## Fresh Prince

Habt ihr eigentlich alle whrend des Semesters noch so viel Kurse und Klausuren, dass ihr keine Zeit habt, oder habt ihr da den faulen Lenz geschoben?
Find das hier in Tbingen genial geregelt. Man hat im 4. Semester kaum mehr Kurse und kann schon wunderbar unterm Semester mit Lernen anfangen ohne sich auf nervende Kurse etc vorzubereiten...
Mal eins von wenigen Lobesliedern, die man auf die Tbinger Vorklinik anstimmen kann.   ::-angel:

----------


## boomcl

jaaa...
in dsseldorf ist es so, dass man in den groen fchern (biochemie, physio, ana) seminare (10 pro fach) hat. da luft es wie folgt ab: antestate mit ausschlielich minuspunkten (man wird also fr sein wissen max. mit 0 pkt belohnt), anschlieend folgen referate zu einem gewissen thema, dass an dem jeweiligen tag abgehandelt wird (z.B. ZNS). Man wei nicht wann man dran kommt und nicht bei welchem Thema. Wie ihr euch denken knnt ist das ganze leider zudem natrlich auch noch dozentenabhngig...ist wirklich mist hier. und gut aufs physikum hat es mit nicht wirklich vorbereitet, denn man stelle sich mal vor in 2 1/2 tagen (den mehr zeit hat man zwischen den einzelnen seminartagen nicht) das ganze ZNS oder Kopf/Hals zu wiederholen...ist ein spa, glaubt mir.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## boomcl

ach habe ja noch etw. vergessen, fr die referateleistung bekommt man ebenfalls punkte, welche mit den evtl. minuspunkte aus den antestaten verrechtnet werden. am ende mu man dann von max. 12(biochemie, physio) bzw. 10 (ana) mind. 60% haben. in ana wurde zudem am freitag letzter woche noch eine abschluklausur geschrieben. werd die geforderter punktzahl aus den referaten nicht hatte um an der klausur teilzunehmen konnte sich 3 tage vor der klausur noch einer mndlichen prfung unterzeihen, wer die klausur nicht bestanden hatte (galt aber nur fr physikumskanidaten) konnte sich am tag der scheinausgabe ebenfalls einer mndlichen prfung unterziehen.

so, dass wars aus dsseldorf..

----------


## GOMER

So, seit heute scheinfrei, kann ich meine Physiukumslernerei also wieder aufnehmen, auch wenn's knapp wird.

----------


## Ulle

In Kiel ist man Anfang Juni mit Kursen oder Seminaren durch, Nachklausuren mal ausgenommen. Dann hat man ~ sechs Wochen Zeit, sich auf das mndliche Physikum vorzubereiten - aber bereits vorher sind die Wochen nicht mehr so dichtgeknallt, dass man sich schon vorbereiten kann (und auch sollte). Grtes Kalenderproblem ist eigentlich die Kieler Woche - trotz anstehendem Physikum bin ich mir doch ab und an um 5:00 morgens auf der Eggerstedtstrae ber den Weg gelaufen - in lichten Momenten. Im Moment heisst es dann Pegel halten fr das schriftliche Physikum, aber insgesamt find ich die Regelung hier auch sehr gut - man kann direkt nach dem schriftlichen in die (klglichen Reste der) Semesterferien gehen und hat nach dem mndlichen Physikum noch einen Monat, um etwaige Lcken zu schlieen.

----------


## boomcl

das ist echt sehr gut geregelt!!!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## GOMER

War bei mir ja auch ein Nachtermin, sonst wren es 7 Wochen bis zum schriftlichen gewesen.

----------


## Steinschlag

Eigentlich msste man nach dem fachlichen und organisatorischem Affentheater in Dsseldorf erstmal hauptschlich froh sein scheinfrei zu sein, aber es geht ja doch irgendwie immer weiter. Also ihr kreuzt jetzt generell? Hab ich auch mit angefangen, zumindestens in den kleinen Fchern und Psycho wird da auch nicht mehr gemacht, hin und wieder ein Kommentar aus der schwarzen Reihe, mehr nicht. Was ist mit den groen Fchern? berlege ob da Kreuzen wirklich reicht oder ob man in Ana nicht doch noch mal die Prometheus-Bnde anguclen sollte, das msste doch eigentlich reichen? Und dann natrlich viel kreuzen , um zu gucken wo Lcher sind. Geht der Trend zu neuen Fragen denn in allen Fchern? Hab mitbekommen, dass in Ana letztes Mal fast nur Neuro geprft wurde. Das macht die Sache natrlich schwieriger. Meint ihr die bleiben dabei oder nehmen dieses Jahr den Bewegungsapparat auseinander? Wie war das in BC und Physio? Suchen die sich da jetzt auch Teilgebiete aus und bohren?

----------


## BenediktS

> Hab mitbekommen, dass in Ana letztes Mal fast nur Neuro geprft wurde.


... stimmt so nicht... etwas mehr Neuro als sonst vielleicht schon, aber die Formulierung ist extrem bertrieben.

----------


## Steinschlag

Sehr gut, dann hat jmd. einfach ******* erzhlt...

----------


## Logo

> In Kiel ist man Anfang Juni mit Kursen oder Seminaren durch, Nachklausuren mal ausgenommen. Dann hat man ~ sechs Wochen Zeit, sich auf das mndliche Physikum vorzubereiten - aber bereits vorher sind die Wochen nicht mehr so dichtgeknallt, dass man sich schon vorbereiten kann (und auch sollte). Grtes Kalenderproblem ist eigentlich die Kieler Woche - trotz anstehendem Physikum bin ich mir doch ab und an um 5:00 morgens auf der Eggerstedtstrae ber den Weg gelaufen - in lichten Momenten. Im Moment heisst es dann Pegel halten fr das schriftliche Physikum, aber insgesamt find ich die Regelung hier auch sehr gut - man kann direkt nach dem schriftlichen in die (klglichen Reste der) Semesterferien gehen und hat nach dem mndlichen Physikum noch einen Monat, um etwaige Lcken zu schlieen.


Studierst du in Kiel? Wenn ja, bei dir gut gelaufen?  :hmmm...:

----------


## boomcl

ich habe mir heute meinen physik-kreuz-tag genommen und verzweifle!!! wenn ich mal an die 55-60% dran kme..was meint ihr..soll ich wirklich diese doofen wege lernen (denn verstehen tue ich sie einfach nicht, habe ich schon damals im physik praktikum probiert und nicht geschafft) oder einfach kreuzen und versuchen sich die fragen zu merken um auf evtl. wiedererkennung zu hoffen...

gibts es hier vl. tipps von solchen "physik-kracks" wie mir??

lg

----------


## THawk

Mach dir nicht zu viel Stress wegen Physik. Zwischen 50 und 70% liegen im Physikum gerade mal zwei (oder vier?! - wie viele Fragen waren's nochmal?!) Fragen.

Ich wrde da nicht viel Zeit drauf verwenden.
Ich habe mir in erster Linie zwei Sachen angeschaut:
- SI-Einheiten, wie leiten sich die anderen Einheiten daraus ab.
- Die Zehnerpotenzen und das Rechnen mit ihnen. Also was ist pico, mega, tera, femto ....

Warum? Es gibt viele Aufgaben bei denen du anhand der Einheiten in den Lsungsmglichkeiten auf die Formel zurckschlieen kannst. Mit etwas Logik dazu kommt man dann auch weit ohne die Formeln zu lernen. Einfach alles so zusammenbasteln was man an Angaben hat, dass am Ende die richtige Einheit rauskommt.

Dann gibts noch einige Aufgaben, bei denen sich die Lsungen nur in der Zehnerpotenz unterscheiden. Da ist es rgerlich wenn man dann an der Zehnerpotenz oder am femto-mol scheitert.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin,
   Lars

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hui, so langsam steigen meine Hoffnungen und mein Selbstbewusstsein  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich hoffe, ich kann dies alles noch locker die letzten 4 Wochen durchhalten  :hmmm...: 

*den ersten freien Tag anvisier*

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> Sehr gut, dann hat jmd. einfach ******* erzhlt...


N, so viel ******* hat derjenige nicht erzhlt. Man hatte halt einfach nur das Gefhl, als wrde der Mensch nur aus Kopf und Armen (ok, und zwei Beinchen) bestehen  :hmmm...: . Seeeeehr ausgewogene Anatomie-Fragen *hstel*

----------


## Fresh Prince

> Ich wrde da nicht viel Zeit drauf verwenden.
> Ich habe mir in erster Linie zwei Sachen angeschaut:
> - SI-Einheiten, wie leiten sich die anderen Einheiten daraus ab.
> - Die Zehnerpotenzen und das Rechnen mit ihnen. Also was ist pico, mega, tera, femto ....



Das stimmt vollkommen. Man kann teilweise ohne einen Schimmer von der gesuchten Formel zu haben, einfach rckwrts ber die Einheiten die Formel aufstellen und dann das gesuchte Ergebnis ausrechnen. Dazu muss man nur mit den Einheiten umgehen knnen. Man muss in der Lage sein aus Einheiten was herauslesen zu knnen: 
Kg * m / s^2 is nix anderes als der werte Herr Newton

Ganz wichtig, mind genauso wie das oben geschriebene sind die Energiegeschichten. Die Energieerhaltung usw ist das A und O,
Ihr knnt so viele Aufgaben ber Energiestze lsen. Da muss ich teilweise sehr schmunzeln, wie umstndlich der Kommentar auf der CD ist, wenns auch viel einfacher geht....


Edit: hab mein Fehler bemerkt... Danke an die Aufmerksamen  :Smilie:

----------


## Ulle

> Studierst du in Kiel? Wenn ja, bei dir gut gelaufen?


Ich hab nun auch ein Semi-Physikum - und die Besttigung, dass man auch ohne viel Vorbereitung ins mndliche gehen kann... ;)

----------


## boomcl

hallo leute, nchste frage:
hat hier jmd. bzw. kennt hier jemand jemanden (oh man wie verwirrend) welche rmal an einem medilearn kurs teilgenommen hat und zufllig das skript fr biochemie hat? wrde es gerne abkaufen und freue mich ber angebote!!

lg

----------


## Dr. nobo

> Kg * m / s^-2 is nix anderes als der werte Herr Newton


  :dagegen:  

entweder kg * m / s^2 oder kg * m * s^-2, aber ned doppelt gemoppelt  :hmmm...:

----------


## Soulfly

Die Skripte gibts auch zu kaufen in jedem Buchhandel, find die gar nicht schlecht!   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Fresh Prince

> entweder kg * m / s^2 oder kg * m * s^-2, aber ned doppelt gemoppelt


Merci dia, habs wohl in der Eile verplant... ist schon verbessert   :Top:

----------


## hermajesty

So, jetzt klinke auch ich mich hier ein, bin seit Montag endlich scheinfrei...
seh das alles noch relativ ruhig, vermutlich leg ich mich dann richtig auf die Nase ...  ::-angel:

----------


## LillithSophie

hallo, 
wie sind denn ungefhr die notengrenzen?also ab 57% oder so hat man doch ungefhr meistens bestanden,(oder??)ab wieviel gibts dann ne 3,2,1?
mir ist schon klar,dass das von den ergebnissen abhngt,ich meine nur so ungefhr...
lieben gru

----------


## SynC

Hey,
soweit ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe hat man ab 60% auf jeden Fall bestanden, egal wie gut die Studenten insgesamt waren. Die Noten schwanken ja jedes Semester. Aber ich glaube ungefhr ab 75-78% gibts ne 2 und ne 1 in den hohen 80ern. 3 ungefhr ab 69-70%? Denke so ungefhr kommt das hin. Aber korrigiert mich, wenns falsch ist   :Grinnnss!:  
Ach und letztes Physikum hatten ber 85% der Teilnehmer eine 3 oder 4.

----------


## essenstudi

Schau mal hier, da stehen die Notengrenzen genau: 
http://www.medi-files.de/files/Innen...RNder_2007.pdf

LG

----------


## LillithSophie

super,danke!

----------


## Dr. House

Bilde ich mir das nur ein, oder ist der Anatomieteil vom Frhjahr 2007 irgendwie deutlich schwerer als die anderen?
Bin total verunsichert. Kreuze blind und komme nicht ber c.a. 55%.
Herbst 2006 blind schaff ich mit ~70%.

Irgendwie ein ekliges Gefhl  :kotzen:  

Hat das nochmal jemand auer mir bereits versucht? Wie ging's?

LG,

Dr. House

----------


## glowwormly04

hey dr. house... tja... mich hats deswegen rausgeknallt dieses jahr im frhjahr! war supi schwierig fr mich...  :Frown:  ana war eigtl immer einer der points-catcher fr mihc... und hat mir absolut gar nich geholfen... naja...deshalb diesen sommer nochmal! auf ein neues!   :Blush:  wird schon werden...sommerphysika sin gefhlsmig auhc fr mich immer einfacher! viel erfolg an alle!!!

----------


## supergirl17

kann dir nur beipflichten, der Anatomieteil ist doof   :grrrr....:  

finde den seit neuer AO deutlisch schwieriger

----------


## goeme

das gefhl das die anatomiefragen angezogen haben tuscht nicht, im letzten examen htte man in anatomie die teilnote 4 mit 48% erreicht...

----------


## Dr. House

Danke fr's Feedback!

Ich hatte heute schon wirklich das Gefhl ich sei bld und unfhig dieses Physikum zu schreiben.

Dann lasse ich mal das Blindkreuzen von diesen Anatomie-Aufgaben und analysiere lieber mal ein bichen in welchen abwegigen Schdellchern die da bohren und was so drumherum ist.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Fresh Prince

> Dann lasse ich mal das Blindkreuzen von diesen Anatomie-Aufgaben und analysiere lieber mal ein bichen in welchen abwegigen Schdellchern die da bohren und was so drumherum ist.


Kleiner Tipp, es ist gar nicht mal so dumm die Schdellcher zu wissen. Oftmals weit allein schon vom Namen was da durchzieht und kannst dir anhand der Information eine Funktion erschlieen. Zumindest ging mir das so. Vielleicht hilfts ja, den Schdel besser zu verstehen.

Sagt mal, kann das sein, wenn man bei der Mediscript CD auf extremen Prfungsmodus klickt, dass die Antwortmglichkeiten dann im Bezug auf Lernmodus vertauscht sind?
Hab mal letztens spaeshalber ein Physikum angeklickt und die Fragen beantwortet. Irgendwie kam mir das so vor, als ob die Antwortmglichkeiten bei den bekannten Fragen anders waren. Nach 30 Fragen hab ichs sein lassen, weil nur Biochemie drankam und ich damit erst heute anfange...  :bhh:  
Wisst ihr was darber??

----------


## Soulfly

Du hast Recht, im Prfungsmodus werden die Antworten "durchgewrfel". Finde ich ganz gut, da man bei einigen Fragen manchmal das Gefhl hat, man kann sie nur lsen, weil man sie schon in-und auswendig kennt.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Na, wir sollen ja nich nur auswendig lernen  :hmmm...: 

*flt*

Im Grunde aber machen wir alle nichts anderes. Denn Fakten ballern wir uns tagtglich in die Hirse. Das ist also nix anderes. 

Daisy, dem Prfungsmodus abgeneigt

----------


## LexA

wit ihr was ganz schn bitter ist? Man darf ja gar keinen Taschenrechner benutzen. Man und ich bin ja so stark im Kopfrechnen...

----------


## Grbler

Oh ja, das kenn ich. Beim Kreuzen hab ich auch berhaupt keine Lust auf Nebenrechnungen und schau dann immer, was am "plausibelsten" ist ;) Da sollte ich mir aber noch was einfallen lassen frs P***  :Smilie: 

Eigentlich dacht ich, dass ich Physio kann. Und jetzt komm ich nur mit Mh' und Not auf 60% . So ein Schmarrn *grmpf* BC geht dagegen nach einmal Durchblttern wieder glanzvoll  :Smilie:  Also wenn ich Chemie und Physik nicht zuuu sehr verhaue, kann ich noch gut in den zweiten Tag starten ;)

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Sagt mal, kann das sein, wenn man bei der Mediscript CD auf extremen Prfungsmodus klickt, dass die Antwortmglichkeiten dann im Bezug auf Lernmodus vertauscht sind?



passt ein bichen auf, im extremen modus sind durch das wrfeln auch richtig und falsch manchmal, und das auch gar nicht selten.

@ lexa: nette banane hast du da....

----------


## Fresh Prince

> passt ein bichen auf, im extremen modus sind durch das wrfeln auch richtig und falsch manchmal, und das auch gar nicht selten.


Wie meinst das?

da ist doch immer nur eine Antwort richtig, oder nicht? Und wie kann ich den Extremen Modus dann abschalten? Was ist an dem vor allem extrem?

----------


## McBeal

> Eigentlich dacht ich, dass ich Physio kann. Und jetzt komm ich nur mit Mh' und Not auf 60% . So ein Schmarrn *grmpf* BC geht dagegen nach einmal Durchblttern wieder glanzvoll  Also wenn ich Chemie und Physik nicht zuuu sehr verhaue, kann ich noch gut in den zweiten Tag starten ;)


Hm, Physio fand ich im Physikum auch am Schwierigsten, zumindest im Schriftlichen. Mndlich war das Fach super, aber schriftlich... Ist wohl normal, dass die da die angefahrensten Sachen fragen... (Drcke im rechten Vorhof whrend der Systole/ Diastole und so einen Schmarrn).

Viel Erfolg!!  :Top: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## Flauscheding

I moag nimmer *nhl**hmpf*   ::-oopss:

----------


## Psyche99

:kotzen:  
Jemand bitte, erschiet mich! Wieso frage ich mich mittlerweile, was ich die letzten 4 Semester gemacht habe?? Grey's und House geguckt und nichts gelernt?! 
Und diese bescheuerte Lungen-Dehnung und "langsam" atmen Aufgaben ..... und generell die Physio fragen .....

Aso die eigentlich Frage war, hat jemand ne Ahnung ab wann es sinnvoll ist Psych/Soz zu kreuzen, hab gehrt, dass die Fragen so vor 99 oder 01 alle rausgenommen wurden oder so.

----------


## Weies_Rssel

Virginia, ich erschiee dich, wenn du mich vorher erschiet.
Ich hab auch keine Lust mehr...

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Jemand bitte, erschiet mich! Wieso frage ich mich mittlerweile, was ich die letzten 4 Semester gemacht habe?? Grey's und House geguckt und nichts gelernt?! 
> Und diese bescheuerte Lungen-Dehnung und "langsam" atmen Aufgaben ..... und generell die Physio fragen .....
> 
> Aso die eigentlich Frage war, hat jemand ne Ahnung ab wann es sinnvoll ist Psych/Soz zu kreuzen, hab gehrt, dass die Fragen so vor 99 oder 01 alle rausgenommen wurden oder so.


gar nich mal so schwer. man muss sich nur an seinem krper die atemruhelage
(ausgeatmet) vorstellen. genau da halten sich die lunge (zug nach innen) und thorax (zug nach auen) die waage. alles andere kann man erschlieen. 

kleine zeichnungen am rande der aufgaben, gerade bei so systole-blutvolumen-noch30%restkapazitt-dehnungskurve-fragen bewirken da echt wunder. und dann von A nach E alles systemaisch abklappern.

ich glaube ab 2000 hat sich die art der pschyofragen mchtig gendert.
wenn man mit dem wissen aus 2000-2007 physio oder biochemie von 97 kreuzt, haut das auch ganz gut hin. bei psycho nicht.

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> wit ihr was ganz schn bitter ist? Man darf ja gar keinen Taschenrechner benutzen. Man und ich bin ja so stark im Kopfrechnen...


Jau, mittlerweile werd ich bei einer Rechenaufgabe richtig wtend..
Wie kann man von uns erwarten teilweise komplex Bruchaufgaben, in 11/2 min im Kopf zu berechnen??   :grrrr....:  
Selbst mein Freund der Ingenieur zuckt da mit den Schultern..

Physio ist echt deprimierend.. Immer wenn man meint, "man kann es schaffen" schlgt dieses Fach einen zurck....

 :was ist das...?:   Liegts am IMPP oder an den Unis, warum uns Physio so schwer vorkommt??

----------


## Flauscheding

Also die Rechenaufgaben sind doch gut machbar. Man mu es ja nicht im Kopf rechnen, sondern hat Stift und Zettel und macht es eben "zu Fu" schriftlich.
Mit Taschenrechner wren die Aufgaben viel komplexer, also seid froh, dass wir keinen benutzen drfen.
Physio find ich auch nicht sooo schlimm. Die Atmung macht mir etwas zu schaffen, der Rest ist ok. Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen finde ich es nicht so schlimm.
Viel mehr Kopfzerbrechen macht mir da Anatomie   ::-oopss:

----------


## goeme

ich denke auch, dass die rechnung an sich nicht das problem darstellt, die meisten zucken schon zusammen sobald sie sehen sie sollen was rechnen und zhlen dann 1 und 1 falsch zusammen.
problem der meisten studenten ist wohl eher das sie nicht auf den richtigen ansatz zur aufgabe kommen. meist ist der recht simple in eine verwirrende frage gepackt, da liegt wohl eher das problem!

ich kann nur empfehlen smtliche rechenaufgaben der gelben reihe zu kreuzen.
wer das mal mit 20,30 aufgaben gemacht hat und in der lage ist die rechenwege nachzuvollziehen, der wird dahinter kommen, dass die vom IMMP gestellten rechenaufgaben nach bestimmten schemen ablaufen...

achja und wer nun kommt und fragt woher mal wissen soll, wieviel denn 10^0,3 sind, mit einer wirklich simplen berlegung kommt man drauf das alle anderen ergebnisse in der aufgabe net stimmen knnen.
zugegeben, in der prfungssituation darauf zu kommen drfte den wenigsten gelingen...

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Alles schn und gut.. [....]   :Hh?:  
Ach egal... ich wollt hier grad meinem Frust Raum geben, lass es lieber besser und vertief mich wieder in den Kreislauf...   :Blush:  
Solange ich wei, was  der lg aus 10 ist, ist mein Physikum doch fast gerettet  
 :Party:

----------


## Flauscheding

... versteh ich nicht. Kannst ja ruhig Frust ablassen, aber wunder dich doch nicht, wenns Menschen gibt, die diese Dinge nicht so schlimm finden   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

die rechenaufgaben sind gar nicht schwer, man mu nur ein paar basics aus mathe im kopf haben. statt 10 : 0,3, muss man erst 10 : 3 rechnen, so gibt es immer einfache ersatzrechnungen. zumal man selbst mit pi mal daumen und runden, die 4 anderen ergebnisse ganz gut ausschlieen kann.

wrde man erlauben mit taschenrechner zu rechnen, wre die aufgaben um ein vielfaches schwerer.

----------


## goeme

oder man weiss, wieviel 10^0 und 10^1 ist, ist zumutbar finde ich, dann kommt man durch ausschluss auch drauf, auch wenn 2 nicht wirklich stimmt, aber 1,9952623149688796013524553967395... ist ja auch irgendwie 2...

ach und frust rauslassen ist doch nur normal, ich will net wissen, was sich mein umfeld alles hat anhren mssen vor nem guten halben jahr...


zur aufheiterung kleines rtsel:

gluc di gluc
gluc dir fruc
galakto gluc

wer auer daisy kann damit was anfangen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LillithSophie

keine ahnung,vielleicht
glucose-glucose:maltose
glucose-galactose:lactose
glucose-fructose:saccharose ?

wie verteilt ihr denn eure lern/kreuzzeit so?
also ich kreuz im moment "nur".wei aber nicht ob das was bringt.
ICH HAB ANGST!

----------


## Meuli

> wer auer daisy kann damit was anfangen


Ich  :Grinnnss!:  Hab ich jetzt was gewonnen?

----------


## Ulle

Na, Dr.Jekyll, tuen wir mal so, als wenn Du Dir nicht bewusst warst, wofr das ^ steht, mit Logarithmen kannst natrlich umgehen... =)

Find es schon ganz hilfreich, wenn man Logarithmen ungefhr einordnen kann, 10^0,3 ist ~ 2, 10^0,5 ~ 3, alles andere halt dazwischen. Aber ich bin auch jemand, der alles mgliche ausrechnet und sich dafr nichts merken kann. Jeder muss seinen eigenen Weg finden. 

Ich hab dafr immer noch nicht mit Kreuzen angefangen und bin soooooo unmotiviert. Wenn jetzt noch der richtige Sommer kommt, wird es spannend. Basta! =)

----------


## goeme

> Ich  Hab ich jetzt was gewonnen?


der rechtsweg is ausgeschlossen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Fresh Prince

Mir fllt auf, dass das IMPP teilweise bei den Rechenaufgaben sehr grozgig rundet. Wenn man den exakten Wert nimmt, kommt meistens etwas raus, was dann wieder nher im Bereich einer falschen Lsung liegt.. Ziemlich rgerlich, weil man die Aufgabe ja eigentlich richtig gemacht hat, aber nur weil das IMPP hier weniger genau sein will und anstatt 80 halt 100 als Zahlwert benutzt, kommt ein anderer Wert raus... Da muss man auf der Hut sein.

Ich hoffe mal, dass die Physiofragen nicht schlimmer werden. Gehts euch auch so, dass die ganze "Elektro-physiologie" (damit meine ich den Nicht-neuro-Physiologieteil also Herz-kreislauf-Atmung, Hormone,Blut etc...) ziemlich komplex zu kreuzen ist?
Ich hab das Kurzlehrbuch durchgeackert, aber trotzdem nicht ber 70% bekommen. Die Kommentare waren dann teilweise schon schlssig und man hat es hinterher so halbwegs kapiert. Aber ich schaffe es oft nicht, die Verknpfungen aufzubauen, zwischen den einzelnen Fakts die ich gelernt hab, um die richtige Lsung anzukreuzen.
Im Mathe-Lk hat man in Bayern dazu immer "Transfer-Aufgabe" gesagt. Und genauso kommt mir das in Physio vor. Hat einer von euch Ideen wie man damit umgehen kann??

----------


## mezzomixi

> Mir fllt auf, dass das IMPP teilweise bei den Rechenaufgaben sehr grozgig rundet. Wenn man den exakten Wert nimmt, kommt meistens etwas raus, was dann wieder nher im Bereich einer falschen Lsung liegt.. Ziemlich rgerlich, weil man die Aufgabe ja eigentlich richtig gemacht hat, aber nur weil das IMPP hier weniger genau sein will und anstatt 80 halt 100 als Zahlwert benutzt, kommt ein anderer Wert raus... Da muss man auf der Hut sein.


Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da wrde doch jeder sofort gegen klagen. Hast Du ein Beispiel?

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> ach und frust rauslassen ist doch nur normal, ich will net wissen, was sich mein umfeld alles hat anhren mssen vor nem guten halben jahr...


na ich werd hier daheim im freundlicherweise auf mein "neues-unentspanntes" verhalten aufmerksam gemacht.. A la "sei doch mal entspannt und ruh dich doch mal lieber aus..."

Nein, ich wollt euch meinen Frust aufs IMPP und Physikum nicht zumuten..
Morgen ist eh Psycho dran, dann wirds wieder besser   :Top:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> Ich hab das Kurzlehrbuch durchgeackert, aber trotzdem nicht ber 70% bekommen.


*UND????????? Ich finde das mehr als OK*

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ach ja: *ICH KRIEG DIE KRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Falsch, ich hab sie schon lngst   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Meuli

*eine Runde Tavor ausgeb*
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Fresh Prince

> Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da wrde doch jeder sofort gegen klagen. Hast Du ein Beispiel?


Konkret jetzt grad keins,
aber in Physio kams mal vor, dass grozgig gerundet wurde. Bei einer Aufgabe (wei nimmer welches Physikum) gings um einen Wert der ber die Gasgleichung ermittelt wurde. Glaub die Stoffmenge n wars...
Oder eine Zeit, die gebraucht wurde, um Eis zum schmelzen zu bringen..
(Wir erinnern uns mit 2400 KJ/Kg Verdampfungsenergie  :Top:  ..) 

Wieso, klagen die Jungs und Mdels so schnell oder wie??

@Ziska... wenn ich hier daheim beim ben 70% kreuze, ist das eine Sache. Ich zieh mal von dem Wert ein paar Prozent ab, wegen Nervositt, schlechter Luft, ungewohnter Umgebung etc und bekomme dann ca das Ergebnis im Physikum. Das wren grob 60%... das wrde einer 4 entsprechen.. 
Und mal ehrlich, fr eine 4 rei ich mir nicht mehr als ein komplettes Semester lang den Anus auf, da muss mehr drin sein als das...

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

ich erinnere nur an die physikaugabe aus F07, bei der 3 richtige antworten gegeben wurden... (warum auch immer   :bhh:  )

----------


## Flauscheding

> Ach ja: *ICH KRIEG DIE KRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*
> 
> Falsch, ich hab sie schon lngst


War gestern allgemeiner Krisentag?
Drckt mal die Daumen, ich bekomm gleich meine Prdungstermine und meine Prfer. Dann kann ich der Katastrophe sogar ins Gesicht schauen   :Oh nee...:  .

Fresh: Da man aber beim eigentlichen P um ein vielfaches konzentrierter ist als beim lernen daheim, gleicht sich das alles wieder halbwegs aus. Allgemeiner Tenor der hheren Semester: das, was man daheim kreuzt, kreuzt man im Schnitt auch im P, insofern wrd ich mir an deiner Stelle mal keine Gedanken machen.
Bestehen ist das wichtigste, alles andere ist Bonus   :hmmm...:

----------


## LexA

also ich finde Psycho extrem nervig! Soviel Text, der so wenig aussagt.   :kotzen:  
Ganz ehrlich da ist mir Physio lieber. Naja vielleicht liegt es daran, weil ich Physiologie toll finde...

----------


## Flauscheding

::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:  

*freudig durch die Gegend hpf*

----------


## Meuli

Sehr gut, vielleicht frbt sich ja etwas von deiner Stimmung auf die anderen Geplagten ab  :Top:  Wre ihnen jedenfalls zu wnschen ...  :Grinnnss!:  Kopf hoch, Leute, es wird  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## goeme

schtzt euch glcklich nicht tglich 130 andere mitleidende sehen zu mssen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## gjmgdk

hey flauschi, wen hast du denn?
hab middendorff, kanse und wenzel. ziemlich cool, finde ich..

----------


## Flauscheding

Hey Cocks,
Abdallah ( mein Traum geht in Erfllung  :bhh:  ), Niepmann und Meinhardt und 4,5 Wochen zwischen schriftlich und mndlich   :Top:  .

Wenzel ist klasse   :Top:  , nur Kanse wr berhaupt nicht meines...

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> also ich finde Psycho extrem nervig! Soviel Text, der so wenig aussagt.   
> Ganz ehrlich da ist mir Physio lieber. Naja vielleicht liegt es daran, weil ich Physiologie toll finde...



meistens lassen sich die psychoaufgaben verkleinern, indem du 3-4 schlsslworte unterstreichst. die unterscheiden sich nie, die packen die fragen nur immer wieder in neue geschichten. hat bei mir wahre wunder gewirkt.

----------


## SynC

Wow, ihr habt es echt gut, dass ihr schon jetzt eure Prfer wisst! Bei uns werden die immer erst 2 Wochen vor der jeweiligen mndlichen Prfung bekannt gegeben...echt nervig. Selbst den Termin frs Mndliche haben wir noch nicht. So kann man berhaupt nicht planen   :was ist das...?:  
Wenn ich zum Beispiel auch 4 1/2 Wochen nach dem Schriftlichen Zeit htte, um frs Mndliche zu lernen...dann...wrde ich NUR noch kreuzen   :bhh:

----------


## Fresh Prince

@SynC,
weit du, wann es die Bescheide gibt?? Ich wart schon ungeduldig drauf...
Aber die Schwoba ausm Lndle (damit mein ich das LPA) sind wohl etwas langsam, kann das sein?
Mei, ich will endlich wissen, wann ich mndlich hab. Hoffentlich nicht gleich am Montag den 27. Da wrd ichs kotzen bekommen.   :bhh:

----------


## LillithSophie

immer noch besser als vorher  :Grinnnss!: .hat bei uns in diesem jahr viele getroffen.sagt mal wie sch....ist eigentlich physio zum kreuzen?????ich dachte irgendwann mal,ich knnte es..

----------


## boomcl

Ich krieg heute auch die Krise..Physio macht mich voll fertig oder ich bin einfach zu doof..


ICH MAG NICHT MEHR!!!!!! Und nur noch so wenig zeit fr so viel Unwissen..
Ich wei auch noch gar nix. Keine mndlichen Prfer und keine Einladung zur Schriftlichen..nix... :grrrr....:

----------


## Fresh Prince

@Lillith,
ich hab auch geflucht ber den ganzen Teil der nix mit Neuro zu tun hatte. Bist wohl nicht die einzige. Nach der Lsung mit Kommentar war alles klar, man regt sich auf, weil man selbst nicht drauf gekommen ist, oder ein klitzekleinen Denkfehler eingebaut hat, oder ein Wrtchen ausser Acht gelassen hat oder wie auch immer.
Neuro war da viel angenehmer. Auch wenns jetzt bescheuert klingt, Neuro war was handfestes. Man mag es nicht glauben, weil kein Mensch die Strukturen "fassen" kann, aber trotzdem ist das anschaulich. 
Und man muss nicht um 17 Ecken denken wie bei dem Elektrozeugs, bei dem wieder viele andere Faktoren mit einflieen.

Was genau ist dein Problem? Vielleicht gibts ja ein paar Tipps..

----------


## mezzomixi

> Wieso, klagen die Jungs und Mdels so schnell oder wie??


Was Du sagst ist ja, dass wegen zu grober Rundung, eine falsche Antwort als richtig gilt, whrend eine richtige als falsch gilt. Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dagegen wrde doch jeder sofort klagen um den Punkt zu bekommen. Da wr das IMPP ja schn bld.

----------


## gjmgdk

joa, abdallah will einem glaub ich auch nicht ans leder. niepmann kenn ich nicht und meinhardt, wei nicht.
kanse soll eigentlich ganz nett sein in der prfung. ist mir lieber als der lochnit  :hmmm...: 
hab 3 wochen zeit, das ist mir recht. frher htt mir auch nix gemacht. dann mal viel erfolg allen.

----------


## gjmgdk

Abdallah ist meines wissens brigens ein physiologe, dessen arbeitsgruppe (mitarbeiter) dafr gesorgt hat, dass gieen den excellence-cluster fr kardiovaskulre forschung kriegt. die haben z.B. rausgefunden, dass viagra irgendwie gut bei der hhenanpassung ist und als medikament hierfr zugelassen werden sollte  :hmmm...:

----------


## Flauscheding

Danke Cocks, das hatte ich schon fast wieder vergessen  :Grinnnss!: .
Von Abdallah hab ich nur gutes gehrt und er ist ein echt netter Mensch   :Top:  , die Fragen sind allesamt gut beantwortbar und die Stimmung soll richtig gut gewesen sein.
Ich kann nicht meckern ...

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> ICH MAG NICHT MEHR!!!!!! Und nur noch so wenig zeit fr so viel Unwissen..
> Ich wei auch noch gar nix. Keine mndlichen Prfer und keine Einladung zur Schriftlichen..nix...


Willkommen im Club...
Ich will endlich aufwachen und nicht sofort ans Kreuzen denken, will endlich mal wieder essen, ohne dabei ein Buch in der Hand zu haben,... Will Sport treiben ohne stndig an das bld Physikum denken zu mssen..
 :Oh nee...:

----------


## Fresh Prince

> Was Du sagst ist ja, dass wegen zu grober Rundung, eine falsche Antwort als richtig gilt, whrend eine richtige als falsch gilt. Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dagegen wrde doch jeder sofort klagen um den Punkt zu bekommen. Da wr das IMPP ja schn bld.



So schlau ist das IMPP nun auch wieder nicht, und es kommt oft genug vor, dass Fragen aus der Wertung genommen wurden, weil sich das IMPP selber ein Bock geschossen hat. Wenn bei einer Aufgabe ein Wert zwischen 3min und >3min rauskommt, abhngig davon, ob du den exakten Wert nimmst, oder nicht, und diese beiden Zahlenwerte als Lsungsmglichkeiten vorgeschlagen werden, ist das fr meine Begriffe in einer undurchsichtigen Grauzone.
Der Einfachheit halber sollte man natrlich mit dem gerundeten Wert rechnen, weil man den exakten im Kopf auch nicht rausbekommt (dann kommt man schon auch auf das Ergebnis vom IMPP) aber so einwandfrei finde ich das nicht.

Aber um deshalb gleich vor die Klagebank zu treten, ich wei nicht...
Zitat vom werten Prof Duszenko zu denjenigen die wg einem Punkt durchgefallen sind: Sie haben nicht einen Punkt zu wenig, Sie haben 15 zu wenig (Anm. Zwischen bestehen und Maximalpunktzahl liegen 14Punkte)

Es macht auch jetzt kein Sinn hier ewig drauf rumzureiten. Ich hab beim Kreuzen Aufgaben gesehen, wo ich mir denken muss, warum wird vom IMPP so bld gerundet. Entweder ich berlege mir Zahlwerte mit denen man rechnen kann, oder ich lass es bleiben. Aber ich geh doch nicht her, und bastel Aufgaben mit Zahlen, die man erst mal runden muss um auf die vom IMPP gewnschte Lsung zu kommen. Und dabei ist noch nichtmal gesagt, dass das IMPP RICHTIG oder SINNVOLL rundet...

@Ziska, geh doch mal her, und achte beim kreuzen auch mal darauf was du kreuzt und berleg dir, ob das Sinn macht. Vielleicht fllt dir dann auch das ein oder andere unschlssige Etwas auf

----------


## Steinschlag

> Aber um deshalb gleich vor die Klagebank zu treten, ich wei nicht...
> Zitat vom werten Prof Duszenko zu denjenigen die wg einem Punkt durchgefallen sind: Sie haben nicht einen Punkt zu wenig, Sie haben 15 zu wenig (Anm. Zwischen bestehen und Maximalpunktzahl liegen 14Punkte)


  :Grinnnss!:  Stimmt, am besten wre es wenn man die Bestehensgrenze auf 100% setzt, dann gibt es auch nicht mehr soviele Beschwerden.

----------


## Flauscheding

> So schlau ist das IMPP nun auch wieder nicht, und es kommt oft genug vor, dass Fragen aus der Wertung genommen wurden, weil sich das IMPP selber ein Bock geschossen hat. Wenn bei einer Aufgabe ein Wert zwischen 3min und >3min rauskommt, abhngig davon, ob du den exakten Wert nimmst, oder nicht, und diese beiden Zahlenwerte als Lsungsmglichkeiten vorgeschlagen werden, ist das fr meine Begriffe in einer undurchsichtigen Grauzone.
> Der Einfachheit halber sollte man natrlich mit dem gerundeten Wert rechnen, weil man den exakten im Kopf auch nicht rausbekommt (dann kommt man schon auch auf das Ergebnis vom IMPP) aber so einwandfrei finde ich das nicht.
> 
> Aber um deshalb gleich vor die Klagebank zu treten, ich wei nicht...
> Zitat vom werten Prof Duszenko zu denjenigen die wg einem Punkt durchgefallen sind: Sie haben nicht einen Punkt zu wenig, Sie haben 15 zu wenig (Anm. Zwischen bestehen und Maximalpunktzahl liegen 14Punkte)
> 
> Es macht auch jetzt kein Sinn hier ewig drauf rumzureiten. Ich hab beim Kreuzen Aufgaben gesehen, wo ich mir denken muss, warum wird vom IMPP so bld gerundet. Entweder ich berlege mir Zahlwerte mit denen man rechnen kann, oder ich lass es bleiben. Aber ich geh doch nicht her, und bastel Aufgaben mit Zahlen, die man erst mal runden muss um auf die vom IMPP gewnschte Lsung zu kommen. Und dabei ist noch nichtmal gesagt, dass das IMPP RICHTIG oder SINNVOLL rundet...
> 
> @Ziska, geh doch mal her, und achte beim kreuzen auch mal darauf was du kreuzt und berleg dir, ob das Sinn macht. Vielleicht fllt dir dann auch das ein oder andere unschlssige Etwas auf



... vielleicht ist es ja auch dein Fehler und nicht der des IMPP ?!
Mir ist bisher nichts dergleichen untergekommen, der einzige ungerundete Wert war 19980 und das ist nunmal fast 20000...

----------


## Fresh Prince

> ... vielleicht ist es ja auch dein Fehler und nicht der des IMPP ?!
> Mir ist bisher nichts dergleichen untergekommen, der einzige ungerundete Wert war 19980 und das ist nunmal fast 20000...



omg...
Ich werds posten, wenn ich die Frage wieder finde. Hab nur im Moment zu wenig Zeit um eigentlich sinnlos nach Fragen zu wlzen. 
Aber lassen wir das. Mir ist das nunmal ab und zu aufgefallen, dass was nicht ganz so eindeutig war, wie es vielleicht sein sollte.
Man msste also vielleicht beim rechnen ein zweites mal draufschauen oder zur Sicherheit nochmal nachrechnen...

----------


## LexA

so heute ist alles verdammt nochmal egal, heute wird gesoffen...  :Party:  
den erfolg beim kreuzen feiern, is doch logisch...

----------


## LillithSophie

hey,
mal ne frage:alle sagen doch,dass sie hnlich ihren cd-ergebnissen im physikum gekreuzt haben.ich hab aber so ziemlich alle themen auf der cd schon mal themenweise gekreuzt-ist das ergebnis dann total verflscht?oder wiederholen sich die fragen so stark?ich schtze mal,dass ihr doch auch vorher die fragen themenweise gekreuzt habt...
lieben gru

----------


## test

> hey,
> mal ne frage:alle sagen doch,dass sie hnlich ihren cd-ergebnissen im physikum gekreuzt haben.ich hab aber so ziemlich alle themen auf der cd schon mal themenweise gekreuzt-ist das ergebnis dann total verflscht?oder wiederholen sich die fragen so stark?ich schtze mal,dass ihr doch auch vorher die fragen themenweise gekreuzt habt...
> lieben gru


wenn du schon alles gekreuzt hast und jetzt nochmal examen gekreuzt wird das ergebnis kaum reprsentativ sein. So viel wiederholt sich nicht, die Themen schon, die Fragen nein.

----------


## gjmgdk

ist besser, wenn man sich die letzten paar physika fr den schlu aufspart, dann wei man, wo man steht.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## SynC

Diesbezglich htte ich mal eine Frage. Was meint ihr mit "bis zum Schluss aufheben"? Drei Tage vor dem Physikum wre ja ein bisschen zu spt...dann knnte man kaum noch auf die eventuell auftretenden Lcken reagieren.
Was wrdet ihr da empfehlen? So ca. 1 Woche vorher? 
Hier gibts Leute die kreuzen jetzt nur noch fr die nchsten 2 Wochen bis zum Physikum, d.h. 1Physikum pro Tag, dann die falschen Fragen nochmal anschauen mit Nachlesen wenn was vergessen wurde usw....
Ich habe das Gefhl, dass ich mir dann nur passives Wissen ber Alt-!Fragen aneigne, wenn ich jetzt nur noch kreuze..Wie macht ihr es?
Grle

----------


## LillithSophie

habt ihr denn vorher nicht nach themen gekreuzt?

----------


## test

> habt ihr denn vorher nicht nach themen gekreuzt?


Ich damals nur mit schwarzer Reihe, is aber lange her   :Grinnnss!:  Und nach Themen kann man ja auch nur die lteren Jahrgnge kreuzen auf CD. Mache ich zumindest frs. 2.Stex so.

----------


## flavour

IMPP rundet brigens manchmal echt.. grozgig. Bei einer Aufgabe runden sie auch, obwohl ihr Rechenweg falsch ist. (Kann gerne jeder nachprfen: Biologie Frage 172 (Physikum 08/2006))

Vorhin wieder so eine Aufgabe.. wofr entscheidet man sich, 32,5% zu runden, wenn man 30% und 35%  zur Auswahl hat?   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mezzomixi

Ist doch klar: 32,5 ist 33 ist 35  :Grinnnss!:   :hmmm...:

----------


## med-marburg

hallo ihr lieben,

mchte mal fragen, wer Dr.Thomas Schler (Physiologie) kennt? er ist mein Prfer fr Physiologie,,, ich kenne ihn nicht und habe weder sein Name noch irgendetwas von ihm auf der Uni-seite gefunden. auch nicht bei Google!!

2. frage: hab gehrt, das es hier auf der medi-learn seite Protokolle fr mndliche Prfungen gibts... wo stehen die? wre echt nett von euch, wenn ihr mir sagt wie ich daran kommen kann   :Top:  

schnen tag noch wnsche ich euch allen

----------


## mezzomixi

Protokolle: Links in der Menleiste gibt's den "A-Z Index". Da einfach bis "Protokolle" scrollen und dann findest Du sie.
Von einem Dr. Schueler gibt es aber keine Protokolle

----------


## med-marburg

@ Ziska,
danke sehr fr die Antwort, du bist echt aktiv hier   :Woow:  

ich wei das es keine Protokolle von Dr. Schueler geben kann, weil er anscheinend neu ist... aber ich wollte wissen ob er vielleicht woanders als Physio-Dotzen gearbeitet hat bevor hier in Marburg.
wenn du es fr mich rausfindest,,, ist supper... wenn nicht, dann ist auch ok,,, wir sind dann dieses jahr bestimmt seine ersten opfer  :Frown: (

----------


## mezzomixi

Musst Du halt mal Google bemhen. So auf die Schnelle hab ich da auch nichts wirklich sinnvolles bei gefunden. Frag ihn doch einfach  :hmmm...:

----------


## Fresh Prince

> IMPP rundet brigens manchmal echt.. grozgig. Bei einer Aufgabe runden sie auch, obwohl ihr Rechenweg falsch ist. (Kann gerne jeder nachprfen: Biologie Frage 172 (Physikum 08/2006))
> 
> Vorhin wieder so eine Aufgabe.. wofr entscheidet man sich, 32,5% zu runden, wenn man 30% und 35%  zur Auswahl hat?


Danke, dass einer an mich geglaubt hat 
 :Top:  

Nur ist Bio schon eine Weile her bei mir, daher wusste ich es nicht mehr. Aber in Physio ist es hnlich...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Sagt mal, habt ihr auch so langsam Brechreiz?

 :kotzen:

----------


## mezzomixi

Jawohl.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich vernachlssige auch langsam das Nachlesen der Kommentare, weil es mich nur noch ankotzt. Hoffentlich geht das auch wieder vorbei. Und dann is auch noch grad so schnes Wetter. Komme mir vor wie ein Stiefkind  :grrrr....:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> Ich vernachlssige auch langsam das Nachlesen der Kommentare, weil es mich nur noch ankotzt. Hoffentlich geht das auch wieder vorbei. Und dann is auch noch grad so schnes Wetter. Komme mir vor wie ein Stiefkind



Vor allem wenn der Kommentar lnger als 3 Zeilen ist, dreh ich schon entnervt die Augen..
Ich kann auch diese roten Kreuze net mehr sehen......   ::-oopss:

----------


## Dr. House

> Ich vernachlssige auch langsam das Nachlesen der Kommentare, weil es mich nur noch ankotzt. Hoffentlich geht das auch wieder vorbei. Und dann is auch noch grad so schnes Wetter. Komme mir vor wie ein Stiefkind


Das ist hier Knast  :kotzen:  .

Ich hab soviel zu tun und irgendwie langweile ich mich trotzdem. Kann nicht raus, lerne, die Wnde kommen auf mich zu.

Ich lese die Kommentare auch immer seltener. Kann sie nimmer sehen und schon gar nicht mir merken. Wenn das so weiter geht, seh ich schwarz.

----------


## mezzomixi

Dr House wen hast Du denn nun mndl?

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Aber eins sag ich euch....
Ich bin SOOOOOOOO froh, das wir so einen beschissenen Sommer hatten!!!!!
 :Meine Meinung:  
Nicht auszudenken, wenn es dauerhaft sonnig gewesen wre und HOFFENTLICH wirds dann im September nochmal richtig schn..

Wrd das nicht die Strapazen entschdigen???

----------


## Maja85

Ich schalt mich auch mal hier ein....

Der September wird schn! Vor allen Dingen Ende September, 30 und schnster Sonnenschein! Wir mssen nur feste genug dran glauben  :hmmm...: 

brigens hasse ich Pscych/Soz   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:  

Noch 15 Tage!!!

----------


## Dr. House

> Dr House wen hast Du denn nun mndl?


Korf, Kohlstedt und Kerscher. Das ist, wie ich finde, ganz angenehm. Korf mag ich sehr gerne, Kerscher und Kohlstedt kenn ich nicht. Sollen aber nett sein.

War ganz erstaunt. Normalerweise gilt fr mich Murphys Gesetz: Alles was schiefgehen kann, geht schief  :Grinnnss!: 





> Ich schalt mich auch mal hier ein....
> 
> Der September wird schn! Vor allen Dingen Ende September, 30 und schnster Sonnenschein! Wir mssen nur feste genug dran glauben



Wenn's geht, ein bichen Feuchtigkeit dazu.... dann geh ich stundenlang in den Wald: Pilzesammeln

----------


## Meuli

Heute wird ein super guter Tag  :Grinnnss!:  Fr euch gaaaaanz viel Lernmotivation und Durchhaltevermgen, fr mich schnes Wetter  ::-bee:

----------


## Grbler

Schnes Wetter ist hier ja schon mal ;) Schaun mer mal, wie produktiv es heute fr mich wird...

Hab heute vor, Physio zu Ende zu kreuzen und danach noch BC-Strukturformeln, und Diagramme sowie Formeln auswendig zu lernen. Ob das klappt...?

----------


## Flauscheding

... ich wiederhole mich nur ungern, aber:
_Fnnnn_  
 :kotzen:  

Ich kann gar nicht so viel essen wie ich ... ihr wit schon *hmpf*

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Dachgeschoss.. Nachtdienst... 30 Grad.. PC statt Laptop......
Und nicht mal Zeit zu heulen.. 
Und in 2 Wochen..... ach herrje.. dann ist es fast vorbei   :Woow:

----------


## LillithSophie

genialer kommentar von nem nicht-mediziner:sag mal du lernst ja seit total vielen wochen fr diese komische klausur.das ist doch nicht normal.willst du da unbedingt ne 1 oder wie?ich:nee,ich hoffe irgendwie zu bestehen.
sein blick danach...nun ja...ich glaube beschrnkt ist wohl kein ausdruck fr das wofr er mich hielt...

----------


## SynC

> genialer kommentar von nem nicht-mediziner:sag mal du lernst ja seit total vielen wochen fr diese komische klausur.das ist doch nicht normal.willst du da unbedingt ne 1 oder wie?ich:nee,ich hoffe irgendwie zu bestehen.
> sein blick danach...nun ja...ich glaube beschrnkt ist wohl kein ausdruck fr das wofr er mich hielt...



 :Grinnnss!:  Woher kenne ich das nur? Tja, Physikum ist eben ein anderer Mastab als viele andere Prfungen. Und im klinischen Abschnitt kannst du dann eventuell ja mal den Spie umdrehen!

----------


## Ulle

Macht Euch nicht verrckt wegen des Physikums.

Ich fand naturwissenschaftliche Prfungen bisher wesentlich fordernder, da muss man in Echtzeit noch das Wissen anwenden. Dafr nervt Medizin mit diesem bekloppten Faktenwissen, das aber auch alles.

Am wichtigsten ist, keine Panik zu entwickeln. Wir werden alle bestehen. Und morgen fang ich an zu kreuzen - falls die Sonne nicht scheint.  ::-bee:  

[mchtig weit aus dem Fenster lehn - aber ich will ja nur eine Vier]

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

@ ulle: hast du denn schon gekreuzt? sonst sind 14 tage verdammt knapp. 

es gibt doch die studivz-gruppe: "meine prfungen sind hrter als dein studium"   :Grinnnss!: 

den unglubigen, die mich vom lernen abhalten wollten, habe ich einfach aufgaben vom physikum vorgelesen und dann gesagt: von dem kaliber 320 stck; 8 stunden lang. dann war immer ganz schnell ruhe. jaja, lehramt...

----------


## Psyche99

Ich kann keine Entscheidung mehr treffen !!!
Ich dachte ich gehe heute mal nett essen und zwar richtiges Essen nicht nur Kaffee oder Pizza oder so. 
Und dann sah ich die ganzen Kombi-Mens mit so BLABLALBA Men Vorspeise a,b,c,d und Hauptgang a,b *und so weiter* Da hatte ich nur noch so *klick* gehrt und ich glaubt, mein Gehirn  hat sich von selbst verabschiedet. *der kellner hat dann fr mich entschieden*

----------


## Ulle

> den unglubigen, die mich vom lernen abhalten wollten, habe ich einfach aufgaben vom physikum vorgelesen und dann gesagt: von dem kaliber 320 stck; 8 stunden lang. dann war immer ganz schnell ruhe. jaja, lehramt...


Auch kein Wunder, immerhin ist die Medizin ja auch recht kryptisch, da werden auch einfache Sachverhalte schn kompliziert ausgedruckt. Medizin ist auf jeden Fall ein nerviges Studium, aber schwer ist was anderes.

Hab mal testweise gekreuzt, war im sicheren 3er Bereich, ab Dienstag (morgen ist mir was dazwischen gekommen *hust*), wird nochmal tglich eine Runde gekreuzt. Das ist auch fr mich keine optimale Vorbereitung, sollte aber reichen. Und da ist der Sommer mir dann doch mehr wert. =)

Ich will ja auch nur sagen, dass man Panik weitesgehend meiden sollte. _Keep cool!_ halt.

P.S.: Ich bin zwar nicht bei StudiVZ, aber eine Gruppe, die ich Klasse find:
*Lernen ist Wettbewerbsverzerrung*.

----------


## LillithSophie

wiieee jetzt?
keine hysterie-panikanflle?kein rumheulen und *ich-bin-so-doof-und-hasse-mich-und-mein-leben*,weil man einmal keine 60% hat und deswegen sowieso niemals das physikum schafft,auch nicht im mrz oder nchstes jahr und man dann auch niemals ein anderes studium schaffen wird und auch keine ausbildung und man dann hartz 4 kriegen wird,was dann aber auch gerade abgeschafft wird und man an ner autobahnraststtte klos putzen muss?und aus frust dann soviel essen wird,dass man adips wird,nicht mehr aus dem haus gehen kann und deswegen dann auch seine beziehung und smtliche freunde verlieren wird und dann ganz allein dasteht????
die gedankengnge hast du nicht und willst trotzdem physikum machen???wie soll das denn gehen?  ::-winky:   ::-winky:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Ich kann keine Entscheidung mehr treffen !!!
> Ich dachte ich gehe heute mal nett essen und zwar richtiges Essen nicht nur Kaffee oder Pizza oder so. 
> Und dann sah ich die ganzen Kombi-Mens mit so BLABLALBA Men Vorspeise a,b,c,d und Hauptgang a,b *und so weiter* Da hatte ich nur noch so *klick* gehrt und ich glaubt, mein Gehirn  hat sich von selbst verabschiedet. *der kellner hat dann fr mich entschieden*


deine entscheidungsfindung musst du aber noch massiv verbessern   :Grinnnss!:  
wenn es schon am mittagessen scheitert. du musst die schlsselworte lesen, fleisch ja/nein, soe etc.   :Grinnnss!:    aber kurz vorm physikum ist dir das verziehen.

----------


## Grbler

Wuargh, die Ticker in den Sigs machen mich ganz krank (...blo nicht auf meine eigene Sig starren... Mist  :bhh:  !)

"War schn bis hierhin gekommen zu sein, und danke fr den Fisch  :hmmm...: "

Wir packen das schon alle. Werd mich morgen noch mal fr zwei Tage oder so in die Tiefen der Chemie und Physik begeben und frchte, dass ich da ziemlich kaputt gemacht werde, aber da mssen wir halt durch. Der Sommer kann nur besser werden  :hmmm...:

----------


## Fresh Prince

> wenn es schon am mittagessen scheitert. du musst die schlsselworte lesen, fleisch ja/nein, soe etc.     aber kurz vorm physikum ist dir das verziehen.


Imbiss-deutsch fr Anfnger... aus dem Assi-jargon

einmal Pommes-schranke

vielleicht kannst das ja mal dem Herrn Abdul Abdelassis Anahouf-was-wei-ich-wieviel-Namen-die-Jungs-haben an der Kasse beim Mcci sagen, und hoffen dass du das Richtige bekommst

 :Top:  

Wenden wir uns dochmal wieder den wichtigen Dingen zu. Kann mir mal einer grob sagen, wie die Biochemiefragen sind. Ich bin grad dabei, das Kurzlehrbuch von Thieme durchzuackern. Weil die Themen auf der CD aber so durchgemischt sind, hab ich noch keine Frage gekreuzt. Um mal einen Eindruck zu bekommen, was fr Fragen mich so erwarten, richte ich mich mit der Frage mal an euch. Sind die machbar, oder krass abgehoben, wiederholen die sich, werden die immer schwerer... 
knnt ihr mir helfen??
Vielen Dank

----------


## ChrischanD

Ja wre cool wenn ihr ma sagen knntet ob die 7 Tage die ich veranschlagt habe (bei einigermaen gutem vorwissen) ausreichen KNNTEN.

mfg

----------


## Grbler

Reichen vollkommen fr eine Quote von 70-80%! Hab mal locker den Horn durchgeblttert innerhalb von 2 Tagen und das funktioniert echt gut  :Top:

----------


## boomcl

die fragen ind wesentlich humaner als die physiofragen!!!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Grbler

/signed !

----------


## lala07

find ich irgendwie gar nicht...und ich war nichtmal schlecht bisher in biochemie...aber physio fllt mir einfach wesentlich leichter...

----------


## Duncan84

> Ja wre cool wenn ihr ma sagen knntet ob die 7 Tage die ich veranschlagt habe (bei einigermaen gutem vorwissen) ausreichen KNNTEN.
> 
> mfg


Ist das dein Ernst? Du willst nur 7 Tage frs Physikum lernen? Wie willst du das anstellen? Ich wsste nichtmal annhernd, wie man auch nur ein Teil des Stoffes in 7 Tage quetschen knnte. Ich versuch dennoch mal ernsthaft Tipps zu geben. Wenn du wirklich nur 7 Tage hast, hoffe ich mal, dass du super Vorkenntnisse hast und dann wrde ich folgendes tun:
Die kleinen Fcher natrlich weglassen. Von den groen zwei Tage Psycho kreuzen, die neusten Sachen, dann je zwei Tage die zwei groen Fcher kreuzen, die dir am meisten liegen. Und am letzten Tag beten :b
Wenn du annhernd ne Chance haben willst, musst du sehr schnell rausfiltern knnen, welche Fragen Basicwissen abfragen, das oft drankommt und die Fragen, die Specials abfragen, die nur jedes x. Physikum drankommen einfach berspringen.
Ich geh aber mal davon aus, dass ich dich falsch verstanden habe. Wenn nicht, erhoff dir nicht zuviel.

----------


## lala07

ich glaube, er meinte 7 tage fr biochemie...

----------


## Duncan84

Ok, sorry :b fr logische Verknpfungen und genaues lesen der Beitrge reichts bei mir nicht mehr ;)

----------


## lala07

war aber lustig mit anzusehen, wie du dich vllig in rage geredet hast...

----------


## Dr. House

> vielleicht kannst das ja mal dem Herrn Abdul Abdelassis Anahouf-was-wei-ich-wieviel-Namen-die-Jungs-haben an der Kasse beim Mcci sagen, und hoffen dass du das Richtige bekommst



Ich hab nen Dnerstand, der mich coached und alle Fladen drckt.

Achtung Werbeeinblendung: Urfa Dner - FFM Hchst rulez!

Ohne die wr ich schon lngst verhungert  :bhh:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

lest mal nicht so viele bcher in biochemie. die fragen schon seit jahren immer dasselbe. wenn ihr bis zur mndlichen noch zeit habt, dann lernt mal lieber nicht "nach dem groen berblick" sonst kreuzt lieber zackig durch und lest nebenbei sachen im horn nach. reicht vollkommen, die sachen wiederholen sich zwar, sind aber auch ganz schn spitzfindig in biochemie. also lieber kreuzen. ich erinnere nur an den klassiker: Das molybdn-ion.   :kotzen:  

einzige was man im horn noch mal zu beginn lesen kann, sind die grundlagen zu KH, proteine, fette, dann fllt den einstieg leichter. in physio gehts ums kapieren, in biochemie ums auswendig lernen. 


ich hab meinem dnermann damals das college fr seine drei kinder finanziert   :Grinnnss!:  seit dem kann er meinen vornamen.

*positivesenergienanalleschickzwecksallgemeinenkar  maverbesserung* wusa wusa wusa  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Hach Dr.Jekyll....
Ich hoffe, dass ich in 1 Monat etwa genauso darber denken kann..
 :Keks:

----------


## LillithSophie

kreuzt ihr eigentlich auch die uraltsachen?also 97 oder sowas?

----------


## Frantic

Ich habs damals gemacht, war aber auch noch genug Zeit. Wrde ichs nochmal machen mssen, dann wrde ich auch nur ab 2000 kreuzen.

----------


## gjmgdk

wie lange dauerts eigentlich, bis man die ergebnisse oder zeugnisse bekommt (in der hand hlt)?

----------


## LillithSophie

ich glaub so 4-6 wochen,bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher
aber die lsungen sind doch schon am gleichen tag im netz,oder?
glg

----------


## Meuli

Nicht die offiziellen vom IMPP, nur die vom Medi-learn-Team erarbeiteten so nach und nach (danke nochmal *knutsch*).

----------


## flavour

> Ist doch klar: 32,5 ist 33 ist 35


Jo, ist nur leider falsch anscheinend, ich glaub da kommt 30% raus. Habe die Frage aber nicht griffbereit.

Mediscript hat brigens die eine Frage, die ich bemngelt habe, korrigiert. I OWN U!  :Grinnnss!:  

Ansonsten.. Psych. Soz nervt extrem.

----------


## ChrischanD

Danke an duncan84 fr die aufmunternde Nachricht "7 Tage frs Physikum!?!?! - NEVER!!!"

Aber wie (s.o.) ich meinte Biochemie.


hat jemand bei euch sich eigentlich die Physikumsaufgaben aus dem Examen zuvor aufgehoben und kreuzte sie dann in einer Art "Generalprobe"? Ich werd das wohl machen aber ich wollt auch mal hrn wie "valide" ^^ das bei euch war, insofern ihr das gemacht habt.


PS: Wer Sozio hasst, hat den Rest noch nicht gelernt... - zumindest Suckt Physik und Co vieeel mehr   :kotzen:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hab mir sogar 2 aufgehoben! Unter anderem auch das letzte, welches ich ja im Mrz versemmelt hatte. Das hab ich mir seitdem NIE wieder angeschaut (inkl. der Lsungen). Von daher wird es ein absolut neues fr mich sein.

----------


## mezzomixi

ich hab mir auch 2 aufgehoben. traum mich kaum sie demnchst zu kreuzen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Naja, ich hab mir keine aufgehoben.. 
Das hat mir in den ganzen 4 Semestern bei Altklausuren auch schon immer nur Sorgen bereitet, weil dann die Klausur eh immer genau anders lief.   :Hh?:  
Ich finds wichtig ruhig in eine Prfung zu gehen, ohne eine "Generalproben-Aussage" im Hinterkopf..

----------


## LillithSophie

find ich auch

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Dann frag ich mich allerdings, wieso gerade Expterten in Sachen Repetitorien - wie ja auch ML einer ist - genau dieses empfehlen. Und zwar dann, wenn man sich intensiv vorbereitet hat. Es ntzt nichts, wenn man nach unzureichender Vorbereitung auf das Wunder einer Generalprobe hofft. Die geht hchstwahrscheinlich dann daneben.

Wenn ich aber eine lange und eingehende Vorbereitung hinter mir habe, wird mir eine gelungende Generalprobe - die ja auch dann im brigen zu erwarten sein drfte - ein gutes Gefhl und mehr Ruhe fr die Prfung geben.

 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Duncan84

Und was macht man, wenn die Generalprobe zwei Tage vorm Physikum total in die Hose geht? Sich abmelden? Ernstgemeinte Frage.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

ich kann mich nur wiederholen, hebt, die physika NICHT auf.

es ist zwar supi-dupi wenn man die generalprobe F07 besteht, aber wichtig ist auf dem platz, nmlich H07 und nichts anderes. 

wenn man in der generalprobe drei tage vor dem eigenen physikum nicht besteht, dann ist sowieso polen offen und man dreht am rad. 

z.B. in H06 kam ne physikfrage mit dem leitwert dran, eine hnliche kam im F07 dran. man sollte die letzten beiden ex eff eff, in- und auswendig knnen, da kann man viele punkte holen. weil die fargen sind zwar nicht 100% gleich, aber es werden sachverhalte "um die altefrage herum gestellt". gerade  gute, neuausgedachte impp-fragen werden gerne neu recycelt. also jeden sachverhalt lernen und "warum treffen die falschantworten nicht zu?"

wenn du viel zeit hast ab 2000 kreuzen, aber ab 2002 reicht auch locker, manche haben noch spter gekreuzt, hat auch hingehauen.

@ duncan: am ersten tag hingehen und wenn der nich luft, dann krankmelden. 3 tage vorm physikum kann man sich nur krankmelden, alternativen gibt es nicht

----------


## Psyche99

:Aufgepasst!:  
Oh, no! Ich merke grade die Ratiopharm CD hat keine Kommentare !!

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> Dann frag ich mich allerdings, wieso gerade Expterten in Sachen Repetitorien - wie ja auch ML einer ist - genau dieses empfehlen. Und zwar dann, wenn man sich intensiv vorbereitet hat. Es ntzt nichts, wenn man nach unzureichender Vorbereitung auf das Wunder einer Generalprobe hofft. Die geht hchstwahrscheinlich dann daneben.
> 
> Wenn ich aber eine lange und eingehende Vorbereitung hinter mir habe, wird mir eine gelungende Generalprobe - die ja auch dann im brigen zu erwarten sein drfte - ein gutes Gefhl und mehr Ruhe fr die Prfung geben.


Mit Sicherheit werden Experten genauso ihre Stichproben gehabt haben, wie wir es ja brav in Psycho lernen..   :hmmm...:  
Aber vor allem sollte doch auch jeder in den 4 Semestern SEINEN Lerntyp entdeckt haben, seine Schwchen und Nervenstrken.
Ich habe ja auch nicht behauptet, dass meine Idee die ultimative fr alle ist.. Sie ist es aber halt fr mich..
Ich mu vor allem ruhig sein, mich auf meine Fertigkeiten an dem Tag H07 verlassen knnen und nicht an ihnen zweifeln..

Bei einem Wettkampf schwimm ich ja beim Aufwrmen vorher auch nicht alle meine Strecken ab, um zu gucken, was dann rauskommen knnte.  :Nixweiss:  
Was man bis dahin geackert hat, wird bei mentaler Fitness auch als adquates Ergebnis rauskommen.

Das ist zu mindest der einzige Motivationsglaube, der mir den Energiestecker im Popo lt   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> Und was macht man, wenn die Generalprobe zwei Tage vorm Physikum total in die Hose geht? Sich abmelden? Ernstgemeinte Frage.


Naja wenn schon, wrd ich sie nicht so knapp vorher machen!!!!
Ich hab vor 2 Wochen mal so ein Physikum geprobt, aber in einem "Schnelldurchlauf".. ohne vorher Physika aufgehoben zu haben und dann ganz durcheinander die Themen.
Das hat mir zumindest meine Schwachpunkte aufgezeigt, die noch zu bearbeiten waren...

----------


## flavour

Klarer Fall von.. 

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## alive

> Klarer Fall von..


Wie geil is das denn!!! 
 :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. House

> Klarer Fall von..


*GACKER*  :Woow:  

Der Tag ist gerettet!

----------


## gjmgdk

ich hab mir drei aufgehoben. soviel ist das auch wieder nicht, halt drei, vielleicht auch nur 2 tage am schlu. ansonsten hab ich ab 2000 die fcher gekreuzt.
wie siehts bei euch so aus? wird langsam eng bei mir mit anatomie. brauch noch 2 tage fr kopf/hals, dann fehlt mir noch Thorax- und Bauchsitus plus neuro, was ich aber erst im dritten semester gemacht habe. hoffe mal, dass ich das in max einer woche gut schaffe.den rest hab ich und kreuze je nach fach 60 bis 85% in den groen fchern. wenigstens fast nie unter 60.
angepeilt ist schriftlich ne drei, 2 wre der hammer.

----------


## Fresh Prince

> ich kann mich nur wiederholen, hebt, die physika NICHT auf.


Ich hab mir gedacht, ich kreuz am So vor der Prfung das 07er Physikum um zu schauen wo ich stehe. Gezielt verbessern auf mgliche Schwchen, die einem das Ergebnis beschert, kann man nicht!!! Es bringt nix, wenn ich bei einem Probephysikum 65% schaffe, weil ich die Kohlenhydratgeschichte nicht kann, um dann zu erwarten, durch das lernen der KH's beim nchsten Physikum deutlich besser zu sein. Da werden jedesmal andere Sachen gefragt, also bringts nix sich gezielt zu verbessern. Wenn dann msste man in allen Fchern noch eine Schippe draufpacken, aber dafr reicht die Zeit wohl nicht.

Haltet ihr das fr sinnvoll, das letzte Physikum als Ultimatum zu kreuzen, nachdem ich davor alles doppelt und dreifach wiederholt habe und mich damit auf dem Wissensstand bewege, den ich auch am Mo. 20. um 9Uhr habe?
Selbst wenn das Ergebnis grad so an der Bestehensgrenze entlangschabt, ndern kann ich es ja doch nicht, aber zumindest wei ich, wo ich stehe...
Findet ihr das schlecht, sollte man das besser vorher kreuzen? Aber ich hab die Zeit nicht, weil ich erst noch wiederholen muss. Und dadurch wrde ich mein Ergebnis unntigerweise nach unten verschieben, wenn ich ohne zu wiederholen das 07er mache.

Btw, reichen 2 Tage um Biochemie komplett 2x durchzukreuzen? Nachdem ich davor natrlich schon 12 tage das Kurzlehrbuch intensiv durchgearbeitet hab?
Oder ist das zu viel aufgetragen, ber 1000 Fragen an einem Tag?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

ber 1000 Fragen an einem Tag ---> Overkill  :Meine Meinung: 

hchstens 300 Fragen ----> Kopf fr's erste gesttigt

----------


## goeme

und selbst 300 fragen am tag behaupte ich mal sind schon fast overkill!

bei mir warens max 160 + scannen und damit ist man schon mehr als genug beschftigt.

warum sollte man sich eine generalprobe aufheben auch wenn man meint es beruhigt schon alles gekreuzt zu haben?
es ist wirklich die berprfung von dem was man im physikum erwarten wird!
wir klammern hier extremste prfungsngste in der prfung mal aus.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hast Recht, ich kreuze 300 auch nur, wenn ich am Vortag geschludert habe  :hmmm...: 

Ach ja, wem der Begriff Scannen nichts sagt: Einfach auf der CD die Sofort-Lsung whlen und durchklicken. So prgt man sich die richtigen Fakten ein (falsche Aussagen gar nicht erst wahrnehmen!!!). Bei einer "nicht zutreffend"-Frage natrlich dann nur die richtigen Aussagen lesen.

----------


## SynC

Hum, najo ich habe mir bisher 08/06 und 03/07 aufgespart. Denke die werde ich dann in der kommenden Woche kreuzen. Ich erwarte mir davon jetzt auch keine Quantensprnge in punkto Lerneffekt. Aber ich denke es ist ganz gut, wenn vorher so eine ungefhre Einschtzung bekommt, wo man ungefhr steht. 
Wie Prince schon sagt ist es natrlich kaum mglich dann noch richtig groe Themen auszubgeln. Aber man kann sich eben die spezifischen Fakten nochmal gut reinziehen. Wurde ja auch schon erwhnt und ist mir mehrmals aufgefallen: bei direkt hintereinander liegenden Physika werden oft bestimmte Themen wiederholt abgefragt.
Das einzige was mir echt zu schaffen macht ist Physik. Ohne dieses dmliche Fach htte ich pro Physikum 20 Punkte mehr   :Nixweiss:

----------


## goeme

es sind nur noch 15 fragen in physik und allein mit c macht man schon ca. 30%

----------


## Flauscheding

Physik find ich nicht so schlmm, viel schlimmer ist fr mich die Chemie   :kotzen:

----------


## LillithSophie

nichts ist so gemein und unberechenbar wie anatomie..

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Einigen wir uns doch darauf, dass alles irgendwie gequirlte ******* ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mezzomixi

Also ich kreuze locker mehr als 300 Fragen am Tag. Es sei denn, ich habe vorher schon den ganzen Tag gelernt, dann natrlich nicht - da geht dann nix mehr rein. Bio z.B. kreuze ich nur, das werde ich auch heute fertig machen. Mit Physik werde ich es genau so handhaben und danach wird nochmal alles durchgekreuzt. Damit ich mit der Zeit hinkomme, werde ich auf jeden Fall einiges mehr als 300/Tag kreuzen mssen

----------


## Flauscheding

> Einigen wir uns doch darauf, dass alles irgendwie gequirlte ******* ist


Ganz mein Reden, aber mir will ja nie einer glauben   ::-winky:  
Boah, ich knnt nur noch   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:

----------


## Fresh Prince

Wenn ich pro Tag nicht mehr als 300 Fragen kreuzen sollte, htte ich schon letztes Jahr anfangen mssen  :Smilie: ... 
Ich hab ja dann bereits schon intensivst das Kurzlehrbuch durchgearbeitet (nicht nur 1x) und besttige durchs kreuzen mein Wissen und versuche, dieses durch die Wiederholung der falschbeantworteten Fragen noch zu erweitern. Um das gehts doch im Wesentlichen, oder nicht?

Ich hoffe mal, dass die BC-Fragen nicht so sein werden, wie Psycho oder Physio wo man erstmal ewig viel Text lesen muss um zu wissen, was verlangt ist....

Ich denke mir, wenn ich das 07er zum Abschluss kreuze bekomme ich einen ungefhren Anhaltspunkt wo ich stehe. Man wei ja ungefhr, wie gut oder schlecht man ist. Wenn ich beim themen-kreuzen der einzelnen fcher nie ber 70% komme, brauche ich nicht zu erwarten, in einem unbekannten Testphysikum mehr als 70% zu kreuzen, das wre utopisch. 
Das einzige Problem knnte sein, sich durch ein doch etwas unglckliches Ergebnis beim Abschlusskreuzen verrckt machen zu lassen. 
Aber da muss ich mir mal noch Gedanken machen, wie ich das abstellen knnte... Bin da nmlich etwas labil

----------


## Meuli

> Boah, ich knnt nur noch


*eine Runde Nierenschalen in den Thread stell*  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> *eine Runde Nierenschalen in den Thread stell*


Dankend annehm und wieder zurckreich..   :Grinnnss!:  

Leute, in 14 Tagen ist Schlu mit
A
B
C
D
E
 ::-oopss:   :Top:

----------


## LillithSophie

hey,
kann mir mal irgendwer sagen wie ich mich noch motivieren soll?ich hab sowas von keine lust mehr...ist mir schon alles total egal  :Frown:  (naja,okay stimmt nicht).ich will nur noch dass es vorbei ist.alle machen irgendwas cooles und genieen ihre semesterferien und ich lern seit monaten und fall dann wahrscheinlich noch durch!!echt toll.und 2 wochen sind auch noch total lange hin. :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> hey,
> kann mir mal irgendwer sagen wie ich mich noch motivieren soll?ich hab sowas von keine lust mehr...ist mir schon alles total egal


*Motivationsfahne-schwing*   :peng:  

Halte DURCH .. So kurz vorm Ziel wird nicht schlapp gemacht!!! 

Naja, im Ernst, mich motiviert grad sehr das schlechte Wetter.. Die Leute die frei haben, langweilen sich zu Tode, weils drauen so schmuddelig ist...   :bhh:

----------


## Ulle

Also ich sitz bei zumindest gefhlten 25C in der knallen Sonne - vielleicht schaff ich es heute abend ja noch, mit dem Kreuzen anzufangen, sonst halt morgen - wenn das Wetter denn hoffentlich endlich schlechter wird.

Ich bleib meinem Physikums-Motte noch treu: Lernen ist Wettbewerbsverzerrung! Nur weil hier alle "dopen wie im Radsport", ich bleib standhaft!  :hmmm...: 

Und nun macht alle mal ein Puschen und denkt 5min an was schnes!

----------


## LexA

Also gestern ist mir ne Frage bei BC ber den weg gelaufen, da hab ich nur noch gedacht, die wollen mir doch tatschlich ans bein pissen...

"Bei Der Bindung der Komplementkomponente C3b an Oberflchenproteinen von Bakterien ist die reaktive Gruppe....





na klar ein Thioester   :bhh:  , was eine mist, naja jetzt wei ich es und werde spter dieses wissen anwenden

das BC-Physikum 2006/8 ist eh net ganz einfach

----------


## Fresh Prince

> Also gestern ist mir ne Frage bei BC ber den weg gelaufen, da hab ich nur noch gedacht, die wollen mir doch tatschlich ans bein pissen...
> 
> "Bei Der Bindung der Komplementkomponente C3b an Oberflchenproteinen von Bakterien ist die reaktive Gruppe....
> 
> na klar ein Thioester   , was eine mist, naja jetzt wei ich es und werde spter dieses wissen anwenden


Das kann man aber wissen ehrlich gesagt. Soviele reaktive Gruppen gibts net... und Thioester klingen doch immer so toll... so energiereich   :Top:  

schon erstaunlich was das Kurzlehrbuch so alles abdeckt. Man muss wohl nur jeden Scheiss behalten der im Buch steht, dann msste das passen....

----------


## lala07

geht es euch auch so, dass ihr immer was macht z.B. irgendwas kreuzen und ihr aber danach dasgefhl habt es nochmal machen zu mssen, weil ihr es aus lustlosigkeit schluderig gemacht habt, oder eben einfach noch lcken da waren...ihr aber eigentlich wisst, dass fr nochmal und nochmal und nochmal keine zeit mehr ist?

drehe irgendwie am rad, hoffe hab es halbwegs verstndlich ausgedrckt..und anstatt zu lernen und was gegen mein schlechtes gewissen und meine angst zu unternehmen, sitze ich hier...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Mich dnkt, wir haben alle irgendwie die gleichen Gedanken  :hmmm...:

----------


## lala07

ja und anstatt den ganzen tag zu lernen, weshalb ich ja frh aufstehe, verbringe ich zeit mit auf meine fingerngel gucken oder mal kurz was lesen im internet und ehe ich mich versehe ist der tag rum und ich hab nicht wirklich was getan...der berg, der sich an unerledigtem hinter mir anhuft wird immer grer genauso wie die versagensngste...

wenn ich mir dann noch die kreuz-ergebnisse angucke..  :kotzen:

----------


## boomcl

@lala

mir gehts genauso...ich hab auch immer mehr angst, angst es nicht zu schaffen und dann nochmal alles lernen zu men. ich will es endlich hinter mir haben. und ich will nur bestehen...eine 4...nur bestehen...ich hoffe das es klappt...

aufmunterung an dich!!

----------


## Weies_Rssel

Das kannst du doch der HHU nicht antun?!
Eine VIER? Und dafr diese hochqualifizierte Physikumsvorbereitung? Ich bin schockiert. Aber echt.

----------


## lala07

hm irgendwie hab ichs gefhl, ich hab mich die letzten woche zu wenig zusammengerissen und jetzt wo es knapp wird schaffe ich es immer noch nicht...aber lieben dank fr die aufmunterung...

der zulassungsbescheid ist auch noch nicht da, aber ich glaube zumindest das ist normal...ich htt so gerne mein normales leben zurck...kann aber auch gar nichts mehr genien, ohne stndig hektisch auf die uhr zu schauen und zu sehen, wie die zeit verstreicht...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Mchte noch jemand die Regulation der Glykolyse mit allem zipp und zapp erklrt haben? 

Daisy, der Erklrbr  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> Mchte noch jemand die Regulation der Glykolyse mit allem zipp und zapp erklrt haben? 
> 
> Daisy, der Erklrbr


Insulin macht aus Zucker Hftgold
 ::-oopss:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> geht es euch auch so, dass ihr immer was macht z.B. irgendwas kreuzen und ihr aber danach dasgefhl habt es nochmal machen zu mssen, weil ihr es aus lustlosigkeit schluderig gemacht habt, oder eben einfach noch lcken da waren...ihr aber eigentlich wisst, dass fr nochmal und nochmal und nochmal keine zeit mehr ist?
> 
> drehe irgendwie am rad, hoffe hab es halbwegs verstndlich ausgedrckt..und anstatt zu lernen und was gegen mein schlechtes gewissen und meine angst zu unternehmen, sitze ich hier...


Jau.. bei mir lt das immer nach einer gewissen Anzahl an Kreuzfragen nach.. erst wird motiviert noch gelesen und auch die Antwort im Kopf begrndet, dann nur noch geklickt, weil man einfach nur fertig werden will, weil man auch wieder im Dunklen sitzt und schlafen mchte. 
Und schlafen geht dann nicht gut... dann trumt man nmlich von allen mglichen Antworten... und der Tag und die Woche geht viel schneller rum, als man mchte..  
 :Nixweiss:  

Aber lass der Angst nicht zuviel Platz.. dann dreh lieber eine Runde um den Block oder hr laut Musik und reagier dich irgendwie ab und dann gehts weiter..
 ::-winky:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hach, wat hab ich gerade nen Spa gehabt...... BC kann doch echt viel Spa machen  :Grinnnss!:  - kein Scherz!!!!!!

----------


## Feuerblick

Mit deinen Zeichnungen kann ich das sogar verstehen... also sowohl, dass es Spa macht als auch den Stoff als solchen... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Was ich mich in meiner schlaflosen Nacht heute gefragt habe...
Was mach och eigentlich am 19. August und am Tag zwischen den beiden Prfungen????

Lernen?? Verwhnen und Entspannungsversuche??
Ablenken??

Was meint ihr bzw was wollt ihr machen?

----------


## Flauscheding

Was du am 20. machst kann ich dir sagen: im Forum rumhocken, auf Ergebnisse warten, Fragen diskutieren etc.   :Grinnnss!:  
Alles andere grenzt quasi an Selbstverstmmelung ...

----------


## Dr. House

Das ist einfach: Nach 160 teuflischen Fragen hab ich die Faxen dicke  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## McBeal

Ich habe mir am Tag vor dem 1. Tag noch ein paar Sachen in BC angeschaut, die nicht ins Langzeitgedchtnis passten (Spurenelemente, Vitamine und Co.) und das gleiche dann am 1. Tag mit Fitzeln in Anatomie, die ich mir nie merken konnte, gemacht. Hatte mir vorher genau berlegt, was das sein wrde, und es hat super funktioniert!!  :Top:  In der Prfung wusste ich die Sachen dann und zwei Tage spter schon nicht mehr.  :Grinnnss!:  Ansonsten ist zwischen den Prfungstagen erstmal entspannen und ins Netz schauen angesagt.

Alles Gute fr den Endspurt!!  :Grinnnss!: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## LillithSophie

hey,
sagt mal,wie konstant kreuzt ihr denn?wenn ich examina kreuze sind da schon oft so 15%unterschied zwischen den einzelnen.ich hoffe,das bricht mir nicht das genick..

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich hab noch immer keine Einladung zur Prfung!!!!  :Oh nee...: 

Ich erhoffe mir davon nochmal den letzten Rest Motivation, also bitte, hopp hopp!!!!!

----------


## Grbler

Hab auch noch keine Einladung bekommen. Aber Leute aus meinem Semester schon... ich hoffe da kommt noch was heute Nachmittag oder morgen frh...

----------


## Maja85

Hab gerade die Ladung bekommen   :Oh nee...:  

jetzt wirds ernst!!!!

eine Runde Motivation fr alle, ist ja bald vorbei....

----------


## lala07

ich hab auch eine bekommen und bin jetzt ganz aufgeregt...aber leider stehen die prfer frs mndliche nicht drin...da muss ich mich noch gedulden...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## flavour

Physik scheint ja echt nicht so schwer zu sein, gerade ein wenig gekreuzt.
Aber hat da jemand evtl. eine Datei, in der die Medizin-relevanten SI-Einheiten und sowas drin sind? Evtl. kann ich mir die Arbeit eines Tages sparen, das selber rauszuschreiben, wre super!   :Oh nee...:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ladung heute bekommen..... ok, Endspurt  :Oh nee...: 

Nachtrag: Himmel, irgendwie hab ich das Gefhl, dass ich immer schlechter werde, je nher es auf's bse P zugeht. Irgendwie is mir das alles zu knapp!!!!!!

----------


## Pille_McCoy

Durchhalten Daisy !
Du packst das schon. Die Panik kurz vor dem Ende kennen wir doch. 
Noch 12 Tage Gas geben ...

----------


## fusselviech

schau doch mal in der schwarzen Reihe auf der letzten Seite vor den Kommentaren! Da stehen so Zahlen, die man kennen sollte (auch die SI-Einheiten)   :hmmm...:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

*Heul*

Ich war net zuhause.. Aber bei den Bochumern ist wohl auch Post eingetruddelt...
Hier liegt nur mein Einschreibenbescheid..

Jetzt ist es irgendwie Ernst.. vorher wars anders....
 ::-oopss:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Bei mir war es ein Einwurf-Einschreiben ......

Leute, mir geht grad dermaen die Dse, das glaubt man nicht!!!!!! Irgendwie bin ich jetzt total genervt, ngstlich und berhaupt....... GELHMT!!!!!!

----------


## Dr. House

> Nachtrag: Himmel, irgendwie hab ich das Gefhl, dass ich immer schlechter werde, je nher es auf's bse P zugeht. Irgendwie is mir das alles zu knapp!!!!!!


Ich kann berhaupt nicht mehr kreuzen. das wird tatschlich immer schlechter.

Genaugenommen kann ich nicht mehr klicken. Habe gerade statt auf "Mediscript starten" auf "Deinstallieren gedrckt.

PSYCHO!  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> Bei mir war es ein Einwurf-Einschreiben ......
> 
> Leute, mir geht grad dermaen die Dse, das glaubt man nicht!!!!!! Irgendwie bin ich jetzt total genervt, ngstlich und berhaupt....... GELHMT!!!!!!


DITO   :dagegen:  


Wie wird das dann sein, wenn ich tatschlich an DEM Mo schon mal zhle??
Auweiauwei.. 

Ich glaube mein Mnne, mu DANN noch MEHR Geduld und Ruhe mit mir haben.. der Arme...   :Love:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> Ich habe mir am Tag vor dem 1. Tag noch ein paar Sachen in BC angeschaut, die nicht ins Langzeitgedchtnis passten (Spurenelemente, Vitamine und Co.) und das gleiche dann am 1. Tag mit Fitzeln in Anatomie, die ich mir nie merken konnte, gemacht. Hatte mir vorher genau berlegt, was das sein wrde, und es hat super funktioniert!!


Das scheint mir eine gute Idee zu sein, besser als planlos und wirr irgendwas dummes zu machen!!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Das ist auch mein Plan!

Ob's denn hilft.... wir werden es in wenigen Tagen (  :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:  ) sehen

----------


## McBeal

> Ich war net zuhause.. Aber bei den Bochumern ist wohl auch Post eingetruddelt...
> Hier liegt nur mein Einschreibenbescheid..


Dann knnten die ja auch endlich mal die Zulassungsbescheide frs PJ an die Bochumer verschicken... Sorry frs OT, aber darauf warte ich ziemlich... will es doch schwarz auf wei haben, dass alles okay ist.

LG,
Ally

----------


## LillithSophie

wir schaffen das,wir schaffen das,wir schaffen das-ich hoffs so sehr!!!@sr.steffi:danke fr die motivationsfahne-fr dich wird hier in bayern auch eine geschwenkt!!

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Danke danke danke..!!
Wir stecken ja alle im gleichen Boot Richtung Klinik..   ::-stud:  



Mal so ne doofe Frage, weil ichs hier nie verfolgt habe..
Wann kommen denn dann immer die Ergebnisse hier rein?
Und wieviel Sicherheit kann mir das dann geben?

----------


## Grbler

Argh!

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> Argh!


Na danke..   :Oh nee...:

----------


## Grbler

Das hatte jetzt eher auf meine immer noch nicht vorliegende Ladung abgezielt ;)

Vorlufige ML-Ergebnisse gibts meist schon an Tag 1 abends, die sind dann aber nur statistisch. Von Experten beantwortete Fragen gibts dann erst etwas spter.

----------


## THawk

Generell gibt es zuerst die statistische Auswertung (was haben die Physikanten angekreuzt, was die Mehrheit hat zhlt als richtig), ich glaube ab ca. 16-18 Uhr dann die MediLearn-Auswertung des jeweiligen Tages.
Die kann sich in der Folge noch mehrfach ndern, hier im Forum werden strittige Fragen besprochen. Die endgltige Auswertung ist schon recht genau, in meinem Physikum gab es glaub ich nur 2 Fragen, die das IMPP anders gesehen hat. Nicht vergessen darf man den Nachteilsausgleich, der am Ende noch u.U. eine unschne berraschung bereit hlt sofern Fragen gestrichen wurden die man selber richtig hatte.

Aber zu all diesen Themen gibt es auch Threads hier im Forum, einfach mal die Suchfunktion in einer Lernpause nutzen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Ulle

> Nicht vergessen darf man den Nachteilsausgleich, der am Ende noch u.U. eine unschne berraschung bereit hlt sofern Fragen gestrichen wurden die man selber richtig hatte.


Der Nachteilsausgleich darf dem Namen nach doch schon niemanden zum Nachteil gereichen?

----------


## McBeal

> Der Nachteilsausgleich darf dem Namen nach doch schon niemanden zum Nachteil gereichen?


Doch, tut er. Wenn Du gestrichenen Fragen falsch hast, ist es Dir nicht zum Nachteil, hattest Du sie richtig, brauchst Du (inklusive dieser Fragen) mehr Punkte zum Bestehen bzw. zur besseren Note. Ist total bescheuert, diese Regelung...  :kotzen:  

LG,
Ally

----------


## abi07

Frage von einem unwissenden Noch-nicht-mal-Erstsemester: Was bringt es dann berhaupt, diese Fragen zu streichen, wenn sich die Punktegrenzen nicht ndern? Dann bringt es doch jedem entweder einen Nachteil oder gar nichts...ich glaube, ich habe das nicht verstanden.

----------


## McBeal

> Frage von einem unwissenden Noch-nicht-mal-Erstsemester: Was bringt es dann berhaupt, diese Fragen zu streichen, wenn sich die Punktegrenzen nicht ndern? Dann bringt es doch jedem entweder einen Nachteil oder gar nichts...ich glaube, ich habe das nicht verstanden.


Es ist Dir zum Vorteil, wenn Du die Fragen falsch hattest, weil sie dann quasi als "nicht gestellt" gelten und damit die Bestehens- und Notengrenzen gesenkt werden - aber nur fr die, die die Fragen falsch hatten (boah, so viele "dies" in einem Satz  :Grinnnss!:  ). D.h., wenn die Bestehensgrenze bei 180 liegt und 3 Fragen als nicht beantwortbar gewertet werden, liegt die Bestehensgrenze fr die, die alle 3 Fragen falsch hatten, bei 177. Hattest Du zwei der Fragen richtig, liegt die Grenze fr Dich aber bei 179... usw. Wobei die Bestehensgrenzen noch humaner sind, da sind sie dann manchmal auch niedrig, wenn man die Fragen richtig hatte. Fr die Grenzen zur 3, 2, und 1 gilt aber auf jeden Fall das, was ich gerade versucht habe zu erkren...   ::-oopss:  

LG,
Ally

----------


## abi07

Oh Mann, das ist ja ein seltsames Verfahren...ziemlich unlogisch, wenn du mich fragst. Aber ich habe ja bis dahin zum Glck noch 2 Jahre Zeit...
Trotzdem wnsche ich euch alles Gute und dass euch die Nachteilausgleichsregelung nicht zum Nachteil gereicht!

----------


## Flauscheding

Hi abi,
es wird vielleicht logischer, wenn man bedenkt, dass Fragen rausgenommen werden, weil sie falsch gestellt sind oder mehr als 1 Aussage richtig ist. Also gelten sie dann als nicht gestellt.
Wenn dies der Fall ist, nimmt man die Fragen raus und dann entstehen diese Rechnungen. Aber bld ist das dennoch, wenn man mich fragt...

----------


## LillithSophie

das war ja viiiiiiel schner in der schule war:hat der lehrer was falsch gemacht,konnte es niemals zum nachteil fr uns werden.
oh mann,ich will wieder in die schule...da konnte man jedenfalls nicht nicht bestehen(oder es war fast unmglich)..auerdem hatte ich da das gefhl-toll,ich kanns!
in der uni schwankt es zwischen:hoffentlich reichts irgendwie und -ich kann wirklich nichts-HILFE!
aber naja,schule war ja auch oft irgendwie de..

----------


## jojoxyz

Hallo!

Hab mal ne Frage zu den schriftlichen Prfungen. Mu man in beiden Klausuren jeweils 60% erreichen oder reicht es auch, z. B. in der ersten nur 40% und in der 2. dafr 80%?

Danke schonmal fr die Antworten!

Gru
jojoxyz

----------


## abi07

@Flauscheding: Danke fr die Erklrung, aber das war schon klar. Trotzdem stelle ich es mir sehr hart vor, wenn man sich schon freut, dass man eine vermeintlich schwere Frage richtig hat und dann rauskommt, dass die Frage einen Fehler hatte und nicht gezhlt wird...

@Sophie: Naja, ob das in der Schule immer so toll ist, will ich jetzt mal in Frage stellen. Unser (Ex-) Mathe-GK musste in 13/2 eine Klausur komplett nochmal schreiben, weil der Lehrer in einer kleinen Teilaufgabe eine falsche Angabe gemacht hatte. Weil der Lehrer wtend ber die zustzliche Arbeit war, ist ihm die zweite Klausur dann nicht ganz so gut "gelungen" und alle schnitten schlechter ab als in der ersten...

Viel Glck und Erfolg beim Physikum euch allen!
lg, abi

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

AUF AUF ZUM FRHLICHEN JAAAAAAAAGEEEEEEEEEEEN  :Grinnnss!: 

*hier mal gute Laune versprht - ohne Grund versteht sich  :hmmm...:  *

----------


## abi07

@Daisy: Dann alles Gute fr den Tag - ich habe mir meinen gerade durch einen Anruf bei der ZVS versaut.

----------


## LillithSophie

hey,
schlechtestes ergebnis bis jetzt gekreuzt:yeaahh!!!hab den 1.tag gekreuzt und :sooo schlecht war ich ja noch nich mal als ich mitm kreuzen angefangen hab.das wird toll!!!naja,ich hab auch in 1 std.120 fragen durchgeknallt,vielleicht ist das dazuzurechnen...?och manno.
@abi: was hat die zvs denn gesagt?

----------


## abi07

@Sophie: Dass ich - wie es aussieht - keinen Platz im Notenbestenverfahren habe. Ich hatte ziemlich fest damit gerechnet, weil der bayerische NC die letzten Jahre "nur" bei 1,2 lag und ich 1,1 hatte...aber so, wie sich die Tussi angehrt hat, lag es wohl eher an meinem (einzigen) Ortswunsch Kiel - was aber auch seltsam ist, da in Kiel die letzten Jahre immer ALLE im Notenbestenverfahren genommen wurden...
Ich knnte nur noch heulen, v.a. weil ich keine Ahnung habe, ob ich jetzt meinen Wohnheimsplatz behalten oder zurckgeben soll...ich will nicht bis Ende Septmeber warten!

----------


## Maja85

Wohnheimplatz behalten natrlich, keine Frage, kommst mit 1.1 mit Sicherheit im Adh rein.

Und ich mach jetzt ne Runde Siiiiiiituuuuus

----------


## Ulle

> Doch, tut er. Wenn Du gestrichenen Fragen falsch hast, ist es Dir nicht zum Nachteil, hattest Du sie richtig, brauchst Du (inklusive dieser Fragen) mehr Punkte zum Bestehen bzw. zur besseren Note. Ist total bescheuert, diese Regelung...


Wenn Du die Frage richtig beantwortet hast, dann ist es doch ein Vorteil fr Dich. Lieber 8/10 Fragen richtig als 7/9. Falsche Fragen vom IMPP knnen Dir nicht zum Nachteil gereichen.

----------


## abi07

@Maja: Ja, danke, werde ich wohl auch tun. Aber ein bisschen down bin ich jetzt trotzdem, auch wenn das nichts gegen die Stimmung ist, die ihr jetzt wahrscheinlich alle so kurz vor dem Physikum habt...
Wre halt zu schn gewesen, jetzt schon seinen Platz sicher zu haben und sich freuen zu knnen...

----------


## LillithSophie

ach,jetzt mach dir da keine sorgen!!
natrlich behalten,kommst auf jeden fall rein!!
und: das gefhl nicht zu wissen ob man einen platz hat oder nicht ist genauso schlimm..ich kann mich da noch dran erinnern.

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Borr neeee.. hier im Ruhrgebiet schttets wie aus Eimern und ich mag net aus dem Haus gehen.. dabei mach ich immer eine "Mittagsrunde" zum abreagieren..
und jetzt dreh ich hier fast durch und lieg fast schlafend aufm Tisch..
Wenig Sonne und Hitze schn und gut, aber bitte keine Winterdepressionen 11 Tage vor DEN Tagen 
 :kotzen:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Meine Gte... ich fhl mich wie manisch-depressiv...

----------


## Dr. House

Himmel diese furchtbare Physiologie.

Wei jemand warum ausgerechnet "Reisschleim" *wrg* die Osmolaritt von Rehydratationslsungen senkt? Wasser nicht und normale Nahrungszufuhr auch nicht?

Die Erklrung will mir nicht ins Hirn: Man gibt bei Durchfall oral eine Lsung die extra mit ~240mosmol/l hergestellt wird, um dann die Osmolaritt wieder zu senken indem man Reisschleim zufhrt? Ansonsten knne die Lsung nicht aufgenommen werden, weil der osmotische Gradient fehle.

In diesen komischen Mediscript-Kommentaren steht wieder nur Reisschleim reduziert die Osmolaritt einer Rehydratationslsung. Jo... Wasser aber auch. 
Bier kommt wahrscheinlich in der Pdiatrie nicht in Frage   :hmmm...:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

*ROFL* ber diese dusselige Frage mach ich mir auch JEDESMAL die belsten Gedanken.... es will mir alles nicht in den Kopp  :Grinnnss!: 

Daisy, zufriede mit ihrem bisherigen Kreuzergebnis - wohl gemerkt, fr heute  :hmmm...:

----------


## Xylamon

@abi07: Ich kann dich zwar verstehen, aber mit 1.1 geht's dir echt gut - guck mal in den Vor dem Studium-Bereich: Ist ein Monat warten so schlimm wenn's auch 5 Jahre htten sein knnen? ;) Im September klappt's ganz bestimmt - mit deinem Schnitt hast du berall eine Chance.

So, und jetzt wieder Ring frei fr unsere tapferen Physikanten ;)

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh, das erinnert mich an Physik *sich eingraben geht*

----------


## Xylamon

Sorry  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Fresh Prince

> Wei jemand warum ausgerechnet "Reisschleim" *wrg* die Osmolaritt von Rehydratationslsungen senkt? Wasser nicht und normale Nahrungszufuhr auch nicht?
> 
> Die Erklrung will mir nicht ins Hirn: Man gibt bei Durchfall oral eine Lsung die extra mit ~240mosmol/l hergestellt wird, um dann die Osmolaritt wieder zu senken indem man Reisschleim zufhrt? Ansonsten knne die Lsung nicht aufgenommen werden, weil der osmotische Gradient fehle.


Ich glaub, du hast die Frage nicht verstanden bzw interpretierst es falsch!
Es geht bei der Behandlung von Dehydratation darum, dem Krper wieder Elektrolyte und Flssigkeit zuzufhren. Dir msste klar sein, dass Wasser berwiegend passiv diffundiert und entscheidend die Elektrolyt.konz ist, nach der sich der Wasserstrom richtet (Stichwort Osmose).
Die Rehydratationslsung, so wie es auch im Text steht, dient dazu, dem Krper vermehrt Elektrolyte zu geben, die AKTIV ber Transporter btw passiv ber solvent drag resorbiert werden. Damit kann der Gradient aufgebaut werden und Wasser kann dadurch entlang des Gradienten in Mucosazellen diffundieren und ins Plasma gelangen und so das Plasmavolumen erhhen.
Die Diffusion geht aber nicht, wenn der Darmchymus noch strker hyperton ist und umgekehrt Wasser von den Mucosazellen zieht. Das gleiche Bild hast du, wenn du dir Salzwasser in Hoher Konz. verabreichst. das EZV ist hyperton, dadurch diffundiert Wasser vom IZR in EZR und die Zelle schrumpft und dehydriert obwohl insgesamt das Plasmavolumen hyperhydriert ist <-- Hypertone hyperhydratation
Um das zu verhindern, wird durch den Reisschleim der Brei hypoton, was aber nicht heit, dass die Elektrolyte weg sind. Die knnen trotzdem ber die Transporter aufgenommen werden. Durch den aufgebauten Gradienten strmt das Wasser aus dem Dnndarm ins Gewebe. Weil nun die Zelle hyperton gegenber dem Chymus ist und so das Wasser per Diffusion entlang des Gradienten strmen kann und resorbiert wird.
Wie der Reisschleim es schafft, den Chymus hypoton zu machen, kann ich jetzt auf Anhieb auch nicht erklren. Trgt aber zum Beantworten der Frage auch berhaupt nicht bei... weshalb es der Autor des Kommentars wohl weggelassen hat, um gestresste Studenten nicht noch mehr zu nerven.

Wrd mich deswegen nicht zu lange stressen. Prinzip kapieren wie es funktioniert und nchste Frage machen.
Man msste sich mal berlegen, warum oder wie Strke in der Lage ist, eine Lsung hypoton zu machen. Eigentlich doch nur, indem es die Elektrolyte bindet, oder nicht? Nur freie Ionen sind doch osmotisch aktiv. Knnte vielleicht so funktionieren...
Und das Wasser kein NaCl bindet, ist klar....
Ach, ich hab keine Ahnung, ist aber auch egal. Braucht man glaub nicht zu wissen.
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Heute ist ein guter Kreuztag  ::-stud:

----------


## Maja85

Ich hab die Frage nicht mehr so in Erinnerung, aber ich dachte, dass das etwas damit zu tun hatte, dass Reisschleim = Strke und die verdaute Strke --> Monosacchariden im Kotransport mit Na aufgenommen werden --> mehr Elektrolyte knnen resorbiert werden --> mehr Wasser kann nachstrmen.

Deswegen soll man doch auch Salzstangen und Cola bei Durchfall essen/trinken. Oder vermische ich da jetzt was?!

----------


## Grbler

Sooo, der Grbler ist jetzt auch offiziell im Spiel  :bhh:

----------


## Dr. House

Ich bin halt neugierig  :hmmm...: . 

In den Lsungen ist wegen den Transportern bereits Glukose drin und sie haben eine deutlich geringere Osmolaritt als Plasma.

Ich habe noch an eine mgliche Pektin-Wirkung des Reisschleims gedacht und deswegen falsch gekreuzt. Aber in Reis gibt es wohl keine Pektine und laut Kommentar rutscht das Ganze mit Reisschleim eher noch schneller durch als ohne.

Ich glaube "Reisschleim" ist eine Legende... weil Omma auch schon Reis- und Haferschleim gekocht hat. Man kann genauso Wasser geben.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## GOMER

Wie fhlt Ihr Euch bei der ganzen Geschichte? Meine Motivation war die letzten Wochen nicht so mustergltig, bei mir wird's definitiv sauknapp. Heute kam die Zulassung, die hat mein Unwohlsein nur noch verstrkt.

----------


## Grbler

Das kenn ich nur zu gut. Bis 12 schlafen, was kreuzen, schlafen, essen, vielleicht noch was lesen, ML-Chat, Tag vorbei  :hmmm...: 

Aber 60% sollten drin sein  :Top: 

(Bisher siehts auch wirklich nicht schlecht aus - und wer fragt schon nach Physik  :hmmm...:  ?)

----------


## Fresh Prince

> Ich hab die Frage nicht mehr so in Erinnerung, aber ich dachte, dass das etwas damit zu tun hatte, dass Reisschleim = Strke und die verdaute Strke --> Monosacchariden im Kotransport mit Na aufgenommen werden --> mehr Elektrolyte knnen resorbiert werden --> mehr Wasser kann nachstrmen.
> 
> Deswegen soll man doch auch Salzstangen und Cola bei Durchfall essen/trinken. Oder vermische ich da jetzt was?!


hm, sorry aber das is nicht so ganz korrekt...
Die Strke hat erstmal gar nix mit der Osmolaritt zu tun.. die gespaltenen Glucosemolekle werden insulinunabhngig an einen Na-Transport gekoppelt und angetrieben vom Na-gradient, der mhsam von der Na/K/ATPase an der basolateralen Seite der Mucosazelle aufgebaut wird, passiv aufgenommen.
Entscheidend sind aber die Elektrolyte und net die Glucose... die ist in erster Linie fr den Energiegewinn da..
Die Energie die die ATPase bentigt, muss ja nicht unbedingt von der aufgenommenen Glucose kommen, das wrde auch nicht gehen, weil die Glucose nicht einfach so in die Zelle strmt...
Selbst in der Niere wirkt die Glucose nicht antidiuretisch, weil sie schon im proximalen Tubulus resorbiert wird, kann sie auch nicht zum Osmot Gradienten beitragen..
Mir fllt grad nichts ein, wann die Glucose unter NICHTPATHOPHYSIOLOG. Bedingungen fr einen Gradienten sorgt.

Tatsache ist, das dieser Matsch dazu da ist, den Gradienten so zu beeinflussen, damit die Elektrolyte und damit auch das Wasser aufgenommen werden knnen.. und nix anderes

Was an Cola gegen Dnnpfiff gut sein soll, kann ich mir jetzt auch nicht so erklren. Denke aber eher, dass Cola bei Magenbeschwerden Wunder wirkt... 
zum Beispiel nach einer Sauforgie

----------


## Flauscheding

Cola und schwarzer Tee = Koffein/Teein, beruhigt den Magen ...

----------


## Grbler

Ich denke es ging in diesem Ansatz nicht darum, dass die Glucose was macht, sondern vielmehr, dass durch ein erhhtes Glc-Angebot im Darmlumen mehr Natrium resorbiert wird. Halt wegen dem Symporter.

----------


## Maja85

Genau so wie Grbler das sagt meinte ich das auch. Konnte mich nur dunkel daran erinnern, dass unser Physioprof so etwas gesagt hatte. 
So wichtig finde ich es aber auch eigentlich nicht  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich wrde jetzt gern schlafen.

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Sagt mal ihr, die auch noch nebenbei sowas wie eine Beziehung fhren..
Wie geht es euch dabei?
Seit ihr empfindlicher oder anstrengender? Habe *ich* nur das Gefhl, dass man mir nichts recht machen kann und ich mich stndig allein gelassen fhle, weil der Partner whrend meiner Lernzeit auf Party- oder anderer Tour und nicht bei mir ist?

Mich lhmt grad eine tiefe Traurigkeit.. grad jetzt... Mist.  
 :Wand:   :Oh nee...:   :Wand:

----------


## andrw

yeap, das geht, auch wenn es sicherlich zeitweise mehr als anstrengend bzw. schwierig ist.
meine bessere hlfte hat mit mir 3 versuche physikum berstanden und nun werden wir auch den ersten und hoffentlich letzten anlauf frs hammerexamen berstehen. achja, die zeit dazwischen haben wir auch "berlebt" und wenn ich da ans pj denke, da waren mehr als einige situationen dabei, wo es sehr sehr anstrengend und belastend war.
ab und an ist es die beste medizin, wenn man sich aus dem wege geht, zumindest hat das bei uns geholfen.  :hmmm...: 

lg andr

----------


## McBeal

> Sagt mal ihr, die auch noch nebenbei sowas wie eine Beziehung fhren..
> Wie geht es euch dabei?
> Seit ihr empfindlicher oder anstrengender? Habe *ich* nur das Gefhl, dass man mir nichts recht machen kann und ich mich stndig allein gelassen fhle, weil der Partner whrend meiner Lernzeit auf Party- oder anderer Tour und nicht bei mir ist?
> 
> Mich lhmt grad eine tiefe Traurigkeit.. grad jetzt... Mist.


Oh ja, wir hatten unsere grte Beziehungskrise whrend und nach der Physikumszeit, weil ich wirklich eklig war und mein Freund das persnlich nahm und mehr gemeinsame Zeit von mir verlangte, als ich zu geben bereit war. War richtig, richtig tzend, aber hat sich alles wieder wunderbar eingerenkt.  :Grinnnss!: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Das Schlimmste ist, das man auch noch *merkt*, wie tzend man ist... und das man sich so verhlt, wie man es sonst nie tte..
Habe wohl schiss, dass die Beziehung diese Zeit nicht berstehen wird, auch wenn ich wei, dass sie dann nicht die richtige war.
 :Nixweiss:  
Aber es beruhigt mich, das ansatzweise irgendetwas mit mir normal ist.....

----------


## Dr. House

Wei nicht, ob das normal ist. Das kommt wohl auf die Partner an. Jemand, der mich unterbricht, solange ich nicht ein OK zur Unterbrechung gebe, wrde ich wohl auch an die Wand blasen  :Grinnnss!:  . Weggehen darf er. Aber nichts Anstrengendes quatschen.

So ist es hier noch ganz friedlich. Meiner ist schn stille und wir machen dann halt was gemeinsam, wenn ich Pause mache. Das ist meist Abends. Da hapert es bei mir sowieso mit der Konzentration. Das pat ganz gut. Soviel Zeit mu sein.  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  

Sr.Steffi: La ihn doch Party machen. Wenn jemand redet, kann man sich doch gar nicht so gut vorbereiten.

Das ist hier einfach Knast. Bitte den Partner nicht miteinsperren  :hmmm...:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Naja ich wei, das dieses Los hier mein Los ist..
Aber wenn ich dann Abends fertig bin und er dann erst loszieht.. des macht halt traurig.....
Andererseits habe ich nun auch keine Kraft fr Streitereien und bleibe lieber still.. frage mich nur, ob ich nachher nicht dann platze...

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Naja, Traurigkeit schon wieder wech.. jetzt hat mir grad eben berraschend Schokolade fr meine Nerven vorbeigebracht   :Love:   :Loove:  

BIN ICH FROH WENN DER MIST RUM IST

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

btw: was kreuzt ihr an, wenn ihr so GAR keine Ahnung habt?

Angeblich soll man dann ja C nehmen..... manche sagen aber, D wr besser.

In Physik jedenfalls ist C total selten die richtige Antwort  :Grinnnss!:  *schon ausprobiert hat*

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hihi, und weil's soooooooooooooooooooooo schn ist:

klick mich doch 

 :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Meuli

> Hihi, und weil's soooooooooooooooooooooo schn ist:
> 
> klick mich doch


Ich liebe es  :Grinnnss!:  !!! Ich bin da neulich im ND im KRS beim Mibi-Lernen drbergestolpert und hatte erst mal nen fetten Lachflash *grins*  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hilfe, ich bin schweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer erkankt!!!!!!! Gottseidank verhlt sich dieses Virus wirklich so, wie man immer wieder schn an Grafiken ablesen kann  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Maja85

Nanu? Wo steckt ihr denn alle? so ruhig hier heute! 

waaaaaa noch 10 Tage, jetzt wirds langsam aber richtig super-mega-ernst!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hier  ::-winky: 

Wo sollen wir schon sein?! Am Laptop/Computer natrlich  :Grinnnss!: 

Wir gehen unserem Hobby nach, welches uns seit Wochen sooooo sehr begeistert und von dem wir einfach nicht lassen knnen *manisch kicher*

----------


## Flauscheding

> Nanu? Wo steckt ihr denn alle? so ruhig hier heute! 
> 
> waaaaaa noch 10 Tage, jetzt wirds langsam aber richtig super-mega-ernst!


Ihr macht mich waaaaaaaaahnsinnig   ::-oopss:  und euch selbst auch. In 10 Tagen kann man soooooooooo viel lernen, fr die Semesterprfungen hab ich in nichtmal der Hlfte der Zeit die Anatomietestate gut vorbereitet *denk* ... jedenfalls mein ich, dass noch viel drin ist frs P, man kann ne Menge erledigen.
*wirr*

----------


## Meuli

> *wirr*


wie immer halt^^

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

E-BEN

Und wenn man erstmal die Rezeptoren drauf hat.....  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

*grins Daizy ...
Boah, ich bin heute sowatt von gefrustet und unmotiviert. Kreuze halbherzig, kann mich nicht konzentrieren, tzend!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich muss jetzt mal weitermachen.... spt angefangen, frh Mittagspause gemacht... Zeitung gelesen..... noch jemand vielleicht ne Wohnung zu putzen (auer meiner, versteht sich)?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

*ICH WILL NICHT MEEEEEEHR!!!!!!!*

Verdammt, dreimal am Tag Achterbahn zu fahren ist NICHT schn!!!  :Meine Meinung: 

Ich will doch "nur" in die Klinik, menno....

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Ich ich ich.. *meine-Wohnung-meldet-sich*

Habe wohl ein allgemeines Motivationstief..

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Jaaaaaaaaaa, so sieht es aus *hmpfm*

*ohne Lust und ohne das Gefhl, vernnftig zu kreuzen ans Laptop schlurft*

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Ich bin einfach so unglaublich mde..... seit Tagen schlafe ich schon schlecht..
Das ist das allerschlimmste..
Und wenn ich mir vorstelle, das es nach der schriftlichen noch weitergeht mit Lernen, wird mir ganz schwindelig.....   :kotzen:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Naja, wir machen das schon... 10 Tage is doch nix 
*Mut-Runde-schaff*

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hihi Steffi, einmal htte gereicht  :hmmm...:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

:Grinnnss!:  
Mein PC kann mich auch nich mehr ertragen und fngt an zu zicken..

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich kann mich SELBST nicht mehr ertragen... ich sozial vllig verarmtes Wesen, ich  :grrrr....:

----------


## Maja85

hab auch schon geputzt heute, selten so ne saubere Wohnung gehabt  :hmmm...: 

Und jetzt gerade haut mein alltgliches Nachmittagstief wieder voll rein.... bld nur, wenn man davor und danach auch nix geschafft hat.

Aber: Wir schaffen das alle und irgendwie haben das ja auch schon tausende Medzinstudenten vor uns berlebt *Motivation*

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

also im frhjahr haben wir nicht ganz  so dolle rumgeheult....  :Woow:   :Grinnnss!:  
vll liegts am wetter.

wenn ihr nich mehr knnt, nehmt einfach nen tag frei. lieber neun tage richtig lernen, als 10 schlecht. manchmal wirkt ein freier tag wunder und man hat neue energien. auerdem macht EIN tag den kohl auch nicht mehr fett. 
wenn man scheitert, dann auch mit diesem tag. 

um euch zu trsten, lerne gerade mikrobiologie, auch kein segen.   genauso spaig wie biochemie, nur mit bakterien.   :kotzen: 


aber das mit dem wohnungsputzen kenn ich auch *lol*. man, so glnzte meine bude nie wieder. man machte die unwichtigsten, unliebsamsten dinge, nur um nicht zu lernen.

----------


## Meuli

> ..... noch jemand vielleicht ne Wohnung zu putzen (auer meiner, versteht sich)?


*aufzeig* Bei mir gibts immer was zu putzen  ::-oopss:   :Grinnnss!:  Kannst gerne mal vorbeischauen  :bhh:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ts, immer diese Angebote aus Bayern  :Grinnnss!:   :bhh:

----------


## Meuli

Franggn bitte, wir nehmen das hier sehr genau^^

----------


## hennessy

> Franggn bitte, wir nehmen das hier sehr genau^^


Man muss Gott fr alles danken, 
auch fr seine Oberfranken.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Meuli

tschbtsch, ich bin aber aus Underfranggn  :bhh:

----------


## Logo

Moin!
Kurze Frage: Wieviel Prozent kreuzt ihr so ca. im ersten Durchgang (Ana, Bio, Biochem, Physio, Psycho)? Ich hnge so zwischen 75% und 80%. Leider werde ich nicht besser, was sehr frustrierend ist - trotz zwischenzeitlichem Wissens-Auffrischen. Vielleicht ndert sich das bei Wiederholungen?

*Panik-Schieb*

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Panik bei diesen Werten????? Logo... keep cool  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## lala07

tss bei diesen prozenten wrde ich keine panik schieben...das wrde mir reichen...

ich muss jetzt arbeiten...dabei msst ich eigentlich lernen...

----------


## Dr. House

> Moin!
> Kurze Frage: Wieviel Prozent kreuzt ihr so ca. im ersten Durchgang (Ana, Bio, Biochem, Physio, Psycho)? Ich hnge so zwischen 75% und 80%.


Wie macht man sowas?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

> Wie macht man sowas?


DAS frage ich mich allerdings auch gerade ...

----------


## Logo

Hm, ok - ich bin ruhig.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin, Kreuz-Ritter  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## SynC

Wenn du beim ersten Kreuzen 70-80% schaffst bist du sehr gut mit dabei. Keine Grund Panik zu schieben. Auer du willst unbedingt ne Eins...dann kannst du das Physikum abblasen  :Smilie: 
Aber zu den Prozenten habe ich mal eine Frage, wie konstant kreuzt ihr? 
Ich mache zur Zeit so die Physika von 03 bis 07 durch und merke, dass ich je nach Physikum teilweise 15% Unterschied in einem Fach habe (Physiologie und Biochemie). 
Diese Inkonstanz macht mich ganz nervs   :was ist das...?:

----------


## Flauscheding

SynC, kommt drauf an. Wenns 15% im Rahmen 45-60% ist, wrd ich mir Sorgen machen. Wenn du in Bereichen von 75-90% liegst, dann vergiss es, dann kann auch dir nichts passieren.
Aber ich schwanke auch, vor allem 8/03 und 8/02 fand ich schwer ...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Argh, letzteres hab ich gerade gekreuzt *Schreikrampf bekommt und wie Rumpelstilzchen durch die Gegend hpft*

----------


## Flauscheding

Letzteres = 90%   :Top:   oder letzteres = 8/02?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

8/02 68 % ... das reit mich in Physio jetzt nicht wirklich vom Hocker  :grrrr....: 

Ersteres war ziemlich ok  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

Na immerhin   :Top:  , ich meinte eigentlich auch nicht 8/03 sondern 3/03, aber egal.
Heute ging mal gar nix bei mir. Hab mich dann mit der Welt schmollend den halben Nachmittag ins Bett gelegt und gepennt. Aber es hat geholfen, mir gehts schon viel besser und aufnahmefhiger bin ich nun auch.
Wird also ne lange Nacht heute   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lala07

wenn ihr jetzt diese physika kreuzt, habt ihr dann die fragen schonmal gesehen oder sehr ihr sie zum ersten mal? 
mittlerweile kennt man ja doch die meisten, dementsprechend ist das ergebnis ja nicht unbedingt mehr 100% aussagekrftig bzw. andererseits wei man ja die details und nicht c ist richtig...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

So ist es. Auerdem sollte man nicht einfach drauf los kreuzen nach dem Motto "ha, die kenn ich, dat is die Aussage mit dem NMDA". 

Jede Aussagen berprfen auf den Wahrheitsgehalt, das ist echt wichtig.

----------


## lala07

also es ist schon so, dass du vom kreuzen manche dinge weit...

manchmal denk ich wenn ich was kreuze, dass ich das entweder nie gelernt htte, weil ich es viel zu unwichtig finde oder aber es in meinen bchern gar nicht drin steht...
z.B. was den herzschlag embryonal induziert ( zellen sinus venosus...)...das hab ich noch nie gehrt und auch als ich jetzt die herzentwicklung nochmal kurz nachgelesen hab, stand das nirgends...kann auch an den kurzlehrbchern liegen...  ::-angel:

----------


## GOMER

Schon krass, da die Schwerpunkte im Physikum so anders sind als inne Vorklinik (zumindest bei uns). Wie zum Beispiel auf der oberen Extremitt rumgeritten wird, zur unteren kommt kaum was, bei Biochemie dreht sich jede zweite Frage um die Glylkolyse. Andere Dinge werden fast gnzlich unterschlagen.

----------


## lala07

naja gut, wenn ich mir anatomie so anschaue, fllt mir immer wieder auf, wie sich schriftliche und mndliche prfungen unterscheiden...man lernt da doch ganz anders...und es werden auch andere sachen gefragt...
auf histo haben sie uns in hd aber gut vorbereitet, find ich...

----------


## LexA

mmh ich kreuze gerade physika und hab so insgesamt immer so 20 fehler insgesamt. immer ne 1? ich glaube ich kenne die fragen zu gut, obwohl ich immer mit meinem wissen die fragen berprfe. aber meiner meinung kreuzt man die fragen im prfungsmodus auch konzetrierter, macht weniger fehler etc.
naja ich fhler mich heute abend gut, bundesliga ist wieder angefangen leider hat schalke gerade den ausgleich gemacht und ein leckeres gekhltes jever, da fhl man sich wie zu hause und vergisst mal den ganzen mist.

----------


## GOMER

Jep, aber ich setz mich gleich wieder hin. Noch 120 Psycho und dann hab ich auch das durch.

----------


## Fresh Prince

> mmh ich kreuze gerade physika und hab so insgesamt immer so 20 fehler insgesamt. immer ne 1? ich glaube ich kenne die fragen zu gut, obwohl ich immer mit meinem wissen die fragen berprfe


Das was du jetzt nach dem 2. oder 3. Mal kreuzt, ist nicht mehr aussagekrftig. So schn es auch klingt, aber mit den Ergebnissen wirst dich kaum im eigenen Physikum wiederfinden. Lass dich davon nicht tuschen.
berlege dir, was du ungefhr beim 1. kreuzen der Themen erreicht hast, und bastel dir daraus einen Wert. Wenn du permanent bei ca 70% beim themenkreuzen in den einzelnen Fchern landest, wirst du keine 93% im Physikum kreuzen... Schmink dir das besser ab, falls du es auf so eine Note anlegst
Du kennst die Fragen schon, egal ob du dir im Kopf die Lsung durchdenkst oder nicht, du weit welche Antwort richtig ist und berlegst anhand der bekannten Lsung warum es so ist.

Um mal eins klarzustellen: Nur wenn man allein 5x die Fragen durchkreuzt und folgerichtig die Antworten halber auswendig kennt und ber 95% kreuzt, braucht man nicht glauben im Physikum auch so gut zu kreuzen.
Denn wenn das so wre, dann knnt ich die Mediscript CD meinem kleinen Bruder hinlegen und ihm den Auftrag geben, das Physikum in 6 Wochen zu kreuzen. Das ist keine Kunst!! Nur wei das IMPP das auch, daher sind die Fragen wohl eher so gemacht, das dem nicht so ist!
 :Grinnnss!: 

Achja, 
Der beste Weg sein aktuellen Wissensstand zu testen, ist ein aktuelles Physikum zu kreuzen das man noch NICHT kennt. Idealerweise das 07er...
Den Wert, den man dort beim ersten Mal kreuzen erreicht, wird in etwa plus minus 5% der Wert sein, den man am 21.8. um 13Uhr auch gekreuzt hat... So einfach ist das

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> mmh ich kreuze gerade physika und hab so insgesamt immer so 20 fehler insgesamt. immer ne 1? ich glaube ich kenne die fragen zu gut, obwohl ich immer mit meinem wissen die fragen berprfe. aber meiner meinung kreuzt man die fragen im prfungsmodus auch konzetrierter, macht weniger fehler etc.
> naja ich fhler mich heute abend gut, bundesliga ist wieder angefangen leider hat schalke gerade den ausgleich gemacht und ein leckeres gekhltes jever, da fhl man sich wie zu hause und vergisst mal den ganzen mist.



prince, da mu ich dir widersprechen, auch wenn du mir jetzt nicht glaubst, in 12 tagen glaubst du mir. 

die aussagekraft der cd-quote korreliert sehr gut mit dem tatschlichen physikum (maximal +/- 5%). andere werden dir das besttigen.
(wir haben im frhjahr diese aussage auch unglubig diskutiert, und die veteranen hatten doch recht) 

es sein denn du bist total aufgeregt und versaubeutelst es deswegen. 

wenn du ab 2000 die fargen irgendwann alle auswendig kannst, dann berprfe dein wissen indem du alle fragen auf der cd von 1995 bis 1999 aus einem gebiet nimmst z.B physio und dann den zufallsmodus nimmst, dann kommen alle fragen kreuz und quer, mal ne herzfrage, dann ne lungenfrage, so kann man dann gucken, wo man wirklich steht.(so wie es im physikum dann auch sein wird)  du wirst sehen, du kannst auch die unbekannten fragen mit deinem wissen lsen.

die antworten selbst kann man sowieso nicht alle auswendig lernen, das ist ein trugschlu. (vonn 2006 bis 2000 sind das ber 5000 fragen) 
da steckt schon wissen dahinter, auch wenn man skeptisch ist, weil man angeblich "nur die antworten auswendig kann".

 man hat nmlich auch das wissen "warum ist die antwort richtig und warum kann ich die anderen vier ausschlieen?" und das ist dann auch der schlssel zum bestehen. 

merkmal des physikums ist es altes wissen in neue aufgaben zu verpacken, 
das war immer so und wird immer so sein. das impp wird nicht auf einmal ein komplett neues physikum erfinden, auch wenn das die angst jedes studenten ist (nach dem motto: "und was wenn sie jetzt nur noch komplett andere sachen fragen?) das wird auch beim H 07 nicht sein, versprochen.

ich hatte auch zwischen 85% und manchmal 97% (psycho) und hatte mir auch berlegt, ob das denn im richtigen physikum auch noch so hinhaut. 

und ja, es hat fast genauso hingehauen, die fragen, die man dann nur noch falsch hat, sind die neuen fragen, die das impp in jedem physikum neu dazunimmt. (also die komplett neuen fragen). 

also mach dir mal keine sorgen. das ergebnis auf der cd, wird nachher fast immer  auch dein ergebnis im physikum wiederspiegeln, selbst wenn man alle fraqgen kennt. (vorausgesetzt man hat nicht nur 3 physika, sondern 10 oder mehr gekreuzt) 

mfg

----------


## lala07

naja wobei ich aber finde, dass man die fragen beim 2.mal noch nicht unbedingt kennt...jedenfalls gehts es mir so, dass wenn fragen mehrere woche her sind, ich mch nicht an die frage erinnern kann...

----------


## Fresh Prince

> naja wobei ich aber finde, dass man die fragen beim 2.mal noch nicht unbedingt kennt...jedenfalls gehts es mir so, dass wenn fragen mehrere woche her sind, ich mch nicht an die frage erinnern kann...


Darum wiederholt man sie ja auch nochmal kurz vor dem Physikum!

----------


## lala07

ich wollte damit ja auch nur sagen, dass das 2.mal kreuzen doch auch noch ein wenig aussagekrftig ist...

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

ihr musst fragen 10 mal wiederholen, sie mssen sich richtig ins gedchtnis brennen, damit ihr im physikum  wie richtig "coole sue"   :Grinnnss!:   kreuzt und nicht von den falschen antworten verleiten lasst. 2 mal ist definitiv zu selten angeguckt. ihr msst euch der antwort 100 pro sicher sein, sonst kreuzt ihr das falsche. 

die distraktoren im F07 waren ganz schn bel und haben einen ins grbeln gebracht. 

kloppt die fragen, als ob es keinen morgen mehr gbe. 300 stck am tag, bam bam bam.   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  jeden tag, den ganzen tag. 

nicht ewig an einer frage aufhalten, die menge machts, jede frage, egal ob wichtig oder unwichtig bringt nur 1 punkt, es gibt keinen bonus fr schwere fragen, also nicht lang schnacken, kopp in nacken   :Grinnnss!: 
auch wenn dieses "loslassen" und hier ne lcke, da ne lcke lassen einem verdammt schwer fllt, kannte ich selbst. man kann immer irgendwie besser vorbereitet sein, aber das gefhl habt ihr auch noch, wenn ihr jetzt noch 30 tage mehr zeit httet. 


wenn ich euch einen tip geben darf, vergesst jetzt mal 10 tage vorm physikum eure lcken und was man noch alles nachlesen kann. man kann immmer irgendwo noch was lesen, verbessern etc.

"oh nein, ich muss noch die lappengliederung der lunge nachlesen, die kann ich ja noch gar nicht" bla, bla, bla. solche lutscher bringen es nicht weit   :Grinnnss!:  


es gibt immer irgendwas, was man noch nicht kann, immer irgendwo ne lcke, drauf gesch*ssen. nehmt euch die letzten 5 physika und hmmert die fragen im akkord durch. und wenn ihr die lunge jetzt nicht knnt, auch egal, es kann maximal (WENN BERHAUPT bei der stofflle) 1 punkt verloren gehen.

ich hab die letzten tage vorm groen P auch noch lcken ausgebessert (quatsch in physik, chemotherapeutika, purinquatsch, vitamine..), und was kam davon dran? genau, nicht eine einzige frage. war alles zeitverschwendung fr die wichtige sachen.

----------


## LillithSophie

aber was ist denn wenn man vllig inkonstant kreuzt?ich kreuze mal 51 und mal 80 %.das macht mich noch wahnsinnig..
medi-learn schreibt brigens auch,dass man fragen die man zum wiederholten mal kreuzt,aber noch nicht genau analysiert hat so wie neue fragen werten soll..

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

kreuz mal themenweise, du wirst dann besser abschneiden.

----------


## Fresh Prince

Ich versuch das mal von meiner Seite zu erklren, wird vielleicht nicht einfach.
Ich gebe dir vllig recht, dass sich der Stoff nicht ndert! Der Mensch hat sich halt kaum verndert in den letzten Jahren (ok, mal von den vielen fetten Leuten abgesehen   :Top:  )
Aber es ist auch noch nicht alles abgefragt worden!!!!

Aber mal ernsthaft, wenn es so wre, dass ich die CD 5x von vorn bis hinten durchkreuze, zuerst nach Themen und dann wegen mir in  Form von einzelnen Physika wenn die Fragen durchgemischt sind, und ich dadurch logischerweise super Noten kreuze, wozu dann der ganze Stress hier im Forum??
Jeder zweite der hier postet, heult rum weil er es nicht schafft. Warum dann nicht einfach die CD nehmen, 5 Wochen vorher hinsetzen, Rechner an und los gehts mit kreuzen so lange bis die Finger brennen, ohne ein Buch etc aufzuschlagen. Wenn das der Schlssel wre, warum macht es dann keiner??
Und warum empfiehlt es auch keiner?? 
Glaubt mir, so vergesslich ist man nicht, auch wenn das ber 5000 Fragen sind, die wiederholen sich teilweise und manche von denen kann auch mein Urgroonkel beantworten ohne zu wissen was er da macht....
Also kann man sich das schon merken was da 5000x abgefragt wurde. Schlielich kannst dir ja auch 200Muskeln merken  :Smilie: 

ABER!!!
In den ganzen Fragen wird immer nur ein ganz bestimmter Fakt abgefragt, egal ob das die Venenpulskurve, die Na/K/ATPase, die Jacobson-Anastomose oder das Cyclosporin A ist, vllig banane...
Und zu diesem Fakt gibt es immer eine Lsung als passendes Gegenstck, mal vllig wurscht ob es eine Positiv oder negativ Antwort ist.
Dieses eine Detail wird in der Frage abgehandelt. Wenn ich die Frage 3x kreuze, wei ich nach dem 3. mal, dass durch die Fissura sphenopetrosa der N. petrosus minor zieht.. Aber das wird kein Mensch mehr fragen.
Stattdessen wird gefragt, woher die sympathischen Faseranteile des Ganglion oticum kommen. Das ist wiederum ein vllig neues Detail, was aber in keiner anderen Frage aufgetaucht ist. Natrlich wird nach dem Ganglion oticum mehrere Male gefragt, aber jedesmal wird nach was neuem gefragt.
Anders ausgedrckt.
In einer Frage wird nach dem ersten sensiblen Ast vom Plexus lumbalis gefragt. Das wei man vielleicht nicht und merkt sich die Antwort frs nchste Mal.
Nun wird das IMPP aber sicher NICHT mehr nach dem ersten Ast fragen, sondern vielleicht eine Frage stellen, welches Hautareal wird vom N. cutaneus femoris lateralis innerviert.
Diese beiden Fragen ham nix miteinander gemein, ausser das sie beide aus dem Plexus lumbalis kommen.
Um nun aber auch diese Frage beantworten zu knnen, muss ich eben den Plexus lumbalis mit seinen sten wissen, das heit also im Klartext:
Ich muss um die Antwort nmlich den 1. sensiblen Ast des Plexus lumbalis herumlernen und das was dazugehrt an Wissen auffllen, damit ich die Fragen beantworten kann... Und das erreiche ich nicht durchs 3malige kreuzen der Fragen, weil nicht nach jedem Ast des Plexus lumbalis gefragt wurde aber jederzeit gefragt werden kann.
Und so geht das mit den anderen Fragen auch.  

Verstehst du was ich meine.. 
Und genau dieses Problem habe ich seit dem 20. April seit ich frs Physikum angefangen hab zu lernen.
Ich erkenne wohl nicht das "SYSTEM" hinter dem IMPP....

----------


## LexA

wer sagt denn das ich mir darauf was einbilde, ist nur ein nettes gefhl.
alles was besser ist als bestehen ist wunderbar und noch ein grund mehr zu feiern. Ich kreuze halt sehr viel und ber diesen weg lerne ich auch sehr viel. Hab ich bis jetzt immer so gemacht und bin damit immer gut gefahren.
Fr die letzte physiopraktikums-klausur habe ich alle physiofragen gekreuzt. Es kam keine einzige altfrage dran, nur waren sie halt hnlich von den fakten, die da abgeprft worden sind. Siehe da 37 Punkte von 40. 
Und das kreuzen liegt mir einfach. Naja spass ist zu viel gesagt, bei der masse, aber es ist schon ok...

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Aber mal ernsthaft, wenn es so wre, dass ich die CD 5x von vorn bis hinten durchkreuze, zuerst nach Themen und dann wegen mir in  Form von einzelnen Physika wenn die Fragen durchgemischt sind, und ich dadurch logischerweise super Noten kreuze, wozu dann der ganze Stress hier im Forum??
> Jeder zweite der hier postet, heult rum weil er es nicht schafft. Warum dann nicht einfach die CD nehmen, 5 Wochen vorher hinsetzen, Rechner an und los gehts mit kreuzen so lange bis die Finger brennen, ohne ein Buch etc aufzuschlagen. Wenn das der Schlssel wre, warum macht es dann keiner??
> Und warum empfiehlt es auch keiner??



wenn du meine anfangsposts in diesem thread liest, ich habe das so empfohlen und auch genau so gemacht. und es ging gar nix dabei schief (waren ~ 78 %  und F07 war im vergleich zu H06 ein echter hammmer, mal abgesehen davon, das das eigene das schwerste physikum ist) 

lieber ein buch weniger anpacken und sehr viel kreuzen. 

auerdem gehrt wehklagen und meckern, frust und verzweiflung zum physikum einfach dazu, das ist tradition. ich habe das auch durchgemacht, schlaflose nchte etc. alle aufregung war total umsonst. 

es bleibt nun mal die unsicherheit nicht zu bestehen, man muss ein halbes jahr warten, "die ganze mhe umsonst", die groe stoffmenge, ist ja zugegeben nun mal keine kleine prfung.

----------


## GOMER

10 mal alles kreuzen? Nee Jungs, jetzt is gut, dann fall ich halt durch, drauf geschissen. Aber fr 60 Fragen brauch ich, ohne Kommentare, ca. 40 bis 50 min., bei 23 Physika  320 Fragen sind das rund 130 Tage (bei 8h pro Tag). Keiner kann mir erzhlen, da er das packt, jedenfalls nicht neben dem was sich im vierten Sem. sonst so abspielt. Mal ehrlich Leute, ich hab viel zu spt angefangen, aber ich werd sicher nicht anfangen mich in Trance zu kreuzen, mehr als 8h geht bei mir am Tag nicht, wenn sich da mit "Physikum in Regelstudienzeit" nicht vereinbaren lsst->fein, dann halt nicht.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

ML sagt: 160 Fragen pro Tag .... die mit Sinn und Verstand kreuzen.

Und dann das nochmal durchgehen, wo man total unsicher war und im Grunde nur geraten hat. Die wichtigen (also richtigen!) Aussagen verstehen!!!

----------


## LexA

ich habs so gemacht. ich habe die themen vorher durchgearbeitet und einen tag spter gekreuzt. natrlich alle fragen zum thema.
Jetzt bin angefangen physika zu kreuzen, also das 2. mal. gerade biochemie und physio hat man schon hufiger im semster gekreuzt. also nichts mit 10 mal...

----------


## Fresh Prince

Da gehen die Meinungen einfach auseinander. Mein Kumpel hat auch wie du im Frhling 07 geschrieben. Er konnte sich zu den 32 Studenten bundesweit zhlen, die in dem Physikum gerockt haben (ich muss dazu sagen, das ist gerechtfertigt, was der alles wei ist fast schon bengstigend).
Er ist da z.b. ganz anderer Meinung. Aber gut, ich werd nchste Woche nochmal alle Fragen kreuzen, dann zum 3. oder 4. mal und werd mal schauen, welche Prozentzahlen es noch sind. 

160 Fragen am Tag, das ist ein Witz oder???

Meint ML zum wiederholen oder zum neu-kreuzen?

Mal ehrlich, wenn ihr die Fragen zum 3. Mal kreuzt, dann gehen doch locker 100 in einer Stunde. Hochgerechnet auf einen Lerntag von 13Std jeder kann rechnen --> das ist eine ganze Menge.. Oder geht das nur mir so? Msste ich denn jedes mal den Kommentar lesen, auch wenn die Frage richtig ist, und ich vielleicht nicht immer erklren kann, warum sie gilt, aber ich wei das sie richtig ist und gut is???

@Jeckyll
hast du dich mal umgeschaut, wieviele im Forum auf die Ratschlge hren und tatschlich nur stumpf die CD kreuzen ohne ein Buch von innen zu sehen?
Ich bin bisher auf nichtmal eine Handvoll gestoen.. und von ca 3000 Studenten bundesweit die jedes Semester Physikum schreiben, ist das a bissal wenig, moanst net a?

----------


## LillithSophie

jetzt noch themenweise...?ich wei ja nich..die prozentwerte bezogen sich jetzt auf ganze physika.
fresh prince,du hast schon recht-zumindest was anatomie angeht."nur"kreuzen kann doch gar nicht reichen,oder??wozu gibts denn sonst irgendwelche repetitorien,kompendien etc..auerdem muss man ja auch noch durchs mndliche.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Das mit den 160 Fragen ist KEIN Witz. Man kreuzt aber auch anders irgendwie. Weil man auf Details acht gibt, die in der einen oder anderen Weise immer wieder gefragt werden.

Daisy, seit 4 Wochen tglich 160 Fragen kreuzend, danach lernend. Danach sollte man noch Fragen scannen - sprich: die Sofortlsungs-Funktion nutzen und einfach nochmal durchgehen. Allerdings NICHT das Kreuz- und Lernthema (-fach) des Tages, sondern ein gnzlich anderes Fach!

----------


## LillithSophie

lerntag von 13 std.????also ich kenne echt keinen,der so viel lernt..wei auch nicht,ob das so effektiv ist.
 so 300-400 fragen gehen schon am tag.mehr find ich schwierig(auer bei psycho)
fragen scannen ist bei mir wie texte einfach nur zu lesen-bringt gar nix.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ein Lerntag von 13 Stunden kann niemals effektiv sein. Sorry, da schaltet das Hirn einfach irgendwann ab. Was ntzt es mir, wenn ich stupide durch die CD hetze, nur damit ich mein "Pensum", was man einfach "schaffen muss" auch tatschlich durchkriege. 

Mehr als 7 - 8 Stunden geht nicht.

----------


## LexA

wie geil, psycho geht mal bei mir gar nicht 120 fragen davon und ich brauch ne lange lange pause, schrecklich diese langen texte...

----------


## Fresh Prince

Auf das Mndliche hab ich das jetzt mal gar nicht bezogen, da gelten an den Unis eh andere Gesetze.
Aber ich finds nur sehr erstaunlich, dass sich die Meinungen sehr unterscheiden. Von meinem Kumpel mit dem Superphysikum hab ich halt erfahren, dass es unmglich ist, sich einfach nur hinzusetzen und stumpf die CD von oben nach unten x-mal zu kreuzen und dann eine gute Note zu schreiben. Vermutlich wirds fr ne 4 oder 3 reichen, aber alles was drber sein will, geht damit wohl kaum.

Mal ne Frage, wenn ihr Pro Tag nicht mehr als 160 Fragen kreuzt oder auch 300 wie es hier manche schreiben, was macht ihr dann den Rest des Tages?
Schreibt ihr euch die ganzen Kommentare ab, oder lernt ihr die Fragen+Kommentare auswendig oder wieso braucht ihr so lange?
Mache ich da was falsch beim kreuzen???
Ich les die Frage, berleg kurz was richtig ist und mach dann mein Kreuz. Wenns richtig ist, gehts weiter, wenns falsch ist, denk ich nochmal kurz nach warums falsch war und was sonst richtig sein knnte und versuchs dann nochmal mit einem Klick und schau mir danach den Kommentar an und lese in mir durch... aber mehr mach ich nicht. Das braucht aber keine 15min sondern vielleicht 3.
Also was macht ihr den Rest der Zeit? Kommt grad was tolles im Fernsehen auer Bundesliga und WSOP ?
Aber ich hab im Physikum doch nur 4 Std fr 160 Fragen... Also msste ich daheim auch ein Zahn zulegen, oder nicht?

OMG wie mir das Physikum auf den Senkel geht

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Skripte  :hmmm...: 

Die von ML gibt es im brigen auch kuflich zu erwerben. Da steht alles drin. Ist einfach perfekt. Kein Scherz. Die Repetitorien basieren auf den Skripten bzw. die Skripte basieren auf den Repetitorien. Die Autoren sind auch Dozenten. Die wissen also, worauf es tatschlich ankommt.

Und genau sowas hnliches arbeite ich dann nachmittags nochmal durch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## scantron

http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=677502,

was soll man dazu noch sagen?

mhhhhhh

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

:peng:   :Grinnnss!:  ... aber auch   :kotzen:

----------


## Fresh Prince

> Ein Lerntag von 13 Stunden kann niemals effektiv sein. Sorry, da schaltet das Hirn einfach irgendwann ab.


Man glaubt gar nicht, wie belastbar man ist...
Und was man alles leisten kann, wenn man sich zwingt, motiviert und v.a. auch an den Ablauf gewhnt hat.
Mir fiel es am Anfang vom Semester auch schwer, lang zu lernen und am Ball zu bleiben, aber mittlerweile ist das fast schon normal.
Also ich finde schon das es geht. Und bisher haben mich die Ergebnisse auch darin besttigt, dass es gut luft.


Lol, das ist nochmal ein Grund mehr warum die Tulpenknicker aus dem Westen niemals Weltmeister werden DRFEN!!!!!  :Top:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> hast du dich mal umgeschaut, wieviele im Forum auf die Ratschlge hren und tatschlich nur stumpf die CD kreuzen ohne ein Buch von innen zu sehen?
> Ich bin bisher auf nichtmal eine Handvoll gestoen.. und von ca 3000 Studenten bundesweit die jedes Semester Physikum schreiben, ist das a bissal wenig, moanst net a?


ja, du hast recht es sind wenige mit der nur-cd-methode aber die 2995 mit der "ich lese viele bcher-methode" waren alle schlechter..   :Grinnnss!:  es reicht auch fr ne gute note. 

nur weil es wenige sind, heit es ja noch lange nicht, dass die methode falsch ist. ich wollte sie nur helfend empfehlen, mehr nicht. 


mit den 300 fragen meinte ich die, die man schon kennt, bei denen man den grund der antwort schon kennt. da kann man locker 300 am tag kreuzen. bei neufragen sind nicht mehr als hundert drin. 

aber 10 tage vorm physikum sollte man alle fragen schon zwei-, dreimal
gekreuzt haben.

@gomer: ich meine natrlich nicht alle physika, sondern nur ab 2000 oder 2002 soll man kreuzen, sonst wird es viel zu viel.

@prince: du bestehst sowieso prince, ohne dir zu nahe zu treten. du machst einen kompetenten eindruck. deinen charakter kenne ich schon aus meinem jahrgang. haben wir da auch zu hauf.   :Woow:  

alle anderen und sich selbst total verrckt machen und wenn man nach der klausur fragt wie es war, kommt die antwort: "hab 27 von 30 punkten geschafft, war ja doch neicht so schwer"

mehr als 8 stunden tglich, 5 wochen braucht es frs physikum nicht. 13 stunden sind viel zu viel. ich hab ca. 8 wochen gelernt, 7 stunden tglich, aber immer mit 2 tage kreuzen, 1 tag frei. die freien tage haben echt viel gebracht, weil man sich nicht von einem tag auf den anderen schleppen musste. und man am 2.tag sagen konnte "halt durch, morgen ist wieder frei"

wurde nicht mal in amerika ein rauchender affe ins gefngnis geschickt, der verweigerte nmlich damals auch dei aussage.

----------


## LexA

die hollnder wieder  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## GOMER

Ich wollte erst schreiben: "OMG, htte ich diesen Thread doch blo nie gelesen..."

Wenn's mich eins lehrt dann, da es DEN WEG nicht gibt, macht wie Ihr meint, alles andere, insbesondere 10 Tage davor, strzt Euch nur in Panik. Und genau das isses, was wir berhaupt nicht brauchen knnen. Natrlich isses doof durchzufallen, wnsch ich keinem, mir selbst schon dreimal nicht, aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich: Je nher es kommt, desto deutlicher wird doch, da das schlimmste am Physikum ist, da so ein Hype drum gemacht wird. Macht Euch locker, tut das was Ihr fr richtig haltet, egal ob es 1 1/2 oder 15h am Tag sind. Hrt auf Euch hier dumm und dmlich zu diskutieren, schnauft lieber durch geht frh ins Bett und versucht zu entspannen.

----------


## Fresh Prince

> mit den 300 fragen meinte ich die, die man schon kennt, bei denen man den grund der antwort schon kennt. da kann man locker 300 am tag kreuzen. bei neufragen sind nicht mehr als hundert drin.


Jo, ist kein Thema, das ist ein freies Land, jeder darf sagen was er denkt. Find das auch gut so, das zeigt mir schonmal, dass ich vermutlich mehr gemacht hab, als ich zum bestehen brauche  :Smilie: 

Eine letzte Frage fr heute, dann geh ich in die Falle. 
Locker 300 Fragen bekannte und wiederholte Fragen am Tag?
Was zum Henker macht ihr den Rest der Zeit??
Wie schaut euer "kreuzen" denn aus?
Apropos, das Wort gibts so im Duden gar nicht, keiner der nicht Medizin studiert, wird wissen, worums da geht   :Top:  
Liegt das daran, dass ihr nach 7 Std mit 2 Std Pausen einfach kein Bock mehr habt, und aufhrt oder lasst ihr euch extreeeeem viel Zeit beim lesen und kreuzt ganz laaaangsaaam so wie sich der Scharping immer ausgedrckt hat?

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

hab meinen letzten beitrag editiert, prince, sieh da bitte nach

----------


## Meuli

> http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=677502,
> 
> was soll man dazu noch sagen?
> 
> mhhhhhh


Ich schmei mich weg  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LexA

@Dr. Jekyll: iregenwie haben meine bananen mehr schwung und ich denke auch mehr spass an der sache, die vordere sieht doch sehr traurig aus

----------


## Ulle

Ich find es echt bewundernswert, wie diszipliniert manche von Euch lernen knnen. 

Ich lern im Moment keine 3h am Tag, kreuz dabei im Lernmodus locker vor mir her und lande bisher immer zwischen 60% und 80% - immer mir unbekannte Prfungen. Bisher bin ich noch nicht durchgefallen und ich hoffe mal, dass ich am 20/21. August nicht damit anfange. Mndlich hab ich glcklicherweise schon hinter mir.

Was mich ein bisschen nervt ist, dass ich durchs Kreuzen nicht besser werde: ich lande immer mal wieder bei 60%. Spornt nicht gerade dazu an, mehr zu tun (und ich hab ja schon erwhnt, dass ich den Sommer auch bissl cooler finde...).

Wre halt nur peinlich, wenn ich nun tatschlich durchfalle - schauen wir mal... =)

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

@ lexa: meine bananen machen ja auch poposex...

deswegen lchelt nur die hintere banane   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Meuli

DAS IST EIN ANSTNDIGES FORUM!!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

meuli warst du noch nie im gefngnis oder hast wenigstens training day gesehen?   :Grinnnss!:  

sorry, ich wollte nur die gedrckte stimmung ein wenig aufheitern, in wahrheit ist die hintere banane physiotherapeut und die vordere hat ein kreuzleiden.  


meuli, du bist weiblich oder...?    :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Meuli

*kicher* h *streng guck* natrlich^^ 
Jaja, red dich nur raus ... Tante Meuli wird dich im Auge behalten^^

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

ich hab tante meuli als smiley gefunden:

----------


## LillithSophie

ich glaub einige von euch haben das schon erwhnt,aber trotzdem:sind hier leute die schonmal durchgefallen sind?wenn ja,was glaubt ihr woran es lag?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Durchgefallen im Mrz. Grund: zu geringe effektive Vorbereitungszeit aufgrund anderer Prfungen

Durchgefallen brigens nur aufgrund schlechter Leistungen in Anatomie

Mndlich is allerdings passeeeeeeee  ::-dance: 



Hach, meine Banane ist so anstndig, gell Tante Meuli?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Meuli

> Hach, meine Banane ist so anstndig, gell Tante Meuli?


Jawoll, genau wie ihr Frauchen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Endlich mal jemand, der das so explizit feststellt  :Grinnnss!: 

 ::-angel:

----------


## supergirl17

Sehr nett: 
Fragt meine Ma, was fr Prfungen mte ihr denn noch machen? Ich: Physiologie Sie. Was gehrt alles dazu? Ich: alles ber das Herz, Atmung blabla. Sie: h? ich dachte, ihr httet den Krper schon komplett in Anatomie durchgesprochen   :Grinnnss!:  

Kleine Erklrung: in Hannover machen wir im Modellstudiengang keinen Physikum mehr, sondern physikumsquivalente Teilprfungen

----------


## Meuli

Das erinnert mich an meine Mama  :Grinnnss!: 
Damals, kurz vor der Histoprfung (2.Semester) .... 
Ich erklr ihr grad, wie so ne Prfung abluft: ja dann kriegen wir 2 Prparate und die mssen wir erkennen und halt was dazu sagen knnen
Sie: aber die knnt ihr doch noch gar net erkennen (so nach dem Motto: ihr seid doch noch ganz am Anfang des Studiums^^)    ::-oopss:   :Woow:  

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lala07

meine ma wollte mich gestern zum hundertsten mal berreden doch bis sonntag vor dem physikum dochmit in den urlaub nach sdfrankreich zu fahren...ich knnte doch auch dort lernen...

----------


## hennessy

im Histokurs:
Mein Nachbar schreit ganz aufgeregt: "Da bewegt sich noch was ganz groes"
Der Assi geht zu ihm und legt das Netzkabel des Mikroskops weg, das der Freak ber den Objekttrger laufen lie. Betretenes Schweigen neben mir und ein kopfschttelnder Assi.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Meine Mutter hat nach meiner (endlich) bestandenen Physio-Praktikumsklausur lauthals berall verkndet, ich htte jetzt das Physikum...... peinlich, peinlich.

----------


## Flauscheding

*grinsel*
Das ist der Grund, warum ich meinen Eltern die Details vorenthalte   :Grinnnss!:  ...

----------


## hennessy

dass ich das Physikum bestanden hatte, erfuhr ich per Post. Ich ffnete den Brief und las das Ergebnis. Weiters wird berliefert, dass ich lauthals schreiend und tobend vors Haus lief und bei strmendem Regen sthetisch sehr wertvolle Fruchtbarkeitstnze auffhrte. (Dazu sollte man wissen, dass ich damals in Mnchen direkt neben einer stark frequentierten Kreuzung wohnte und anscheinend fr den einen oder anderen Verkehrsinfarkt sorgte)
Ich selbst kann mich nur sehr unwesentlich erinnern, denn es wurde sofort ein Stockwerksfest organisiert, bei dem ich dann anscheinend erheblich nass geworden bin.

Quintessenz:
Rechnet mit absolut irrationalen Erscheinungen, wenn Ihr das Ergebnis bekommt.
Sehr viel Glck an Alle!!!!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

So, jetzt kommen fr mich nur noch die Psycho/Bio-Tage...... also entspannend *hstel*.

Naja, nebenher kann man dann auch nochmal schn alles andere wiederholen. Quasi auf den letzten Stipp  :hmmm...: 

Heute Abend geht's mal auf ne Geburtstagsparty *freu*. Endlich mal wieder MENSCHEN und keine KREUZE!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hennessy

> So, jetzt kommen fr mich nur noch die Psycho/Bio-Tage...... also entspannend *hstel*.
> 
> Naja, nebenher kann man dann auch nochmal schn alles andere wiederholen. Quasi auf den letzten Stipp 
> 
> Heute Abend geht's mal auf ne Geburtstagsparty *freu*. Endlich mal wieder MENSCHEN und keine KREUZE!


bist ja gut in der Zeit, Daisy!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Jep, das bin ich!  :Grinnnss!: 

Daisy, heute wieder gut gekreuzt und ergo ziemlich zufrieden  :Grinnnss!:  (okeeeee, Physik war wieder mal *******  :Grinnnss!: )

----------


## hennessy

> Jep, das bin ich! 
> 
> Daisy, heute wieder gut gekreuzt und ergo ziemlich zufrieden  (okeeeee, Physik war wieder mal ******* )


geht das eigentlich noch, dass man die kleinen Fcher einfach weglt und dafr die groen besser lernt?

----------


## SynC

Humhum...ich bin immer noch am berlegen ob ich nochmal 1-2 Tage in Physik investieren soll. Oder nicht lieber doch stattdessen nochmal alle falsch beantworteten Fragen kreuzen...was meint ihr?  :Smilie:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Nicht wirklich! Das sind Punkte, die man verschenkt, was ja nicht ntig wre. Chemie geht allein wegen Biochemie meist schon erheblich besser. Wenn man sich da dann zustzlich nochmal hinterkniet, wird auch hier das Ergebnis meist noch besser. Bio ist echt wichtig! Da kann man guuuute Punkte holen, wenn man sich mit der Materie (wird irgendwie immer mehr Mibi-lastig *find*) befasst hat. Zu Physik sag ich persnlich mal gar nix  :Grinnnss!: 

Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass man immer schauen sollte, wie der Aufwand und der Nutzen ist. Wenn ich z. B. ne absolute Physik-Nulpe bin (und rechentechnisch auch nicht sonderlich begabt bin), dann wre der Aufwand im Vergleich zum Ergebnis viel zu hoch. Also kann ich diese Zeit fr die groen Fcher besser aufwenden.

 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Grbler

Physik ist auch mein Hassfach. Brauche ewig lange um _irgendwas_ zu rechnen, und nachher ist es dann auch noch falsch  :grrrr....:  Naja, egal, die Gesamtquote reicht gut zum Bestehen  :hmmm...:  Ist ja immerhin etwas.

----------


## Fresh Prince

> Humhum...ich bin immer noch am berlegen ob ich nochmal 1-2 Tage in Physik investieren soll. Oder nicht lieber doch stattdessen nochmal alle falsch beantworteten Fragen kreuzen...was meint ihr?


Kreuz die Fragen an einem halben Tag und gut is. Dann bist wieder drin, hast die Formeln wieder im Kopf und weiter gehts. Wrd da nicht viel Zeit vergeuden...
Ich versuch am Montag nochmal alle 3 kleinen Fcher durchzukreuzen, auch wenn ichs vor einer Weile schon ein paarmal gemacht hab. Die Biofragen werden halt irgendwie durchgeratscht, bis das Handgelenkt brennt  :Smilie:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Mannomaaaan...   :Blush:  
erst der Entspannungsabend beim Mnne, OHNE Buch und OHNE CD-Rom..
dann Dr.Jekyll, der mich echt ma wieder motiviert hat!!!!
 ::-dance:  
Ja, ich glaube ich kann es schaffen!!!  Und ihr auch!!!   :Top:  

CD anschmeiss und auf die Tasten hmmer....

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

gern geschehen, steffi   :Grinnnss!:  


also ich habs damals so gemacht in physik und chemie:

jeweils die letzten beiden physika alle 80 fragen in chemie und physik.
(eigentlich waren es nur 60). die sollte man wirklich top knnen, auch wenn ein cosinus oder irgendwas total schwieriges vorkam, trotzdem durchbeien.

dazu noch die ganz einfachen sachen, wie z.B. halbwetrszeitfragen, etc. das guckt man sich 5 minuten an und kann es dann, einfache punkte.

 alle anderen physik- und chemie-fragen einfach ignorieren. das verhltnis zeitaufwand/punkte steht sonst gerade bei physik- und chemieahnungslosen
wie mir in keinem  verhltnis zueinander.



also das waren dann 1 tag chemie und 1 tag physik und dad reicht dann fr die 50 - 60%. (es ist bei insgesamt 320 fragen auch schnurzpiepegal,, ob man in physik 50% oder 70% holt, das hat nmlich auch damit zu tun, was fr altfagen drankommen.)


auerdem kann man das auch von der warte sehen: es klammern viele physik und chemie soweit wie mglich aus und man muss   im physikum ja nur so gut sein, wie alle aneren, dann hat man bestanden, also wenn alle physik und chemie
vernachlssigen ist das fr alle gut und der eigene punkteschnitt wird nicht gesenkt   :Grinnnss!:  


es kommen statt 20 fragen momentan sowieso nur 15 vor, 5 kann man so (hwz, alphastrahler, strmungsgeschwindigkeit, der pipikram), 5 rt man komplett, und bei den anderen 5 kann man schon die hlfte der falschantworten wegstreichen.

e voila, das sind dann nach adam riese aus mainz 10 von 15 punkten, was vollkommen klargeht, fr 1 tag lernen. 


chemie genauso machen, bio aber alles, leichte punkte!!!

----------


## hennessy

gute Rechnung, das klappt schon!

----------


## LillithSophie

ehrlich gesagt,habe ich keine ahnung warum ich da berhaupt hingehen sollte.lerne seit ner ewigkeit,bin schlecht im kreuzen und hab das gefhl total viele zusammenhnge nicht zu kapieren.vielleicht sollte ich echt einfach aufhren.das bringts doch so nicht.wahrscheinlich ist das ganze studium echt zu schwer fr mich.muss mal nach alternativen suchen.find nur grad keine.

----------


## Flauscheding

Ach komm Lilith, soo schlimm kanns gar nicht sein, hmm?
Ich schieb grad auch ne Krise und weite was? Sch*** egal, ich mach heute Abend frei, hab nen Bier getrunken, schau Miss Marple und denk nicht bers P nach. Morgen gehts frisch weiter. 
Auerdem, hast du ja noch 1 Woche, da kann man noch ne Menge rausholen.
Wie schlimm ist es denn? Lass dich mal von den Kreuzquoten Dritter nicht irritieren.

----------


## lala07

genau so fhl ich mich auch grade  :Nixweiss:  ...wei einfach nicht, warum ich die letzten wochen nicht die kurve gekriegt habe und jetzt sitz ich da mit meinem haufen, den ich noch lernen wollte und wei nicht, was ich machen soll...kreuze muss ich auch noch jede menge und krach mit meinem freund hab ich jetzt auch noch...  :kotzen:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Hey kommt!!!

Eine Woche vorher darf zwar gezweifelt und gestritten und gejammert, aber nicht aufgegeben werden!!!!   ::-winky:  

Sitze hier in meinem Nachtdienst und wei nun wieder ganz genau, WARUM ich das eigentlich tue.. und daran solltet ihr euch auch wieder erinnern!!!
 :Top:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> genau so fhl ich mich auch grade  ...wei einfach nicht, warum ich die letzten wochen nicht die kurve gekriegt habe und jetzt sitz ich da mit meinem haufen, den ich noch lernen wollte und wei nicht, was ich machen soll...kreuze muss ich auch noch jede menge und krach mit meinem freund hab ich jetzt auch noch...


@lala und lilith: und wenn ihr die letzten 7 monate 14 stunden am tag gekreuzt httet, ihr httet immer noch selbstzweifel und und das gefhl "ihr habt die groen zusamnnehnge nicht kapiert".


das ist ganz normal, die zweifel hat jeder vorm groen p. ich hatte sie auch.

arsch zusammenkneifen, wie ein richtiger mann hingehen und erhobenen hauptes durchziehen, 








oder am zweiten tag krank machen, wenns nicht hinhaut   :Grinnnss!: 


aber vorher kneifen gilt nicht, schei was auf die essenstrung, einschlafstrung, lernstrung und was wei ich noch fr strungen vorm Physikum, einfach durchziehen und gut ist.

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> arsch zusammenkneifen, wie ein richtiger mann hingehen und erhobenen hauptes durchziehen,


  ::-oopss:  wie passend die Bananen dazu   :bhh:   :hmmm...:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

WIR SIND EIN ANSTNDIGES FORUM!!!   :hmmm...: 

 immer diese freien assoziationen   :Nixweiss:  (das hatte ich trotz meines morbiden charakters nun nich bedacht  :Grinnnss!:  )

tamte meuli wird dich observieren  :Grinnnss!:  

gerade aufgewacht oder jetzt erst ins bett? beim ersten, meine hochachtung, beim zweiteren mein mitgefhl.


ich geh jetzt pennen, PARTY HARD ist vorbei !!!  :kotzen:   :bhh:

----------


## LillithSophie

hey danke leute,
eigentlich bin ich gar nicht sooo der typ der die ganze zeit rumheult.aber das physikum zerrt schon n bissel sehr an meinen nerven.okay,klar gehe ich jetzt hin..lala,du auch,okay?!

@flauscheding:ziemlich beschissen,kreuze auf einmal immer nur noch 55 in physio und bc,obwohl ich da schonmal bei 70 lag.von physik und chemie und so will ich mal nicht reden.

naja,ihr habt schon recht es ist ja noch eine woche zeit...
ganz lieben gru an euch alle,strz mich jetzt mal auf bio und anatomie..

kreuzt ihr eigentlich im lernmodus oder im prfungsmodus?

----------


## Fresh Prince

> und wenn ihr die letzten 7 monate 14 stunden am tag gekreuzt httet, ihr httet immer noch selbstzweifel und und das gefhl "ihr habt die groen zusamnnehnge nicht kapiert


Genau so ists, kann ich nur besttigen. (ok, es waren nicht 7 Monate und 14 Stunden, aber Mitte April und 8-9 und in Spitzenzeiten auch mehr....)

Aber was bringts? Nix, die Zweifel sind da und fertig. Ihr habt noch 7 Tage Zeit, da kann man noch ne ganze Menge aufholen, wenn man denn noch soooo viel tun muss. Man muss sich halt nur mal zwingen und motivieren und nicht immer gleich rumjammern, dass es nicht geht. Denn davon wirds sicher nicht besser, genau im Gegenteil!! Lieber Zhne zusammenbeien und das letzte bisschen Energie rausholen, was noch drin ist und dann wird das schon.
Und ganz schnell werdet ihr merken, dass eure Belastungsgrenze noch viel weiter oben ist, als ihr denkt. Stichwort Schweinehund!!!
Htte letztes Semester, als ich fr den Anatomieprpkurs jeden Scheiss gelernt habe, weil ichs wissen wollte, nie gedacht, dass es noch steigerbar ist. Aber das ist es!!! Die Belastungsgrenze kann man noch weiter hochfahren, ihr msst nur wollen und an euch glauben, dann geht das!!
 :Top:  

Ich glaub, ich werd mich mal mit S. Spielberg unterhalten... das is ja nix anderes mehr als ein Nervenkrimi. Die letzten beien die Hunde und die die ein festes Nervenkostm haben, und mentale Panzer sind, kommen durch..   :bhh:  
Idealer Stoff fr ein Film... (rofl)

----------


## Ulle

> Ich glaub, du hast die Frage nicht verstanden bzw interpretierst es falsch!
> Es geht bei der Behandlung von Dehydratation darum, dem Krper wieder Elektrolyte und Flssigkeit zuzufhren. Dir msste klar sein, dass Wasser berwiegend passiv diffundiert und entscheidend die Elektrolyt.konz ist, nach der sich der Wasserstrom richtet (Stichwort Osmose).
> Die Rehydratationslsung, so wie es auch im Text steht, dient dazu, dem Krper vermehrt Elektrolyte zu geben, die AKTIV ber Transporter btw passiv ber solvent drag resorbiert werden. Damit kann der Gradient aufgebaut werden und Wasser kann dadurch entlang des Gradienten in Mucosazellen diffundieren und ins Plasma gelangen und so das Plasmavolumen erhhen.
> Die Diffusion geht aber nicht, wenn der Darmchymus noch strker hyperton ist und umgekehrt Wasser von den Mucosazellen zieht. Das gleiche Bild hast du, wenn du dir Salzwasser in Hoher Konz. verabreichst. das EZV ist hyperton, dadurch diffundiert Wasser vom IZR in EZR und die Zelle schrumpft und dehydriert obwohl insgesamt das Plasmavolumen hyperhydriert ist <-- Hypertone hyperhydratation
> Um das zu verhindern, wird durch den Reisschleim der Brei hypoton, was aber nicht heit, dass die Elektrolyte weg sind. Die knnen trotzdem ber die Transporter aufgenommen werden. Durch den aufgebauten Gradienten strmt das Wasser aus dem Dnndarm ins Gewebe. Weil nun die Zelle hyperton gegenber dem Chymus ist und so das Wasser per Diffusion entlang des Gradienten strmen kann und resorbiert wird.
> *Wie der Reisschleim es schafft, den Chymus hypoton zu machen, kann ich jetzt auf Anhieb auch nicht erklren. Trgt aber zum Beantworten der Frage auch berhaupt nicht bei... weshalb es der Autor des Kommentars wohl weggelassen hat, um gestresste Studenten nicht noch mehr zu nerven.*
> 
> Wrd mich deswegen nicht zu lange stressen. Prinzip kapieren wie es funktioniert und nchste Frage machen.
> Man msste sich mal berlegen, warum oder wie Strke in der Lage ist, eine Lsung hypoton zu machen. Eigentlich doch nur, indem es die Elektrolyte bindet, oder nicht? Nur freie Ionen sind doch osmotisch aktiv. Knnte vielleicht so funktionieren...
> ...


*alte Leichen rauskram, weil ich gerade Physio kreuze* 

Ich weiss ja nicht, wer die Kommentare fr die CD schreibt, aber in diesem Fall ist der Kommentar schlicht lcherlich. Und um Fresh Prince ein wenig zu gngeln, der zentrale Punkt zum Verstndnis ist unter anderem der, dass Strke die Osmolaritt einer Lsung (wenn auch nur gering) steigert - eine Senkung kann nur durch Zugabe zustzlichen Lsungsmittels erfolgen. Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, worin der Vorteil liegt, aber die Geschichte mit dem Glc/Na-Symport macht Sinn - Strke steigert die Osmolaritt einer Flssigkeit z.b. gegenber Monosacchariden nur wenig, gleichzeitig kann aber mehr Natrium ber Cosymport resorbiert werden.

----------


## Fresh Prince

> Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, worin der Vorteil liegt, aber die Geschichte mit dem Glc/Na-Symport macht Sinn - Strke steigert die Osmolaritt einer Flssigkeit z.b. gegenber Monosacchariden nur wenig, gleichzeitig kann aber mehr Natrium ber Cosymport resorbiert werden.


Ok, klrt mich mal auf.. Der Glucose/Na symporter in den Mucosazellen wird wodurch induziert, wer ist dafr verantwortlich, dass das scheissding sein Job tut?
Ist jetzt die Glucosekonzentration bzw der Gradient fr den Transport verantwortlich, oder der Na-Gradient, der durch die basolaterale Na/K-ATPase aufgebaut wurde?
Entweder hab ich ein Riesendenkfehler, oder in den Bchern ists schwammig erklrt...
Helft mir mal

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

immer der natriumgradient. glucose will die zelle haben, und natrium ist "der transporter"-> kopplung, aufgebaut durck Na/K-ATPase, basolateral.

allet klar, freshi?   :Grinnnss!: 


es ist zwar viel glukose dann im darm vorhanden, aber die konzentration auf die einzelne zelle an glukose ist bedeutend hher. also NA+-kopplung gegen den gradienten.

 zur blutseite der darmzelle,  war glaube ich ein ein kanal fr glukose? (glut oder so?)

----------


## Dr. House

> *alte Leichen rauskram, weil ich gerade Physio kreuze*


Eine tolle Leiche. Ich lach mich jedesmal kaputt, wenn ich darberkreuze




> Ich weiss ja nicht, wer die Kommentare fr die CD schreibt, aber in diesem Fall ist der Kommentar schlicht lcherlich. Und um Fresh Prince ein wenig zu gngeln, der zentrale Punkt zum Verstndnis ist unter anderem der, dass Strke die Osmolaritt einer Lsung (wenn auch nur gering) steigert - eine Senkung kann nur durch Zugabe zustzlichen Lsungsmittels erfolgen. Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, worin der Vorteil liegt, aber die Geschichte mit dem Glc/Na-Symport macht Sinn - Strke steigert die Osmolaritt einer Flssigkeit z.b. gegenber Monosacchariden nur wenig, gleichzeitig kann aber mehr Natrium ber Cosymport resorbiert werden.


Wr schon logisch.... wenn in den Trink-Lsungen nicht schon ausreichend Glucose drin wre. Ist aber. 

Der zweite Witz in dem Kommentar ist: Anscheinend erhht Reisschleim die Motilitt des Darmes, was die Verwendung von Reisschleim entgltig ad absurdum fhrt.
Man sollte gut berlegen, ob man dieser pdiatrischen Leitlinie spter einmal folgt   :Grinnnss!:  ... sie is komisch. Und die Frage natrlich falsch und ein Streichkandidat.

Davon abgesehen: Als Mutter eines Dnnpfiffkindes wre ich aufgeschmissen. Wie, zur Hlle, kocht man Reisschleim?

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

ihr mit euer reisschleim frage  ::-oopss:  futtert einfach eueren schleim und gut ist, und stellt nicht so viele fragen  :Grinnnss!:  



hatte mich damals auch gewundert die frage, einfach auf "weiter" klicken und problem gelst...

hab mir gerade noch mal die ersten seiten des threads durchgelesn, da waren alle noch gutgelaunt. und jetzt diskussion ber zhen schleim und natrium   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. House

> ihr mit euer reisschleim frage  futtert einfach eueren schleim und gut ist, und stellt nicht so viele fragen  
> 
> hatte mich damals auch gewundert die frage, einfach auf "weiter" klcken und problem gelst...


So. Hab ich Dich erwischt  :bhh:  
Das ist genau der Grund, weshalb tausende Pdiater Kinder sinnlos mit Reisschleim qulen.

Die ham alle blind geglaubt, was das IMPP sagt  :Woow:

----------


## ligand

von wann bis wann findet das august- physikum statt? also mndlich + schriftlich? bin nchstes jahr dran und mu aber jetzt schon wissen, wann ich meinen urlaub buchen kann  :Grinnnss!:   :Woow:  
viel glck und wissen fr die armen, die demnchst dran sind...  ::-winky:

----------


## Flauscheding

schriftlich: www.impp.de
mndlich: LPA deiner Uni

----------


## Fresh Prince

Yeehaw... Biochemie lief ja mal geschmeidig. Htt ich nicht gedacht, dass des so gut geht   :Top:  
Btw, an diejenigen, die glauben, mehr als 160Fragen pro Tag wren Overkill, die Ergebnisse haben mir da was anderes gesagt. In 2 Tagen alle BC Fragen gekreuzt inklusive den Chemiefragen. Also es geht schon, man muss sich nur zusammenreien...

Sogesehen bietet die Woche noch massig Zeit alles zu wiederholen, von daher heits "reinhauen".

Ich glaub, mit Biochemie  lassen sich auch sichere Punkte einfahren, es sei denn, sie ndern komplett den Fragenstil und die Inhalte. Aber das glaub ich jetzt mal eher weniger

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

freshi wird langsam zum checker.    :bhh:  du packst det eh.


macht mal alle noch nen bichen psycho, das ist DER punktelieferant.
mit "menschlichem gespr" kann man da gut punkte holen.

----------


## Dr. House

> Yeehaw... Biochemie lief ja mal geschmeidig. Htt ich nicht gedacht, dass des so gut geht   
> Btw, an diejenigen, die glauben, mehr als 160Fragen pro Tag wren Overkill, die Ergebnisse haben mir da was anderes gesagt. In 2 Tagen alle BC Fragen gekreuzt inklusive den Chemiefragen. Also es geht schon, man muss sich nur zusammenreien...


Biochemie geht gut. Das ist total cool. Aber Physio macht mich krank.  :kotzen:  

Da bin ich nur minimal besser geworden und hoffe, da ich mich besser konzentrieren kann, wenn ich das auf Papier habe. Furchtbare Pleite!

----------


## lala07

mir gehts echt andersrum physio super, biochemie schlecht und ich wei gar nicht warum, weil ich es unterm semester eigentlich immer konnte...aber ich setz mich da nochmal dran!
*motiviertbinheute*

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Ich hab will mich heute auch mal loben..  :Blush:  
Hab mich an meine ungeliebten /warum auch immer verhassten Beckenorgane getraut... Und JUHU

Und Leute!! Jetzt zweifel ich nicht mehr, das wir in der letzten Woche nochmal so richtig einen raushauen knnen!!

Ran an die Tasten und Endspurt einlegen!!!!!!   :Top:   ::-winky:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

@ Dr. jekyll... wre schn, wenn ich da "schon" aufgestanden wre..
Aber mute leider Dienst schieben, wie gleich auch..   :Nixweiss:

----------


## lala07

kreuzt du nur noch oder lernst du auch noch?

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> kreuzt du nur noch oder lernst du auch noch?


Da ich bis morgen frh im Nachtdienst bin, bleibt mir heute nur noch wiederholendes Lesen / Lernen brig..

Hab das bisher aber auch immer so gemacht: Themenweise Kreuzen + Lernen.. dann mal Organweise, aber Fcherdurcheinander.. und immer so 300-400 Fragen.. mit Sportpause zwischendurch..

Ab morgen wird dann nur noch Klausurweise in die Tasten gehauen.. der Powerendspurt..   ::-oopss:  

Und bald ist es endlich geschafft!!!!!   :Top:  

*steffi-in-einer-manischen-Aufschwung-Phase*   :hmmm...:

----------


## Flauscheding

Mich berkommt gerade eine dezente Panikattacke   :kotzen:  , dabei hab ich eben so gut gekreuzt *hmpf*. Und trotzdem: Herzrasen und Panik *arghs*, bin ich denn schon vllig bekloppt?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Normal, Se, vllig normal....

Wie ich schon einmal sagte: ne Achterbahnfahrt is NIX dagegen!

----------


## Fino

> Mich berkommt gerade eine dezente Panikattacke   , dabei hab ich eben so gut gekreuzt *hmpf*. Und trotzdem: Herzrasen und Panik *arghs*, bin ich denn schon vllig bekloppt?


Nee, nicht bekloppt, nur prae-physikal
 :bhh:  

*Flauschedingknuddel*

----------


## Flauscheding

*sfz* Dat war/ist aber echt heftig...ich werd hier echt noch bekloppt. Kann ja nun nicht sein, dass ich Luftnot, zitternde Hnde, massive Tachykardie "mal eben einfach so" bei dem Gedanken an Montag bekomm...

Wer weist mich in die Geschlossene ein?   :kotzen:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ganz wichtig: Nicht auf diese Zeichen achten! Ihnen keinerlei Beachtung schenken!!!!! Never ever!!!!!!!

Und wenn es ganz schlimm werden sollte: lernen, sich eine positive Stimmung hinein zu versetzen. An irgendwas Schnes denken..... und sich so aus der Panik heraus manvrieren.

Blooooo nich die Finger an die Carotis legen!!!!!!!!

----------


## Flauscheding

*rofl* Haks ab, die Carotiden lass ich in Ruhe   :bhh:  
Mann ey, das gibts doch nicht *Meeresrauschencdeinleg*
Ommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ....  :bhh:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

*mit Flauschedingen ein paar schmutzige Lieder zur Ablenkung singt* 

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

::-oopss:  
Ich bin anstndig, ich kenn doch keine schmutzigen Lieder *entsetzt gugg*    :bhh:

----------


## Fino

@Flauscheding:
haben wir ALLE durchgemacht, gehoert irgendwie dazu.
Wie ist das Wetter bei Euch? Geh 'mal 'ne Runde um den Block.  ::-bee:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Geh Sternschnuppen gucken!!!!!!!! Das entspannt und zaubert Lcheln ins Gesicht, garantiert! Hab's gestern Abend ausprobiert  :Grinnnss!:   :Love:

----------


## Flauscheding

> @Flauscheding:
> haben wir ALLE durchgemacht, gehoert irgendwie dazu.
> Wie ist das Wetter bei Euch? Geh 'mal 'ne Runde um den Block.


Echt? So heftig? Na dann ignorier ich das geflissentlich, dann ist das ja "normal". Wobei, ich mach mir da ja nun tatschlich dezente Sorgen ...
Wetter? Najo... ich war heute ja schon drauen, 1x/Tag mu reichen *g*

----------


## horsedoc

trink dir ein/zwei/... Bierchen-das beruhigt auch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

STERNE GUCKEN!!!!!!!!!! Besser als Bier, versprochen!!!!!

Man kann sooooooooooooooo schn die Gedanken entfleuchen merken  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Aber beim Sternschnuppen gucken kommt man ja wieder auf die Idee, sich bekloppte Sachen zu wnschen....   ::-oopss:

----------


## hennessy

> Aber beim Sternschnuppen gucken kommt man ja wieder auf die Idee, sich bekloppte Sachen zu wnschen....


ist das nicht wunderbar?  ::-angel:

----------


## lala07

guckt ihr schon? ich dachte erst zwischen 12 und 1? haben die im radio jedenfalls gesagt...

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

in ganz deutschland sternschnuppen oder nur in dsseldorf und mnchen??  :hmmm...:

----------


## lala07

also ich komme aus hessen und bei uns haben sies im radio gesagt...also im rhein-neckar-gebiet definitiv auch!

----------


## Dr. House

Hier in Frankfurt ist der Himmel zu hell. Schade.
Da wo ich herkomme hat man sowas immer ganz toll gesehen und in solchen Nchten sprangen auch die Koi im Teich. Wunderschn....

Hier ist Knast  :kotzen:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Hier is Gewitter....   :Nixweiss:  
Nix mit Wnsche wnschen... also doch lieber lernen....

----------


## nadine86

Oh, was ein glck, euch gehts auch allen so!
Dachte schon ich wr die einzige mit somatoformen Strungen a la Tachykardie und gastrointestinaler Motorik vor Montag! Hattet ihr die Mndliche schon? Da wackeln mir nmlich noch nen bisschen mehr die Knie.....vor allem, weil die so kurzfristig nachrichten verschicken (etwa 2-3 Tage vorher - ist das bei euch auch so oder wisst ihr schon was?)
Bei mir kommt noch dazu, dass ich auch erst alles fcherweise gekreuzt habe, und darum die Fragen schon kenne (kenne-nicht wei! Das ist ein Unterschied - hab ich gemerkt)
Jetzt wei ich nicht, ob meine 65% in Anatomie "echt" sind oder eher Fragen-auswendig-kennen.
Ich kann euch allen zustimmen: Biochemie und Physio - das geht bei mir abwechselnd rauf und runter, je nachdem was ich grade gelernt habe. Nur Anatomie- das ist und bleibt schlecht.
Habt ihr schon nen "Ablenkungsplan" frs WE? Ich berleg noch - nur ganz weit weg von bchern und Cd-Roms....

----------


## Dr. House

> Habt ihr schon nen "Ablenkungsplan" frs WE? Ich berleg noch - nur ganz weit weg von bchern und Cd-Roms....


Ich bin da immer ganz bse und lerne meist bis zur letzten Sekunde. Sonst geht es mir schlecht. Auerdem bekomme ich den besten Drive immer am Schlu.
Mich macht das auch nicht wahnsinnig, wenn ich am Klausurtag um 4.00 Uhr aufstehe und dann nochmal kurz lerne.

... also mach ich's wie immer und sehe am nachmittag so richtig verorgelt aus  :hmmm...: 

Da ist aber jeder anders.

----------


## lala07

ich mach das auch so...alle zeit noch nutzen, um sich nachher nicht vorwerfen zu mssen, nicht alles getan zu haben...ber die effektivitt dieser zeit lsst sich zwar streiten, aber ich muss fr prfungen auch nicht ausgeschlafen sein oder gut gefrhstckt haben...  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

am letzten tag wird nicht mehr gelernt, nix neues, und die groen basics, die schon zwei wochen her sind, schaut man sich noch mal an und gut ist.
geht noch mal spazieren, schaltet ab, denkt nicht ans physikum, *trefft vor allem keine panischen kommilitonen*  und schaut ne gute dvd und dann ab in die falle mit 1,3 promille. ihr msst nur morgens dafr sorgen, dass euch jemand weckt. 

sauft euch zu, damit ihr pennen knnt, schlaf ist wichtiger als nchtern zu sein.

alle die ausgeschlafen waren, hatten sich ne flasche rotwein am abend davor reingezwitschert.

----------


## LexA

das ist ganz nach meinem geschmack, aber ich werde es bei einem bierchen belassen...

----------


## Dr. House

> sauft euch zu, damit ihr pennen knnt, schlaf ist wichtiger als nchtern zu sein.
> 
> alle die ausgeschlafen waren, hatten sich ne flasche rotwein am abend davor reingezwitschert.


Himmel!
Kopfschmerzen sind was Grauenhaftes, wenn man sich konzentrieren sollte.  

Ich empfehle in panischen Zeiten sich an den Arzt des Vertrauens zu wenden und die Sache professionell zu regeln. Wie im KH bei der OP-Vorbereitung  :Grinnnss!: 

Aber richtig: Schlaf ist wichtig. Wer da Probleme hat, sollte sich VORHER darum kmmern.

Ich kann mich an ein wenig lustiges Anatomie-Rigorosum erinnern vor dem ich die ganze Nacht nicht geschlafen hatte. Das war pltzlich ganz unterirdisch und unbestehbar.

----------


## Blondi

Ja, Abstand und Schlaf sind das Wichtigste. Man darf sich blo nicht kurz vorher noch verrckt machen, das produziert eher Blackouts und macht das unzugnglich, was man eigentlich drauf hat.

----------


## nadine86

Ja, normalerweise bin ich auch einer von den "Noch mal schnell rber -jede Info kann wichtig sein", aber ich glaube, dann krieg ich die Nervositt gar nicht mehr in den Griff. Ich werd wohl Billard spielen gehen, Alk ist nicht so meine Sache, hoffentlich schlaf ich trotzdem nen bisschen. 
Es wird bei mir zwar eng (v.a. mndlich), aber wenn ich kann mich in sowas richtig reinsteigern, und dann ist das auch nicht mehr spaig.
Hauptsache, es ist endlich mal vorbei! Mir ist es inzwischen fast egal, was dabei rumkommt, na ja - wr natrlich bestanden  schner  :Grinnnss!:  
Ach ja - fr alle, bei denen es einfach mit einem ganz bestimmten Thema hapert (z.B. Systembahnen im Gehirn ...) gibt es auf Medizinstudent.de Skripte  (umsonst)- ist jetzt zwar arg kurzfristig, aber ich hab mir noch so einiges runtergeladen - beim Lesen soll ja auch was hngenbleiben! Und um diese Zeit kann ich mich eh nicht mehr richtig konzentrieren...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Mich kotzt an, dass ich gerade jetzt so verdchtig oft ne verstopfte Nase habe sowie Magen-Darm-"Gewitter". Verdammt, das kann ich jetzt nicht gebrauchen!!!!  :grrrr....:

----------


## nadine86

kann ich dir nachfhlen - der Krper versuchts halt mit allem! Der GI-Trakt ist bei mir bei Nervositt (Prfungsangst!!) eh immer dran, aber hatte hufiger mal ne Art Tinnitus und nen entzndeten Zahn. Einfach gar nicht ignorieren!  :Nixweiss:

----------


## lala07

ich hab diese augenzuckungen...
aber im moment hab ich sie noch nich...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Meinen Tinnitus, der sich gerade sauwohl fhlt, erwhne ich ja shcon gar nicht mehr!

----------


## lala07

du hast wirklich nen tinnitus? geht der wieder weg nach der prfung oder hast du den immer? 
ist ja schon irgendwie beunruhigend...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Flauscheding

... wo wir gerade dabei sein: meinem Magen-Darm-Trakt gehts seit Wochen schon prchtig *hust*, aber es gibt ja tolle Cremes   :Oh nee...:  .
Habe eben das Frhjahrs-P-Anatomie gekreuzt, dat ging ja mal gar nicht *sfz* ...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> du hast wirklich nen tinnitus? geht der wieder weg nach der prfung oder hast du den immer? 
> ist ja schon irgendwie beunruhigend...


Jo, aber schon seit 15 Jahren... man lebt irgendwann damit. Nervt aber in solchen Situationen gerne mehr (vor allem beim Einschlafen).

----------


## lala07

naja gut dann hattest du ihn ja schon vor dem studium...

berlege mir manchmal, wenn man in solchen stressigen situationen schon so krasse somatische strungen hat, ob der job als arzt dann der richtige ist...will ja nich dauerhaft krank sein spter mal...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hab damals eine Woche vor Studienbeginn nen Hrsturz wieder gehabt, weil ich mir so einen Kopf machte, ob das alles so hinhauen wrde, wie ich mir das vorstellte. 

Dann letztes Jahr wieder kurz vor nem Hrsturz gestanden...... man gewhnt sich dran   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Ulle

Kennt jemand eine Seite, wo man die Frhjahrsversion sich mal anschauen kann? Wollte kein Geld ausgeben, um mir die neuste Version zuzulegen...

Ansonsten: wird schon =)

----------


## lala07

mediscript.de

da kann man sich alle alten examina kostenlos herunterladen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

:Nixweiss:  
Ich maaag nicht mehr..... das Magengrummeln und die Alptrume begleiten mich jetzt auch schon seit einem Monat...

vor allem will ich nicht mehr immer wieder und wieder alles wiederholen...
In Psycho kann ich "negative Verstrkung" schon nicht mehr sehen....
 :dagegen:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Och, aber ist doch schn zu wissen, dass man DAMIT garantiert Punkte macht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

..und damit bin ich dann auch negativ verstrkt???   :hmmm...:

----------


## nadine86

Na super, da bin ich ja in richtig guter Gesellschaft. ich hab nen Tinnitus, aber erst vor einer Woche fing der abends so laut an zu pfeifen, dass ich nicht schlafen konnte und die halbe Nacht Musik hren musste um nicht verrckt zu werden.
Fr mich ist es spter bestimmt anders, weil Prfungen fr mich extra-stressig sind. Vielleicht ist es fr euch so, vielleicht auch anders, aber ich glaube, dass es anderer Stress ist, der uns im Job erwartet.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

ein ganzes lazarett hier  :Oh nee...:   :Keks:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

na nu... gehen dir die Motivationssprche aus?? Haben wir dich geschafft??
 :hmmm...:   :Keks:

----------


## nadine86

Ich htt gern den Keks, bitte! Und nen Motivationsspruch, der mich glauben macht, dass ich es echt SCHAFFE, und zwar beide Teile - schlielich kann Glaube Berge versetzen...warum also nicht auch ein paar Organe in der mdl. Anatomie-prfung?
 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## mezzomixi

Gute Nacht allerseits.

----------


## Dr. House

> ein ganzes lazarett hier



Nein, ich bin noch heile. War aber vor drei Wochen endlich bei der Gastro weil mein Texaner-Darm mich seit 12-Jahren gleichmig qult und ich Bldel mich nicht hingetraut habe. Aber der macht offenbar auch beim Physikum nicht mehr Mucken als sonst.

Halleluja, es war nichts. Das ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht  :hmmm...:  . Und ich hatte wirklich Schi wegen diverser Prdispositionen.

Psychosomatik gleich null.
Aufgeregt... na ja. Macht mit mir, was ihr wollt. Mehr als lernen kann ich nicht und ich habe kein Ungeheuer im Darm, worber ich mich mehr freue als ber ein bestandenes Physikum.

Leute: Das Ding zu losen ist nicht der Weltuntergang. Hchstens rgerlich.

Weiter geht's. Eine Woche ist eine Woche... und da ist eine Menge drin.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

:So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  


> na nu... gehen dir die Motivationssprche aus?? Haben wir dich geschafft??



bevor mir die motivationssprche ausgehen, fllst du drei mal durchs physikum durch. wir wissen, beides wird nicht passieren...  :hmmm...:  

also mdels: "und wenn der himmel voller XXXX hngt, augen gerade aus und weiter machen". marsch marsch. "das leben ist kein ponyhof, also kreuzt die fragen, bis es spritzt, LOOOOOSSS!"   :Grinnnss!: 

wtf is ein texaner-darm? 

darm, tinnitus, etc... seid ihr alle ber's sozialkriterium reingekommen???   :Grinnnss!:  LOOOOOL

----------


## Weies_Rssel

Dr. Jekyll, kann man dich auch einstellen?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Dr. Jekyll, kann man dich auch einstellen?


na klar, fr 5  die stunde schrei ich dich so lange an, dass du dich nicht mal mehr zu blinzeln traust, geschweige denn die schwarze reihe weglegst.

dagegen werden dir die 2 x 4 stunden am mo. und di. wie nen waldspaziergang an nem lauen sommermorgen vorkommen   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Weies_Rssel

Hrt sich unglaublich TOLL an. Ich werde es mir berlegen.. ich sag dir dann Bescheid.. ja..

----------


## Dr. House

Seltsame Effekte jetzt... wenn ich den Prfungsmodus einschalte wird es nun besser, als wenn ich ihn aushabe... Was ist DAS denn  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Grbler

Der Lernmodus mit Sofortantwort demotiviert mich nur immer. Selbst 70% fhlen sich dann wie 50% an. Also lieber Prfungsmodus machen, und bis zum Ende zittern  :hmmm...: 

@Rssel: Meinst du, du kannst mir den Jekyll dann auch fr nen Tag leihen  :bhh:  ? Dafr gibts dann wieder einen netten Grillabend bei den "Kameraden"  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Weies_Rssel

> @Rssel: Meinst du, du kannst mir den Jekyll dann auch fr nen Tag leihen  ? Dafr gibts dann wieder einen netten Grillabend bei den "Kameraden"


Kameraden? Ich habe keine Freunde mehr. Ich lebe einsam und zurckgezogen.

----------


## Grbler

Meine Freunde sind alle ML-Spam-Bots  :bhh:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Meine Freunde sind alle ML-Spam-Bots



shit, er hat uns...

----------


## Dr.Nemo

********.... meine Nase beginnt sich zuzusitzen... mein Lymphknoten ist geschwollen und die Glieder tun auch weh...
6 Tage vor Ultimo wo ich nun seit 11/2 jahre nix hatte???? 
*schluuuuuuuuuchz*   :kotzen:

----------


## boomcl

nein!! nicht krank werden, zieh dir ne ordentliche vitamin c dosis hinter. vl. ist es noch nicht zu spt.

ich kreuz immer lieber im lernmodus um mir keine falschen sachen einzuprgen. schreibe immer alle einzelnen fcher mit prozenten aus und rechne am ende aus, was ich habe..

das physikum vom frhjahr kommt bei mir auch noch die woche dran, dies ist die generalprobe *angst*

----------


## ChrischanD

Wei einer von euch wie schnell die Leute ausm Medi-Learn Teams sind mit der Beantwortung und Versendung der Physikumsaufgaben. Weil beim Examensplaner konnte man sich doch anmelden fr das Zuschicken der Ergebnisse.

----------


## Weies_Rssel

> Meine Freunde sind alle ML-Spam-Bots


Und noch nicht mal die mgen dich!!! ;)

----------


## LillithSophie

hey,
im moment luft es ganz okay!!!du das F07 wrd ich mir nicht sooo zu herzen nehmen FALLS es nicht so toll wird,das war wirklich extrem sch...(s.Durchfallquoten).
also ich werd mir am ersten tag nicht meine punkte ansehen!!!! auf gar keinen fall(muss es mir selbst einreden,damit ich dass nicht doch mach..)ab welchem punktsatz ist es denn wahrscheinlich dass man bestanden hat?
lg

----------


## Flauscheding

Mit 60%, also 192 Punkten bist du am sicheren Ufer   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

Und was ich noch schreiben wollte fr all die, die F07 noch nicht gekreuzt haben: wartet nicht zu lange, Anatomie war echt besch***, es wre sicherlich sinnvoll, sich die Fakten dann nochmal in den Kopf zu prgeln, vor allem den ganzen Neuromist. Mich hats auch belst berfahren, als ich die Anatomie vor mir liegen hatte ( bei meiner Flucherei merkt man das gar nicht, oder?   :Blush:  ) und ich gehe davon aus, dass es jetzt hnlich sein wird.

----------


## boomcl

@flauscheding

danke fr den tipp mit dem physikum von diesem jahr und dem ratschlag dieses ehr zu kreuzen. also fange ich heute noch an!!
danke!!

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Hm, okee... an die, die schon mal ein paar Klausuren durchgegangen sind (also nich Fcherweise, sondern richtig alles pro Semester)
..   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  

Welche empfandet ihr als schwierig und welche aher machbar??

----------


## SynC

Lala,...das mit den Extremittenfragen in den neueren Physika finde ich auch etwas nervig   :was ist das...?:  Hab halt nicht so ganz das fotographische Gedchtnis   :Nixweiss:

----------


## LillithSophie

ich hatte 45% in anatomie im frhjahr 07..das war echt krass.konnte das dann zwar mit psycho und so ausgleichen,aber trotzdem.
wie lernt ihr denn jetzt die letzten paar tage?

----------


## Dr. House

> ich hatte 45% in anatomie im frhjahr 07..das war echt krass.konnte das dann zwar mit psycho und so ausgleichen,aber trotzdem.


Woran hing es dann? War der erste Tag auch nicht so?
Ich hab den heute mal gekreuzt: Es gibt prickelndere Physika.




> wie lernt ihr denn jetzt die letzten paar tage?


Kreuzen bis der Arzt kommt und bei groben Dummheiten kurz nachschlagen.

----------


## LillithSophie

fallt ihr denn auch manchmal noch durch physika durch....?

----------


## goeme

> ich hatte 45% in anatomie im frhjahr 07.


damit bist du 3% an der Teilnote 4 in Anatoie vorbei, so dramatisch ist das Ergebnis gar nicht  :Grinnnss!:  v.a. wenn du es ausgleichen konntest mit anderem  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich sag mal lieber nicht, "wieviel" ich im Frhjahr in Ana hatte   ::-oopss:

----------


## nadine86

Hab heute Herbst 05 gekreuzt, das Physikum war echt in Ordnung. Durchfallen tu ich seltener, aber ich habe auch alles schon mal nach Fchern gekreuzt und kann nicht sagen, wie viel ich htte wissen knnen wenn die Fragen neu gewesen wren.

----------


## Ulle

Mein Bruder (und der ist schlau - weil Arzt *g*) meint, dass die Leistungen im Physikum meist immer besser ausfallen, als die Generalproben. Er kennt wohl Leute, die im Physikums-Lauf das erste mal bestanden haben. Also Kopf hoch - sich selbst runterzumachen hilft eh nichts. Auerdem, was kann einem eigentlich besseres passieren, als die nchsten 6 Monate erstmal Urlaub zu machen? =)

----------


## goeme

@sophie
ich muss mich korrigieren, du bist nur um 2% an der 4 vorbeigeschossen...

----------


## Maja85

Leistungs-Aktivierungs-Kurve oder so... (ich HASSE Psych/Soz, ist mir egal, ob das ein Punktefnger ist oder nicht)

Ich bin auch ganz fest davon berzeugt, dass man vielleicht noch ein bisschen besser kreuzt, wenns ernst wird! Bestimmt!

----------


## LillithSophie

@ulle: hm nun ja,wenn ich durchfall bekomm ich kaum noch geld monatlich(alles bisschen kompliziert-egal)da wirds dann nix mit urlaub.. 
naja,ich hab die meisten bis jetzt bestanden,das sollte halt die generalprobe werden,naja,wenn die schief geht,dann wird das physikum hoffentlich umso besser..mir haben 5 punkte gefehlt und ich hab das gesamte physikum in 2 std.durchgeknallt und nichts nochmal nachgesehen,vielleicht wren mir die fehler ja sonst aufgefallen*mir-selbst-irgendwas-einred*

ich kreuz einfach weiter..

----------


## Flauscheding

Mal unter uns : das alles ist doch riesengroer Scheidreck *motz*   :kotzen:

----------


## lala07

ich sag nur: 

wer lesen kann, ist klar im vorteil...  :Meine Meinung:  

aber wenn man keinen bock mehr hat, liest man nicht genau, dann schneidet man schlecht ab und fhlt sich schlecht  :kotzen:

----------


## Meuli

Japp isses  :Nixweiss:  Trstet euch mit dem Gedanken, dass es in einer Woche vorbei ist (schwacher Trost, ich wei) *alle mal virtuell knuddel*

----------


## nadine86

In einer Woche vorbei???? habt ihr keine Mndliche mehr? Vor der zitter ich nmlich mindestens genauso....  :Woow:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

N  ::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> @ulle: hm nun ja,wenn ich durchfall bekomm ich kaum noch geld monatlich(alles bisschen kompliziert-egal)da wirds dann nix mit urlaub.. 
> naja,ich hab die meisten bis jetzt bestanden,das sollte halt die generalprobe werden,naja,wenn die schief geht,dann wird das physikum hoffentlich umso besser..mir haben 5 punkte gefehlt und ich hab das gesamte physikum in 2 std.durchgeknallt und nichts nochmal nachgesehen,vielleicht wren mir die fehler ja sonst aufgefallen*mir-selbst-irgendwas-einred*
> 
> ich kreuz einfach weiter..



nehmt euch die vier stunden zeit, kreuzt in ruhe alles durch. lest langsam. macht euch zeitmarken, damit ihr hochrechnungen machen knnt, ob die zeit noch reicht . blo nicht in zwei stunden durchknallen. 

  dann 10 min vorher noch mal gucken, ob alle kreuze richtig gesetzt sind und dann abgeben. 

und ja nix verbessern, wird nur schlimmer. 

AUF GAR KEINEN FALL:

zwei stunden alle frgaen durchknallen + dann 2 stunden verschlimmbesssern.
das haben nen paar so gemacht. das war der reinste mist. 

am ersten tag nicht die punkte nachgucke, so schwer es auch fllt.

entweder man war zu gut, dann ist man nicht mehr motiviert oder zu schlecht, dann demotiviert

----------


## goeme

> am ersten tag nicht die punkte nachgucke, so schwer es auch fllt.



aha, so wie es bei dir ist ist es also auch bei allen anderen, na ich weiss net, aber ich war glcklich ohne ende am ersten tag nachgekuckt zu haben und ich kenne viele viele die es ebenfalls waren...

----------


## Solara

> am ersten tag nicht die punkte nachgucke, so schwer es auch fllt.
> 
> entweder man war zu gut, dann ist man nicht mehr motiviert oder zu schlecht, dann demotiviert


Htte ich am ersten Abend nicht nachgekuckt, wre ich sooooo nervs gewesen dank meiner Anatomie-"Kenntnisse"   ::-oopss:  - dank Nachschauen konnte ich 1.) ruhiger schlafen und 2.) mit weniger Schiss in den 2.Tag gehen.

----------


## Skalpella

Ich hab am ersten Tag nicht nachgeschaut. Htte vorher NIE gedacht, dass ich das durchhalte. Dann hab ich am ersten Tag angefangen nachzuschauen und hab pltzlich soo ne Angst bekommen, dass ich aufgehrt hab und erst am zweiten Tag alles miteinander nachgeschaut hab  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> aha, so wie es bei dir ist ist es also auch bei allen anderen, na ich weiss net, aber ich war glcklich ohne ende am ersten tag nachgekuckt zu haben und ich kenne viele viele die es ebenfalls waren...



das ich doch nur ein tip, chill mal. 

wir in hannover haben geschloen nicht nachgeguckt, nicht wahr, medianab   :bhh:  

und die die nachgeguckt haben, sind zum 2 tag nicht mehr gekommen, waren sehr viele (60 stck)

----------


## McBeal

@ Dr Jekyll: Entweder, ihr habt geschlossen nicht nachgeguckt oder es haben ein paar Leute geschaut und sind dann am zweiten Tag nicht erschienen - beides geht nicht.  :bhh: 

Ich fands sehr beruhigend, am ersten Tag nachgeschaut zu haben, weil ich Biochemie und Chemie ziemlich gut konnte und Physik in unserem Physikum auch recht nett war, und ich so ein ordentliches Punktepolster vor meinem verhassten Anatomietag hatte. Auerdem war ich damit dann erstmal beschftigt und die Zeit ging schneller rum. Habe mir dann noch fr Ana die Sachen angeguckt, die ich nur im Kurzzeitgedchtnis behalten konnte und dann ging schon der zweite Tag los. Und auf einmal war die Kreuzerei vorbei  :Grinnnss!:  (frs Erste, *seufz*). 

Also: jeder so, wie er mag. Hat bestimmt beides seine Vorteile. Ob man nachschaut oder nicht.

Euch allen viel Kraft und Motivation fr den Endspurt!!  :Grinnnss!: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## Fresh Prince

Mal ne ganz dumme Frage, die aber doch irgendwie wichtig werden knnte.
Wenn ihr ein neues Physikum kreuzt, egal ob das im bungsmodus oder tatschlich euer eigenes ist, und ihr die Fragen vorgelegt bekommt, denkt ihr dann bei den Fragen eher:

1) ich hab die Frage so hnlich schonmal beim kreuzen gesehen, das msste auch in diesem Fall die Lsung x sein, weils damals auch so war und der Zusammenhang der gleiche ist

2) ich kenn die Frage zwar nicht, hab sie auch noch nie gesehen, aber durch mein Lernen und mein Wissenerweitern durchs kreuzen knnte das nur Lsung x sein, auch wenn eine Rest-unsicherheit besteht..

Ich hoffe, ihr versteht, worauf ich hinaus will. Mir geht es darum, herauszufinden, ob man selbst vllig neuen Fragen ausgesetzt ist und aus seinem Riesenwissenspol im Hirn die richtige Lsung rausfischen muss, oder ob die ganzen Fragen einem gewissen Wiedererkennungswert unterliegen, weil man durch das viele Kreuzen ja schon etliche Fragen gesehen und beantwortet hat.
Extremes Beispiel.. unsere Bio-VK klausur zum Praktikum. Wer die schwarze Reihe 3x durchgekreuzt hat ohne auch nur einen Fiz zu lesen geschweige denn verstanden zu haben, sondern sich die Fragen+ Antworten gemerkt hat (und das sind nicht mehr als 350, also kein Problem), und das ganze 3 Tage vor der Klausur (ja... eher anfangen wre verschenkte Zeit gewesen), fr den war es fast schon UNMGLICH keine 1 zu schreiben, weil die Fragen exakt so dran kamen. Dementsprechend waren einige bei der Klausur auch schon nach 15min fertig. Klar, das es im Physikum nicht so sein wird...
Aber wie verhlt es sich da??

Hang loose

----------


## Dr. House

Also bei mir gibt es drei Arten von Fragen.

a.) Wiedererkennungswert auch sprachlich sehr gro (Vitamine z.B.) --> Zack, Kreuz. Aber genau ansehen, denn manchmal nder sich ein Detail!

b.) Wiedererkennungswert des Themas --> Nachdenken, kreuzen, nochmal "warum" fragen und sich beantworten.

c.) Kenn isch gar net... --> Nachdenken, etwas was man kennt suchen, wenn Fehlschlag, dann d.) oder c.) (je nachdem was weniger abstrus klingt). 
Beispiel fr sowas: Diese urige Wobble-Hypothese in Biochemie im Frhjahr 07. Ei das hab ich ja noch nie gehrt.... oder natrlich der berhmte "Reisschleim"  :hmmm...:  

Rechnungen lege ich beiseite und schau sie zum Schlu an. Dann kann man rumprobieren, wenn man so gar keinen Plan hat

----------


## Fresh Prince

Gut, das klingt schonmal nicht schlecht. Ich glaub, ich wrd die Krise bekommen wenn ich 320 neuen Fragen ausgesetzt wre...  :bhh:  

Und wie ist so ungefhr die Verteilung? Welches deiner 3 Alternativen ist die hufigste, 2.hufigste usw.?

----------


## Dr. House

Biochemie ist Hufigste a.)

Physio ist Hufigste b.)

Und Ana... ja Ana *schluck*... 3/4 sind b.) und c.)

Anatomie st wirklich nicht so prickelnd  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## SynC

Hey,
erst mal zum Physika kreuzen: NEHMT EUCH ZEIT! Wer das in so kurzer Zeit durchkreuzt und kaum nachdenkt ist am Ende nur noch demotivierter, wenn es schlecht ausgefallen ist.
Lieber langsam und grndlich kreuzen! Danach alle Fragen nochmal anschauen...auch die, wo man eher geraten hat und sie dann richtig hatte! 
Nicht mehr zuviel kreuzen, das bringt es jetzt auch nicht mehr! Ich zum Beispiel kreuze viel schlechter, wenn ich am Tag davor ber 300 Fragen gemacht habe...daher mache ich lieber konzentriert 160-200 Fragen und habe am nchsten Tag noch einen Kopf, der zu etwas zu gebrauchen ist.

@Fresher Prince   :hmmm...:  :
Ich denke die Mglichkeiten kommen alle vor. Bei mir ist es auch nicht so, dass ich bei allen Fragen superkonkret die Antwort wei...oft kann man durch Gefhl oder einfach logisches Wissen schon vieles ausschlieen, auch wenn man sich nicht 100% sicher ist. 
Beispielsweise bin ich mir beim Anatomie kreuzen oft total unsicher, ob es denn jetzt wirklich die richtige Antwort war. Davon sollte man sich aber nicht verrckt machen lassen. Das Ergebnis sind dann oft besser aus als man denkt. 
Wichtig ist denke ich auch, dass man beim Kreuzen im Prfungsmodus nicht nach jeder Frage nachschaut, ob die denn jetzt richtig war, ich muss zugeben das mir das selbst schwer fllt. Aber dadurch geht die Konzentration dann auch oft flten, wenn man ein paar Fragen am Stck falsch macht. 

Haut rein Leute, bald ists vorbei   :Top:

----------


## boomcl

okay, hab knapp 5std. (m. kleinen pausen) gebrauch frs f07. und bin mit 64% rausgerutsch. nicht besonders, ABER: Bestanden!! *froi* 
irgendwie mu es klappen!!!


Noch nen Motivationsschub an alle!!

----------


## Grbler

2 Stunden fr 160 Fragen mssen reichen  :bhh:  Funktioniert gut, selbst in unbekannten Physika.

----------


## SynC

5 Tage noch...wieso verspre ich einfach keine Panik oder Angst? Irgendwie kommt mir das alles so gleichgltig vor...vielleicht arbeitet meine Psyche ja mit Isolierung   :Nixweiss:

----------


## nadine86

Hi Leute - benutzt ihr eigentlich auch das Prognose-Tool hier bei Medi-Learn? Find ich super-lustig, vor allem die Angaben ber den kritischen Wert am ersten Tag - allerdings - kann man sich die Prognosen nochmal angucken? Auf der Zusammenfassung steht dann ja nix mehr von der Prognose, sondern lediglich die Noten die man fr die Examina gekriegt htte, wenn man sie dann geschrieben htte.....knnt ihr mir folgen?

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Danach alle Fragen nochmal anschauen...auch die, wo man eher geraten hat und sie dann richtig hatte!



CAVE. das wollte ich auch so machen. aber alle lteren kommilitonen haben mir davon abgeraten und sie hatten recht. 

du bist nach 4 stunden GEISTIG SO AM ENDE, das da nur mist rauskommt.
so frisch, wie du warst, als du die aufgabe gelst hast, wirst du zu einem spteren zeitpunkt nicht sein. 

man schweift so bers heft und sagt sich "bei der knnt es dennoch b gewesen sein, ndern war mal um" und schon ist sie falsch. hab ich bei zwei fragen dennoch gemacht. beide waren richtig, danach waren beide falsch.

ein anderer hat 12 aufgaben verbessert, davon 11 von richtig auf falsch und eine falsch zu falsch, den htte es fast sein physikum gekostet. 


auch wenn es schwerfllt, nicht noch mal nachgucken um zu verbessern oder aufgaben aufheben "ach die lse ich spter" da kann man durch zeitmangel spter auch probleme kriegen. 


das einzige, was man machen sollte, ist nachzuschauen ob alle kreuze auf dem bogen sind und ob alles richtig bertragen ist.


also 90 sek zeit lasen fr ein aufgabe, langsam lesen, beantworten. maximal 3 minuten zeit nehmen, ansonsten c oder d kreuzen, und zur nchsten frage, wenn man keine lsung findet.

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Oh mein Gott... mich hat die Grippe erwischt......
Das kann nicht wahr sein!!!!!!!!!   :kotzen:

----------


## lala07

@Jekyll

ich glaube, er meinte bei der generalprobe solle man das so machen und nicht im richtigen physikum...

@Sr.Steffi

da knnen wir uns die Hand reichen...hab seit heute vereiterte mandeln...aber das ist meine klausur-immunschwche...krieg ich immer davor...dann kann also gar nix mehr schief gehen...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> @Sr.Steffi
> 
> da knnen wir uns die Hand reichen...hab seit heute vereiterte mandeln...aber das ist meine klausur-immunschwche...krieg ich immer davor...dann kann also gar nix mehr schief gehen...



 :Keks:  

Na solange es bis Montag wieder besser wird.....
Ich htte doch die Gewitterwolken wegpusten und Sternschnuppen sammeln sollen.... *Fieberwahn-sprechen-lass*

----------


## Pille_McCoy

> aha, so wie es bei dir ist ist es also auch bei allen anderen, na ich weiss net, aber ich war glcklich ohne ende am ersten tag nachgekuckt zu haben und ich kenne viele viele die es ebenfalls waren...


Jup ... hier *meld*
Ohne Nachschauen wre ich wohl total durchgedreht  :Smilie: 
Das muss jeder ganz in Ruhe fr sich selber entscheiden. Wenn ihr Montag aus der Prfung geht, dann werdet ihr schnell wissen, ob ihr nachschauen wollt und/oder msst.

----------


## Rene_Weller

Wo kann man berhaupt nachgucken?

----------


## Meuli

Hier bei Medi-Learn, unter Examen - Examensservice 

oder so hnlich^^

----------


## Rene_Weller

Ausgezeichnet.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

ich htte nicht gedacht, dass rene weller physikum macht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Irgendwie sind meine Nerven grad am Ende.....

----------


## Fresh Prince

Psycho ist der grte Bullsh** den es gibt... Das klingt alles so hnlich und dazu noch so behmmert... Als ob mich das interessiert, was die da fragen. Und vor allem bringt mir das als Arzt ein Sch***

Knnt ihr euch den Mist lnger als 3 Wochen merken? Ich hab jetzt mal wieder nach ca 5 Wochen die Fragen gekreuzt... dafr das es der Punktelieferant ist, wie es heit, wars mal richtig schlecht...
Was meint ihr?

----------


## ChrischanD

hat die zeit gereicht fr tag 1 wg. der vielen rechnungen????

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich hatte Psycho seit Mrz nicht mehr gekreuzt und kam spontan wieder auf > 70 %..... was im Laufe der nchsten Tage nicht dabei blieb  :hmmm...: 

Ich kann mir Drecks-Ana nicht merken!!!!

----------


## Meuli

*eine Runde Drahtseile verteil*
*Motivationstrank brau*
Durchhalten, Leute, bald isses rum!!!  :Top:  Tschakkaaaa, ihr schafft das!!!!  :Grinnnss!: 

Lg von der mitleidenden Meuli

----------


## Grbler

@Prince: Kann dir nur zustimmen. Psycho ist total bescheiden  :hmmm...:  Ich sehs noch kommen, dass ich mit Ana Punkte da wettmachen muss - na, vielleicht wirds ja doch nicht _so_ schlimm, aber man kann ja nie wissen   :bhh:  Aber der "Punktelieferant" stellt sich bei mir auch noch nicht ein.

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Ich mach und mach und mach... und egal wie oft ich was lese, ich komm nicht ber einen gewissen Prozentsatz.. alles bleibt wie vor 3 Wochen...
Bin ich zu doof oder war ich damals zu entspannt......
 :dagegen:

----------


## Grbler

Dafr, dass ich noch vor ein paar Wochen knapp 60% erreicht habe in Physio, bin ich erstaunt, was ich in den mir unbekannten Physika jetzt die Woche eingefahren habe. Hoffentlich hlt das  :Grinnnss!: 

@Steffi: Meinst du bei Psycho? Fand das Springer-KL ganz gut. Aber ihr habt da in Bochum ja noch nicht mal ein Lehmann's  :bhh:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Steffi, schreib dir einfach die Dinge, die du partout immer verwechselt (in Stichworten!!!) aus den Kommentaren heraus.... mach dir dmliche Eselsbrcken dazu, mal Bildchen daneben!

So hab ich das gemacht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ChrischanD

Ich mchte hier ein Zitat eines Ana-Profs bringen um allen noch etwas Kampfeslaune  einzuflen:
"Sie sind die Crme der Nation. Also beweisen Sie es auch!"

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Nee, Grbler, ich meine alles.... 
Ich bin grad generell frustriert.. bei uns im Semester lernen manche angekndigt auf eine 1.... ich freu mich am Di auf ne 3 oder so und frag mich, was die noch alles tun oder ob die 800 Fragen am Tag ge-xt haben   :Hh?:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> Steffi, schreib dir einfach die Dinge, die du partout immer verwechselt (in Stichworten!!!) aus den Kommentaren heraus.... mach dir dmliche Eselsbrcken dazu, mal Bildchen daneben!
> 
> So hab ich das gemacht


Ich hab schon 2 kleine Heftchen davon, die ich defintiv behalten und meinen Kindern mal zeigen werde, so bunt und kreativ sind die...   :hmmm...:

----------


## Grbler

Dann tu mir einen Gefallen und lach sie aus, wenn sie ne 2 einfahren  :hmmm...: 

Wie wird das von hheren Semestern gern gesagt? Hauptsache bestehen. Alles andere ist Luxus. Bekomme hoffentlich auch eine 3 und gut is. Dann noch Mndliche und intermittierend schon mal feiern  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ach Steffi, ich mchte nur ne 4 haben. Es ist mir sooooowas von scheiegal, solange ich nur ber der BG liege (und bitte nicht so knapp, dass ich doch noch bangen muss!!!!!).

Wenn mir jemand was von 1 oder 2 erzhlt, hr ich weg..... nicht meine Liga (was aber auch nicht schlimm ist  :Grinnnss!: )

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> Ich hab schon 2 kleine Heftchen davon, die ich defintiv behalten und meinen Kindern mal zeigen werde, so bunt und kreativ sind die...


Supi  :Top: 

die werden was zu lachen haben  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ChrischanD

Ich sag mal HAUPTSACHE MENSCHLICH - und das fehlt dann bestimmt bei vielen 1er Kandidaten.

-----> Wir werden die besseren Kliniker ^^

----------


## Grbler

Zeichnet sich da etwa schon das alte Chirurgen<->Internisten ab  :hmmm...:  ?

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Das wei ich ja alles.. aber man kommt sich doch trotzdem schrecklich bld vor...,oder?? Im Grunde verstehe ich ja die Biochemie und die Physiologie und alles... aber ich lernhalt nur soviel immer wie ich mu und nie das Kleingedruckte.. und manchmal macht mir das Sorgen, das ich vielleicht doch zu wenig Interesse habe.....   :Nixweiss:  

Andererseits freue ich mich tierisch auf den Patientenkontakt in der Klinik und das schicke Stethoskop, das ich mir kaufen will,.... und das   :Party:   und das Sporten und Lachen.....

Bald is vorbei!!!   ::-winky:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hehe, ich liebugel auch schon...... hoffe, das wird nicht bestraft  :hmmm...:

----------


## Aleyna 2007

Hallo Leute!

Hab mich mal schnell hier angemeldet um mal mit einigen von euch ber die "Entwicklung" whrend der Lernzeit zu reden.
Also vor 6 Wochen habe ich im Probephysikum sogar fast 60% gehabt.
Dann habe ich schn fleiig nach Medilearn Prinzip gelernt und ausgewhlte Themen gekreuzt und auf einmal hab ich seit dem ich nun die kompletten Physika Themen kreuze nur zwischen 50 und 55% , auch in den Fchern wo ich vorher bei 75% lag (keine Angst nur in Ana und Psychsoz).

Was Ist nur los? Ich hab ja richtig schiss bekommen und bin total demotiviert.

Kennt jemand von auch diese Situation oder woran kanns liegen?

Wre euch fr ein paar Tipps sehr dankbar.

Liebe Grsse

Aleyna  ::-angel:

----------


## Meuli

> Hehe, ich liebugel auch schon...... hoffe, das wird nicht bestraft


wird es nicht!!!!  :Grinnnss!:   :Top:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Herrrrrreinspaziert Leute!!!!!!

Einzigartig auf diesem Jahrmarkt, solltet ihr nicht verpassen!

Wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht? Nehmt Platz im phnomenalen Hamsterkfig...... am Rad drehen inklusive!!!!!! Und das alles fr UMSONST!!!!!!



Oh Mann, jetzt drehe ICH am Rad  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Nee, Grbler, ich meine alles.... 
> Ich bin grad generell frustriert.. bei uns im Semester lernen manche angekndigt auf eine 1.... ich freu mich am Di auf ne 3 oder so und frag mich, was die noch alles tun oder ob die 800 Fragen am Tag ge-xt haben


yooo, mein 500. post.   :Party:  

looooool so ne freaks hatten wir auch. schon bei den vorklinik- klausuren.

haben wir immer gemacht:
wenn sie mal wieder protzen wie viel sie doch wissen und lernen und das sie vorhaben mal wieder alle punkte zu holen, musst ihr ganz ernst und schnippisch vor groen biochemie- oder physioklausuren sagen:


"HHHH?!? Wie "du lernst noch"?? Wie lange brauchst du denn fr die paar formeln? ICH bin schon letzte woche mit dem stoff fertig geworden und vertiefe jetzt nur noch einzelne aspekte, aber auch nur wenn ich lust habe"

die streber haben das immer sehr ernst genommen und waren dann ganz pikiert, dass wohl jemand fleiiger war, als sie.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Ich will eins in KNALLrot .... FerrariROT und mit dem dualen Dingens.. damits auch so cool wie bei Scrubs aussieht   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  

Meinste im Jahrmarkt hier, sollte ich es mal mit Dosenwerfen probieren???? Dose A B C D E   :bhh:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Dr.Jekyll mein MOTIVATOR...
Kannst du du mich bitte Mo und Di begleiten und mir immer einen Schlag geben, wenn ich zusammensinke??   :Party:  
Oder wir geben dir mal alle einen aus...   :Grinnnss!:  
 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Grbler

Will auch son coolen Rssel um den Hals hngen haben  :hmmm...:  Und dazu ein schicker Visiten-Kittel... Ich glaub, so kreuz ich dann auf unserer ESAG im Herbst auf  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

*brav die Dschen aufbaut fr Steffi*  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

*Blle-in-der-Hand-halt*


(zu dumm, das ich wie ein Mdchen werfe....)

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

*das Hamsterrdchen brav lt ----- nur fr den Fall, dass jemand in der Nacht aufwacht und nicht wei, was er machen soll*  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Abigail2k5

Hi Leute,
ich les immer fleiig in diesem Tread mit, weil das eigentlich auch mein Physikum wre, ich aber leider noch nicht daran teilnehmen darf, weil mir noch mein blder Biochemieschein fehlt. ;(
Und ich muss sagen, ihr tut mir echt leid, aber manchmal beneide ich euch auch!!!   :Grinnnss!:  
Ihr habt es bald geschafft und ihr seit so fleiig und ihr besteht ganz bestimmt und dann seit ihr endlich in der Klinik und werdet wirklich rzte, wie cool ist das denn bitte!?!
Also ich drck euch ganz sehr die Daumen und ihr msst einfach an Oktober denken, wenn ihr endlich in der Klinik seit!   ::-stud:

----------


## Meuli

*schon mal die Nummer der Mnner mit den weien Kitteln raussucht*  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LexA

> Also ich drck euch ganz sehr die Daumen und ihr msst einfach an Oktober denken, wenn ihr endlich in der Klinik seit!


wie bitte, ich denk doch net schon ans neue semester, das ist weniger motivation. Ich freu mich auf Urlaub, party, oktoberfest, darum mach ich das alles hier um mal wieder einen guten grund zu haben feiern zu knnen   :hmmm...:

----------


## LillithSophie

hey leute,
hab jetzt mal alles durchgekreuzt.was jetzt-nochmal die kreuzen in denen ich nicht gut war oder lieber irgendwas lernen?

hey,wir mssen das einfach schaffen!!!was macht ihr denn danach?also mir fallen da schon ne menge sachen ein...shoppen,mal wieder richtig aufrumen,harry potter lesen,feiern(!!!!)an nen see fahren,mal wieder meine freunde treffen...

wir mssen danach unbedingt weiter solche threads habe,ich wrde die sonst so vermissen...

----------


## Dr. House

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Hab mich mal schnell hier angemeldet um mal mit einigen von euch ber die "Entwicklung" whrend der Lernzeit zu reden.
> Also vor 6 Wochen habe ich im Probephysikum sogar fast 60% gehabt.
> Dann habe ich schn fleiig nach Medilearn Prinzip gelernt und ausgewhlte Themen gekreuzt und auf einmal hab ich seit dem ich nun die kompletten Physika Themen kreuze nur zwischen 50 und 55% , auch in den Fchern wo ich vorher bei 75% lag (keine Angst nur in Ana und Psychsoz).
> 
> Was Ist nur los? Ich hab ja richtig schiss bekommen und bin total demotiviert.
> 
> Kennt jemand von auch diese Situation oder woran kanns liegen?
> ...


Da hilft nur: Locker machen. Den Tiller hatte ich auch mal zwischendurch. Jetzt geht's wieder.
Schalte auf Prfungsmodus, wenn Du es noch nicht getan hast und lasse diese irritierenden roten und grnen Kreuzchen weg. Wirst sehen, dann wird es besser.

----------


## LillithSophie

@aleyna:die phase hatte ich auch!!
aber das verging wieder..und sogar 55%wrden ja wahrscheinlich reichen..
lieben gru

----------


## Dr. House

Boah.... Ich habe gerdae Psychsoz mit 55% gekreuzt.... Ach was fr ein Ekelfach.
Also irgendwie komm ich mit diesem schwammigen Zeugs auch nicht klar  :bhh:

----------


## Flauscheding

Ach Psycho, Psycho ist komisch. Ich hab das seit Mrz  nicht mehr angeschaut und erst die Tage wieder begonnen zu kreuzen. Aber ich mu sagen, je lockerer ich da durchkreuze und je wenger ich mir ber die Fragen Gedanken mache, desto besser ist das Ergebnis. Wenn ich groartig drber nachdenke lande ich bei 55%, wenn ichs nebenbei kreuze bei ber 80. Das ist doch krank ...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ts, ich wei nich, wie ich jetzt die Generalproben kreuzen soll. Ich mein, Prfungsmodus oder doch mit Hkchen und Kreuzchen?

Hach, ich hab Probleme......  :hmmm...:

----------


## nadine86

Hi, ich wrde unbedingt Prfungsmodus kreuzen. Bei mir isses so: Wenn ich Lernmodus kreuze und was nicht wei (soll ja schon mal vorgekommen sein...  :Blush:  ) dann kreuz ich einfach irgendwas an, damit ich JETZT die Lsung kriege. Wenn du die Lsung aber so oder so nicht kriegst, dann denkst du eher noch mal nach bzw. lsst dich von deiner Intuition leiten (hat in den letzten 4 Semester Erfolge gezeigt...  :Grinnnss!:  ), wie in der echten Prfung. Da liegst du hufiger richtig (1 oder 2 Lsungen kann man ja fast immer ausschlieen). Nachher kannst du das ganze ja dann unter dem Aspekt "Zustze-ausgewhlteFragen-falsch beantwortete Fragen" nochmal kreuzen. So mach ichs...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich finde es nur strend, dass der einem die Fragen-Gebiete immer so durcheinander wrfelt bei diesem Modus. Oder mach ich da was falsch?

----------


## Nemesisthe2nd

nee die sind leider so unsortiert... hab gestern frhling 2006 1. teil durchgekreuzt und war auch verwundert wie durcheinander das ist...

ich habs allerdings quasi von hand gekreuzt, weil meine cd nur bis herbst 05 reicht und ich die restlichen 3 von mediscript runtergeladen hab....

knnen nicht alle physik-fragen so sein wie die erste frh 06?? eine schieblehre ablesen, da wird physik noch zum punktelieferant...

so ich mach mich mal an teil 2

----------


## mezzomixi

Daisy, gerade musste ich an Dich und Deine weisen Worte (bezglich Prostata und glatte Muskelzellen) denken - hat mir einen Punkt beschert, Danke  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

*gacker* hoffentlich denke ICH wenigstens dran, Ziska  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mezzomixi

Wenn nicht komm ich persnlich vorbei und watsch Dich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

*brummel*motz*
Voresprechungstermin morgen vormittag *narf*, knnen die sich nicht denken, dass man 3 TAGE VOR DEM SCHRIFTLICHEN nicht andere Dinge zu tun hat? Und so wie es aussieht, hab ich sogar ne Privataudienz *grummel*...

----------


## nadine86

> Ich finde es nur strend, dass der einem die Fragen-Gebiete immer so durcheinander wrfelt bei diesem Modus. Oder mach ich da was falsch?


Fand ich jetzt gar nicht so (auer halt bei denen vor 2005, als die Fcher noch anders auf die Tage verteilt waren). Ist denn bei euch nicht die Folge Physik-Physiologie-Chemie-Biochemie? So, ich muss mich jetzt auch an Teil 2 (H06) machen. Kommt es euch auch so vor, dass die HErbst-Examina einfacher sind? Dort habe ich imemr deutlich mehr punkte (was ein glck, dass wir jetzt auch herbst haben..)

----------


## Maja85

Ein Glck, dass es auch anderen mit Psych/Soz so geht! *Hassfach* Ist mir auch vllig wurstpiepegal, ob das ein Puntelieferant ist oder nicht, ich will mich mit dem Kram einfach nicht auseinander setzen mssen! Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!

Mhhhh, mir fallen viele schne Sachen ein, die ich in der Zeit danach gern machen wrde. Bld nur, dass das LPA NRW es nicht fr ntig hlt, uns frher als 5 Tage vorher ber den Termin der mndlichen Prfung zu informieren. Ganz groes Kino.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

so, jetzt schnell einen Joghurt einfahren und dann Generalprbchen..... *zitter*

Genug geschoben......  :Oh nee...:

----------


## hennessy

> so, jetzt schnell einen Joghurt einfahren und dann Generalprbchen..... *zitter*
> 
> Genug geschoben......


toi toi toi *spuckt ber die Schulter, leider an die Stuhllehne. Manno*

----------


## Maja85

Trallalala gar nimmer lang, dann ist es so oder so vorbei!

----------


## nadine86

Maja? MS? Kennen wir uns? Bist du auch ein Dunanter?

----------


## Rotzlffel

> Hi Leute - benutzt ihr eigentlich auch das Prognose-Tool hier bei Medi-Learn? Find ich super-lustig, vor allem die Angaben ber den kritischen Wert am ersten Tag - allerdings - kann man sich die Prognosen nochmal angucken? Auf der Zusammenfassung steht dann ja nix mehr von der Prognose, sondern lediglich die Noten die man fr die Examina gekriegt htte, wenn man sie dann geschrieben htte.....knnt ihr mir folgen?



Wo gibt es dass denn mit dem kritischen Wert am ersten Tag?!?! Kann dir leider nicht folgen...

 :Blush:

----------


## nadine86

ja, hier auf medi-learn.de, unter Examen-Prognosetool. Da gibst du deine Ergebnisse eines Examens ein und er rechnet dir deine Note, deine Einzelnoten, aus und dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit, mit der du welche Note erreichst und dann gibts noch den "kritischen" Wert. mit dem du abschtzen kannst, mit welcher Punktzahl am ersten Tag du damit rechnen kannst, zumindest zu 50% zu bestehen (mein schlimmstes Fach ist Anatomie, also ist mein kritischer Wert hher als jetzt z.B. bei jemanden, der eher in Biochemie ablost...)

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Verdammte Drecksschei$$e!!!!!!!! Wofr hab ich eigentlich so viel gelernt??????????????

Mann ey, ich wollte in Polster haben!!!!!!!! *fluch, heul, sonstwas*

----------


## Maja85

:Keks:

----------


## boomcl

@hoppla-daisy

nimm dir ein bier und relax!! wieviel waren es denn und welches physikum?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Danke.... *schnief*

Das ist doch echt zum Heulen...... da rackert man sich ab und dann sowas. Ok, ich hab schon genug Punkte fr den 1. Tag, aber nicht so, dass ich mich sicher fhlen kann. Dieses Frhjahrs-Examen 2007 war einfach nur total maligne  :Meine Meinung: .

----------


## Duncan84

Spricht irgendwas dagegen, das Physikum am 1. Tag von hinten zu beginnen? Ich will nicht umbedingt gleich mit Physik anfangen mssen *g*

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ist es nicht so, dass du je nach Gruppe eh mit einem anderen Thema anfngst? Bei mir war es wohl Zufall, dass ich gerade mit Physik anfing im Frhjahr. Gruppe A fing am 2. Tag beispielsweise auch mit Bio -> Ana -> Psycho an, whrend Gruppe B mit Psycho anfing....

----------


## hennessy

> Danke.... *schnief*
> 
> Das ist doch echt zum Heulen...... da rackert man sich ab und dann sowas. Ok, ich hab schon genug Punkte fr den 1. Tag, aber nicht so, dass ich mich sicher fhlen kann. Dieses Frhjahrs-Examen 2007 war einfach nur total maligne .


Du wirst es schaffen Daisy!!!
Wir haben alle zusammengelegt und erreicht, dass das August -P relativ easy wird.  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## gjmgdk

h, kriegt man da net alle themen von einem tag zusammen und kann sich das dann aussuchen, womit man anfngt?

----------


## Flauscheding

Ach Daisy, alles wird gut. Wirklich sicher kannst du nach dem 1.Tag doch eh nie sein *trst*.
War es denn sooo schlmm? Glaub ich ja fast gar nicht.

----------


## SynC

Klar, ich mach Physik zuletzt...mit irgendwelchen Formeln rumknobeln dauert bei mir immer am lngsten   :Grinnnss!:  
Daisy...nicht nur dir geht es so! Das 03/07 Physikum ist schon ein echter Brocken! Schwerer kanns diesmal kaum werden...also schaffen wir das schon   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Sitz grad auch mal mit dem F07 am "Probeackern" (denn leider erkenn ich Fragen nicht wirklich wieder)...
6 Stunden und eine magere Bilanz...
Physik: LOL  werd ich nie raffen   :Nixweiss:  
Chemie gut geraten, aber kann ich das auch in einer Klausur wenns drauf ankommt..   :Nixweiss:  
Bio war lieb, fand ich
Und Physio fand ich das erste Mal gut.. naja, ich mag auch Neuro   :Grinnnss!:  

Jetzt brauch ich 20 Tafeln Schokolade fr den restlichen Hammer...   ::-oopss:  


Daisy!!! Kopf hoch!!!   ::-winky:

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich mchte ja nicht indiskret sein, aber was habt ihr im F07 im Schnitt reien knnen? Kann mich selbst derzeit so schlecht einordnen ...

----------


## boomcl

@flauscheding

64% mit ca. 10 flchtigkeitsfehlern...*LOL* na wenns mal am MO nicht mehr werden.

meint ihr wirklich das physikum am MO wird nicht schwerer als das von F07?

*hoff* und *angst hab*

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Sitz grad auch mal mit dem F07 am "Probeackern" (denn leider erkenn ich Fragen nicht wirklich wieder)...
> 6 Stunden und eine magere Bilanz...
> Physik: LOL  werd ich nie raffen   
> Chemie gut geraten, aber kann ich das auch in einer Klausur wenns drauf ankommt..   
> Bio war lieb, fand ich
> Und Physio fand ich das erste Mal gut.. naja, ich mag auch Neuro   
> 
> Jetzt brauch ich 20 Tafeln Schokolade fr den restlichen Hammer...   
> 
> ...



mach dir mal mit chemie und physik keinen kopf. du bist auf einmal so konzentriert, da kommen die eingebungen von sonst wo her. 

auf einmal kreuzt man eiskalt fragen ber stereochemie und anhydride, bei denen man vorher kein ahnung hatte. "wenn du meinst es geht nicht mehr, kommt von irgendwo ein lichtlein her"   :bhh:   stimmt wirklich!

----------


## Flauscheding

boomcl, nachdem mich das IMPP mit dem F07er so gergert hat, trau ich denen alles zu. Allerdings sind auch relativ viele im Vgl. zu "sonst" durchgefallen, was ein Grund dafr wre, es nciht schwerer zu machen. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass das alles machbar wird.
64% war doch gut, was will man mehr?   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## boomcl

@flauscheding

Ich hoffe auch mal, dass die nicht wieder so eine Durchfallquote wie im frhjahr haben wollen!!

Ich bin einfach so wahnsinnig froh, wenn alles vorbei ist, alles oh man....

*zurck-zu-mediscript-klick*

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

an die, die zum zweiten mal mitmachen: was hattet ihr denn fr qouten im echten physikum F07?

----------


## Flauscheding

Watt wei denn ich, Jekyll ... 
Mir fehlte 1 Pnktchen und Physik hatte ich 100%, mehr wei ich nicht und es ist mir eigentlich egal weil abgehakt. Und da ich das "echte" F07 bewut nicht mehr angeguggt habe, damit ich es quasi als "neu" ansehen kann beim lernen, hab ich es auch nicht weiter analysiert. 
Wichtig ist, was am Montag bei dem Mist rumkommt....  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Grbler

Hab grad einen riesigen Schreck bekommen, als ich F07/Tag 1 ausgewertet habe. 61% stand da, das sind geschtzte 15% weniger und nur knapp bestanden. 

Aber was musste ich dann feststellen? Das verdammte Springer-Online-Teil hat bei 28 Fragen meine Antworten bergangen und so getan, als htte ich sie gar nicht beantwortet! Nach manueller Restauswertung bin ich dann gottseidank wieder auf gewohnte 73% gekommen. Puh. Auf der mediscript-CD passiert das nicht, oder  :Grinnnss!:  ?

----------


## Rotzlffel

> Das verdammte Springer-Online-Teil hat bei 28 Fragen meine Antworten bergangen und so getan, als htte ich sie gar nicht beantwortet! Nach manueller Restauswertung bin ich dann gottseidank wieder auf gewohnte 73% gekommen. Puh. Auf der mediscript-CD passiert das nicht, oder  ?



Na Prima. Aber was ist das denn fr ein Online-Teil? Sagt mir gar nichts. Ich denke mit 73% kannst du heute abend ruhig schlafen gehen. Oder ist Tag 2 nicht so deiner? 

Was sagen die anderen zu 73% am ersten Tag?

----------


## goeme

> Was sagen die anderen zu 73% am ersten Tag?



das mssten 117/ 118 Punkte sein, damit fehlen noch 56 am zweiten tag.
was soll man dazu gro sagen? da steuert man steil auf ne 3 im schriftlichen zu und selbst wenn es schlecht luft sind 56 Punkte wohl auch an einem sehr schweren zweiten tag keine wirkliche hrde fr jemanden der am ersten schon 117/118 kreuzt...

----------


## Dreamer81

@ Daisy: wie ist das denn generell, wenn ich in den Altphysika relativ gut abschneide, sind meine Chancen zu bestehen auch gut oder hattest du das Gefhl, dass es generell vllig anders ist?

----------


## Rotzlffel

Wie kommst du auf 56 Punkte? Sicher durch ist man doch erst bei 192 Punkten. Und soweit ich mich erinner war die Bestehensgrenze im H06 z.B. auch hher als 174 Punkte?!?!

----------


## goeme

ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass du f07 gekreuzt hast, also gehe ich von der bestehgrenze aus, die in dem examen galt und nicht von 192....

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Borr.. watt haben die denn aus meiner Lieblingsbiochemie in F07 gemacht???
Sooviele dumme Fehler... soviel Doppelmglichkeiten die sich mir boten und dabei kann man die Kaskaden und Komplemente und Schritte....
 :kotzen:   :dagegen:  

*schimpf-undweiterklick*

----------


## mar7ini

Ich drcke Euch allen die Daumen! Ich kann mich genau erinnern, wie nervs ich vor meinem Physikum war!

Ihr packt es!!!!!!!   :Top:

----------


## Dreamer81

Langsam macht ihr mir hier Angst, wollte morgen erst H06 und Samstag dann F07 machen, aber vielleicht ziehe ich es vor?!

----------


## Grbler

Naja, Anatomie ist nicht unbedingt "mein" Fach. Aber wie Steffi schon gesagt hat, selbst die schne Biochemie wird in den letzten paar Physika total verhunzt.

Aber eine meiner Lieblingsfragen war immer noch die aus Physio hier  :Grinnnss!: 

"Mithilfe welchen Stoffes kann die Aktivierung der Faktoren II, VII, IX und X bei frisch entnommenem Blut gehemmt werden?"

- "die Fallensteller vom IMPP sind wieder unterwegs"  :bhh:

----------


## Rotzlffel

> ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass du f07 gekreuzt hast, also gehe ich von der bestehgrenze aus, die in dem examen galt und nicht von 192....



Verstehe was du meinst. Bin nur schon zweimal durchgefallen und beide mal knapp. Deswegen orientiere ich mich lieber an den 192.

----------


## Dreamer81

wobei ich heute F06 gekreuzt hatte und das war das Beste Ergebnis bisher ist das noch so anders als die letzten beiden? Und Anatomie ist mein Katastrophenfach, ich finde die Fragen auch echt dmlich!

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> Langsam macht ihr mir hier Angst, wollte morgen erst H06 und Samstag dann F07 machen, aber vielleicht ziehe ich es vor?!


Also ich sitz jetzt seit 6,5 Std dran.. und mir fehlen noch Anatomie und Psycho.. naja, ich nehm aber auch jede Frage so auseinander, das ich die Fallen verstehe,..
Und manchmal ists echt fies wie die einen berlisten knnen   :grrrr....:  

Ich bin froh, sie nicht zum Schluss zu machen..

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> Naja, Anatomie ist nicht unbedingt "mein" Fach. Aber wie Steffi schon gesagt hat, selbst die schne Biochemie wird in den letzten paar Physika total verhunzt.
> 
> Aber eine meiner Lieblingsfragen war immer noch die aus Physio hier 
> 
> "Mithilfe welchen Stoffes kann die Aktivierung der Faktoren II, VII, IX und X bei frisch entnommenem Blut gehemmt werden?"
> 
> - "die Fallensteller vom IMPP sind wieder unterwegs"


Da fragen die tatschlich was Granulozyten mir Arginin wollen... und ich denk erstma "Borrwatt??!!"
Und dann um auf ein poppeliges Ergebnis zu kommen......   :kotzen:  

Hoffentlich bringt mich das am Mo/Di nicht aus den Konzept..   ::-oopss:

----------


## Dreamer81

@Steffi: ich hatte mir einfach vorgenommen die letzten 10 Physika zu kreuzen und habe jeden Tag eines gemacht einmal sogar 2, aber irgendwie war mir nicht klar, dass das so anders wird ab 07.

----------


## Skalpella

*eine Schale Motivationskekse hier reinstell*  :Grinnnss!:   
*und eine riesige Kanne Durchhaltebrause*   :Top:   
...und ich werde soo die Daumen quetschen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## McBeal

Ich schliee mich an und werde am Montag im Zug auf dem Weg nach Straburg ordentlich die Daumen drcken - ich habe dann ja Zeit.  :Grinnnss!: 
Ihr werdet das schaffen und ganz bestimmt wird das Physikum viel leichter sein als das im Frhjahr. 
Versucht einfach, noch genauso wie bisher ordentlich weiterzulernen - und auf einmal ist die Prfung dann da und auch schnell wieder vorbei.  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich glaube an Euch, Ihr packt das!!!  :Top: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## Dreamer81

ach ja und was ich mich auch gefragt habe, wieviel ndert sich eigentlich an den Lsungen noch, die hier in den Foren direkt nach den Prfungen verffentlicht werden?

----------


## nadine86

> Langsam macht ihr mir hier Angst, wollte morgen erst H06 und Samstag dann F07 machen, aber vielleicht ziehe ich es vor?!


nicht vorziehen! Ich hab F07 auch noch nicht gekreuzt,erst heute H06, wenn du zuviel kreuzt, bist du geistig zu erledigt und machst total viele Fehler...bleib lieber dabei und denk daran, dass F07 auch irgendwie nen ziemlich bescheidenes Physikum war...

----------


## Schneewitche

> ach ja und was ich mich auch gefragt habe, wieviel ndert sich eigentlich an den Lsungen noch, die hier in den Foren direkt nach den Prfungen verffentlicht werden?


Im Frhling hat sich so gut wie gar nix unterschieden. 
F07 war wirklich komisch (habs geschrieben), der erste Tag war da bei mir super und der zweite grottenschlecht. Achtung! Bse Anatomiefragen.
Euch allen schon mal viel Glck fr nchste Woche! Das wird schon gut laufen!

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> nicht vorziehen! Ich hab F07 auch noch nicht gekreuzt,erst heute H06, wenn du zuviel kreuzt, bist du geistig zu erledigt und machst total viele Fehler...bleib lieber dabei und denk daran, dass F07 auch irgendwie nen ziemlich bescheidenes Physikum war...



so fllst du eher durch, mach fix jetzt F07, die fragen sind WICHTIG, 

du bist sowieso fertig am montag, nur so hast du noch nen bisschen mehr wissen im kopf. sonntag kannste dich ausruhe, aber bis dahin wird allles und jedes gekreuzt

----------


## Dr.Nemo

*Auch-Motivationskeule-schwingen-will*
... oder wie mein Trainer immer sagt:

Hau rein!! Hinterher fragt dich keiner nach den Qualen!!   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LillithSophie

was macht man denn wenn man schon alles gekreuzt hat?nochmal kreuzen?

ach nee,ich habs :popstars gucken und sigkeiten essen  :Smilie:

----------


## nadine86

nACH Fchern habe ich den Kram auch schon gekreuzt. Jetzt kreuze ich die letzten Examina noch mal durch. ich denke, das ist am sinnvollsten. Und dann hoffe ich, dass ich nicht nur viel Fragen kannte, sondern auch andere Fragen beantworten kann... kann ich echt nicht einschtzen.... irgendwelche Meinungen dazu??? Wei ich nicht. Kann mich nur anschlieen: Eher die Examina bzw. "Falsch beantwortete" noch mal kreuzen? Oder andere Sachen nachlesen? Oder fr die Mndliche (wann auch immer die ist...? Hat schon wer Nachricht vom LPA NRW) lernen?

----------


## Dreamer81

@ Nadine: das frage ich mich auch immer, habe Angst dass ich jetzt nur gut abschneide, weil ich die Fragen evt. schon kenne, wobei in Psycho ist das jetzt so, aber da kommen ja auch stndig die selben Fragen dran.

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> nACH Fchern habe ich den Kram auch schon gekreuzt. Jetzt kreuze ich die letzten Examina noch mal durch. ich denke, das ist am sinnvollsten. Und dann hoffe ich, dass ich nicht nur viel Fragen kannte, sondern auch andere Fragen beantworten kann... kann ich echt nicht einschtzen.... irgendwelche Meinungen dazu??? Wei ich nicht. Kann mich nur anschlieen: Eher die Examina bzw. "Falsch beantwortete" noch mal kreuzen? Oder andere Sachen nachlesen? Oder fr die Mndliche (wann auch immer die ist...? Hat schon wer Nachricht vom LPA NRW) lernen?


Nee, warte auch jeden Tag Post vom LPA .. wills dann auch endlich ganz vorbei haben..
Und meine eine Meinung.. ich erkenne definitiv nur wenige Antworten wieder... und dann auch nur die Area postrema und die Bilder, die ich mir einfach photographisch immer und immer wieder eingeprgt habe.. und ich bleibe heute bei dem F07er auch mal sehr diszipliniert und konsequent und beantworte mir jede Frage... dafr sitz ich auch immer noch dran...   :Blush:

----------


## Cellist

geh ich richtig in der Annahme, dass ihr hier, wenn ihr Prozente usw. diskutiert, von Zahlen sprecht, die beim erstmaligen Kreuzen erreicht werden?

Bei mir ist es irgendwie so, dass, wenn ich die fragen schon mal gesehen hab, sich die antworten teilweise so abspeichern - aber auf dieses Auswendiglernen steh ich absolut nicht. Wenn man dann mal tiefer nach dem Warum fragt, bzw., warum die anderen Antworten nicht, sieht es eher dnn aus mit stichhaltigen Argumenten ^^ So hab ich beim ersten Durchkreuzen zo zwischen 60% und 70% (absolute Ausnahme *g*), beim zweiten mal an nem anderen Tag dann bedeutend besser.

das beunruhigt mich einwenig... Auf jeden Fall drcke ich allen Studis am Montag und Dienstag die Daumen  :Smilie:  Wir schaffen das!

----------


## Dreamer81

Naja ich habe jetzt schon 9 Physika gekreuzt und da wiederholen sich doch einige Fragen/Formulierungen immer wieder, auerdem lernt man in den Schienen des IMPP zu denken, gerade in Physio wird das bei mir immer besser, obwohl ich frher echt Probleme hatte die zu kreuzen.

----------


## findependence

bei uns in hamburg geht so ein gercht um dass KEINE altfragen und KEINE negativantworten mehr vorkommen... Kann das jemand besttigen? wenn nicht dann ist das wohl nur ein dummes gercht und soll euch nicht beunruhigen...  :dagegen:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Ich kann Dreamer da nur zustimme.. wenn man sich wirklich bemht, auch die Antworten zu lsen und die falschen bewut als Falsch erkennt, dann bringt das schon ne groe Menge..
Physio war am Anfang bse, da bin ich immer um die 60% geblieben.. aber jetzt hab ich begriffen was die von mir wollen und schwuppdiwupp kam ich im F07 auf 78%!!

Also weiter x-en und den "Erfahrenen", die es schon hintersich haben hier vertrauen!!
 :bhh:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> bei uns in hamburg geht so ein gercht um dass KEINE altfragen und KEINE negativantworten mehr vorkommen... Kann das jemand besttigen? wenn nicht dann ist das wohl nur ein dummes gercht und soll euch nicht beunruhigen...



also die "was trifft nicht zu"- wurden verringt, bzw. sollen noch weiter verringert werden, das habe ich auch gehrt. 

altfragen kommen (  irgendwo sogar festgehalten) kommen immer (bisher) 15% dran.

----------


## Grbler

Und ich hab gehrt, dass die Bestehensgrenze zwecks einer besseren Notenabstufung auf 80% angehoben wird. Dann sind die Notenintervalle auf 5%-Niveau signifikant. Dann kann sich auch keiner mehr beschweren  :bhh:

----------


## LexA

hrt sich vernnftig an!

----------


## Flauscheding

Habt ihr denn nicht das Heftchen "praktische Hinweise" vom IMPP bekommen? Da steht doch alles drin zu den fragentypen und sonstigen Dingen ...
Wer lesen kann ...   :bhh:   :bhh:   :bhh:   :bhh:

----------


## findependence

da ich dieses heft nicht bekommen habe... bin ich wohl klar im nachteil... was steht denn feines drin?

----------


## Dreamer81

Um nochmal zum Physikum F07  zurck zu kommen, das werde ich morgen frh als erstes kreuzen und dann bin ich mal gespannt ob mich das von meinem Hhenflug wieder runter holt hatte heute beim F06 220 Punkte und habe jetzt endlich einen Funken Hoffnung...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Sagt mal, nach wieviel Mal kreuzen???????

----------


## SynC

220 Punkte und ein BISSCHEN Hoffnung?  :Keks:  
Damit bist du weit auf der sicheren Seite und kannst mit viel Glck sogar ne 2 schaffen. Also nicht immer solche Understatements hier schieben   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Dreamer81

naja es war das 9. Physikum in Folge, ich kreuze seit 10. Tage vor Physikum wenigstens jeden Tag eines aber ich habe noch keins doppelt gemacht. Die ersten waren gerade mal knapp ber 50 % eins sogar schlechter, aber immer ganz knapp bestanden, jetzt wird es langsam besser...war wahrscheinlich nur ein Ausreier heute, vielleicht ist F06 ja auch einfacher als die anderen...

----------


## Dr. House

> bei uns in hamburg geht so ein gercht um dass KEINE altfragen und KEINE negativantworten mehr vorkommen... Kann das jemand besttigen? wenn nicht dann ist das wohl nur ein dummes gercht und soll euch nicht beunruhigen...



Ist mir doch voll egal.... mir ist jetzt alles egal  :bhh:  

Von mir aus knnen die fragen, welche Proteinase den Hauptbestandteil von Hhnerkacke ausmacht: Ist doch klar, D.) natrlich  :hmmm...: 

Macht Euch nicht mit Gerchten verrckt. Bringt jetzt eh nichts mehr. Irgendwas rgerliches wird schon passieren, sonst wr's kein Physikum.

In meinem nchsten Leben studiere ich gyptologie und Germanistik und werde lieber Chefarztehefrau.

----------


## Dreamer81

naja bei Physik war es bei mir bisher eher immer c) *g*

----------


## McBeal

> naja bei Physik war es bei mir bisher eher immer c) *g*


Kann nicht sein, bei unserem Physikum (8/04) wars in Physik immer D. Und ich hatte das Fach sogar gelernt und habe versucht, Formeln umzuestellen etc. und hatte nachher in dem Fach weniger Punkte als die, die immer D genommen haben...  :bhh:  So kanns gehen...

LG,
Ally

----------


## lala07

> Kann nicht sein, bei unserem Physikum (8/04) wars in Physik immer D. Und ich hatte das Fach sogar gelernt und habe versucht, Formeln umzuestellen etc. und hatte nachher in dem Fach weniger Punkte als die, die immer D genommen haben...  So kanns gehen...
> 
> LG,
> Ally


so wirds mir bestimmt auch gehen...

----------


## rexal

> da ich dieses heft nicht bekommen habe... bin ich wohl klar im nachteil... was steht denn feines drin?


Das Heft kann man auch auf deren Homepage runterladen: http://www.impp.de/pdf/PraktischeHinweiseMed.pdf

----------


## ansakami

ich hab Angst  :Woow:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:

----------


## Fresh Prince

mir rennt die Zeit davon.....

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich glaub das ist immer so, Fresh.
Nutze die restliche Zeit bewut fr das  wichtigste, das haut schon irgendwie hin....

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

ich kotze gleich!!!!!!!!!! Das darf nicht wahr sein!!!!!!!!!  :kotzen: 

Ach ja, Unterleibsschmerzen sind auch was Feines......  :kotzen: 

WER KANN SOWAS GEBRAUCHEN? BITTE BEI MIR MELDEN! ICH GEBE SIE GRATIS AB!!!!!

----------


## LexA

mmh irgendwie tue ich die letzten tage kaum noch was, lese hier und da was nach und kreuze ein bischen meine falschen fragen...
also morgen und sonntag wollte ich mir die beiden letzten physika nochmal ganz genau anschauen bzg. irgendwelcher tabellen, abbildungen, graphiken...
freu mich erstmal morgen auf den klassiker werder gegen bayern...
wird alles schon werden...

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> ich kotze gleich!!!!!!!!!! Das darf nicht wahr sein!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> Ach ja, Unterleibsschmerzen sind auch was Feines...... 
> 
> WER KANN SOWAS GEBRAUCHEN? BITTE BEI MIR MELDEN! ICH GEBE SIE GRATIS AB!!!!!



Neee, danke.. hab genug   :kotzen:  

Komm grad vom Doc .. und dummerweise sind meine Bronchien wirklich entzndet und doch kein "Stresshusten", wie ichs gern gehabt htte.....   :Hh?:

----------


## nadine86

@Lexa: geht mir auch so, ich sitze jetzt schon ne Stunde mediscript-frei am Computer.... Nimm dir den Sonntag lieber frei. Ich wei ja nicht, wies dir geht, aber ich wrde glaube ich durchdrehen.

Prphysikale Immuninsuffizienz - seh ich, hab ich auch. Bei mir sind gerade mehrere Organsysteme in der Vorlaufphase...mal sehen was es da noch gibt.

Hat irgendwer ne Idee, was man als Verpflegung mitnehmen sollte? So wie ich mich kenne (und meinen Gastro-Intestinal-Trakt in Zusammenhang mit prfungen) kann ich froh sein, wenn ich Mo berhaupt aus dem Haus komme - an Frhstcken ist gar nicht zu denken.
Was hat sich denn da bewhrt? Montag morgen kriegt man ja nicht so besonders viel und trockene Brtchen bringt ja nen bisschenwenig.
Habt ihr ne Idee? Zustzlich vllt. was mit Zucker? (Traubenzucker wird ja von abgeraten?) Schoki ist schlecht wg. Lactose....
Aber wenn ich nicht frhstcke, klappe ich nach sptestens 1h in der Prfung zusammen...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich hab's im Frhjahr so gemacht, dass ich morgens ein Vollkorn-Toastbrtchen mit Kse gegessen habe, dazu ein Sftchen.

Als Verpflegung hatte ich dabei: ne groe Flasche gutes Volvic-Apfelwasser  :Love: , nen Msliriegel, fr den ABSOLUTEN Notfall gegen Ende (und NUR fr diesen!!!) Traubenzucker. Ein paar Bonbons hatte ich noch dabei, fr den Fall, dass mein Hals so trocken wird und ich Hustenreiz bekommen sollte. Tempos nicht vergessen  :hmmm...: . Ich glaub, ein weiteres Toastbrtchen (diese leckeren Bio-Teile vom Herrn Aldi  :Love: ) hatte ich auch noch dabei, falls ich vom Fleisch fallen wrde.

Ich persnlich bin der Meinung, dass es reicht, wenn man morgens ne Kleinigkeit gegessen hat (mglichst komplexe KH). Auer meinem Wasser hab ich vor Ort nix mehr zu mir genommen..... ach doch, ein paar Bisse von dem Brtchen waren noch drin.

----------


## mar7ini

Bananen! Das ideale Frhstck! 
Msli Riegel finde ich auch nicht schlecht, und dann noch Brtchen/Brot mit Kse oder so was... 1l Wasser und gut ist...

Vielleicht noch Gummibrchen - aber nicht aus der Tte essen   :Top:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Milchbrtchen... ich liebe diese matschigen Milchis aus der Plastiktte.. die inhalier ich   :Blush:  
Und SCHOKOLADE fr die Seele und die schnen Gefhle!!
Und dann Tempotcher fr die Nase und die Trnen   :was ist das...?:  
Und meine Pepsi light.. sonst vertrockne ich   ::-oopss:

----------


## Dr. House

Man it am Besten was einem schmeckt, denke ich, sonst wird man noch frustrierter.

Also ich packe deswegen ein Schnitzelbrtchen ein.

Krank bin ich weiterhin nicht. Das kommt bei mir immer erst hinterher. 

Aber Anatomie ist schon wieder ganz grauenhaft schlecht. Alles vergessen, was ich mir erarbeitet habe. Ich glaube, das mach ich kurz vor dem zweiten Tag nochmal. Anders geht's nicht. Teile der Anatomie haben bei mir eine Halbwertszeit von 20 min  :Oh nee...:  ... Ich bin offenbar dement. Da mu man andere Strategien entwickeln.

----------


## hennessy

wir (unsere Prfungsgruppe) hatten es uns whrend des Examens zu good clinical practice gemacht, unmittelbar vor der Prfung ein Eckchen Traubenzucker zu essen. 
Damit fuhren wir eigentlich ganz gut.
Jeder entwickelt hier aber seine eigene Strategie, bei der auch viel Psychologie dabei ist. Wre mal ein Thema fr ne Diss.

----------


## Skalpella

Bei meinem Physikum vor einem Jahr haben sich die Alumni voll ins Zeug gelegt und ein kostenloses Buffet mit Schokoriegeln, Wasser und Obst aufgebaut. Selbst wenn man vergessen hatte, sich was mitzunehmen, ist man also nicht verhungert und verdurstet  :Top: 
Und keine Knistersachen mitnehmen, sondern alles in Dosen verpacken. Einige Komilitoninnen hatten sich die Schokobons ausgepackt mitgenommen, was dem Lautstrkepegel insgesamt sehr zugute kam...
Ich habe sehr viel Schokolade gegessen, damals... *trum*    :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LillithSophie

gibts eigentlich irgendwo im internet die kommentare zum frhjahr 07?

----------


## NennMichDoc

Hallo Leute!!

Bin grad voll am verzweifeln und hab einfach kein Bock mehr (wie ihr wahrscheinlich auch). Ich wollte nur mal so hren, wie oft ihr die Fragen auf der Mediscript-CD so kreuzt. 1x, 2x, 3X oder 4x? Hab schon von Leuten gehrt die alle Fragen 6 mal kreuzen. Haltet ihr das fr sinnvoll?

LG

----------


## nadine86

Aaarrgh!! Grad eben nen total heftigen Panikanfall gehabt (dabei habe ich gar nix bses gedacht, nur gekreuzt, und das im Normbereich...).  :kotzen:  
Hoffentlich wird das Mo morgen nicht so schlimm *frcht* Irgendwelche (prophylaktischen) Tipps zum Ruhigwerden?   ::-bee:  
Glaub das wird nen greres Problem als das Bestehen. Laut Medi-Learn Prophylaxe-Tool darf ich mir zwar nicht allzuviel erhoffen, aber Bestehen knnte wohl drin sein...  ::-stud:   -zumindest schriftlich.
Nur wenn ich die ganze Panik-Symptomatik habe (Tachykardie, Schwei, GI)...wird das nix.   :Nixweiss:   :Wand:  
Jeder Tipp wird dankbar angenommen!

----------


## LexA

2-3 mal ist sinnvoll, aber 6 mal schrecklich...
man sollte gerade die letzten physika auf herz und nieren berprfen...


edit "Herz und nieren" naja net so wrtlich nehmen

----------


## nadine86

Hab jetzt alles 2x durch (1x nach Fchern beim Lernen, und dann die letzten 6 Examina), das muss reichen. Wenn, dann wrde ich nur noch die falschen angucken - 6x - woher nehmen die die Zeit???

----------


## NennMichDoc

Tja der Typ hat ne 1 gemacht. Aber er war auch vorher schon gut.

----------


## nadine86

Ganz ehrlich: Ist nicht unbedingt mein Ehrgeiz, ne 1 zu schreiben. Mndlich und schriftlich durchkommen, das wr klasse!!  ::-stud:

----------


## Dreamer81

So Leute jetzt wei ich was ihr mit F07 meintet das ist echt schwer, vor allem Anatomie und da kam nicht eine Frage zur Niere dran, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, echt krass!

----------


## NennMichDoc

@Nadine 86
Nee,  ich hab auch keine Ambitionen ne 1 machen . Ich will einfach nur bestehen. Selbst wenns nur mit einem Punkt ist. Hauptsache ich bestehe.
Ich gerate immer mehr in Panik, weil ich Angst hab, dass gerade die Anatomiefragen so schwer sind wie im Mrz. Wenn unser Physikum so schwer wird wie im Mrz, dann hab ich echt kaum gute Chancen zu bestehen.

----------


## Dreamer81

Wer will schon ne 1?

----------


## nadine86

@nenn mich doc: wir knnen ja nen Club aufmachen: Ich muss unbedingt am Tag1 viele Punkte machen, damit ich gelassen in die Anatomie gehen kann (obwohl ich tatschlich mehr vor der Mndlichen zittere). Anatomie ist auch mein Hassfach, alle anderen so mittelmig. Am zweiten Tag kann ich zwar mit Psycho nen paar Punkte wettmachen, aber darauf will ich mich lieber nicht verlassen (kennt irgendwer den Unterschied zwischen Reaktionsbildung und Reaktanz? Nein? Na also!)

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Ich kann in Psycho den ganzen Korrelationsquatsch nicht...
da hab ich keine Zellen scheinbar fr..
Und hoffentlich machen die uns die kleinen Fcher nicht so bse!!!   :Woow:

----------


## nadine86

Dabei fllt mir ein: Ich hab meinen Panikanfall beim anatomie-kreuzen gekriegt. Na ja, dann wei ich jetzt wenigstens, warum.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Doch, Reaktionsbildung heit nix anderes, als dass du genau das Gegenteil von dem tust, was du eigentlich fhlst.

Sprich: bei dem Kind, welches seinen kleinen Bruder hasst wie sonst noch was, schlgt dieses Gefhl ins absolute Gegenteil um, so dass der kleine Bruder betdelt wird ohne Ende.

----------


## boomcl

@nadine86

ich glaube bei deiner sache mit reaktanz vs reaktionsbildung kann ich dir helfen

also...

reaktionbildung bezeichnet ein Verhalten, dass sich zu dem eigentlich gewnschten verhalten gegenstzlich verhlt (bsp.: chef wird abgrundtief gehasst, man wrde ihn am liebsten nur beschimpfen
-> darf man aber nicht, deshalb wird man ihm gegenber sehr freundlich auftreten, ihn nach seinem befinden fragen etc.)

reaktanz bezeichnet die tatsache, dass verbotenes verhalten weiter ausgefhrt wird ( junge nimmt angebotene zigarette, ob wohl mutter sagte, dass er nicht rauch -> so eine art trotzreaktion)


sind bescheuerte bsp. aber ich hoffe es wird klar.

----------


## boomcl

LOL @ Hoppla Daisy

da war wer schneller! *g*

----------


## SheepMeister

> Von mir aus knnen die fragen, welche Proteinase den Hauptbestandteil von Hhnerkacke ausmacht: Ist doch klar, D.) natrlich



Ich lieg immernoch am Boden vor lachen   :bhh: 

Nur leider trau ich dem lieben IMPP diese Frage auch zu   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Damit ichs vielleicht auf den letzten Tagen raffe

Frage 21 F06


Die Konzentration der (freien) Magnesium-Ionen sei auf der Auenseite einer Zellmembran ca*=*1*mmol/L und auf der Innenseite ci*=*10 mmol/L.
Das Gleichgewichtspotenzial fr Mg2+ ist die innen gegen auen bestehende transmembranre elektrische Spannung, die sich einstellen wrde, wenn die Zellmembran ausschlielich fr Mg2+ durchlssig wre:*
*
Diese Gleichung ergibt sich aus der Nernst-Gleichung fr zweiwertige Kationen bei etwa 30 C. (lg bedeutet Logarithmus zur Basis 10.)*
Wie gro wre dann das Gleichgewichtspotenzial fr Mg2+?
*
E (Mg2+) = 30mV x lg [Cauen / Cinnen]


**A**	-60 mV
**B**	-30 mV
**C**	-3 mV
**D**	+3 mV
**E**	+30 mV


Das Ergebnis soll B sein..
Aber ist nicht lg(10) = +1 und lg(1/10) 0 -1
und somit E richtig oder hab ichs doch noch nicht begriffen??
 :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

..ich hab nich richtig gelesen   :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:  

MANNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
 :kotzen:

----------


## Flauscheding

*gelscht*


 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rene_Weller

Ich glaube die richtige Antwort war viszerosensorisch.

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Ich hab auch hin und herberlegt und meine *vorsichtige* berlegung bzw eigenen Merktheorie war / ist, dass der erst im Abdomen DER parasympathische Ast ist..
Nebenbei macht das Vagussystem (n.IX / X / XI) im Halsbereich ja auch noch vielerlei anderer Dinge..
Eben halt der NX im Larynx die visceromotorische und sensible Versorgung...

----------


## Flauscheding

@ Rene: Und Warum? Was die richtige Antwort ist, kann ich im Zweifel ja selbst nachlesen, aber der Grund ? *gnarf*

----------


## Duncan84

Wie warum? Is halt so *g*
Es ist nunmal scheinbar so, dass es im Vagus mehr viszerosensorische als motorische Nervenfasern gibt. Warum das so gemacht wurde, musste den lieben Herrn da oben fragen. *deutet zum Himmel*

Was daran halt berraschend ist, fr mich zumindest, innere Organe scheinen strker sensibel versorgt als ich dachte.

----------


## Pille_McCoy

> Dabei fllt mir ein: Ich hab meinen Panikanfall beim anatomie-kreuzen gekriegt. Na ja, dann wei ich jetzt wenigstens, warum.


Den Panikanfall hatte ich im Physikum. Doppelseite um Doppelseite habe ich berblttert und dachte mir " Gott, irgendwann muss doch mal eine Frage kommen, die du sicher kannst ! " .

----------


## Dreamer81

@ Sr. steffi:
30mV*lg 1/10= 30 * lg 10^-1=-30

Edit: sorry habe nicht gesehen, dass du das schon selber gelst hattest!

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> Den Panikanfall hatte ich im Physikum. Doppelseite um Doppelseite habe ich berblttert und dachte mir " Gott, irgendwann muss doch mal eine Frage kommen, die du sicher kannst ! " .


Davor frchte ich mich am meisten!

----------


## Flauscheding

> Wie warum? Is halt so *g*
> Es ist nunmal scheinbar so, dass es im Vagus mehr viszerosensorische als motorische Nervenfasern gibt. Warum das so gemacht wurde, musste den lieben Herrn da oben fragen. *deutet zum Himmel*
> 
> Was daran halt berraschend ist, fr mich zumindest, innere Organe scheinen strker sensibel versorgt als ich dachte.


... fri oder stirb ...
vergesst es einfach   :Wand:

----------


## Pille_McCoy

> Davor frchte ich mich am meisten!


Tief durchatmen und bei absoluter Ahnungslosigkeit dem Bauchgefhl vertrauen. 
Ich hab das Physikum berstanden ( wenn auch den zweiten Tag alles andere als berhmt ! ), dann schafft ihr das auch ! 
 :Top:   :Top:

----------


## rexal

> Wo wir gerade dabei sind, im F07 war ne Frage zum Vagus und seinen Faserqualitten im Halsbereich.
> Wieso ist der nicht prganglionr parasympathisch? Ich glaub die richtige Antwort war viszeromotorisch.
> Ich kapier das nicht, der Vagus ist doch DER parasympath. Nerv schlechthin und umgeschaltet wird doch organnah.... ich steh auf der LEitung, Hilfeeeeeee!


Laut mediScript Kommentar liefert das Ggl. inferius des N. vagus bis zu 80% der Vagusfasern, und die sind eben pseudounipolar, viszerosensibel. Woher man das wissen soll -> keine Ahnung  :Wand:

----------


## Flauscheding

Danke rexal   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## McBeal

Leute, ich glaube es ist nicht so gut, wenn ihr hier Orginalfragen und -kommentare reinsetzt, von wegen Urheberrecht und so.  :Grinnnss!:  Lscht die doch lieber wieder... (bin zwar keine Moderatorin, habe das aber so in Erinnerung)

LG,
Ally

----------


## Xylamon

Wenn ich mich hier mal einschalten darf, wieso seid ihr so gegen Traubenzucker in Prfungssituationen?

----------


## nadine86

Danke! Ihr wisst das doch alle! Hoffentlich kommt jetzt wenigstens noch so ne Frage, dass ich nen Punkt reien kann. Hab grad 2 h gelegen statt zu kreuzen, um die Nervositt abzubauen - mannomann!!  :kotzen:

----------


## Dreamer81

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANGSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT  T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Kacid

> Wenn ich mich hier mal einschalten darf, wieso seid ihr so gegen Traubenzucker in Prfungssituationen?


zucker rein, blutzucker rauf, insulin rauf, blutzucker zack zack in den keller, macht summa summarum weniger glucose fr das zns. 

am besten ist vollkornbrot, oder irgendwelche khs, die langsam verdaut werden. morgens um 7 mglichst dunkle nudeln.... hehe....  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Bei meinem Physikum vor einem Jahr haben sich die Alumni voll ins Zeug gelegt und ein kostenloses Buffet mit Schokoriegeln, Wasser und Obst aufgebaut. Selbst wenn man vergessen hatte, sich was mitzunehmen, ist man also nicht verhungert und verdurstet



sehr geil, deswegen meinte der eine gerade als das physikum losging und dei hefte schon ausgeteilt waren in F07 in hannover: "wo geht es hier eigentlich zum buffet?" ( es gab gar nix im frhjahr) 

und die alte aufpassende omi guckt ihn ganz verwundert an "junger mann, ich habe jetzt kein buffet extra fr sie vorbereitet"  ::-oopss:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

ROFL 

sowas berhaupt zu bringen... zu geil..   :Grinnnss!:  


*Steffi-wieder-aufgemuntert*

----------


## Dreamer81

Habt ihr das mit dem SMS Service gelesen? Das finde ich mal super, ich bin nmlich Dienstag Nachmittag auf nem Geburtstag eingeladen und hatte schon Angst dass ich nicht entspanne, weil ich stndig nachschauen mchte, ob die Ergebnisse schon da sind. So ist es prima, wenn sie da sind, kriege ich meinen Schnitt aufs Handy!

----------


## mezzomixi

> Habt ihr das mit dem SMS Service gelesen? Das finde ich mal super, ich bin nmlich Dienstag Nachmittag auf nem Geburtstag eingeladen und hatte schon Angst dass ich nicht entspanne, weil ich stndig nachschauen mchte, ob die Ergebnisse schon da sind. So ist es prima, wenn sie da sind, kriege ich meinen Schnitt aufs Handy!


Wo steht das?

----------


## Rotzlffel

http://www.medi-learn.de/club/single_view.php?id=43

Das ist der Link.

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dreamer81

> Wo steht das?


hier im Forum einfach unter Vorklinik schauen ist im Moment das 3. Thema glaube ich!

----------


## Ulle

Ich habe gerade das Physikum Frhjahr 2007 zum ersten Mal gekreuzt - quasi unter Prfungsbedingungen. Da einige ja wissen wollten, wie andere so kreuzen (und ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden war  :Grinnnss!:  ), hier mal das Ergebnis:

Tag 1 - nicht weiter auseinandergeknobelt, ob das nun noch Chemie oder schon Biochemie ist: 132/159 Punkten

Tag 2 - Biologie/Anatomie: 66/99 Punkten
Psychologie: 44/60 Punkten

Insgesamt: 242/318 Punkte
Die beiden gestrichenen Fragen hatte ich auch richtig, also falls die Notengrenzen in dem Bereich liegen, 244/320 Punkten.

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Note das gewesen wre? Hab die Grenzen leider nicht da.

----------


## Dreamer81

@ ulle: www.impp.de

----------


## Ulle

Vielleicht bin ich ein wenig bld, aber ich finde beim IMPP nur die Durchschnittsnote, die Bestehensgrenze und noch paar Sachen, aber nicht die Notengrenzen. 8(

----------


## Meuli

Die Grenze zur 2 lag bei 246 Punkten *glaub*, ich lag nmlich relativ knapp drunter (hatte 240) ....

----------


## Dr. House

> Leute, ich glaube es ist nicht so gut, wenn ihr hier Orginalfragen und -kommentare reinsetzt, von wegen Urheberrecht und so.  Lscht die doch lieber wieder... (bin zwar keine Moderatorin, habe das aber so in Erinnerung)
> 
> LG,
> Ally



Das Urhegerrecht beinhaltet ein Recht auf Zitate. Solange man also kommentiert "Ich verstehe das nicht, geht das nicht so und so, .... aber eigentlich ....", ist das vllig in Ordnung.

Der Gesetzgeber hat erkannt, da Zitieren zu einer Auseinandersetzung mit einem Text unbedingt notwendig ist.

----------


## Rotzlffel

> Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Note das gewesen wre? Hab die Grenzen leider nicht da.


Einfach mal diesem Link folgen und eingeben. Da kommen dann ganz viele Infos. Auf jeden Fall httest du locker bestanden. Ist die Note wichtig fr dich?

Ups, h Link vergessen  :Blush: 

http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...nrechner_beta/

----------


## lala07

so still hier heute...

ich fhl mich schlecht...kann mich nich konzentrieren, kreuzen ist doof, lernen ist doof...i  :kotzen:  ch bin allein zu haus...und ich glaub, ich fall durch...

----------


## nadine86

dann guck nen bisschen fernsehen - geht mir genauso. Hab kaum gelernt heute, und wenn ich jetzt durchfalle, denke ich, es liegt daran. Lenk dich ab, heute abend lernst du eh nix mehr. Hast du den ne Prognose von medi-learn? Bist du den in deinen Probe-Examina hufiger durchgefallen? Wenn nicht, dann lass es jetzt und lenk dich ab. Ich habe den ganzen Sonntag verplant, blo nicht allein sein, blo nicht an den "bsen" Montag denken! Du kannst es! Shakkkkaaaaa!!   :Top:

----------


## lala07

meine familie ist in urlaub und kommt erst morgen wieder...meinen freund hab ich nach hause geschickt, um noch was zu lernen und jetzt sitz ich hier und bin wie gelhmt...

probeexamina ganz knapp bestanden...nicht berhmt, hab aber 2.tag noch nich gekreuzt...

komischerweise hab ich nichmal auf fernsehen lust...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Dreamer81

oje und ich kann heute nicht aufhren zu lernen und zu kreuzen, weil ich erstmals realisiere wie knapp die Zeit ist. So kanns gehen...
Und je neuer das Physikum, desto schlechter bin ich...

----------


## Fresh Prince

Also das IMPP kann schon giftig sein wenn es will...
gerade nach 2std 20min mit dem ersten Teil A vom 07er fertig geworden...
Muss schon sagen, die lassen sich immer was neues einfallen, es wird nie langweilig. Aber die Klassiker kommen einfach immer wieder "1,25-Dihydroxycholecalciferol" usw...   :Top:  
Htte ich aber nicht gedacht, dass es so schnell geht.
Dann kann ich mich ja am Montag etwas mehr auf einzelne Aufgaben vertiefen, wenns so zgig luft

Aber Jungs und Mdels, was ich kann, knnt ihr auch allemal.. Also Kopf hoch und Brust raus, dann wird das schon

Edit:

Frage 145 im 07er die mit der Verdauung und Resorption pflanzlicher Strke...
Amylase Maltase usw.. 
bin ich jetzt schon so behmmert, dass ich auf meinem Rechner den Unterschied nicht mehr sehe oder ist D und E ein und dasselbe??
Ich habs zwar richtig aber trotzdem... der Kommentar ist auch sehr schwammig. Was meint ihr??

----------


## LillithSophie

irgendwie is die luft raus.hab echt keinen nerv mehr,aber jetzt nochmal 2 tage zhne zusammenbeissen muss halt mal gehen!!!und bald ist es dienstag nachmittag...
wieviel macht ihr jetzt noch?anatomie ist die vllige kacke.zum glck is das mit psycho zusammen.....also brauch ich in psycho nur 120% und die sache ist geritzt...

----------


## ChrischanD

> Frage 145 im 07er die mit der Verdauung und Resorption pflanzlicher Strke...
> Amylase Maltase usw.. 
> bin ich jetzt schon so behmmert, dass ich auf meinem Rechner den Unterschied nicht mehr sehe oder ist D und E ein und dasselbe??
> Ich habs zwar richtig aber trotzdem... der Kommentar ist auch sehr schwammig. Was meint ihr??


Das ist (einer der wenigen) Fehler auffer Medi-Skript CD. Da htten noch Zahlen hinter den GLUTs stehn mssen

Ebenso ist ein Fehler die flschlich angezeigte Antwort "C statt "D" bei der Frage nach dem Nervenfasertyp im Ganglion vestibulare!

----------


## Dreamer81

Du kreuzt mit Mediskript oder? Ich erinnere mich dass da ein Fehler war, war uns damals als wir fr die BC Klausur gekreuzt hatten auch aufgefallen, da steht zweimal das gleiche, hast schon recht!
Auf der Ratiopharm CD ist das nmlich anders und dann gibt es auch Sinn!

----------


## ChrischanD

Ich mach nur noch morgen Bergetappe-Anatomie und So Ruhetag. 

Damit das "Einzelzeitfahren" am Mo/Di klappt.

----------


## ChrischanD

aber auffr CD sind zT weniger Fehler, als im Buch.

----------


## gjmgdk

alter, frhjahr 07 ist wirklich bel gegenber der 2 jahre vorher.. das nimmt einem nochmal ganz am ende die zuversicht.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich hab meinen Plan gendert, kreuze nicht mehr, sondern gehe nochmal meine Lcken durch, hauptschlich Ana.

Wenn ich dann noch Zeit und Lust habe, kreuz ich nochmal ein paar Ana-Fragen zum Aufmuntern. Und falls ich dann noch immer doofe Laune habe, schnapp ich mir ein paar Psycho-Fragen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rotzlffel

Ich verstehe eine Frage aus F07 nicht. Psycho Auflage A Frage 134. Es geht darum welcher Kennwert eines Testes zur Frherkennnung stark von der Prvalenz in der untersuchten Population abhngt. Positiver Prdiktiver Wert. Kann mir das jemand erlutern?

----------


## Dr. House

Nein, Rotzlffel.

Versteh ich auch nicht. Wenn ich mir die Formel ansehe, ist es vllig egal, wieviel "richtig Positive" insgesamt herumhoppeln:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Positiv...4diktiver_Wert

Die alles entscheidende Frage lautet: Was wollen die dieses Jahr zum "Negativen Prdiktiven Wert" wissen?  :kotzen:

----------


## delpherina

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt immer wieder gehrt, dass man sich die letzten beiden Physika noch einmal richtig gut anschauen soll. Aber hneln sich aufeinanderfolgende Physika denn wirklich so sehr? 
Ich denke irgendwie, dass das IMPP eher ltere Fragen wiederholt.
Hm... keine Ahnung. Was meint ihr?
Machts gut... (werde mir mal 07 anschauen)

----------


## Rotzlffel

> Nein, Rotzlffel.
> 
> Die alles entscheidende Frage lautet: Was wollen die dieses Jahr zum "Negativen Prdiktiven Wert" wissen?


Da bin ich ja froh das ich zumindest nicht die einzige bin. Der Witz ist das eine Frage vorher auch nach dem positiven.... gefragt wurde   :was ist das...?:  

Aber wieso meinst du das sie dieses mal was zum negativem Prdiktivwert fragen? Wer der jetzt sozusagen dran? Sind Spezifitt und Sensitivitt schon zu ausgelutscht?

----------


## Dr. House

> Aber wieso meinst du das sie dieses mal was zum negativem Prdiktivwert fragen? Wer der jetzt sozusagen dran? Sind Spezifitt und Sensitivitt schon zu ausgelutscht?


Genau. Der negative war noch nicht. Den positiven hab ich dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal gesehen. Das ist grundstzlich verdchtig.

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Guten Morgen ihr!!!

War das schn.. 12 Std kein Lernen..   :Woow:  

Und jetzt gehts los.. das ist jetzt der Powerendspurt ohne Atmung volle Pulle!!!
Verliert nicht den Mut, es sind doch jetzt die letzten Mikrometer zum Ziel!!!
Obwohl ich auch ganz schne Talfahrten fahre..
Gestern war BC so gruselig, das ich dachte, ich htte alles wieder verlernt..
Und heut mach ich nur meine Reste..
Vor allem die Fossa pterygi-...dingensda.. Die kann ich weder aussprechen, noch mir behalten.. und natrlich Atmung und schnickschnack..   :kotzen:  

Also, alle man an Bord und keine Mdigkeit jetzt   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Top:

----------


## nadine86

> Genau. Der negative war noch nicht. Den positiven hab ich dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal gesehen. Das ist grundstzlich verdchtig.


Ich glaube, dass mindestens eine Frage zur Vierfeldertafel kommt - und so wies schaut, fange ich HEUTE an, zu verstehen, dass es einen zusammenhang zwischen Spezifitt, Sensitivitt, positiv und negativ prdiktivem Wert gibt.  ::-stud:  
Allerdings - wr mir so ein akademischer Brett-vorm-Kopf-Durchbruch in Anatomie VIEEEL lieber...  :Hh?:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

*freut sich gerade wie Bolle*

----------


## nadine86

@daisy: worber?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Es lief gut heute Morgen......... vielleicht nicht wirklich reprsentativ, weil ich H06 schon mal vor Wochen in Einzelteilen (also themenweise) gekreuzt hatte.

Aber ich bin zufrieden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mezzomixi

:Party:  240 in F07

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> 240 in F07


dann kann nix mehr schief gehen, zisi   :Grinnnss!:  viel glck nach kra...hhm frankfurt

----------


## horsedoc

So, ihr Lieben, ihr habt keine 40 Stunden Lernstress mehr vor euch-also noch mal voll reinhngen-das Ende ist in Sicht! Wir drcken euch allen fr Montag & Dienstag die Daumen!
Ihr schafft das!!!  :Top:  
LG
horsedoc

----------


## mezzomixi

> dann kann nix mehr schief gehen, zisi   viel glck nach kra...hhm frankfurt


danke das will ich hoffen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> danke das will ich hoffen


ich wrde dir vorschlagen du machst dir zwei lockere tage, wenn man viel wei, hatte man auch viel lernstre.

dann bringt die pause mehr als lernen.

----------


## flavour

Hm, ich finde die neueren Physika haben in Anatomie und Chemie zwar teilweise "unlsbare" Fragen (ca 1/8) (also ich hatte vorher noch nie von Noggin gehrt, sorry?) - gleichzeitig aber auch mehr leichtere Fragen.

Finde teilweise die alten Physika sehr eklig kompliziert.

Steh ich mit der Aussage alleine da?

----------


## Dreamer81

Also je neuer die werden desto schlechter meine Ergebnisse, naja vor allem wenn man mit Neuroanatomie so seine Probleme hatte, dann hat man neuerdings echt Pech, ich bin echt gut, wenn es um Organe und so geht, aber Neuro, da schttelt es mich...und fr neue Physika bin ich scheinbar nicht gemacht

...brigens war ich einkaufen, frs Lunchpaket und wenn ich das alles mitnehmen wrde, was ich da gekauft habe, kme ich 1. gar nicht mehr zum Ankreuzen, aber sollte irgendwas passieren und ich werde in der Kirche gefangen gehalten, dann werde ich dort nicht verhungern!!!

----------


## mezzomixi

> ich wrde dir vorschlagen du machst dir zwei lockere tage, wenn man viel wei, hatte man auch viel lernstre.
> 
> dann bringt die pause mehr als lernen.


Viel schlimmer ist ja, dass der Stress grad weitergeht, ich hab schon am 04.09. mndliche Prfung und da wir in Frankfurt ja Magen-Darm-Physio sowie Blutphysio und noch andere wichtige Themen einfach komplett weglassen, habe ich da teils eklatante Lcken, die beim Kreuzen nicht so auffallen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cellist

> Hm, ich finde die neueren Physika haben in Anatomie und Chemie zwar teilweise "unlsbare" Fragen (ca 1/8) (also ich hatte vorher noch nie von Noggin gehrt, sorry?) - gleichzeitig aber auch mehr leichtere Fragen.
> 
> Finde teilweise die alten Physika sehr eklig kompliziert.
> 
> Steh ich mit der Aussage alleine da?


nein - geht mir hnlich. Blickbei den Physika vor 2000 nur wenig...

und nur mal so - ich hab erst am 19.09. meine mndliche ^^

----------


## Reduktionsquivalent

Wieso wisst ihr eigentlich alle schon, wann ihr die mndliche habt?? finde das voll gemein ;) wir bekommen den brief erst eine woche vor der mndlichen! so soll vermieden werden, dass sich die prflinge unterschiedlich lang speziell auf ihre prfer vorbereiten knnen ... von mir aus sollen sie uns die prfer erst eine woche vorher sagen, aber ich wsste schon ganz gerne, wann es denn nun endlich vorbei ist  :hmmm...: !

ich finde die neueren physika brigens auch besser ... ana ist ein bisschen schwieriger geworden, aber ansonsten kreuze ich alles andere viel besser als die fragen von vor 2000 ... und selbst ana F07 ging wirklich! war 1,5% schlechter als sonst! nachdem ich hier die ganzen beitrge gelesen habe, hatte ich echt angst, dass ich mich total falsch vorbereitet habe, da 07 ja so viel schwieriger schien ... habe die gleich prozentzahl wie die letzten 2 physika davor erreicht ... jetzt heit es nur nochmal das gleiche im echten physikum hinzulegen ;)

viel erfolg und glck allen!

----------


## Ulle

Manche von uns haben die mndliche Prfung sogar schon hinter sich. =)
Allerdings haben wir genau 30min vor Prfungsbeginn unsere Prfer erfahren. 8(

So, ich hab heute das erste Mal H2006 gekreuzt und sicher bestanden: ich bin im  Park - und morgen vielleicht sogar am Strand, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. =)

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Meine Gte.. kommt es euch auch so vor, als wenn der Tag schwuppdiwupp vorbeigezogen ist...    :Blush:  

Und wehe *Dr.Jekyll*, deine Theorie geht nicht auch bei meinen 231 Punkten auf... War heut frecherweise 2 Std sportlen und hab dann noch mal ebenso 2 Std auf der Couch geschlummert.....   ::-oopss:

----------


## Grbler

Unerklrlicherweise bin ich im Verlauf von H05 bis F07 kontinuierlich in BC abgesunken, aber dafr in Physio aufgestiegen. Was soll das?

Und nur so nebenbei. Situs-Fragen waren bei allen Physika, die mir bisher so untergekommen sind, sehr unterreprsentiert. Entweder volle Pulle BWA, oder eben jetzt ZNS.

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> Unerklrlicherweise bin ich im Verlauf von H05 bis F07 kontinuierlich in BC abgesunken, aber dafr in Physio aufgestiegen. Was soll das?


Das stimmt!! Ist mir auch aufgefallen! 
Bei BC hab ich einfach manchmal manche Sachen noch nie gehrt.. whrend man in Physio den Dreh dann irgendwie raus hat und es doch recht konstant bleibt..

Also ich bin fr Neuro und Organe in unserem Ana-Teil ..
Untere Extremitt oder Schdellcher und Gruben knnen sie auch gern weglassen.. oder Embryo oder dies oder das....   :bhh:

----------


## Dreamer81

Ja Steffi, damit knnte ich mich abfinden, meinst du die bercksichtigen das noch, wenn wir denen sagen, dass wir uns geeinigt haben. Gegen ein paar grundlegende Neurosachen habe ich nix... Aber ganz ehrlich alles andere *nervt* mich nur, weil ich es eh immer verwechsele und durcheinander werfe...

----------


## mezzomixi

Solange kein Embryo drankommt   :Top:

----------


## Dr. House

> Solange kein Embryo drankommt



Zu Embryo gab es in den Physika 02/03/...etc. die absurdesten und unbeantwortbaren Fragen. Da war einige Zeit ein $("$!)") am Werke.

Ein lieber Anatom verriet mir auch seinen Namen  :bhh:  

Aber das scheint sich gebessert zu haben.

----------


## nadine86

Wir hatten auch keine Embryo-Veranstaltung, ich kann das auch nicht. Und BWA - das hat bei mir ne EXTREM kurze Halbwertszeit - puh - wei gar nicht, was ich gern htte .... Unsere Mdl. gehen wohl am Do los, aber ich habe noch nix bekommen. Hoffentlich kommt die Post nicht am Mo und ich bin wirklich Do dran (Mo bin ich nicht da wenn die Post kommt - was ein zufall!), das wrde arg eng. 4.9.? Mensch, du hast ja noch EWIGKEITEN zeit!
Hab heute voll wenig gekreuzt....hoffentlich wirds wieder besser... bin gerade den Weg fr Mo abgefahren - alles voller Baustellen - und das im Berufsverkehr am Montag! na, danke! Dann kanns ja mit der Prfung nur noch klappen!  :Top:

----------


## nadine86

Kann mir einer - kurz und knackig - grad noch mal sagen, welche Sinneszellen sekundr und welche primr sind?

----------


## boomcl

riechsinneszellen -> primr

----------


## goeme

primre sinneszellen:

Zellen die den Reiz aufnehmen und auch seine Weiterleitung und Codierung in Aktionspotentiale bernehmen
Z.B. Riechzellen, Hautsinneszellen

sekundre Sinneszellen
eine Zelle nimmt den Reiz auf, whrend eine andere den Reiz weitergibt
sie setzen lediglich einen Transmitter frei

z.B. Rezeptoren des Innenohre (Gehr, Gleichgewicht), Geschmacksrezeptoren, Stbchen und Zapfen...

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> Kann mir einer - kurz und knackig - grad noch mal sagen, welche Sinneszellen sekundr und welche primr sind?


Merksatz Nr 1:Geruch kommt vor Geschmack bei mir und den Mnnern, deshalb ist Geruch primr und Geschmack sekundr

Merksatz Nr 2: Sehen und Hren ist sekundr, weil ich lieber genauer zwischen die Zeilen lese

Merksatz Nr3: Alles mit Exterozeption und Propriozeption mu fr schnelle Reaktionen primr sein..

So merk ich mir das fr die Schriftliche.. wie ich das dann Mndlich schlauer formuliere, das ist dann erst nchste Woche erarbeitungswert   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## goeme

> wie ich das dann Mndlich schlauer formuliere, das ist dann erst nchste Woche erarbeitungswert


in dem du dir meinen beitrag merkst  :hmmm...:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> in dem du dir meinen beitrag merkst



 :Blush:  

Naja im Grunde ist mir "das in Schlau"   :bhh:   auch klar.. nur hab ich ein bissel Sorge, dass ich durch das stumpfe Gekreuze das freie Vortragen verlernt habe... Selbstgesprche beim Lernen mach ich zwar hin und wieder, aber ertappe mich soo oft mit "h" ....und mit Freunden und mitm Mnne red ich lieber weniger ber Unikrams..

----------


## Dreamer81

sorry Nadine, aber was ist BWA?

----------


## boomcl

BWA -> Bewegungsapparat

----------


## LillithSophie

hey,
kann man sich auf der mediscript cd auch irgendwo die auswertung in anatomie nach themen ansehen?
lieben gru

----------


## Dreamer81

aaahhhh ich habe die ganze Zeit an Brustwandableitungen gedacht und die werden nur in simpelsten Grundlagen gefragt. Hm ich sollte wieder arbeiten gehen, da ist wohl mal wieder die Krankenschwester in mir raus gekommen *g*. Dabei habe ich doch gerade meinen gesamten Jahresurlaub am Stck...hmmm ist das erholsam *kotz*

----------


## nadine86

DAAAANKE!!!!! Evtl habt ihr mir nen Punkt gerettet (vielleicht den entscheidenden?). Mann, ihr habt doch voll Ahnung, kein Zweifel, ihr schafft das!  :Meine Meinung:   Muss jetzt essen - solange das noch geht.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Und wehe *Dr.Jekyll*, deine Theorie geht nicht auch bei meinen 231 Punkten auf...



wer redet denn von dir? ziska kenne ich, die ist schlau, die kann sich bei 230 Punkten auf die faule Haut legen aber das heit noch lange nicht , dass *DU* das kannst!  :hmmm...:  



(kleines schmankerl zum aufheitern)   :Keks:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> (kleines schmankerl zum aufheitern)


Du legst dich freiwillig mit einer Hormonellen Zeitbombe an?? Sprich Einflu von Progesteron und Cortisol und jeder Menge Adrenalin..

SEEEHR mutig   :bhh:

----------


## Rene_Weller

Progesteron? Ist das nicht das Schwangerschaftshormon?

----------


## mezzomixi

> ziska kenne ich


Muss ich mich frchten?!   ::-oopss:   :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## meeri

nochmal zu den Sinneszellen...

Ich dachte Stbchen und Zapfen wren primre Sinneszellen? Habe ich so gelesen...

----------


## Dreamer81

und das Schwangerschaftshormon ist hCG Progesteron wird vom Gelbkrper produziert und ist auch am Ende des Zyklus zu finden!

----------


## nadine86

kann ja eigentlich gar nicht sein - denn du hast ja in der Retina schon allen 3 zellen, und was passiert, wenn das Stbchen beleuchtet wird? Es reduziert die Transmitterausschttung -damit auf jeden Fall SEKUNDR- wenn ich das richtig sehe... udn richtig verstanden hab

----------


## meeri

ja, das dachte ich auch, bis ich irgendwo gelesen habe, da es primre wren...
aber das ist unlogisch! ein Stbchen hat ja kein Axon, oder?

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Muss ich mich frchten?!



komm ich aus mainz?

----------


## mezzomixi

Woher soll ich wissen woher Du kommst? Und wieso kennen mich immer alle und ich kenne sie nicht   :Blush:

----------


## Grbler

StudiVZ-Spionage?!

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> komm ich aus mainz?


das war ein wortspiel.   ::-oopss:  du brauchst nicht mich frchten, weil ich kein mainzer bin.  sondern dinge aus mainz darfst du frchten,  das physikum kommt nmlich aus mainz. 

ich kenn dich gar nicht. ich wollte steffi nur nen bichen aufmuntern.
(obwohl eigentlich sind wir eine groe ML-familie   :Party:  ) 

jetzt nicht auf den letzten metern paranoid werden, grbler   :bhh:

----------


## mezzomixi

Mir ist sowas blo schon fter passiert, deshalb frage ich, Jekyll  :hmmm...:

----------


## schwarzwald

Okay, eine Woche auf Entzug is hart, glaubt mir....  :Blush:   :Grinnnss!: 

Ich drck Euch allen suuuuuper doll die Daumn !!!

IHR PACKT DAS MIT LINKS  :Top: 


GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO  GO

 :Top: 

Gru aus der Schweiz



Edit: mir is grad aufgefallen, dass morgen erst Sonntag is  :Blush:  bin etwas durcheinander wies scheint   ::-oopss:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> ich kenn dich gar nicht. ich wollte steffi nur nen bichen aufmuntern.
> (obwohl eigentlich sind wir eine groe ML-familie   )


  :Blush:  


Und brigens Leute.. Morgen um diese Zeit liegen wir im Bett und wlzen uns hin und her...
 :dagegen:

----------


## mezzomixi

quatsch, ich werde schlummern wie ein baby

----------


## Grbler

Noch ein wenig Treibstoff einwerfen vorher, und dann geht das schon  :Top:

----------


## wertkost

Huhu,

melde ich mich doch zu dem Thema Sinnneszellen primr oder sekundr

da gibts so weit ich wei den Unterschied zwischen Anatomen und Physiologen.
Bei den Physiologen bedeutet primr: Die knnen ein AP generieren, sprich alle Sinneszellen mit Aktionspotential sind primr (freie Nervenendigungen, Geruch), die Zellen, die nur ein Sensorpotential aufbauen knnen Sekundr (zB Geschmack, uere Haarzellen, und vermutlich auch die Stbchen und Zapfen...).
Bei den Anatomen hngt das nur mit den Axonen zusammen, sprich wer eins hat ist primr ., wer nicht sekundr.... (jetzt setzt mein Wissen allerdings aus....)

----------


## goeme

wobei im physikum bisher IMMER die variante der PHYSIOLOGEN gefragt wurde!

----------


## Dreamer81

wie ihr wlzt euch erst ab morgen? Ich schlafe schon seit 3 Tagen schlecht, letzte Nacht habe ich getrumt, dass ich von der Prfung ausgeschlossen wurde, weil ich versucht habe zu schummeln *g* und ich war mein Leben lang zu feige fr sowas, selbst in der Schule *g*

----------


## Grbler

Hab auch schlecht geschlafen heute. Nur noch bis 10 *g*

----------


## nadine86

Schlafen- das geht ja evtl. noch. Aber knnt ihr noch essen? Wird bei mir sehr kritisch, dabei hrt mein Gehirn spontan auf zu denken, wenn ich nichts esse. 
Was ist das? Ein doppelter Aversions-Konflikt? Egal, Psycho kann mich mal, hauptsache ich krieg morgen noch was runter. Mein Semester hat gerade rumgeschrieben, wo und wann wir uns Di abend auf "Belohungsbier" treffen- das die jetzt schon daran denken knnen!!!   :Oh nee...:

----------


## goeme

die haben ein vernnftiges ziel vor augen, manchen gibt das kraft sich weniger vogel(n)ig zu machen.

na wer erkennt die merkhilfe  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dreamer81

Big Five ganz klar, wobei einer meiner Kommilitonen es einfach unter vgeln zusammengefasst hat

----------


## goeme

da wrd mich persnlich das  stren  :hmmm...:

----------


## nadine86

Knnt ihr das auch mal fr weniger Intelligente erklren?  :Hh?:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> Mein Semester hat gerade rumgeschrieben, wo und wann wir uns Di abend auf "Belohungsbier" treffen- das die jetzt schon daran denken knnen!!!



Der Gedanke an das Leben danach und einem wieder lebendigen SOZIALWESEN in mir, ist das einzige was mich aufrecht gehalten hat..
 :Top:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

LOL danke fr den Merksatz auf den letzten Metern!!!   ::-dance:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Mal jetzt ne andere Frage.. So offtopic, aber wo wir doch grad noch im Lernsaft stehen...   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  

Mein M.deltoideus Pars spinalis zieht sich immer zusammen (wie quasi die obere Brtchenhlfte-Rille) und zuckt dann, wenn ich den Arm ber die Horizontale hinaus abduziert halte...
Ist da wohl der N.axillaris eingeklemmt oder kommts von der Halswirbelsule?
Und was knnte man dagegen unternehmen? 
Ist manchmal recht lstig, wenns beim Schwimmen ist und ich vor allem von Vortagen berlastet war......

----------


## wertkost

glaube nicht dass da der Nerv eingeklemmt ist, wrde eher auf Stress tippen, aber was du da machen kannst? Abwarten und entspannen oder zum arzt gehen   :Top:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Entspannen klingt gut...   :Blush:   Gibts das auch auf Rezept?

----------


## wertkost

jawohl!!!   ::-dance:  


aber du weit doch :  nur rzte knnen diese Entbindung von den sozialen Diensten legitimieren ...   :Keks:  


aber nach dem Schriftlichen/Mndlichen kommts hoffentlich auch ohne Rezept

----------


## Fresh Prince

Muss nich mal nur der Deltoideus sein.
Gibt noch mehr Muscles die fr die Abduktion und Elevation ber die Horizontale verantwortlich sind...
Ich sag nur M. serratus anterior, der in der Lage ist, die Scapula nach lateral-kranial zu drehen...
Ist aber auch unwahrscheinlich, genauso wie die Sache mit deinem N. axillaris. Wenn der komprimiert wre, msste doch z.b. zustzlich eine Hypalgesie im dorsolateralen Bereich deines Schultergrtels auftreten. Und davon hast ja nix geschrieben

Das ist nur Stress sonst nix. Genau wie mit dem Augenlidzucken.. Wer kennt das nicht??

----------


## wertkost

hypalgesie oder schmerzen... beides nicht schn

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> Das ist nur Stress sonst nix. Genau wie mit dem Augenlidzucken.. Wer kennt das nicht??


Stimmt.. bei den entscheidenden Dingen tappe ich noch im Dunkel..

Was passiert beim Zucken vor dem Einschlfen, bzw warum mssen sich die Neurone angeblich entladen?

Wo sitzt genau der Schmerz beim Tritt des Mannes zwischen den Beinen? In den Zellen oder in der Tunica..

Dafr mu ich bld Physik lernen    :Hh?:  

*endlich-in-die-Klinik-will-und-in-die-tasten-hau*

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

So, in 24 Stunden sitzen wir ruhig ber unserem Heftchen und machen brav unsere Striche auf dem Bogen......

... und wir knnen viel  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hennessy

genau so isset, Daisy!
Guten Morgen auch!

----------


## Dreamer81

DAs dachte ich grad auch als sich whrend meines Frhstckes der groe Zeiger auf die 12 legte...

----------


## hennessy

ein paar Striche noch, dann lacht die Klinik!

----------


## wertkost

> Stimmt.. bei den entscheidenden Dingen tappe ich noch im Dunkel..


wer nicht?? wir lernen doch zu 80% nur quatsch...




> Was passiert beim Zucken vor dem Einschlfen, bzw warum mssen sich die Neurone angeblich entladen?


Ich wrde vermuten, die Kontrolle/Hemmung von zentral fllt weg, dadurch kommt es zu spontanen Entladungen




> Wo sitzt genau der Schmerz beim Tritt des Mannes zwischen den Beinen? In den Zellen oder in der Tunica..


Tunica ... ist schlielich Peritoneum, das extrem schmerzempfindlich ist, aber so was willst du doch hoffentlich nicht ausnutzen, oder???




> Dafr mu ich bld Physik lernen


Richtig, Physik ist das sinnloseste Fach fr den Arztberuf, dich gefolgt von Chemie!!! 

 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Oh Mann, schiebt ihr jetzt alle Panik oder wie????? Is ja kein Schwein hier!

Oder meidet ihr das Forum heute, WEIL ihr euch nicht verrckt machen wollt?

Na, wie dem auch sei: Ich wnsche uns allen morgen eine gehrige Portion Glck und Erfolg, Ruhe, viele Geistesblitze (von denen wir gar nicht wussten, dass wir sie haben) und die Gelassenheit, den 2. Tag ebenso ruhig anzugehen.

Es muss sich niemand hier einen Vorwurf machen, er oder sie htte zu wenig getan. Jeder hat nach seinen Mglichkeiten sein Bestes gegeben, und wenn das nicht reichen sollte, dann reicht es halt beim nchsten Mal.

Und immer vor Augen halten: Das ist DIE Hrde im Studium. Also wer hat gesagt, Hrdenlauf sei Pipikram?  :hmmm...: . Wenn man die Hrde jetzt reit, so geht die Welt nicht unter (ok, fr manche ja (mich inbegriffen  :hmmm...: ), fr manche auch nicht)

In diesem Sinne,
TSCHAKKA

Daisy

----------


## nadine86

Danke Daisy! Du hast vollkommen recht. Auch wenn man jetzt denkt, man knnte gar nichts, wird es morgen irgendwie gehen! Alles wird gut!

----------


## Dr. House

Ach nee Daisy. Ich bin schon da. Hab aber endlich mal die Miefwsche gewaschen, die hier liegengeblieben ist.
Wenn ich schon durchfallen sollte, dann wenigstens mit ein guten Duft!.... dachte ich mir so

Wir schaffen das. Du sowieso Daisy  :hmmm...:

----------


## lala07

ich bin mit meinem papa zu  der halle gefahren, habe noch jemandem aus meinem semester  getroffen...

lustigerweise haben wir uns verfahren, aber jetzt wei ich sicher, wo es ist!dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen...  ::-oopss:

----------


## Rotzlffel

Hier fllt keiner durch, so einfach ist das!!!   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Rotzlffel

> ich bin mit meinem papa zu  der halle gefahren


Wo schreibt ihr denn? Nicht in der Uni?
 :was ist das...?:

----------


## lala07

nein in so einer riesigen sporthalle...ich war da noch nie...noch nichtmal in dem ortsteil und weil ich auch noch so ein spezialist bin mit verfahren...das kann dann schon mal ne stunde dauern bis ich was finde, haben wir gedacht, wir testen das heute aus...gott sei dank, allein htt ich das glaub ich nie gefunden...oder wenn nur zufllig am ersten und am 2ten tag nimma   :bhh:

----------


## nadine86

Wer schreibt denn in der Uni???
Wir schreiben in 2 Stadthallen. Haben sie euch denn nicht aufgeteilt? Wir sind nmlich nen kleines semester (gut 100 Leute), und wenn wir an 2 verschiedenen Orten schreiben, haben sie euch doch bestimmt auch schon aufgeteilt, oder nicht? Mein Vater wollte auch mit mir nochmal vorbeifahren, aber ich war gestern da, das sollte reichen...Hoffentlich kommen nicht zu viele auf die Idee, mit dem Auto zu fahren, dann werden die Parkpltze knapp.

----------


## nadine86

Wer schreibt denn in der Uni???
Wir schreiben in 2 Stadthallen. Haben sie euch denn nicht aufgeteilt? Wir sind nmlich nen kleines semester (gut 100 Leute), und wenn wir an 2 verschiedenen Orten schreiben, haben sie euch doch bestimmt auch schon aufgeteilt, oder nicht? Mein Vater wollte auch mit mir nochmal vorbeifahren, aber ich war gestern da, das sollte reichen...Hoffentlich kommen nicht zu viele auf die Idee, mit dem Auto zu fahren, dann werden die Parkpltze knapp.
 Lala, du brauchst einen Mitfahrer mit Orientierungssinn. In unserem Wohnheim sind wir zu viert, und wir fahren nur mit 3 (!) Autos - das nennt man kologisches Sparen, was? Auf jeden Fall fahr ich nicht allein und jemand kriegt die Karte in die Hand - und denn los!

----------


## nadine86

Warum steht mein Text zweimal da? Komisch....   :Hh?:

----------


## lala07

ich mag mich aber nich so gerne unterhalten...finde die autofahrt immer total entspannend..mal davon abgesehen, dass hier gar keiner wohnt, der noch da hin will...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## wertkost

na ich wrde mit dem Rad fahren, mit dem Auto kann zu viel schief gehen.... abgesehen vom Parkplatz finden.   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## lala07

dann fahr ich die 35km halt mit dem rad...

----------


## Flauscheding

Da meine Nerven dezent blank liegen ( welch Wunder   ::-oopss:  ) wnsch ich euch bzw uns allen jetzt schonmal fr morgen viel Erfolg und Glck und natrlich die ntigen Nerven.
Also toi toi toi   :Top:

----------


## wertkost

> dann fahr ich die 35km halt mit dem rad...


richtig !!!   :Meine Meinung:    na gut,   :Keks:   :bhh:

----------


## lala07

> richtig !!!     na gut,


ich fahr dann heut abend schonmal los, dass ich auch auf jeden fall rechtzeitig da bin...  :was ist das...?:

----------


## wertkost

hey ein bisschen bewegung ist gut fr den Kreislauf, nicht so faul meine liebe.... immerhin bekommst du morgen frh dann einen guten platz!   :Top:

----------


## lala07

> hey ein bisschen bewegung ist gut fr den Kreislauf, nicht so faul meine liebe.... immerhin bekommst du morgen frh dann einen guten platz!


hat man nicht einen festen platz?  :Blush:

----------


## McBeal

> hat man nicht einen festen platz?


Ja, hat man.  :Grinnnss!:  Antwortbgen und Bleistifte liegen da auch schon bereit.  :Grinnnss!: 

*Ich wnsche Euch allen morgen alles erdenklich Gute, viel Erfolg und eine gehrige Portion Glck und vor allem gute Nerven!! Ihr schafft das!! 
*
LG,
Ally, auch ganz aufgeregt wegen morgen aber aus einem ganz anderen Grund  :hmmm...:

----------


## wertkost

sicher hat man den  :hmmm...:  ist nur ein spa, 
weil meine lerngruppe will auch unbedingt ne halbe stunde vorher da sein...   :Hh?:

----------


## lala07

> Ja, hat man.  Antwortbgen und Bleistifte liegen da auch schon bereit. 
> 
> *Ich wnsche Euch allen morgen alles erdenklich Gute, viel Erfolg und eine gehrige Portion Glck und vor allem gute Nerven!! Ihr schafft das!! 
> *
> LG,
> Ally, auch ganz aufgeregt wegen morgen aber aus einem ganz anderen Grund



auf meine einladung steht, dass ich einen bleistift, spitzer, radiergummi mitbringen muss...so ist das in baw...die knnen keine bleistifte stellen...

----------


## wertkost

Werdet ihr schon nach dem ersten Tag im Netz nachschauen, wieviel Fragen ihr richtig gemacht habt, oder lieber erst nach dem zweiten Tag? Eventuell gar nicht????

----------


## lala07

also nach dem 1.tag berlege ich mir morgen, ob ich das nach der prfung will, nach dem 2.tag schaue ich auf jedenfall...

hab aber eine freundin, die will gar nich schauen, weil sie sagt, dass dann die mndliche auch gelaufen wre, falls sie durchfllt...ich kann das nich abwarten...letztlich ndert sich ja nix mehr...und ich wills dann auch wissen...

----------


## Feuerblick

> Warum steht mein Text zweimal da? Komisch....


Nadine, wieso postest du eigentlich immer nur als Gast? Bist du noch nicht "richtig" angemeldet hier? ::-oopss:

----------


## abi07

Ich habe ja jetzt von Anfang an in eurem Thread mitgelesen (ja, wirklich JEDEN Beitrag) und mchte deswegen vor euren beiden groen Tagen noch was Wichtiges loswerden: 

Ich wnsche euch allen ganz, ganz viel Glck und natrlich auch Erfolg fr morgen und bermorgen! Ihr packt das alle, ganz sicher!!!

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Oh mein Gott..
JA! Ich war den ganzen Tag nicht online, nichtmal telefonisch erreichbar.. und ich wei auch warum..

Bei den vielen Daumendrckern rutscht mein Herz ganz gewaltig in die Hose.. und der rutscht grad noch auf Glatteis und alles dreht sich...   ::-oopss:  

Ich mu erstma Adrenalin loswerden gehen...  :Wand:  


Also schonmal ein schnes Wiedersehen morgen!!!!!!
Lasst uns alle das IMPP zeigen, DASS wir was knnen!!

*VIEL ERFOLG an die ML-P-Familie  *  [U]

----------


## Feuerblick

Kinners, lasst euch nicht ins Bockshorn jagen! Ihr habt alle genug gelernt, ihr habt alles gegeben - was soll schiefgehen? Und wenn es schiefgehen sollte: An euch hats dann nicht gelegen. Wir kennen doch die Herrschaften vom IMPP.  :bhh:  Und berlegt euch mal: Die haben ein halbes Jahr Zeit, ihre Fragen zusammenzustellen und schaffen selbst DAS nicht fehlerfrei.  :bhh: 

Daumen sind gedrckt, aber ihr werdet sie nicht brauchen!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Relaxometrie

*Viel* Erfolg Euch allen!!!

----------


## wertkost

ja dann mach ich mal weiter mit der wir-wnschen-uns-alle-glck-und-wissens-runde!

Ich wnsche euch morgen und bermorgen viele Kreuze an der richtigen Stelle!!!! Schlaft gut heute nacht, geht nicht zu frh ins bett (aber auch nicht zu spt). 
  ::-dance:

----------


## Grbler

Viel Erfolg euch allen! Wir sehen uns bestimmt im Wust dieses Forums wieder, das bestimmt ab morgen 13:01 Uhr, vollgestopft sein wird mit neuen Usern, Falsch-Postern, Threads, [...]

*Wir werden die diesjhrige herbstliche Pandemie des Gigabakteriums abwehren! Tapfere Mnner und Frauen, an die Stifte! Fertig! LOS!*

----------


## gjmgdk

ich mach physikum eh nur wegen der gratis-stifte.

----------


## Flauscheding

Gratisstifte? Hak es ab, die mut du zurck geben ...

----------


## Eilika

Wir mussten unsere eigenen Stifte mitbringen...

----------


## andrw

und auch von mir TOI TOI TOI fr morgen und natrlich auch auch fr dienstag.
versucht ruhig zu bleiben und setzt eure kreuzchen an den richtigen stellen und dann wird das schon. und es ist schneller vorbei, als man glaubt.  :hmmm...: 

lg andr

----------


## Meuli

> ich mach physikum eh nur wegen der gratis-stifte.


Hihi, wir hatten so gammlige Stifte und Radiergummis, da htt man mir noch was drauflegen mssen, damit ich die mit heimnehme  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Grbler

Wie ist das eigentlich mit Taschen? Kann/muss ich die da irgendwo deponieren? Oder reichts, sie unter den Tisch zu legen?

----------


## Flauscheding

Also beim letzten Mal war das alles locker. Taschen unter den Tisch und fertig, mach dir mal keine Sorgen, die sind alle lieb zu uns   :bhh:

----------


## Grbler

Hey, denen vom LPA trau ich alles zu   ::-oopss:

----------


## Flauscheding

Echt? Unsere LPA'ler sind total lieb. Die Pappenheimer sind da eher die Mainzer *brummel*

----------


## Rotzlffel

> Wer schreibt denn in der Uni???


Hannover auf jeden Fall. Und zwar auch wenn mehr als 300 Leute antreten. An welcher Uni bist du denn?


WNSCHE AUCH ALLEN VIEL ERFOLG FR DIE NCHSTEN ZWEI TAGE!!!  :Top:

----------


## Grbler

Dem LPA NRW kann man wirklich kaum das Wasser reichen. Rauchende, unfreundliche und hssliche Beamtinnen, die sich nicht um die eigenen Sprechzeiten kmmern aber einem die Hlle hei machen, wenn man sich selbst nicht dran hlt.

Ne Kommilitonin wre fast nicht zugelassen worden, weil die lieben Damen einen Schein verschlampt haben, und dann einfach gesagt haben, er wre nicht eingegangen. Irgendwelche Quittungen gibt es ja schon mal gar nicht. Und wir sind ja noch jung und mssen lernen uns ein wenig zu beugen (so hnlich zu besagter Kommilitonin gesagt). Das kann doch nicht sein, oder?!

EDIT: Schreiben in Stadthallen um Dsseldorf (Neuss und Ratingen).

----------


## SynC

EIN RUHIGES KPFCHEN UND VIEL ERFOLG AN ALLE   :Top:   ::-dance:  

Mir ist es unverstndlich, dass wir hier in der Pampa unser Physikum schreiben mssen. Mssen da in irgendwelche lndlichen Vororte. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein innerhalb Tbingens eine groe Halle zu finden!

----------


## McBeal

> Dem LPA NRW kann man wirklich kaum das Wasser reichen. Rauchende, unfreundliche und hssliche Beamtinnen, die sich nicht um die eigenen Sprechzeiten kmmern aber einem die Hlle hei machen, wenn man sich selbst nicht dran hlt.
> 
> Ne Kommilitonin wre fast nicht zugelassen worden, weil die lieben Damen einen Schein verschlampt haben, und dann einfach gesagt haben, er wre nicht eingegangen. Irgendwelche Quittungen gibt es ja schon mal gar nicht. Und wir sind ja noch jung und mssen lernen uns ein wenig zu beugen (so hnlich zu besagter Kommilitonin gesagt). Das kann doch nicht sein, oder?!
> 
> EDIT: Schreiben in Stadthallen um Dsseldorf (Neuss und Ratingen).


Glaub mal, NRW ist gar nicht schlecht: immerhin hatten wir Gratisstifte und mssen nicht fr Prfungen bezahlen. In anderen Bundeslndern ist das durchaus blich...

LG,
Ally, die im Starlight Express-Theater Physikum geschrieben hat  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

Watt? Ihr msst nix zahlen? Ich zahl 80 *grummel*

----------


## McBeal

> Watt? Ihr msst nix zahlen? Ich zahl 80 *grummel*


N.  :Grinnnss!:  Keinen Cent fr Examina. Nur fr die Anerkennung von Auslands-Famus oder PJ-Tertialen, wenn noch kein Studi von demselben LPA an dem Haus war.
Ich sage ja, dass NRW nicht schlecht ist...

LG,
Ally

----------


## Grbler

Wat? Wer bezahlt denn 80 frs P*? 

Ich geb zu, anscheinend haben wirs in NRW doch ganz gut.

Und im Starlight-Express-Theater zu schreiben ist bestimmt auch super stimmungsvoll. Tolle Sache. Ich hoffe mal, bei den Dacharbeiten in der Stadthalle wo ich schreibe, fllt mir nicht noch was auf den Kopf  :hmmm...:

----------


## Dr. House

Ha! ber mich wacht Justitia im Landeasarbeitsgericht Frankfurt.

Unsere LPAler sind ganz reizend. Haben immer Zeit. Auch auerhalb der Sprechstunden.

Wenn man so einen Job macht, sollte man eben auch ein bichen Freude an Menschen haben  :Meine Meinung:  


Ansonsten halte ich es mal mit unserer Biochemie-Sekretrin. Die sagte zu mir vor der Nachklausur: "Jetzt machen Sie sich mal keine Gedanken. Wenn man 60 Fragen beantworten mu, darf man auch eine ganze Menge falsch machen, ohne da was passiert." 

GO  :Top:

----------


## wertkost

oder wie unser Biochemieprof vor der letzten Klausur sagte:
`Kommen sie ruhig, es kann nichts passieren, es kann nur spannend werden`    :Oh nee...:

----------


## Grbler

Am Dienstag haben wir dann wenigstens _etwas_ geschafft. Dafr haben wir gearbeitet, und es wird honoriert. Es ist halt ne richtige Prfung. Und 'n bisschen Spannung gehrt doch dazu  :hmmm...:

----------


## mezzomixi

Unsere LPA-Damen sind z.T. auch grlich (Im ganzen Haus ist Rauchverbot, aber in deren Zimmer kann man vor lauter Rauch teilweise nichts sehen  :Grinnnss!: ) Aber die gute Frau Moos ist der Shit!   :Top:

----------


## Rene_Weller

Unsere ist ganz nett.

----------


## Dreamer81

Dann schliee ich mich mal an: Allen ganz viiiiiel Glck in den nchsten 2 Tagen!!! 
Wir schreiben in Pfarrzentren und *g* die Erlserkirche fand ich ziemlich gut...schade, dass ich dort nicht schreibe!




brigens scheinen Biochemie-Sekretrinnen berall gute Geister zu sein, unsere ist auch spitze!

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Mal so neben den ganzen Glckwnsche..
Hab mir grad erstma schnes Dingn ein leckeres Bierchen getrunken und hoffe es schlft sich besser..

Aber PLTZLICH fallen mir tausend Dinge ein, die ich gut und gerne vielleicht doch nochmal knnte sein, nachgucken knnte..
 ::-oopss:  
Gehts euch auch so? oder legt ihr mit ruhigem Gewissen die Brocken hin??

Hab grad das Gefhl ich htte viel zu wenig gemacht und berhaupt...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich hab gerade eben noch gesagt, dass ich genug gemacht habe. Ich hab mir nix vorzuwerfen, wenn es nicht klappen sollte. (Aber das es morgen und bermorgen klappt  :Grinnnss!: , brauche ich mir auch ber evtl. Vorwrfe keine Gedanken zu machen  :hmmm...: ).

Hui, gerade kommt dann doch das erste Mal heute sowas wie Magenflue auf  :Oh nee...: 

Muss wohl jetzt mein Bierchen trinken.....

----------


## Dreamer81

das Gefhl kenne ich auch..."hm das knnte ich nochmal nachlesen...da war auch noch was...irgendwie bin ich mir unsicher, da..." Ganz ehrlich entspann dich was bis jetzt nicht drin ist, berflutet eh den kopf! Wir schaukeln das Ding schon!!!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich hab heute einfach nur noch locker quergelesen..... mit lngeren Pausen zwischendurch.

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Naja, recht habt ihr... dann widme ich mich noch eben zum Abreagieren meinem Haushalt.. den in DEM hab ich definitiv weniger gemacht in den letzten Wochen  :Smilie:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Steffi, DER kann jetzt auch noch die nchsten 2 Tage liegen bleiben, meinste nicht? Entspann dich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

hm.... neee... ich hab kein Besteck mehr fr mein Marmeladen-Brtchen morgen..
DAS WRE FATAL!!!   :bhh:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hihi, ich brauch morgen nur nen funktionierenden Toaster, meine Toasties von Aldibrecht und meine Scheibe Gruyre... dann is alles geritzt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dreamer81

bei mir gibt es auch Vollkorn Toasties *g*

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Bei mir gibts olles weies Brtchen ... da kringt man keinen Flotten von... zumindest ich net..   ::-oopss:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Und nu geh ich ins Bettchen..

Machts gut Mdels und Kerlz ;o)
und morgen noch viel besser!!!!!!!   :Top:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

*ALLEN EINE VERDAMMT GUTE NACHT - NATRLICH TRAUMLOS!!!!!!!*

----------


## THawk

Euch allen (krass, gleichzeitig 33 Personen in einem Thread!)

viel Erfolg an den beiden nchsten Tagen
und
eine gute Nacht!

----------


## Dr. House

Schlaft schn und erwacht recht frisch.
Ich igel mich jetzt auch ein.

Eine gute und sehr entspannte Nacht!

----------


## Dreamer81

Gute Nacht euch allen, erholt euch gut, freu mich schon auf die ersten Berichte hier morgen. Haltet durch noch 2 mal schlafen, dann ist das schriftliche vorbei *g*. 

 :schnarch...:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Weite was, und genau DAS werde ich mir morgen sparen. DAS hat mich nmlich damals echt angekotzt im Nachhinein. Man hat sich da so richtig in Rage geredet. In der Zeit htte man produktiver sein knnen (oder eben einfach relaxter) 

In diesem Sinne...... bis Mittwoch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Schnuppi84

Drck euch allen fr morgen auch ganz doll die Daumen...ihr schafft das schon!!!  :Top:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

NA, SEID IHR NOCH NICH IM BETT?!??!?   :Grinnnss!:  

Hsch, husch ins krbchen. Viel Glck fr morgen, alles gute. 

Zeigt es den Rtselfreunden aus Mainz. Die ML-Clique puttet sie alle.   :Top:  

Steffi, hau rein!

----------


## Kacid

Spartans, what is your profession?

----------


## Feuerblick

Wieso bis Mittwoch, Daiz? Schreibst du nen Tag lnger als der Rest?????  :Grinnnss!:   :bhh:

----------


## hennessy

so, kurz nach 9.
kollektives Daumendrcken!
Hoffentlich klappts.

----------


## Scip

......Viel Erfolg allen, die heute schwitzen mssen!!!!

Gru
Scip

----------


## Pille_McCoy

In Gedanken bin ich bei allen, die heute schreiben mssen und ganz besonders bei meiner Freundin Ellen !   :Top:

----------


## hennessy

ich schweife auch immer wieder gedanklich ab. Jetzt werden die Kpfe ganz schn rauchen. Ich wnsche allen, dass sie durchkommen.

----------


## Ulle

Ich*!* brauch*!* Ergebnisse*!*

Sonst komme ich nicht zu Ruhe. =)
*das Nervenroulette andreh*

----------


## Logo

Enges Match wrde ich sagen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Ulle

oO - sag das nicht, ich brauch einen Vorsprung fr morgen 8(

Anscheinend wird nur in Kiel das Physikum "heimatnah" geschrieben. =)

----------


## Rene_Weller

Die Fragen waren doch eigentlich ganz in Ordnung.

----------


## Reduktionsquivalent

ich fands auch sehr fair ... zumindest hatte ich von allem schonmal was gehrt  :hmmm...:  war nix aus dem letzten nebensatz des kleingedruckten des 2000 seiten buches drin  :hmmm...:  
jetzt will ich die lsungen ...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Logo

Ich finde das morgige Programm tendenziell eher besser - hoffe ich  :Grinnnss!: 

Heimatnah *hihi*

EDIT: "Gehrt" habe ich auch alles schonmal. Bichen wenig Stoffwechsel in Biochem gewesen fr meinen Geschmack...

----------


## Ulle

pff, jede Frage Stoffwechel ist eine Frage zuviel! Ich htte mir mehr Molekularbiologie gewnscht, aber da gehen die Meinungen wohl auseinander.

----------


## Vicious

wei jem. wann die ergenisse rauskommen und wo genau?  :Hh?:

----------


## Bensona!

Wir warten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Logo

> pff, jede Frage Stoffwechel ist eine Frage zuviel! Ich htte mir mehr Molekularbiologie gewnscht, aber da gehen die Meinungen wohl auseinander.


Ne - nehme ich auch  :Grinnnss!:  
Waren soviel umstndlich verpackte "Basics" die gefragt wurden. Genau da sind leider auch die Lcken  :hmmm...:

----------


## goeme

> wei jem. wann die ergenisse rauskommen und wo genau?



wann kann ich dir nicht sagen, rechne damit das es 19-20 Uhr wird bis alles komplett gelst ist, das und zwischenstnde findest du wenn du auf der Hauptseite auf "zur Auswertung der Ergebnisse" klickst...

----------


## Vicious

super danke...

----------


## SynC

Kann mir jemand sagen wie verlsslich die Ergebnisse der statistischen Auswertung sind? Ich denk da muss man sicher mindestens so 5% abziehen oder? Weil die meisten Studenten ja auf die selben IMPP-Fallen reinfallen   :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Dense

Hallo SynC!

Nach wie vor gilt dies hier!  :Grinnnss!: 

Liebe Gre, Dense

----------


## philipp1984

Tag,

sind die Gruppen in der statistischen Auswertungstabellen vertauscht?

----------


## SynC

Dense,..danke fr den Link. Aber ich meinte folgendes: die statistische Auswertung ist doch unabhngig von der Medi-Learn Literaturauswertung. Deswegen denke ich, dass die statistische Ausweichung strker abweicht oder?

----------


## mezzomixi

Vertauscht nicht, zumindest hab ich viele bereinstimmungen  :hmmm...: 

Aber eine Frage ist m.E. auf jeden Fall falsch ausgewertet:
Gruppe B Frage 39 (Die Sache mit der Energiedosis)
da ist angeblich richtig Sievert, aber es msste Gray sein, also C?

----------


## Grbler

Sv ist die quivalentdosis, nach der gefragt wurde, Gy die Energiedosis (s. Wikipedia  :hmmm...:  ) Bin da auch drauf reingefallen.

----------


## goeme

@ziska

erffne bitte fr auswertungsfragen einen neuen thread, mit folgenden angaben

Gruppe/Aufgabe/Tag kurzinfo zu der frage

----------


## mezzomixi

> Sv ist die quivalentdosis, nach der gefragt wurde, Gy die Energiedosis (s. Wikipedia  ) Bin da auch drauf reingefallen.


Die Schweine

----------


## Logo

Hm... Medilearn und Statistik deckt sich bei mir (Gruppe B) aber recht gut (~6%)  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mezzomixi

Die Statistik soll ruhig so stimmen, sieht sehr gut aus  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Is das alles aufregend.. ich komm zu nix...

----------


## Dreamer81

Und wie sieht es aus bei euch?

----------


## Rene_Weller

80,6% nach den Lsungen der Seite hier.

----------


## Grbler

Nachdem die Testosteron-Frage korrigiert worden ist und noch irgendwas, komm ich auf 75% Besser war ich in den Generalproben auch nicht  :Grinnnss!: 

EDIT: Seh grad, dass ich schon wieder auf 74,4% abgerutscht bin *grml*

EDIT2: Hab immer noch den Tunnelblick, der sich whrend der Klausur eingestellt hat. Normalerweise beherrsche ich die deutsche Rechtschreibung  :hmmm...:

----------


## Rotzlffel

Respekt!  :Woow: 

Das sollte dann ja gebongt sein. Auer du gehst morgen nicht mehr hin  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rene_Weller

Bin jedenfalls froh ber ein gewisses Polster. Das ist sicher ntzlich, wenn die Anatomiefragen knifflig werden.

----------


## SynC

Hehe "ein gewisses Polster" ist natrlich immer geil  :Smilie: 
Hoffen wir mal das Psycho diesmal nicht so ganz vertrackt wie 3/07 wird...dann wird alles gut!  :Smilie:

----------


## mezzomixi

Psycho war doch eigentlich immer das selbe fand ich

----------


## Dreamer81

Ich habe auch echt Angst vor Ana, bin froh ein kleines Polster zu haben.

----------


## GOMER

Ich habe rund 75% nach der ersten Komplettauswertung, hab jetzt aber auch keinen Bock und keine Zeit das nochmal zu berprfen. Das Gefhl heute morgen (vor, whrend und danach) war eher schlecht, von daher bin ich positiv berrascht. Bin ebenfalls sehr froh ber das kleine Plsterchen, da Anatomie mein Schrecken ist (zieh mir gerade nochmal obere Extremitt rein) und von Histo hab ich berhaupt keine Ahnung. Aber im Endeffekt gehe ich davon aus, da es morgen fr eine 4 reichen wird.

----------


## SynC

Wenn du 75% geschafft hast, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass jetzt auch insgesamt eine 3 schaffst!

----------


## goeme

net wenn er morgen in Anatomie 30% bringen sollte  :hmmm...: 

aber hoffen wir mal das es net zu flssig in der BC bei ihm lief...

----------


## Grbler

Bin ja berrascht, wie genau die ML-Prognose fr mein Abschneiden am ersten Tag war. Nur 1 Punkt daneben!

----------


## GOMER

Naja, in Anatomie spekuliere ich auf rund 50% wenn es schlecht luft und 60% wenn es gut geht. Hoffentlich mu ich morgen nicht wieder die ganze Zeit auf die Toilette... :hmmm...:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

so schwer war es doch nicht. wo sind denn die smileys hin?

hlfte geschafft und morgen sind dann aus jungs echte mnner geworden.

----------


## Dr. House

> Gibst du Opi Opium, bringt Opium Opi um.


Jekyll, ich habe nur wegen diesem blden Spruch "Opiodrezeptoren" gekreuzt. In Wirklichkeit hatte ich keine Ahnung  :hmmm...:  .


Ich denke mal, die Smilies sind der Serverlast zum Opfer gefallen.

Morgen! GO GO GO!

----------


## Kacid

wow. echt?

----------


## LillithSophie

was glaubt ihr denn wo die bestehensgrenze ungefhr sein wird?
lg

----------


## LexA

das schlimmste war die pinkellei. Einmal auf Toilette, hingesetzt da musst ich wieder. Als wenn ich massig Bier getrunken htte. Naja letztlich waren es dreimal. ich htte aber auch 4 mal gehen knnen.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Sorry, ich hatte zum Pinkeln keine Zeit. Einmal 2 - 3 Trpfchen rausgedrckt... und wieder ran. Ich war knapp mit der Zeit irgendwie

----------


## Dr. House

> wow. echt?



Wie meinst?

Ich vertraue Jekyll. Opium is immer gut.... oder natrlich D.)

Ich htte gerne morgen nochmal in etwa soviel Richtige, dann bin ich durch. Das reicht mir schon.

... aber mit Ana und Psychsoz? Ich wei nicht.

----------


## Dr. House

> Sorry, ich hatte zum Pinkeln keine Zeit. Einmal 2 - 3 Trpfchen rausgedrckt... und wieder ran. Ich war knapp mit der Zeit irgendwie



Ich hab nach c.a. 80 Fragen vllig das Zeitgefhl verloren. Kam mir vor wie in einer fliegenden Untertasse. Dacht irgendwann, ich htte keine Zeit mehr. Das war ein grauenhaftes Gefhl.

Ja, war knapp.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich hab die letzten 60 Fragen in ca. 60 Minuten runtergeballert. DAS war knapp!!!!! Wei nicht, wieso ich so lange fr die ersten 100 gebraucht habe. 

Ich dachte immer "time is flying when you're having fun", aber DAS war definitiv KEIN FUN!!!

Mir ging der Ar$ch auf Grundeis, aber Hallo!!!

----------


## Kacid

> Wie meinst?
> 
> Ich vertraue Jekyll. Opium is immer gut.... oder natrlich D.)
> 
> Ich htte gerne morgen nochmal in etwa soviel Richtige, dann bin ich durch. Das reicht mir schon.
> 
> ... aber mit Ana und Psychsoz? Ich wei nicht.



du hast dich dazwischen gedrngt. ging eiigentlich um:




> hlfte geschafft und morgen sind dann aus jungs echte mnner geworden.

----------


## goeme

> Mir ging der Ar$ch auf Grundeis, aber Hallo!!!


bist ja auch sehr nahe ans ziel gerutscht nach tag 1  :Grinnnss!: 

*gradpfdamdaumendrckenis*

----------


## Logo

ENDLICH! 
Jetzt gibt es nur noch mich, meinen Whopper mit Kse, den Fernseher, das Bett und billigen Fusel - ich bin wieder Mensch!!!!!!!
 :Grinnnss!: 




PS: Fragen z.T. geschenkt und z.T. abgedreht - Leistungskurve wohl eher gesunken *hmpf*

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Borr.. ich hab die CD-ROm ausm Laufwerk!!!!!

Was ein toller Moment..

*schluchz*

Wei nicht ob ich mich gut fhle, weils sich irgendwie besser anfhlt als gestern, oder ob ich einfach nur froh bin heute und morgen FREI zu haben!!!!
 :Smilie: 

@ Daisy.. der Arsch hat sich aufm Grund wundgescheuert....

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Ooooch Dr. Jekyll.. der Serveransturm hat deine Bananen verschreckt!!!!!!

----------


## Ulle

CD aus dem Laufwerk kramen ist echt toll =)

----------


## Dreamer81

GUTER PLAN!!! Meine CD verschwindet jetzt auch erstmal!!!

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Wie meinst?
> 
> Ich vertraue Jekyll. Opium is immer gut.... oder natrlich D.)
> 
> .


Genau, Opium frs Volk! Keine Macht fr Niemanden! Bananen fr alle!

----------


## LillithSophie

hoffentlich sind bald die ersten ergebnisse da..

----------


## Dr.Nemo

... das hier ganz schn schlaue Leute rumgeistern und mir teilweise meine richtigen Antworten nehmen wollen!!

Dabei wiege ich mich doch in Sicherheit, zwar knapp, aber Sicherheit!!
 :Smilie: )

Und p.s.: Da wollt ich mal vorm TV so richtig schn rumlungern, aber jetzt find ich meine Fernbedienung net mehr... *desaster!!*

Ich mu wohl erst aufrumen *rusper*

----------


## Dreamer81

Hey Leute wo seid ihr, wie sieht es aus???

----------


## GOMER

Isch glaub in han ne droi!

P.S.: CD ist drauen in 4, 3, 2, 1,...JETZT

----------


## Weies_Rssel

Ich auch. Ich liebe euch alle. Vor zwei Wochen hab ich noch gedacht, ich wrde durchfallen. Bin sehr zufrieden mit mir selbst!

----------


## Dreamer81

Fr mich hat es auch gereicht, ich bin einfach nur froh, hoffentlich klappt das jetzt noch mndlich

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

y, mir sind 4 (!!!) Punkte ber Nacht geklaut worden!!!!!!  :Oh nee...:

----------


## goeme

du kannst sie locker verschmerzen frau candmed GK

----------


## Flauscheding

Moin ihr Lieben,
ich  hab heute frh erstmal schauen mssen, ob das alles noch so stimmt. Aber es passt, ich kanns gar nicht glauben   :Grinnnss!:  *jippieh*...
Glckwunsch auch an den Rest der Meute   :Top:

----------


## dr.tuborg

> Moin ihr Lieben,
> ich  hab heute frh erstmal schauen mssen, ob das alles noch so stimmt. Aber es passt, ich kanns gar nicht glauben   *jippieh*...
> Glckwunsch auch an den Rest der Meute


Moin Leuts,

Denkt Ihr, da ich mit meinen 184 points noch drin bin?

----------


## Flauscheding

Errechnete BG liegt bei 173, Tuborg. Das ist zwar noch ungenau, aber hau mal 5 Sicherheitspunkte drauf, dann sind wir bei 178 und das reicht dann immer noch. Ich glaube, du kannst dich freuen   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  , Glckwunsch!

----------


## dr.tuborg

> Errechnete BG liegt bei 173, Tuborg. Das ist zwar noch ungenau, aber hau mal 5 Sicherheitspunkte drauf, dann sind wir bei 178 und das reicht dann immer noch. Ich glaube, du kannst dich freuen   , Glckwunsch!



Hi Flauscheding,

Was denkst Du? Knnen die noch hher als 180 gehen bzw. habt Ihr mehr als 4
Fragen entdeckt, die aus der Wertung rausgenommen werden knnten? Ich habe
totsicher keinen einzigen bertragungsfehler und die points, die ich gekreuzt
habe, stehen auch nach heute nacht noch. Trotzdem noch bibber...

liebe Gruesse

----------


## Dr. House

> Hi Flauscheding,
> 
> Was denkst Du? Knnen die noch hher als 180 gehen bzw. habt Ihr mehr als 4
> Fragen entdeckt, die aus der Wertung rausgenommen werden knnten? Ich habe
> totsicher keinen einzigen bertragungsfehler und die points, die ich gekreuzt
> habe, stehen auch nach heute nacht noch. Trotzdem noch bibber...
> 
> liebe Gruesse


*mitbibber*... Ich hasse Kreuzen  :Grinnnss!: 

Aber das wird schon reichen.

----------


## dr.tuborg

> *mitbibber*... Ich hasse Kreuzen 
> 
> Aber das wird schon reichen.



Mit 184 points sagen wir mal BG bei 178. 4 Fragen nehmen sie raus und ausge-
rechnet mich trfe es dann: erhht sich dann meine BG? Ich schnall' langsam
nix mehr...

----------


## jojoxyz

Wie ist das mit den Punkten der Fragen eigentlich, die rausgenommen werden? Wenn ich die Fragen richtig beantwortet hatte, verlier ich die Punkte dann?

----------


## Eilika

> frau candmed GK


hihi, Du hast wirklich tolle Medizinierinitialen...

----------


## Eilika

> Wie ist das mit den Punkten der Fragen eigentlich, die rausgenommen werden? Wenn ich die Fragen richtig beantwortet hatte, verlier ich die Punkte dann?


Nein, dann kommt der Nachteilsausgleich zum Tragen... die knnen Die keine Punkte "abziehen"

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hihi, fllt mir gerade erst auf  :Grinnnss!:  @eilika

----------


## jojoxyz

Danke fr die schnelle Antwort. Jetzt hoffe ich noch, da ich alles richtig bertragen habe, dann hab ich bestanden.  :Party: 

Werden die endgltigen Lsungen eigentlich auch noch berarbeitet? Oder stimmen die jetzt alle? Im Forum wird ja anscheinend immer noch fleiig dikutiert?

----------


## dr.tuborg

> Nein, dann kommt der Nachteilsausgleich zum Tragen... die knnen Die keine Punkte "abziehen"


Das stimmt meines Wissens so nicht ganz. Sie knnen Dir zum Nachteil gereichen, soda Deine pers. Bg sich erhht und in seltenen Fllen zum
Vorteil. Mich interessiert nur, ob sie theoret. > 180/181 werden knnte,
oder ob es jetzt eher unwahrsch. ist...

----------


## Grbler

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle Besteher! Nachdem ich doch ziemlich geschluckt habe gestern, als die ersten statistischen Auswertungen kamen, hat sich doch alles zum guten gewendet  :Grinnnss!:  3 und bestanden. Klappe zu - Affe tot. Und die Mndliche ist jetzt auch nur noch ein Klacks. Mal schaun, was die sagen, wenn ich denen etwas vom bergewichtigen Peter erzhle  :Grinnnss!:  ...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

ROFL........ Peter und die Gummibrchen.... ein toller Aufhnger fr die Glykolyse  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

Daizy, AUS! Entspann dich! Formatier die Festplatte ! Du hast es geschafft   :Top:  . Von dir wil ich nix mehr von Glykolyse und Co  hren   :bhh:

----------


## goeme

@dr. tuborg
zu 96% liegt die Bestehgrenze zwischen 173 + 5, somit lgst du mit deinen 184 immernoch ber der Grenze.

Meine persnliche Einschtzung und Erfahrung aus knapp 5 Jahren die ich hier nun schon rumschwirre sagt mir, dass es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass du mit der von dir ausgezhlten Punktzahl unterhalb die Bestehgrenze rutschen wirst.
Immer vorausgesetzt du hast wirklich alle Kreuze richtig bertragen und dir ist hier beim auszhlen kein Fehler unterlaufen.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

*wuff, hechel*

----------


## Dr. House

> Das stimmt meines Wissens so nicht ganz. Sie knnen Dir zum Nachteil gereichen, soda Deine pers. Bg sich erhht und in seltenen Fllen zum
> Vorteil. Mich interessiert nur, ob sie theoret. > 180/181 werden knnte,
> oder ob es jetzt eher unwahrsch. ist...


Also fr 181 Punkte mte das irgendwie so aussehen:

http://www.impp.de/Herbst2006/Erg/Med.html

Ich glaube nicht, da das gestern so schn war in Ana, Bio und Psychsoz.

Kann mir einer mal erklren, warum frher das Physikum mehr in den 160er Werten herumgeisterte. Teilwese auch unter 160.

Da z.B.:

http://www.impp.de/Herbst2005/Erg/Med.html

Versteh ich nicht. Hat sich da was gendert?

----------


## dr.tuborg

> @dr. tuborg
> zu 96% liegt die Bestehgrenze zwischen 173 + 5, somit lgst du mit deinen 184 immernoch ber der Grenze.
> 
> Meine persnliche Einschtzung und Erfahrung aus knapp 5 Jahren die ich hier nun schon rumschwirre sagt mir, dass es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass du mit der von dir ausgezhlten Punktzahl unterhalb die Bestehgrenze rutschen wirst.
> Immer vorausgesetzt du hast wirklich alle Kreuze richtig bertragen und dir ist hier beim auszhlen kein Fehler unterlaufen.


Hi goeme,

Ich bin mir zu 99,9% sicher, keinen einzigen bertragungsfehler gemacht zu haben und verzhlt hab' ich mich auch nicht (Paratech nisch 4 mal beide
Hefte gezhlt und es passte).

Gru

----------


## IKEA

ich bin wohl durchgefallen, obwohl eine freudin nochmal durchgeschaut hat. nach zweimal sind wir nu bei 172 punkten, reicht nicht

----------


## goeme

> Also fr 181 Punkte mte das irgendwie so aussehen:
> 
> http://www.impp.de/Herbst2006/Erg/Med.html
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, da das gestern so schn war in Ana, Bio und Psychsoz.
> 
> Kann mir einer mal erklren, warum frher das Physikum mehr in den 160er Werten herumgeisterte. Teilwese auch unter 160.
> 
> Da z.B.:
> ...



Darber haben sich schon einige Leute den Kopf zerbrochen.
Eine Erklrung knnte sein, dass seit der Umstellung zur neuenAO, die Unis strker aussortieren und somit die eher strkeren Leute nach 4 Semestern zum Physikum. Somit steigt der Schnitt der Referenzgruppe.

Eine andere Erklrung knnte sein, dass die Fragen sich v.a. am ersten Tag dahingehend gendert haben, dass versucht wird einen klinischen Sachverhalt herzustellen und die Studenten damit besser zurecht kommen.

Letzendlich sind das allerdings nicht mehr an Vermutungen...


Was da im Herbst 05 los war weiss ich grad net.

----------


## goeme

> ich bin wohl durchgefallen, obwohl eine freudin nochmal durchgeschaut hat. nach zweimal sind wir nu bei 172 punkten, reicht nicht





> Die Schtzfehler ergeben sich durch folgende Fehlerquellen:
> 1) Die Reprsentativitt der MEDI-LEARN Statistik
> 2) Die abweichenden Lsungen zwischen IMPP und MEDI-LEARN (zwischen 0-4 Fragen)
> 
> Wir weisen ausdrcklich darauf hin, dass eine Vorhersage auf Grundlage individuell ausgezhlter Ergebnisse noch greren Schwankungen unterliegt und warnen davor, zu frh zu resignieren. Uns sind Flle bekannt, die den ausgezhlten Ergebnissen zufolge weit unter der erwarteten Bestehensgrenze lagen. Spter stellte sich heraus, dass sich diese Kandidaten beim Auszhlen zu ihren Lasten vertan und doch noch bestanden hatten!


Soweit mir bekannt hast du gestern schon per mail eine Einschtzung bekommen, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt s.o.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

@IKEA: Die Oper ist erst dann zu Ende, wenn die dicke Frau nicht mehr singt.

Abwarten, noch ist nix entschieden. Ich kann deine Enttuschung verstehen, aber versuche das ein wenig auszublenden. Heute mal auspannen, vielleicht morgen auch noch. Und dann auf ins Mndliche. 

Noch ist Polen nicht verloren!!!

*Daumen drck fr alle, die noch zittern*

----------


## IKEA

naja, beim letzten mal war die grenze laut medilearn ja niedriger als vom impp, also eher nichts

das problem ist nur, das war der letzte versuch, soll ich dann berhaupt noch frs mndliche lernen, weil bringt eh nichts, wnen ich durchgefallen bin (mndlich htte ich zwar noch zwei versuche, aber schriftlich ist aus)

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hm, das ist wirklich eher unschn. 

ABER, ich wiederhole mich in diesem Fall gerne, bitte das Schiff erst dann aufgeben, wenn es gesunken ist!!!!!

IKEA, ich wei, das ist leichter gesagt als getan. Aber wenn du dich jetzt schon aufgibst, dann hast du bereits verloren. Ich bin im Frhjahr auch in die Mndliche gegangen, obwohl ich gerade erst 1,5 Tage vorher (und zwar direkt nach Herauskommen aus dem Saal) erfahren hatte, dass ich definitiv durchgefallen war.

Htte ich mich da aufgegeben, msste ich jetzt heute noch fr die Mndliche bffeln. 

*seufz*

----------


## Ulle

Nur weil Medilearn beim letzten Mal die Punktgrenze zu niedrig gesetzt hat, heisst es noch lange nichts...

1) Die statistische Auswertung hier ist noch jung...

2) Werden sie vielleicht auch daraus gelernt haben: die guten Kreuzer sind wohl schon am Saufen und tragen hier nicht ihre Werte ein: ergo muss man da wohl einen Korrekturfaktor einbringen...

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie die Auswertung hier erfolgt, aber sich jetzt scho aufzugeben wre einfach dumm.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> *wuff, hechel*



whuuuuuuuuuu let the dogs out? wuff, wuff?

----------


## jojoxyz

Hab noch ne Frage. Bin im Sept. nicht in Heidelberg. Gibt es ne Mglichkeit, sich die Ergebnissmitteilung auch woanders hinschicken zu lassen?

----------


## goeme

ruf am besten dein LPA an, die werden dir sagen ob sie das machen oder net...

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

mit betteln und zetern geht das inoffiziell auch am telefon. 
und du kannst ne vollmacht ausstellen, dass jemand dein ergebnis abholt.

----------


## jojoxyz

Danke fr die Antworten und auch erstmal einen groen Dank an das Medi-Learn-Team, das sich die ganze Arbeit macht!

Bin zwar selbst sehr ungeduldig bei den Ergebnissen und so, aber lat euch nicht stressen. Vielmehr sollten wir dankbar sein, da wir nicht 3 Wochen warten mssen, und so immerhin schon eine gute Einschtzung bekommen!

Glckwunsch brigens an alle, die bestanden haben!

----------


## Bcher07

@ jojoxyz


Ich kann dir einen Nachsendeantrag der Post empfehlen.
Kostet allerdings 14 Euronen.

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Ououou..   ::-oopss:  

die Wohnung ist geputzt... der Sport wurd getrieben, das Telefon hatte keine Pause...

Ab morgens solls also wieder losgehen?

Aber wie schwenkt man nun auf das mndliche um??

Hab zwar alles irgendwie geballt im Kopf, aber alles auch nur Stichpunktartig?
Wiederholt ihr nun die Themen zum x-ten Mal und lernt dabei das Sprechen??
Soll man vielleicht noch ein paar Lcken fllen?
Irgendeiner ne Idee?

----------


## Dr. House

Ich mach mir jetzt zu allem Stichpunkte und spreche das durch die Gegend... und es kommt mir wieder alles sehr knapp vor  ::-oopss:

----------


## Dreamer81

Naja ich lerne Strukturformeln, versuche Physio zu wiederholen und lerne Ana meine Schwachstelle
Morgens treffe ich mich mit nem Freund zum reden ben und dann werden nachmittags die nchsten Themen gelernt.

----------


## nadine86

Ich werds probieren mit den "in Frage und Antwort" bchern. Die sind echt gut (Testat-geprft!), ich werd wohl alle Themen durchgehen, mir die Fragen durchlesen und meine Antworten formulieren (und dann die Einser-Antwort durchlesen). Anatomie ist auch meine ABSOLUTE Schwachstelle, ich werd Histo und Makro auch noch mal durchgehen.
@Steffi: Deine Antwort letztens hat mir nen Punkt gerettet. DANKE!!!

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> @Steffi: Deine Antwort letztens hat mir nen Punkt gerettet. DANKE!!!


Ich mute bei der Aufgabe auch ein bissel schmunzeln und danke einige der Mnnerwelt, die einfach unverschmt gut riechen   :hmmm...:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Ich werd mich dann auch mal im Reden probieren..

Und mikroskopieren mu ich unbedingt nochmal... *uups*

Ist denn dieses Frage-Antwort-Heftchen arg teuer? Finds per Googleei net..

----------


## jojoxyz

Werd mich in Physio a<uch an Frage&Antwort halten. In Biochemie haben wir in HD ja Dr. Schtz mit seinem Skript. Nur Ana wird schwieriger, Hirnschnitte, Nervenverlufe und Elektronenmikroskopische Bilder. Wei jetzt schon wieder nicht, wie ich das schaffen soll  :Oh nee...:  

Aber in ner guten Woche kann ich dann hoffentlich zweibeinig durch die Klinik laufen und erst mal ein paar Wochen Heimaturlaub machen.  ::-angel: 

@steffi: Die kosten glaub ich 20 Euro pro Fach, von Urban&Fischer: "Physiologie in Frage und Antwort", gibts auch noch fr Ana und Biochemie.
http://www.amazon.de/Physiologie-Fra...7804467&sr=8-1

----------


## nadine86

Ich hab leider noch keine Nachricht, aber bei uns gibts die auch erst 2-3 Tage vorher. "Biochemie/Anatomie/Physiologie in Frage und Antwort" kostet je etwa 20 Euro. Finde es lohnt sich trotzdem. Auerdem gedenke ich die Bcher fr mindestens 10 Euro ans nchste Semester weiter zu verkaufen....  :Meine Meinung:   Vor allem, wenn man theoretisch einiges (wenn auch nicht alles  :hmmm...: ) wei, aber das nicht zusammenhngend formulieren kann. Ist schon ganz schn

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Oh stimmt.. die Schnitte in Ana..   :was ist das...?:  

Okee, Schwachpunkte hab ich wohl genug..

Aber 20 pro Heft.., nee, dann mu es auch so gehen.

----------


## McBeal

> Oh stimmt.. die Schnitte in Ana..   
> 
> Okee, Schwachpunkte hab ich wohl genug..
> 
> Aber 20 pro Heft.., nee, dann mu es auch so gehen.


Das geht auch so!! Besorg Dir auf jeden Fall die Altprotokolle (bei wem hast Du) und geh ordentlich in den Histosaal, dann wird das. Gerade in Ana gibts Prfer, die ordentlich Themen aussschlieen!!  :Grinnnss!: 

Alles Gute!

LG,
Ally, z.Zt. nicht in Bochum  :hmmm...:

----------


## mezzomixi

Oh nein jetzt hab ich 1 Pkt weniger als gestern und wenn aus den "+2,5" Abweichung 3 Punkte werden, hab ich 1 Note schlechter. So ein schei   ::-oopss:   :Party:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Das geht auch so!! Besorg Dir auf jeden Fall die Altprotokolle (bei wem hast Du) und geh ordentlich in den Histosaal, dann wird das. Gerade in Ana gibts Prfer, die ordentlich Themen aussschlieen!! 
> 
> Alles Gute!
> 
> LG,
> Ally, z.Zt. nicht in Bochum



unser anatomieprfer meinte immer: "unterhalten sie sich einfach mit ihrem schrank, so lernen sie die freie rede. aber achten sie drauf, dass sie keiner beobachtet, sonst hlt man sie noch fr verrckt"

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich hab mit allem geredet, was mir vor die Augen kam: Heizung, Duschkopf, Herd, Teller, Tisch, Bleistift......

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

solange du keine intime beziehng mit deinem herd fhrst...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lala07

> Oh nein jetzt hab ich 1 Pkt weniger als gestern und wenn aus den "+2,5" Abweichung 3 Punkte werden, hab ich 1 Note schlechter. So ein schei


menno, ich hab wieder 2 punkte weniger als gestern  und hab so gehofft, dass es noch irgendwie ne 3 wird...ne 4 klingt so doof...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> solange du keine intime beziehng mit deinem herd fhrst...


Gnn mir doch auch mal nen heien Hintern  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Pschy

Glueckwunsch an alle, die schon halbwegs sicher wissen, dass das schriftliche in trockenen Tuechern ist. Bin stolz auf euch   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Gnn mir doch auch mal nen heien Hintern



ach so eine bist du....  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

BTW, an die frischen Kliniker unter euch: Wie haben sich eigentlich eure Eltern euch gegenber verhalten? Wurde das irgendwie gefeiert? Habt ihr was geschenkt bekommen? 

Oder war das irgendwie "Business as usual"?

----------


## Weies_Rssel

Meine Eltern verstehen irgendwie nicht so, was ich da mache. Aber gefreut haben sie sich trotzdem. ;)

----------


## Alvorada

"Business as usual", das trifft es ziemlich gut ;)

----------


## Pille_McCoy

> Oder war das irgendwie "Business as usual"?


Bei mir war es im Frhjahr leider so. 
War ziemlich deprimierend.

----------


## nadine86

Warum werde ich mit allem mglichen "wer hat dann mit mir Prfung...?" zugespammt und bekomme selbst keine Nachricht?? Sogar leute aus meinem Haus haben was bekommen, und ich nicht..

----------


## Grbler

Trste dich, ich schwebe auch noch im Ungewissen  :Grinnnss!: 

EDIT: Registrier dich mal hier, soviel wie du schreibst...

----------


## nadine86

@grbler:ich hab mich registriert, bin auch registriert, aber meine Anzeige hier ndert sich nicht...?

----------


## Grbler

Hast du dich auch eingeloggt  :hmmm...:  ? Sieht nmlich irgendwie nicht so aus...

----------


## nadine86

Wie eingeloggt? Also, ich bin Club-Mitglied, hab mich eingeloggt und dann unter "Kontrollzentrum" meine Daten nochmal aktualisert...wo loggst du dich denn ein?

----------


## Grbler

Rechts oben hier im Forum gibt es eine Box, wo man sich einloggen kann. Das msste eigentlich auch so funktionieren   :Nixweiss:

----------


## nadine86

bei mir steht rechts oben "Abmelden". D.h. ja wohl, dass ich angemeldet bin...?

----------


## goeme

mach dir keine sorgen nadine, wird sich die tage ndern wenn wir wieder ein wenig luft vom examensservice haben.

----------


## nadine86

Tja, genaugenommen habe ich ja auch so einpaar Dinge ber die ich mir eher Gedanken machen sollte. ->Mndliche...

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Tjooo, meine Eltern haben nie geglaubt, das ich das berhaupt schaffen wrde... warum sollte ich ihnen dann auch von meinen Ergebnissen erzhlen?

Meine Freunde haben sich tierisch mit mir mitgefreut   :Party:

----------


## nadine86

bei mir isses totalandersrum. Meine Eltern zucken mit den Schultern und sagen "haben wir nicht anders erwartet", whrend ich mir nen Ast freue und meine Freunde auch!

----------


## lala07

bei mir freuen sich alle und mein vater wollte schon am we eine party machen...der hatte das mndliche vllig verdrngt...  :hmmm...:

----------


## wertkost

sich nicht mitfreuen knnen doch nur leute, die nicht wissen, wieviel man dafr tun muss.....

meine eltern haben sich gefreut, aber die kennen das problem schon selbst.   :bhh:

----------


## Dreamer81

Hey wo seid ihr denn jetzt alle?
Alle schon im Urlaub? Ich kann doch nicht die einzige sein, die noch in die Mndliche mu?!

----------


## Flauscheding

Keine Panik, Dreamer. Sind vermutlich alle am lernen oder frei machen um Kraft frs Mndliche zu tanken   :hmmm...:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Ich benehm mich grad irgendwie, als htte ich frei.. und das rgert mich grad ziemlich...
Les ein bichen, "ach kannste ja" bla und blubb und larifari
*kntternde-Steffi*
 :dagegen:  

Ich brauch den Druck-Energiestecker zurck in den allerwertesten!! Der hat meiner Arbeitsmoral ziemlich gut getan
 :grrrr....:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Dann mal hier zur Motivation: trller

Reicht das?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dreamer81

ICH WILL POOOST!!!
Und die dumme Frau heute hat nur das Marburger Bund Blttchen gebracht *hmpf*

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Danke Daisy!! Hab zumindest an MEIN Stethoskop gedacht und mich dran erinnert, dass ich immer noch zwischen 3 Farben schwanke.. was scheinbar seeeeehr elementar ist  :Embarrassment: )   :Love:  

Naja, Dreamer, dann bin ich wenigstens nicht alleine,.... warte auch sehr ungeduldig.. will auch wieder einen Countdown haben..!   :grrrr....:

----------


## Dreamer81

Ja so wie es jetzt ist finde ich es tzend. Man schwebt irgendwie im Niemansland und naja man freut sich, wei aber dass man damit alleine nicht in die Klinik kommt und ganz ehrlich ich habe auch keine Lust mehr zu lernen...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich mchte das orangefarbene (jaaaaaa!!!!!) Littmann Classic II SE  :Grinnnss!: 

Sowas geiles quietschoranges  :Love:

----------


## Dreamer81

Ich krieg ein grnes *g*

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Es nervt einfach alles nochmal von vorne anzuschauen...
seit Jahren macht man nix anderes!!!

Wenns ja neuer Stoff wre, aber so.... manmanman...

*Zicken-Modus-nun-auch-wieder-off-stell*   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Ich will eigentlich Ferrari KNALLrot.. so richtig grell!!!   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  
Mit orange kann ich mich nicht anfreunden..
Und der Mnne sacht Karibikblau...

Rosa fnd ich auch noch extrem...   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> Ich will eigentlich Ferrari KNALLrot.. so richtig grell!!!


BLUTrot.... das trifft es besser  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Gift grn, wie diese grne Forenlampe unten hier, fnd ich auch noch schrg..

Naja, mit meinen knappen 1.65 mu man halt auffallen...   :bhh:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Oh mein Gott, was soll ICH denn dann nehmen mit meinen popeligen 159,5 cm ???? 

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

So.. und jetzt geh ich mal von Stethoskopen trumen....   :schnarch...:   :hmmm...:

----------


## mezzomixi

Ich hab ein dunkelblaues bekommen  :Grinnnss!:  Aber ich bring's auch auf 1,80m und habe ein lautes Organ - ich brauche nicht mit Stethoskopfarben auf mich aufmerksam machen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> Oh mein Gott, was soll ICH denn dann nehmen mit meinen popeligen 159,5 cm ????


Hm, DAS ist jetzt eine schwere Frage..
Vielleicht noch knackige Abstze?? Entsprechend der Stethoskopfarbe???   :hmmm...:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Wenn wir dir Ziska dann begegnen wrden, wrde uns dein blaues Teil dann immer Beulen an den Kopf hauen??   :hmmm...:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mezzomixi

N, das kommt in die Tasche, da wird niemand mit gehauen. Momentan liegt's die meiste Zeit ja eh nur dumm in der Gegend rum  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Grbler

Hey, das gehrt in Ansthesisten-Manier elegant um den Hals geschwungen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

ja ja, noch nicht mal die mndliche durch und alle halten sich schon fr groe kliniker und fachsimpeln ber stethoskope...

um 5 wochen spter sich in einem stickigen, berheizten, fensterlosen raum  wochenlang 140 pathologieprparate durchzuackern und um dann zu merken, dass ist eigentlich der gleiche mist ist, wie in histo   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mezzomixi

> ja ja, noch nicht mal die mndliche durch und alle halten sich schon fr groe kliniker und fachsimpeln ber stethoskope...
> 
> um 5 wochen spter sich in einem stickigen, berheizten, fensterlosen raum  wochenlang 140 pathologieprparate durchzuackern und um dann zu merken, dass ist eigentlich der gleiche mist ist, wie in histo


 :Grinnnss!:  Weder finde ich das Stethoskop sonderlich aufregend, noch freue ich mich wie ein Kind an Weihnachten auf die Klinik. Ich habe keinerlei Hoffnung, dass es nach den Semesterferien pltzlich megaspannend weitergeht  :hmmm...:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Guten Morgen ihr!!

Dr Jekyll Dr Jekyll... so eine schwungvolle Demotivationsrede...
du willst doch nicht deine treulosen Tomaten vertreiben?

Naja, papperlapp.. ich freu mich DAS es weitergeht..   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

Also ich freu mich, ich freu mich ber mein Stethoskop, das schon lnger hier unbenutzt rumliegt und auch auf die Uni. Und auch wenns letztendlich  derselbe Mist ist, ich freu mich drauf. Und dann kann ich mir neue Bcher kaufen   :Love:  und famulieren. Ich finde das toll. Endlich wieder was Neues und ich finde, darauf darf man sich auch wie ein Schneeknig freuen   :hmmm...:

----------


## Dreamer81

Ich habe nen supertollen Famulaturplatz, wenn ich das mndliche bestehe und ich WERDE mich wie ein Schneeknig freuen, wenn ich das Ding komplett habe...

----------


## Grbler

Hab auch schon einen tollen Platz fr meine Praxis-Famulatur  :Grinnnss!:  BFE hat sich doch gelohnt...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Dreamer81

...und wieder keine Post...  :grrrr....:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Htte den trdelnden Postboten auch gern vom Rad geboxt...
grinste auch noch so doof...

----------


## Dreamer81

Meine hat an der Straenecke erstmal 30min gequatscht, bevor sie sich herbequemt hat.

----------


## mikepike

Was gibt's den bei euch per Post?  :Smilie:

----------


## jojoxyz

Das wrd mich auch mal interessieren. Warum wartet ihr so sehnschtig auf die Post? Zeugnisse kommen doch erst in ein paar Wochen.

----------


## Pille_McCoy

Vielleicht Post wegen der mndlichen Prfung ? Termin & Prfer ?

----------


## Dreamer81

Ganz genau, Prfer und Termin je lnger das dauert, desto lnger zieht sich das und ich kann und will nicht mehr und auerdem war mein ganzes Studium nur Druck und den will ich wieder haben zumindest kurz vor so einer wichtigen Prfung!!! Jawohl!!!

----------


## mikepike

Achso! Das wissen wir hier alle seit 1. August - wenigstens etwas gutes hat dieses LPA  :Smilie:

----------


## F0-F1-ATPase

mikepipe - ja, aber zu welchem Preis !? Wir mussten wieder zur Katzenfrau !! ;)

Viel Erfolg beim mndlichen, wer noch muss *daumendrck*

----------


## jojoxyz

Ach, ihr bekommt das zugeschickt. Bei uns stand der Termin mit auf dem Zulassungesbescheid und die Prfer hingen schon vorm Schriftlichen an der Uni aus.

----------


## mikepike

> mikepipe - ja, aber zu welchem Preis !? Wir mussten wieder zur Katzenfrau !! ;)
> 
> Viel Erfolg beim mndlichen, wer noch muss *daumendrck*


 Die hat mich whrend dem ganzen schriftlichem immer so bse angeschaut  :hmmm...:

----------


## nadine86

Habe eure Profs  bei euch im Schriftlichen Aufsicht gefhrt???? Oder habt ihr beim LPA eure Mndlichen??

----------


## Mikrovilli

Das war die fr uns zustndige nette Dame vom LPA, die sich allseits groer Beliebtheit erfreut.   ::-oopss:  

Nee, das Mndliche ist schon in der Uni. 
Wir konnten uns nur die Prfungsladungen persnlich abholen...

----------


## Dreamer81

Irgendwie krass wie unterschiedlich das ist, man sollte glauben, dass das einheitlicher ist...

----------


## jojoxyz

Bin ja mal ganz ehrlich. Seh mich m Do im Mndlichen schon grandios scheitern. Aber, da es ja schriftlich wahrscheinlich gereicht hat, mu ich dann in nem halben Jahr nur noch in 3 Fchern zum Experten mutieren.

Hab auch nochmal ne Frage, bin in einer 4-Gruppe. Und nach dem IMPP-Heft, heit es ja, da eine solche Prfung mind. 3 Std dauern mu. Gibt es denn auch Prfer, die auch frher fertig werden? Allerdings versteh ich natrlich auf, je lnger man geprft wird, umso besser ist die Chance, da man doch besteht.

----------


## Flauscheding

Jojo, ihr habt 30min prakt. Prfung in einem Fach, dann jeweils 20min pro Fach und Prfling, also insgesamt pro Prfling 1 h. Demnach werdet ihr wohl insgesamt 4,5 h dort hocken. Soweit ich wei, haben die Prfer einen Spielraum von 18 - 22 min ( wurde mir zumindest von den Prfern so gesagt ), also werdet ihr wohl nicht signifikant frher fertig sein.
Viel Erfolg am Donnerstag!   :Top:

----------


## lala07

versteh ich nich...dachte man htte einfach 20 minuten pro fach, also auch 20 minuten in anatomie mit mikroskopieren...oder hast du in deine rechnung die vorbereitungszeit beim mikroskopieren mit eingerechnet?

----------


## chocolategirl05

Es ist so: 20 Minuten pro Prfling pro Fach. Ich hatte pro Fach 2 Fragen sprich 10 Minuten pro Frage auer bei Anatomie hatte ich 15 min makro und 5 mikro, mikroskopiert hab ich whrend die anderen in makro geprft wurden. 
Wir waren zu dritt und somit hat die Prfung 3 Stunden gedauert. Es ist auch offiziell so, dass die Prfung mindestens 45 und hchstens 60 min pro Prfling dauert. Aber es ist, denke ich, auch individuell ja nach Uni.
Ich wnsche allen maximalen Erfolg.

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Es ist doch egal, wie lange genau es dauert..
Hauptsache die RICHTIGEN Fragen kommen dran.. dann erzhl ich auch meinetwegen was lnger   :Blush:  

Und hauptsache es ist auch bald endlich vorbei!!

----------


## Dreamer81

@ Sr. Steffi:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## schwarzwald

So, endlich wieder online und erstmal allen herzlichen Glckwunsch, die es geschafft haben  :Top:  
und falls irgendwo ein Pnktle fehlt : Kopf hoch, super, dass Ihr es probiert habt !!!

gru 

 ::-winky: 




ich muss heut Abend mal in Ruhe durchlesen, wies berhaupt bei Euch gelaufen is....  :Blush:

----------


## lala07

ich bin schlecht drauf, war bei dem biochemie-prfer heute und der war total unsympathisch...hatte dem vorher ne mail geschrieben, halt nich im namen aller, weil ich nich wusste, ob das den anderen recht ist, kannte die da ja noch gar nich...und irgendwie hat der prfer das komisch gefunden...keine ahnung, wie ich sagen soll...fhl mifch auf jeden fall irgendwie schlecht jetzt und hab ein ganz ungutes gefhl fr montag...  :kotzen:

----------


## Dreamer81

@ lala:Also ich habe von Vorgesprchen selten was Gutes gehrt, nicht verrckt machen!

@Sr. Steffi: War dein Postbote nett zu dir??? Meine wieder nicht!!!  :grrrr....:

----------


## lala07

der ist halt chemiker und irgendwie komisch und ich kam mir vor, als htte ich meine gruppe irgendwie hintergangen mit der e-mail, dabei war ich mit denen da und hatte auch von der mail vorher schon erzhlt...
das schlimme ist, dass ich mir immer total nen kopf machen und mich jetzt gar nich auf lernen konzentrieren kann...

----------


## Dreamer81

Was hast du denn geschrieben, vermutlich nur dass ihr kommt oder? Waren die anderen sauer? Wenn nicht, hat er sich nur zu sehr aufgeplustert!

----------


## Flauscheding

Ach lala, Chemiker sind von Natur aus komisch. Mach dir keinen Kopf .

----------


## lala07

ich hatte geschrieben, dass ich bei ihm prfung habe und wann man kommen knnte, um sich vorzustellen...ne die waren nich sauer, weshalb auch..die fanden es gut, dass ich geschrieben hatte, nur hatte er ja zu dem zeitpunkt noch nich geantwortet...naja ich versuche jetzt einfach nich mehr dran zu denken...sehe den ja danach nie wieder...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Juhuu, nach Essen, Dreamer81....   ::-winky:  

habe heute den halben Tag in der Uni verbracht und weder dem Briefkasten noch sonst wem von den gelben Mnnchen hinterherfluchen knnen..

Und mich beschleicht ein ungutes Gefhl, dass zur Zeit irgendwie erst alle Post und Termine bekommen haben, die in Regelstudienzeit sind..

Und dummerweise gehen in Bochum die Gerchte rum, dass es zuviele Physikums-Leutchen auf zu wenig Klinik-Pltze gibt..

JETZT hab ich den Druck...   :grrrr....:

----------


## Dreamer81

@ Steffi: Ich kenne hauptschlich Leute aus meinem Semester, die ihren Termin schon bekommen haben und naja ich bin im 6. vorklinischen, also das halte ich fr ein Gercht und das es in Bochum Engpsse mit den klinischen Pltzen gibt ist doch immer so oder? Hattest du denn eine ZVS Zulassung nur fr die Vorklinik? Wenn nicht, kommst du zu uns nach Essen, ist doch auch nett!!!

----------


## McBeal

> Juhuu, nach Essen, Dreamer81....   
> 
> habe heute den halben Tag in der Uni verbracht und weder dem Briefkasten noch sonst wem von den gelben Mnnchen hinterherfluchen knnen..
> 
> Und mich beschleicht ein ungutes Gefhl, dass zur Zeit irgendwie erst alle Post und Termine bekommen haben, die in Regelstudienzeit sind..
> 
> Und dummerweise gehen in Bochum die Gerchte rum, dass es zuviele Physikums-Leutchen auf zu wenig Klinik-Pltze gibt..
> 
> JETZT hab ich den Druck...


@Sr Steffi: Das ist ein totaler Bldsinn. Euer Semester ist kleiner als unserer damals war und wir haben ziemlich gut im Physikum abgeschnitten und es sind wenige durchgefallen. Und ob Du in Regelstudienzeit bist oder nicht, hat nichts mit dem Termin fr die Mndliche zu tun.
Ich hatte am allerersten mglichen Tag mndliche, bin in Regelstudienzeit, und mir mit war einer, der zum dritten Mal angetreten ist...
Und die Zulassungen fr BO sind immer nur fr die Vorklinik, weil sie einem keinen Klinikplatz anbieten knnen, wenn man im Frhjahr Physikum macht und man dann eben nach Essen geschickt wird oder ein Semester warten muss.
Mach Dir keinen Kopf, der Brief kommt schon noch!!  :Grinnnss!: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Puuuh, danke Mdels...   ::-winky:  

Hab mich wohl mal kurz von einer Gerchte-Hysterie berrollen lassen... aber sie ist auch schon wieder weggesportet   :Grinnnss!:  

Naja, ber Essen mach ich mir "danach" Gedanken.. Geliebugelt hab ich schon zu eurem Campus   :hmmm...:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich liebe meinen Campus  :Love:

----------


## McBeal

> Puuuh, danke Mdels...   
> 
> Hab mich wohl mal kurz von einer Gerchte-Hysterie berrollen lassen... aber sie ist auch schon wieder weggesportet   
> 
> Naja, ber Essen mach ich mir "danach" Gedanken.. Geliebugelt hab ich schon zu eurem Campus


De rien.  :Grinnnss!:  Es sei Dir verziehen, bist ja noch im Physikumszustand.  :Grinnnss!:  Habe brigens gerade festgestellt, dass dieser bei mir vor genau drei Jahren beendet wurde, hatte am 27. August 2004 Mndliches.  :Grinnnss!: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> De rien.  Es sei Dir verziehen, bist ja noch im Physikumszustand.  Habe brigens gerade festgestellt, dass dieser bei mir vor genau drei Jahren beendet wurde, hatte am 27. August 2004 Mndliches. 
> 
> LG,
> Ally


Borrr wie fieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees   :dumdiddeldum...:  
Jetzt erzhl uns auch bitte wenigstens, wie doooooof das PJ sein is und so.... 
 :hmmm...:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> Ich liebe meinen Campus


Mit 2 Beinen und orangenem Stethoskop definitiv drinne stehen zu frfen, ist auch extrem liebenswert
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Weite, definitiv is fr mich erst, wenn ich das schwarz auf wei habe. Ansonsten glaube ich das noch nicht so recht. Es gibt ja auch bertragunsfehler und so..... *nich hoff*

Aber Stethoskop in orange..... hach..... ich will das!

----------


## Dreamer81

Ich wnschte ich knnte mich ber meines mal gescheit freuen, das liegt nmlich hier und ich denke immer nur "hoffentlich darf ich es bald auch benutzen"...Aber ohne Post?!



...ob es hilft den Postboten zu berfallen???  :Hh?:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Von Minute zu Minute ohne Post bin ich immer genervter und starre immer sinnloser auf die Unterlagen..
Stethoskop-Trume sind nun erstmal wieder vertagt..
Mannoo..
 :dagegen:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> ...ob es hilft den Postboten zu berfallen???


Neee... aber vielleicht das Auenstndige Prfungsamt?? Dortmund is ja bissel nher als Dsseldorf   :bhh:

----------


## Dreamer81

Naja ich habe ja inzwischen auch die Theorie aufgestellt, dass das LPA nur so nett und unscheinbar aussieht. Ist wahrscheinlich so wie bei Harry Potter, da knnen Muggles ja auch die verzauberten Sachen nicht sehen. Vielleicht knnen wir, als nicht eingeweihte die ganze grausame Maschinerie nicht sehen und da sitzt einer mit ner Zauberkugel und sieht, dass wir warten und deshalb kriegen wir nix, wohingegen die die nicht wollen mit Post berhuft werden...


(es wird wirklich Zeit, dass das hier endet...)

----------


## SynC

Boah...ich hab so einen Schiss vor der Mndlichen   :Grinnnss!:  Beim schriftlichen bin ich komischerweise ganz cool geblieben. Und auch bei der Vorbereitung bin ich kaum so RICHTIG nervs geworden.
Jetzt wo's aufs Mndliche zugeht kommt mir aber ganz schn der Bammel. Habe einfach das Gefhl, dass mir dann viele Sachen in der Drucksituation nicht einfallen werden.
Wie gehts euch da so?

----------


## Grbler

:Grinnnss!: 

Hab hier Protokolle fr einen meiner Prfer, die gehen bis 1995 zurck  :hmmm...:  80-90 Stck, und kaum Wiederholungen in dem was er fragt, jippieh  :bhh: 

Aber die Prferkombi ist wohl ganz nett, und Bestehen knnte drin sein. Ist auch wieder mein erklrtes Ziel - Bestehen ist alles, ne bessere Note dann nur das i-Tpfelchen. Aber nervser bin ich auch jetzt schon, 12 Tage vorher.

----------


## jojoxyz

Hab morgen das Mndliche und war noch nie so verzweifelt. Auch wenn die prfer nett sein mgen. Hab irgendwie das Gefhl, da ich nichts wei und krieg total Stre.
Meine grte Sorge ist, wenn einem nix einfllt zu ner Frage oder wenn ich das Histo-Prperat nicht erkenne.

----------


## Grbler

In der einen Prfung wurde Vagina mit sophagus vertauscht, und der Prfling ist trotzdem noch durchgekommen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mikrovilli

@jojoxyz
Mir geht es genauso, mir ist tierisch schlecht und ich habe das Gefhl, ich habe alles vergessen.
Da helfen mir leider auch grad gar keine rationalen Argumente, die ich mir immer wieder vorbete   :kotzen:  
Viel Glck morgen!!!   :Top:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

ich kenn ne mndliche prfung von nem kumpel:

Histo-Prfer: "was ist das?"

Prflin: "hm, das ist das Ovar?!?"

"Nein, hher"

"Dann muss es wohl er Darm sein!?"

"Nein, hher"

"Eventuell Magen?

"nein"

"Vielleicht ein Prparat aus dem Gehirn?"

"Nein, tiefer"

"Na dann muss es es die Schilddrse sein"

"NEIIIIIIINNN!!!"

"es knnte es sich aber um drsengewebe handel?!"

Erleichtert: "Ja" 

"Dann ist es das Pankreas"

"NEIIIIIIINNNN, es ist die achseldrse, mein Gott"

der ist auch durchgekommen, zwar mit der teilnote 5 in histo, aber durchgrkommen.

verlasst euch nicht zu sehr auf die protokolle. lernt lieber umfassend noch einmal alles im groben erblick. und fragt, was der prfer die tage zuvor gefragt hat, manchmal fragen sie das aus bequemlichkeit wieder.

----------


## Schneewitche

Das hrt sich aber doch nach nem netten Prfer an  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

In Essen wr er wohl damit durchgefallen  :grrrr....:

----------


## SynC

Ganz unabhngig davon ist die Achseldrse aber auch irrelevanter Crap. Wer sowas als Prfer fragt hat ne Macke   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## lala07

genauso wie hippocampus...ich finde echt, es gibt dankbarere prparate, aber genau das nennt meine prferin in der vorbesprechung..  ::-oopss:  

hab grad mein outfit anprobiert...mir passt ja nix mehr ...wird zeit, dass das vorrbei ist, dass ich mich wieder um meine figur kmmern kann...  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Dr. House

> ich kenn ne mndliche prfung von nem kumpel:


*Gacker*

Ich hab eine Prfer bei dem ich schonmal beim brachioradialis vllig versagt habe. Hinterher dachte ich: Mein Gott, mu der Dich wohlwollend betrachtet haben.

Alles war gut... Dann kam dieser Ansatz und Ursprung von dem Teil dessen Name mir VLLIG entfallen war. Schwarzes Loch... Ablenkungsmanver auf Triceps. Half nix. Vielleicht nimmt er einen der Flexoren... auch nicht. Guck Prfer, ich kann alle Nerven... Prfer grinst. Herz in Hose, knallrot angelaufen,... dunkle Materie. Einzig allein, da dieses Teil wichtig war, fiel mir ein.

Kam trotzdem durch, aber es ist ein grauenhaftes Gefhl.

Ey, auf sowas warte ich in der Prfung. Hoffentlich erinnert er sich an diese Pleite nicht.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hihi, dafr hab ich in Physio total versagt: Reflexbogen? h ja..... BLACKOUT  :Grinnnss!: . Ich sag euch, DAS war peinlich!!!

Aber er blieb geduldig, der Gute  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lala07

*neid* ich wnschte, ich htte das auch schon hinter mir...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Na komm, machen dir solche Erzhlungen nicht doch ein klitzebichen Mut?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lala07

naja in histo knnte mir vielleicht auch sowas passieren...aber ich glaube, ich wirke ganz gut in mndlichen prfung, mal vom fachlichen abgesehen und deshalb macht mir das weniger angst...fachlich kann man ja gar nich perfekt sein und das erwartet wohl auch keiner...was hast du denn mndlich fr eine note? wenns indiskret ist einfach berlesen...  :Blush:  

bin nur froh, wenn ch jetzt alles hinter mir habe und den ganzen tag machen kann, was ich will ohne schlechtes gewissen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> In Essen wr er wohl damit durchgefallen


er hat ja sonst sher viel gewusst, war in physio und biochemie gut und in makroskopie auch. war schon gerechtfertigt, dass er durchkommt. es kommt auf gesamtbild an und nicht auf eine frage. 

und achseldrse im physikum, das htte ich auch nicht gekonnt. 

wer im physikum luanf fragt, hat ne macke oder du bist ein anus und der prfer kann dich nicht leiden.

der mit der achseldrse hatte ne drei bekommen.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

In Essen sagte in Prof vor ein paar Tagen zu nem Prfling: Wenn Sie in Anatomie ne 5 haben, ist es egal, ob sie in BC UND Physio ne 1 haben. Dann sind sie trotzdem durchgefallen.

Nettes Vorgesprch, gell?

----------


## McBeal

Uns wurde damals gesagt (auch nachher, weil einer der durchgefallen ist, direkt nachgefragt hat), dass es gar keine Einzelnoten mehr gbe und man direkt durchfallen wrde, wenn man in einem Fach so richtig schlecht sei (nicht, ein bisschen was nicht wissen, sondern wirklich fast gar nichts). Allerdings war das alte AO (nur zwei mndliche Fcher).

LG,
Ally

----------


## Alvorada

Es steht auf diesen orangenen Papierchen (Hinweisen zum Physikum):

"Die mndliche Prfung ist bestanden, wenn der Prfling mindestens ausreichende Leistungen in JEDEM Fachgebiet erbracht hat ( 15 Abs.7)."

Das sagt doch schon alles.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

na und? ist das lpa denn bei der prfung anwesend?

da wird dann ganz schn gemauschelt,   wenn du 3,3, 5 hast, machen sie einfach daraus ne 4 und gut ist. 

ganz selten, dass mal ein prfer auf der 5 besteht, da mssen die anderen leistungen auch unzureichend sein und er wahrscheinlich noch der vorsitzende.

aber bei 1,1,5 wird ja wohl keiner auf der 5 bestehen. das muss schon sehr gehssiger prof sein, der dann aber auch in der lehre nix zu suchen hat.

----------


## Pantanikerin

naja, also in meienr Prfungsgruppe ist eine nur aufgrund eines Faches durchgefallen. In BC und Anat war sie wirklich nicht schlecht, normale Leistung. Sagten auch die 2 Profs, aber der in Physio sagte, bei ihm war es ne 5 und hat da drauf bestanden...

kommt auch immer drauf an, welche Profs man in der Prfung hat.

----------


## philipp1984

Ich denke es ist aber auch sehr unrealistisch, dass man in 2 Fchern 1 ist und in einem 5. Ich hatte heute meine Prfung, Ana lief echt super (war es Glck, dass ich genau das gefragt wurde, was ich wollte? :hmmm...:  ) Physio war auch "gut", aber in BioChem stand ich auf dem Schlauch, hab Mist erzhlt und teilweise echt krasse Fehler gemacht. Schlussendlich habe ich eine Zitat: "schlechte 2" bekommen als Gesamtnote. 
Man darf sich nicht verrckt machen lassen wenn man mal was nicht wei. Immer freundlich bleiben, immer versuchen, wenigstens etwas zu sagen, was einigermaen zum Thema/Frage passt und wenn man einen guten Moment erwischt kann man auch sehr gut die Prfer lenken und sie dazu bringen etwas zu fragen, was man gut kann. 
Die sind doch dann auch froh, wenn man was denen was erzhlen kann.

----------


## Dr.Nemo

DREAMER81!!!!!
Ich hab POST!!!!

Am 11.9. is soweit.. nur noch 12 Tage aushalten!!!!!!!!

Auch wenn das Datum bissel irritierend wirkt   :hmmm...:

----------


## McBeal

> DREAMER81!!!!!
> Ich hab POST!!!!
> 
> Am 11.9. is soweit.. nur noch 12 Tage aushalten!!!!!!!!
> 
> Auch wenn das Datum bissel irritierend wirkt


Und? Bei wem??

LG,
Ally  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mikrovilli

> na und? ist das lpa denn bei der prfung anwesend?
> 
> da wird dann ganz schn gemauschelt,   wenn du 3,3, 5 hast, machen sie einfach daraus ne 4 und gut ist.


Schn wr's gewesen!   :grrrr....:  
Allerdings war er auch der Vorsitzende...

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Man darf sich nicht verrckt machen lassen wenn man mal was nicht wei. Immer freundlich bleiben, immer versuchen, wenigstens etwas zu sagen, was einigermaen zum Thema/Frage passt und wenn man einen guten Moment erwischt kann man auch sehr gut die Prfer lenken und sie dazu bringen etwas zu fragen, was man gut kann. 
> Die sind doch dann auch froh, wenn man was denen was erzhlen kann.



wenn du ganz cool bist:wenn du gar nichts dazu weit, antwortest du einfach nicht auf seine frage und sonst sagst irgendwas themnverwandtes. "ich wei, dass...."
manchmal hakt dann der prfer ein und man konnte die lccke geschickz umgehen. lcken werden ja meistens im nachhinein bemerkt, wenn der gesprchsfluss ins stocken geriet. 


was auch immer gut kommt kommt, gerade bei physio (praktische prfung)
"oh so ein zufall, genau beim dem versuch war ich proband" (und dann wird 3 minuten seitens des prfers ber die qualitt des praktikums sinniert.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## jojoxyz

Danke erstmal an alle, die die Daumen gedrckt haben!
Hab Mmdlich heute bestanden. War echt viel lockerer als gedacht. Die Prfer waren supernett und ich bin nur froh, da es vorbei ist.
Wenn beim Schriftlichen nix schief gelaufen ist, renn ich jetzt mit beiden Beinen in die Kliinik!
Aber jetzt erstmal 6 Wochen nichts tun und Heimaturlaub!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mikrovilli

:Top:   :Top:   :Top:   ::-dance:   :Party:

----------


## IKEA

bei mir war es im Frhjahr 2, 2 und fnf und nun mache ich scheinbar doch noch irgendwie die mndliche, falls es schriftlich hoffentlich geklappt hat... 

falls nicht, war das ganze lernen vielleicht doch nicht ganz fr die Katz

----------


## LillithSophie

lernt ihr eigentlich in ner gruppe oder allein?
ich hab nchste woche...aaangst  :Smilie:

----------


## IKEA

fr die mndliche ist die gruppe besser, es sei denn, alle wissen unterschiedlich viel, dann besser allein auf einen stand und dann gemeinsam, weil man da neue aspekte und neue lmerkmethoden erkennt

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich glaube, da gibt es kein Patentrezept. Lernen tu ich alleine, das geht in der Gruppe nicht, aber ich treffe mich punktuell und wir fleddern uns gegenseitig, besprechen Dinge, fragen ab... So hat man eine gute Kontrolle und lernt freies Sprechen und Improvisieren   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Mikrovilli

Sein passives Wissen richtig zu artikulieren, ist meiner Ansicht nach das A und O. Leider hatte ich vor lauter Wdh. auch kaum Zeit, das zu trainieren.

Kommt auch mit auf die To-do-Liste!   :Top:

----------


## Dreamer81

@ Steffi: ich warte... aber cool, dass du endlich Post hast!!!!

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> Und? Bei wem??
> 
> LG,
> Ally


von-Drung in Ana, Fr Marcus in BC und Hr. Marek in Physio
 ::-oopss:  
Und?   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Dreamer81

Wenn das so weiter geht, liegen alle meine Freunde in der Sonne, wenn ich dran bin...

----------


## McBeal

> von-Drung in Ana, Fr Marcus in BC und Hr. Marek in Physio
>  
> Und?


Hm, hatte keinen davon. Bei Frau von Dhring solltest Du den Beckenboden knnen und bei uns im Jahr hat sie (min) 2 Leute gefragt, wie gro den Alveolen seien (hatten die als Histoprparat). Die zweite wusste es dann, weil die erste es ihr erzhlt hatte.  :Grinnnss!: 
Das wird schon!!!  :Grinnnss!:  Ich drcke Dir ganz fest die Daumen!!

LG,
Ally, die noch um Ana im Mndlichen drumrum gekommen ist  :hmmm...:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Sein passives Wissen richtig zu artikulieren, ist meiner Ansicht nach das A und O. Leider hatte ich vor lauter Wdh. auch kaum Zeit, das zu trainieren.
> 
> Kommt auch mit auf die To-do-Liste!


na warte mal bis zur prfung, du glaubst gar nicht aus welcher ecke du da noch wissen rauszehen kannst. 

da fallen dir dinge, von vor 2 jahren noch ein, die man nie wiederholt hat. 

man wei doch mehr als man denkt   :Top:

----------


## Grbler

Ich wei, dass ich nichts wei   :bhh:

----------


## Flauscheding

> na warte mal bis zur prfung, du glaubst gar nicht aus welcher ecke du da noch wissen rauszehen kannst. 
> 
> da fallen dir dinge, von vor 2 jahren noch ein, die man nie wiederholt hat. 
> 
> man wei doch mehr als man denkt


Das war jetzt nicht sehr feinfhlig Mikrovilli zu zitieren, Jekyll *kopfschttel*

----------


## lala07

das hat er sicher nich so gemeint...

langsam wirds zeit, dass alles rum ist...man ist so furchtbar genervt von allem und jedem...

----------


## jojoxyz

Das mit dem Wissen kann ich durchaus besttigen. Hab den Stre ja jetzt hinter mir und war erstaunt, auf was man alles noch gekommen ist, obwohl ich es mir nicht angeschaut habe. Lag vor allem daran, da die Prfer mal Tips geben und es dann bei einem selbst "klick" macht.

----------


## lala07

bei wem hattest du denn? bin am montag dran bei kuschinsky, peterziel und sandhoff...

----------


## Mikrovilli

> na warte mal bis zur prfung, du glaubst gar nicht aus welcher ecke du da noch wissen rauszehen kannst. 
> 
> da fallen dir dinge, von vor 2 jahren noch ein, die man nie wiederholt hat. 
> 
> man wei doch mehr als man denkt


Hab ich vorher auch gedacht! Heute beim Spazierengehen war auch alles wieder da, nur gestern war alles verschttet...
 ::-oopss: 

@ Flauschi:   ::-winky:   :Love:

----------


## lala07

> Hab ich vorher auch gedacht! Heute beim Spazierengehen war auch alles wieder da, nur gestern war alles verschttet...


ich glaub ja an schicksal...alles hat irgendwie einen sinn...also kopf hoch, nase steil in den wind   :Grinnnss!:  !

----------


## Mikrovilli

@lala

Versuche ich ja mittlerweile auch zu denken (das mit dem Schicksal).
Wer wei, wofr es gut ist...

----------


## lala07

eben...du hast dein bestes gegeben...es hat nicht gepasst, nchstes mal machst du es besser... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mikrovilli

> eben...du hast dein bestes gegeben...es hat nicht gepasst, nchstes mal machst du es besser...


Leider war es nicht mein Bestes, was aus dem Mund rauskam, das ist ja das rgerliche.
Wenn ich zu wenig gelernt htte, dann wrde ich mich weniger rgern als so.
Habe wohl etwas berdreht in den letzten Tagen und das Wissen ist wieder zu den Ohren rausgekommen und dann irgendwie im Abfluss verschwunden   :Oh nee...:  

Zumindest ist es jetzt erstmal rum (habe heute mal wieder ausgeschlafen und schne Dinge gemacht) und das ist trotzdem ein angenehmes Gefhl.
Jetzt bis Ende September alle Medizinbcher berhaupt nicht anrhren und dann das Feld von hinten aufrollen!!!

Allen, die es noch vor sich haben viiiiieeeeeel Glck!!!    :Top:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Das war jetzt nicht sehr feinfhlig Mikrovilli zu zitieren, Jekyll *kopfschttel*



*kopfschttel* wat wollt ihr denn alle von mir. bin doch schon auf der roten liste. ich wollte villi nur mut machen fr die prfung, dass ihm mehr einfallen wird, als er glaubt.

konnte doch nicht ahnen, dass er schon durchgefallen ist.
bin ich nostradamus?

ich bin zwar ein zynistischer penner, aber so einer nun auch wieder nicht.

----------


## Mikrovilli

@ Dr. Jekyll:

Schon gut, habe ich auch mehr oder weniger so verstanden!!   :Friedenstaube:  

Ich wei nicht, ob Du gestern usw. mitgelesen hast, aber ich bin gestern leider in einem Fach durchs Mndliche gerappelt...   :Nixweiss:  
Daher wohl die Aufregung ber Dein Posting   :hmmm...: 

Ups, ich habe gerade erst jetzt Dein letztes Posting richtig zu Ende gelesen, dass Du es soeben auch bemerkt hast (das mit dem Durchfallen...)

----------


## jojoxyz

Ich hatte Metz in Ana, Frau Dr. Nies in Biochemie und Dr. Korff in Physio.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

@ microvilli: alles ok, hatte ich nicht gelesen. ich wnsche keinem durchzufallen, noch will ich jemanden rgern. obwohl manche verbissenen freaks aus der vorklinik in hannover htten lieber jura studieren sollen...   :Meine Meinung:  

rgern tue ich nur smtliche mods, alley the cat, niere, daisy, flausche, ML-redaktion...  :Keks:   :Grinnnss!:  


 wie sieht denn schriftlich aus ist das "impp kann mich mal" mehr so allgemein zu sehen? (mich kann das impp ja auch mal da wo keine sonne scheint  ::-winky: , da sind wir nicht die einzigen studenten ) 

oder hat es schriftlich nicht gereicht?


beste gre

----------


## julia2710

hallchen alle zusammen,

ich verfolge nun schon seit mehreren tagen eure diskussionen hier und wollte jetzt auch mal was fragen: meint ihr, dass die noten- und bestehungsgrenzen eher nach oben oder unten verschoben werden? weil, was ich bei uns an der uni so mitbekommen habe, haben die leute, die so oder so deutlich durchgefallen sind, keine lust mehr gehabt, ihre ergebnisse hier auch noch einzugeben... insofern wrden die den schnitt ja schon noch runter ziehen... andererseits kann es natrlich such gut sein, dass die, die 280 und mehr punkte haben, sich ihrer sache sehr sicher sind und auch nichts mehr eingeben... was meint ihr, wenn ihr euch so bei euchan den unis umhrt???

----------


## Flauscheding

> rgern tue ich nur smtliche mods, alley the cat, niere, daisy, flausche, ML-redaktion...


*hih* Danke Jekyll, dass du mich befrderst   :Grinnnss!:  , ich war mir bisher nicht bewusst darber, dass ich mod sein soll   :hmmm...:  .
Jekyll, ich sage meine Meinung, du die deine. Aber offensichtlich vertrgst du Gegenwind nicht, das lese ich zumindest aus deinem Beitrag raus. Wer die Klappe aufreissen kann, der sollte es auch vertragen wenn andere ihre Klappe aufreissen, so seh ich das.

 ::-winky:

----------


## lala07

also ich finde die reaktion bld...er hatte es nich gelesen und sicher auch nich bse gemeint, wollte lediglich aufheitern und mut fr die mndliche machen...daraus irgendwie einen konflikt zu machen, halte ich fr bertrieben...wie dem auch sei, das wollte ich dazu sagen...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Mikrovilli

> oder hat es schriftlich nicht gereicht?


Abwarten. Ich hoffe, die Grenze bleibt da, wo sie ist, bzw. geht nach unten.
Dumm ist eben, wenn man am Tag X mehr als 22 % schlechter kreuzt, als in allen vorherigen Probephysika im Prfungsmodus bei unbekannten Fragen...   :Oh nee...:  
Da htte es immer sehr locker gereicht und ich habe gedacht, dass eigentlich nichts schiefgehen kann. 
Falsch gedacht! 
 :Nixweiss:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

drcke die daumen, wird schon gereicht haben.


kommen nicht bald die offiziellen ergebnisse?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich finde auch, so langsam wird es Zeit.

Ich brauch das einfach schwarz auf wei! Und nicht nur fr meine Psyche! Nein, auch fr die Banken!!! *treibt das LPA an*

----------


## jojoxyz

Hab mal nachgeschaut. Eigentlich mte es diese Woche kommen, da das IMPP in den letzten 2 Jahren die Daten am 7.9 und 8.9. ins Netz gestellt hat, also wahrscheinlich Ende der Woche.
Hoffe mal, da das LPA es schafft, die Ergebnisse nachhaus zu schicken und nicht nach Heidelberg, sie wollten das angeblich ja machen, aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht.

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich denke auch, dass es diese Woche soweit sein wird. Bisher hab ich irgendwie immer den Donnerstag im Kopf gehabt, ich hoffe das wird wird.

----------


## Logo

*Hpf*

*Hpf*

*Aus sicherer Deckung gen Briefkasten schiel*

----------


## McBeal

Wie schonmal gesagt, standen bei uns die Ergebnisse genau 14 Tage nach dem zweiten Prfungstag im Netz, war damals der 1.9. 
Ich denke auch, dass ihr diese Woche was endgltiges erfahrt!  :Grinnnss!: 

LG,
Ally, ein wenig mithibbelnd

----------


## supergirl17

So hier is noch einer durch  :Grinnnss!: 
nach Modellstudeingang-Modus der MHH

Klinik, wir kommen   :Party:   :Top:   ::-dance:

----------


## lala07

ich auch jippieh   :Party:

----------


## Dreamer81

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! 

Dreamer, die noch immer keinen Termin hat...

----------


## ChilltMal

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! 
> 
> Dreamer, die noch immer keinen Termin hat...


Krass bei uns gabs die termine zusammen mit der einladung zum schriftlichen.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> So hier is noch einer durch 
> nach Modellstudeingang-Modus der MHH
> 
> Klinik, wir kommen



das kann man ja wohl auch kaum mit den strapazen des physikums vergleichen   :Keks:  

besonders nicht an der medizinischen hauptschule hannover.
schon mal ne originale impp-frage gekreuzt in deinem leben?   :Grinnnss!:   :bhh:  


nur scherz

----------


## gjmgdk

waldorf-unis...pf

 :hmmm...:  

spa beiseite, ihr habt genauso gelernt, denke ich.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

ICH schon!!!! bin ja auch kein modellstudiengnger   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lala07

ich bin auch kein modellstudienganggnger...ich denke,  :Grinnnss!:   wir hier in heidelberg hatten das schwerste Physikum *lol*

----------


## flavour

Yeah, heute auch in Frankfurt bestanden.
Also dafr, dass in all den Klausuren vorher schon genug gesiebt wurde, fand ich es nicht soo einfach.

Musste unter anderem Embryologie der Capsula interna erklren?  :Big Grin:  Naja egal, Klinik ich komme, yeah!

Endlich ist das alles rum, boah soviel Stress und Arbeit hab ich noch nie gehabt bisher. Wenn das nicht geklappt htte, wr ich echt ausgerastet. Riesenmitleid an alle, die da nochmal was wiederholen mssen, ich wrde da zusammenbrechen.  :Friedenstaube:  

Danke an Medi-Learn fr den Examensservice!

Und viel Glck weiterhin an alle!

----------


## Cellist

> Musste unter anderem Embryologie der Capsula interna erklren?  Naja egal, Klinik ich komme, yeah!


glckwunsch - aber die embryofrage war doch sicher "die Einser-Frage", oder?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

hm, soooo schwer find ich das jetzt gar nicht *duck*

----------


## Gammaflyer

Mal so unter Frankfurtern: Wer fragt sowas?

----------


## ChilltMal

> Mal so unter Frankfurtern: Wer fragt sowas?


Wrd mich mal auch interessieren 
Vielleicht Stehle   :hmmm...:

----------


## hamibou

Was soll man v.a. dazu sagen? Dass Ncl. caudatus und Putamen aus einer gemeinsamen Anlage kommen und dann spter durch das Einwachsen weier Substanz getrennt wurden?

----------


## flavour

Lol 1er Frage jo sicher. Die gab es eh nicht.
Ja war Stehle.
War schon irgendwie machbar, klar mit di- und telenzephalen Anteilen. Problem war, dass er es irgendwie total herausragend fand, dass da irgendwelche Fasern rumziehen, von denen ich so noch nie was gehrt hatte. Ich hab halt von frontopontinen Bahnen und so geredet, da kam "ja ok richtig, aber ich will.." unda da konnte ich nicht adquat antworten. Aber klar, Begrenzungen und so hab ich auch alles erklrt.
Chorda dorsalis Entwicklung sowas war bei ihm eh pervers, Noggin und so weiter, alles kam vor.

----------


## ChilltMal

> Lol 1er Frage jo sicher. Die gab es eh nicht.
> Ja war Stehle.
> War schon irgendwie machbar, klar mit di- und telenzephalen Anteilen. Problem war, dass er es irgendwie total herausragend fand, dass da irgendwelche Fasern rumziehen, von denen ich so noch nie was gehrt hatte. Ich hab halt von frontopontinen Bahnen und so geredet, da kam "ja ok richtig, aber ich will.." unda da konnte ich nicht adquat antworten. Aber klar, Begrenzungen und so hab ich auch alles erklrt.
> Chorda dorsalis Entwicklung sowas war bei ihm eh pervers, Noggin und so weiter, alles kam vor.


Da muss ich immer noch ber die Leute grinsen die gemeint haben, Stehle wr net bel, da man bei ihm nur embryo zu lernen braucht. Ich glaub den Unfug knnt ich nie und nimmer in den daetailgrad lernen wie er ihn haben will...

----------


## Grbler

Wir haben einen, der hat schon mal nach der Entwicklung des Kiefergelenks gefragt  :Grinnnss!:  Natrlich nur in grob  :hmmm...:

----------


## Ulle

Entwicklung des primren und sekundren Kiefergelenks sind Klassiker der Evolutionsbiologie - ich nehm mal an, das es sich um einen Biologen gehandelt hat? Wobei ber die Kiemenbgen sollte eigentlich doch jeder eine Menge wissen.

----------


## Dr. House

> War schon irgendwie machbar, klar mit di- und telenzephalen Anteilen. Problem war, dass er es irgendwie total herausragend fand, dass da irgendwelche Fasern rumziehen, von denen ich so noch nie was gehrt hatte. Ich hab halt von frontopontinen Bahnen und so geredet, da kam "ja ok richtig, aber ich will.." unda da konnte ich nicht adquat antworten. Aber klar, Begrenzungen und so hab ich auch alles erklrt.
> Chorda dorsalis Entwicklung sowas war bei ihm eh pervers, Noggin und so weiter, alles kam vor.


Es gibt in FFM wirklich Grnde vorsorglich eine Flasche Rizinus zu schlucken und beim Amtsarzt vorzusprechen. St. ist einer davon  :Grinnnss!:  

Au Backe, Du Armer.

Glckwunsch!  :Party:

----------


## Grbler

Ne, ist ein Mediziner @Ulle. Irgendwas mit Kiemenbgen herleiten knnte ich mir auch - aber irgendwo gelesen hab ich das noch nie! Les ich Bio-Bcher? Oder den Benninghoff  :Grinnnss!:  ?

----------


## Weies_Rssel

> Les ich Bio-Bcher? Oder den Benninghoff  ?


Das kann ich beides bejahen.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

ICH WILL POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOST!!!!!

*stampf*

----------


## ChilltMal

> ICH WILL POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOST!!!!!
> 
> *stampf*


 Wahrscheinlich wirst du erst am 14.10 geprft und dann gehst brav weiter mit dem 1. klinischen am 15.10   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Meuli

Irrtum, Daisy ist bereits fertig mit Prfungen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

:Grinnnss!:  *tnzel*

----------


## jojoxyz

Wart auch wie bld drauf. Aber nie ist etwas dabei.

----------


## Dreamer81

Dreamer hat Post bekommen und darf jetzt doch nicht wie erhofft, ohne mndliche Prfung in die Klinik...aber am 13.9. ist das Drama vorbei so oder so!!!

----------


## ViPbiLLy

> Dreamer hat Post bekommen und darf jetzt doch nicht wie erhofft, ohne mndliche Prfung in die Klinik...aber am 13.9. ist das Drama vorbei so oder so!!!


und? prfercombo angenehm?  ^^

drcke, wie fr alle anderen auch, die daumen ^^

----------


## mezzomixi

:Party:   :Party:   :Party:   :Party:  ich hab mndlich so ********, sachen nicht mehr gewusst, die ich gestern noch erklrt habe   :Nixweiss:  aber ingsgesamt mndlich ne 3 und schriftlich hoffentlich ne 2 - perfekt.   ::-stud:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hey, Glckwunsch, Ziska  :Party:

----------


## la Valentina

Klasse, Zis!  :Grinnnss!: 
Herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Party:

----------


## Dreamer81

Ja ist ganz OK! Habe Hoffnung!!!

----------


## GOMER

Vllig unverdient, ich htte keine Frage von meinen Mitprflingen beantworten knnen, aber was solls: I'm a cand.!

----------


## lala07

man muss auch mal glck haben im leben!  :Party:   also herzlichen glckwunsch! 
beim wem hattest du denn prfung? warte auf einen anruf von ner freundin, die auch heute nachmittag in hd hatte...

----------


## GOMER

Sllner, Strelau und Cattaruzza

----------


## lala07

cataruzza...den find ich total unsympathisch...

dann hattet ihr wohl nich zusammen...trau mich gar nich anzurufen...

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Vllig unverdient, ich htte keine Frage von meinen Mitprflingen beantworten knnen, aber was solls: I'm a cand.!



schei* drauf, erzhls keinem und sag du hast es allen gezeigt.   :Grinnnss!:  
meine glckwnsche

----------


## mezzomixi

> Vllig unverdient, ich htte keine Frage von meinen Mitprflingen beantworten knnen, aber was solls: I'm a cand.!


  :Grinnnss!:  bei mir wars fast genau umgekehrt. wobei ich die sachen, die ich gefragt wurde eigentlich auch wusste, aber ich hab soooooo einen schei gemacht   :Nixweiss:  Naja was soll's vorbei ist vorbei

----------


## Dr. Pschy

Ich streu mal meine Glueckwuensche dazwischen, freu mich dass wir gemeinsam ins 5. starten koennen  :Smilie:

----------


## ChilltMal

> bei mir wars fast genau umgekehrt. wobei ich die sachen, die ich gefragt wurde eigentlich auch wusste, aber ich hab soooooo einen schei gemacht   Naja was soll's vorbei ist vorbei


Bei wem hattest du die ehre?

----------


## mezzomixi

Rper, Freisleben und Klauer

----------


## jojoxyz

2 Freunde von mir haben heute auch bestanden in Hd, werden uns gleich erstmal zusammen frs Klinische anmelden.

Glckwunsch an alle, die noch bestanden haben.

----------


## ChilltMal

> Rper, Freisleben und Klauer


Irgendwie scheint Rper den halben Jahrgang zu prfen...

----------


## McBeal

Auch von mir, Glckwunsch an alle, die es geschafft haben!!  :Grinnnss!: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## mezzomixi

> Irgendwie scheint Rper den halben Jahrgang zu prfen...


Ja macht er echt. Hast Du ihn auch? Kann Dir schicken was er uns gefragt hat heute

----------


## ChilltMal

Ne ich gehre zu der Minderheit die nicht geprft wird
Aber wenn du des eh hast wre das geil.
Ein Gruppe guter Freunde hat ihn in der Prfung und ich knnte es ihnen weilterleiten.
Wre echt lieb

----------


## julia2710

hatte von euch jemand zufllig in heidelberg diese woche shcon beim kressler biochemie? wenn ja, was hat der so gefragt? weil der ja vorher noch nie geprft hat... wre lieb, wenn jemand was wei...

----------


## Dreamer81

irgendwie sind wir hier eingeschlafen...aber wahrscheinlich bin ich die letzte die hier noch eine Woche bis zur mndlichen hat...

----------


## Flauscheding

Alle im Lernstress oder schon im Koma vom Saufen   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## GOMER

Physikum is um.

----------


## ChilltMal

> Physikum is um.


Wie um?
fr uns geht es noch bis zum 28.9.
Ich habs wenigstens am 12.9. rum, so oder so

----------


## Dreamer81

Eben in Essen gehen die Prfungen auch noch bis zum 19.9. und ich bin erst am 13. dran, also noch ne ganze Woche...um schn wr's...

----------


## Flauscheding

Um ist nix, ich muss auch noch Ende September ...

----------


## Bensona!

Haha! Schon seit 2 Wochen Ferien..

----------


## Flauscheding

Dann freu dich ber deine Ferien, aber binde es uns nicht so bld auf die Nase   :Meine Meinung:  
*grantl*

----------


## Dr. House

Jipppiiiieh!

Ich hab mich nicht verkreuzt.

178 bzw. 179  :Party:  


... aber ich habe gaaaaanz vorsichtig um die Ecke geschielt auf dem LPA  :hmmm...:

----------


## Mikrovilli

Glckwunsch zur Punktlandung Dr. House   :Party:   :Top:   ::-dance:

----------


## McBeal

> Glckwunsch zur Punktlandung Dr. House


Von mir auch!!  :Grinnnss!:  Beim Hammerexamen machst Dus dann aber bitte weniger spannend, ja?!  :Grinnnss!: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## Bensona!

Punktladung.. es ist eher eine Bruchlandung mit einem blauen Auge   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mezzomixi

Mann! Man konnte beim LPA schauen? Ich war heute in Frankfurt und wusste das natrlich nicht  :grrrr....:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

GLckwunsch!!!!!
Punktlandung rockt doch!   ::-dance:  
Ne 1 kann doch jeder machen...   :hmmm...:   :hmmm...:  

Meine Lerntage lassen sich nun auch schon krzer zhlen... nur noch bis Dienstag.. dann hat das alles mal fr 4 Wochen ein Ende! 
 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## gjmgdk

ok, anatomie und physio sind gelernt, aber biochemie...
hab den eindruck, ich hab null ahnung und der prfer kommt mir langsam auch fies vor. hab noch 4 tage, hoffentlich reicht das.
wie gehts euch so mit dem mndlichen?

----------


## Grbler

Hab noch zwei eeewig lange Tage vor mir, ehe am Montag 9 Uhr die Prfung endlich beginnt. Es ist grausam. Wei gar nicht mehr, was ich machen soll. Aus Langeweile oder was auch immer schau ich mir die neuen Protokolle von den Prfern an und musste heute feststellen, dass der eine seine Schwerpunkte dieses Jahr anders setzt. Mein Gott. Wie soll ich das blo alles aushalten bis Montag? Kann jetzt eigentlich keinen Prfer mehr einschtzen: Der eine fragt definitiv alles, der andere fragt auch alles und setzt dabei komische Schwerpunkte, und der dritte entzieht sich jetzt auch meinem angefertigten "Prferprofil", was ich aus alten Protokollen erstellt habe. Oh mann.

----------


## gjmgdk

jo, es reicht einfach.
dann noch der kommentar: wenn sie in anatomie und in physiologie eine 1 haben, bei mir aber eine fnf, fallen sie durch.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Macht euch doch bitte nicht verrckt, Jungs.

Das wird! Und Grbler hat berhaupt gestern Abend schon bestanden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Grbler

> Macht euch doch bitte nicht verrckt, Jungs.


Das ist doch der einzige Sinn von diesem Thread, oder  :Grinnnss!:  ?

EDIT: Nachdem ich jetzt wei, was die "Sonntagmorgen-Ataxie" ist, kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen  :hmmm...:  ...oder?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Oder die exzitatorischen Ausgnge aus dem Kleinhirn  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## gjmgdk

du bist auch immer hier. hast du nicht ferien mittlerweile  :hmmm...:

----------


## cerebellum-85

> ok, anatomie und physio sind gelernt, aber biochemie...
> hab den eindruck, ich hab null ahnung und der prfer kommt mir langsam auch fies vor. hab noch 4 tage, hoffentlich reicht das.
> wie gehts euch so mit dem mndlichen?


Hatte direkt am 27.08 .....  :Big Grin:

----------


## SynC

Yeah...ich krieg hier auch die Krise. Meine Anatomieprferin fragt immer sehr detailliert, sodass ich mir jetzt noch so Kleinzeugs reinfetzen muss, obwohl ich unbedingt noch Biochemie wiederholen msste.
Kann nur hoffen, dass mich der Physiologe in der Prfung rettet   :hmmm...:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> du bist auch immer hier. hast du nicht ferien mittlerweile


Ferien? Was ist das?

----------


## Meuli

> Ferien? Was ist das?


Das ist das, was gsd am Di endlich wieder vorbei ist  :Grinnnss!:  (Schulferien natrlich, net Semesterferien, die gehen noch nen Monat^^)

----------


## lala07

ferien ist, wenn man pltzlich nich mehr wei, was man lernen soll...aber ich glaub, ich kann mich da auch wieder dran gewhnen...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Oh, dann hab ich Ferien!

----------


## Dreamer81

Dreamer will auch Ferien!!!

----------


## CRP

Ferien...... seit gestern.....

und jetzt wei ich gar nicht, was ich anstellen soll. Die Bcher kommen in die Ecke....

----------


## Dreamer81

*NEID!!!*

----------


## CRP

Das klappt schon.
Die Prfung war bei mir eher eine Pharse, Anatomie und Physiologie. Nur der Biochemiker meinte, alles - wirklich alles - ber die Pyruvatdehydrogenase wissen zu wollen.
Den letzten Tag vorher solltest du dir Ruhe gnnen, wenigstens nachmittags.

----------


## Meuli

> Die Prfung war bei mir eher eine Pharse


*Farce*, es heit *Farce*!!!   :Aufgepasst!:  

*meldet sich freiwillig bei der das-vs.-dass-Polizei^^*  :hmmm...: 

sorry, ich konnt's mir grad net verkneifen  :Nixweiss:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dreamer81

naja ich mu noch bis Donnerstag ausharren, dass ist noch so lang und trotzdem ist die Zeit so knapp, alles etwas paradox im Moment

----------


## ChilltMal

> naja ich mu noch bis Donnerstag ausharren, dass ist noch so lang und trotzdem ist die Zeit so knapp, alles etwas paradox im Moment


Genau so gehst mir auch   :hmmm...:   Mi ist es soweit
Bruchte ein paar Tage mehr um gut vorbereitet zu sein, aber habe langsam auch keine Nerven mehr

----------


## BijijkeDilan

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch schon Post von LPA?

----------


## Plica vocalis

scheinbar werden die Briefe am Dienstag verschickt, wei aber nicht, ob das Bundesland abhngig ist

----------


## SynC

Werden die Sachen nicht erst geschickt, wenn Ergebnisse sowohl von Mndlicher als auch Schriftlicher feststehen? Oder wird schon vorher was nur fr das Ergebnis der schriflichen Prfung verschickt?

----------


## Dreamer81

das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich will geflligst mein Zeugnis  :bhh:

----------


## Dreamer81

ich warte gerne noch ne weile darauf, wenn ich nur dieses blde mndliche hinter mir htte

----------


## Grbler

...noch etwas mehr als 24 Stunden...

Der Bescheid ist mir im Moment auch wirklich herzlich egal  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ChilltMal

Yo der Bescheid kommt wenn er kommt...
aber die mndliche ...   :Oh nee...:

----------


## Dreamer81

Ja die liebe Mndliche, habe gerade auch schon die Vollkrise geschoben. Oh mann, der Stress hlt einfach zu lange an, das kann nicht gesund sein, aber ich sage es immer wieder, wer Medizin studiert hat ein hohes Risiko den pltzlichen Herztod zu erleiden. Naja wie macht ihr das Texte zu lesen zum wiederholen frit ja eigentlich zuviel Zeit, ich versuche jetzt extrem zu filtern. Welche Methode nutzt ihr?

----------


## ChilltMal

berfliegen, Sachen die man wei, oder wo man denkt die braucht man nicht in der Mndlichen ( jaja am ende wird man genau DAS gefragt   :Grinnnss!:   ) einfach weglassen.
Das Praktikusmskript durcharbeiten wegen der praktischen Prfung 
und fr Anatomie Tieropfer bringen, dass man die richtigen Fragen gestellt bekommt, weil man in dem Fach eh kein Wissen hat, oder es nach 5 Sek wieder vergessen ist.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Mein "weglassen" hat mich damals im Mndlichen etliche Nerven gekostet. Denn genau DAS kam dran  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Also ich berlege mir vor allem meine Einstiegsantworten..
Also quasi: Wie formuliere ich aus, was Lipide sind, was Cholesterin ist und macht.. was eigentlich die Organe so da machen und sollen, wie man eigentlich Diagramme beschreibt ;) die ganzen Reaktionen hat man ja drin, aber es nutzt ja auch nichts gleich mit der Tr ins Haus zu fallen!

Naja, zum Thema Lcken: Sie werden auch bei mir vorkommen mssen..
Aber eine Lcke zu lassen, das ist das Schlimmste!!!   :Nixweiss:

----------


## McBeal

@Sr Steffi: Gerade in der ersten Runde sind die Einstiegsfragen bei uns sehr allgemein gewesen. Und wenn Du dann redest, ergeben sich von der Prferseite automatisch detailliertere Nachfragen. Ich dachte auch, ich bakme Probleme beim Formulieren, ging aber ganz leicht... Und brigens kroch in mir zwischendurch einmal ganz heftig die Aufregung hoch, dann habe ich das gesagt, 10 Sekunden durchgeatmet und dann weitergeacht. Die Prfer fanden es eher positiv, dass ich das gesagt habe.

Du machst das schon!!

LG,
Ally

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Hach, danke Ally!!!!!   ::-angel:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  

Ich hab mir auch schon mal ein paar schlauere Ausweichmglichkeiten berlegt....   :Blush:  
sowas wie: "ich mu mal eben genau berlegen und sortieren, Sie kriegen ihre Antwort dann sofort.." oder: "das fehlt mir jetzt nicht mehr detaillierter ein.."

Blo nicht sagen: Das wei ich nicht oder das hab ich nicht gelernt..   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  

*und-trotzdem-jetzt-wieder-Schiss-hab*   :Nixweiss:

----------


## GOMER

Das dachte ich mir auch, da ich ja nie "Wei ich nich..." sagen darf, is dann doch drei mal passiert. Habe dennoch ne 2 bekommen, also ganz sooo wild kann es nicht gewesen sein.

----------


## Dreamer81

Leute ich frage mich echt wie ihr das alle geschafft habt, nicht mehr lange und ich habe ne manifestierte paranoide Psychose und werde per richterlichem Beschu zwecks Kur in dem Haus gegenber der Uni untergebracht!

@ Steffi: Lcken, bei mir sind das riesige Krater und ich fhle mich, als versuche ich die mit Zahnstochern abzudichten!

----------


## Grbler

Ich glaube es ist ganz angenehm fr den Prfer, wenn man von einem Thema _berhaupt_ keine Ahnung hat, seine Unwissenheit zuzugeben. Kein Prfer wird dann einfach aufhren zu prfen. Aber dann kann das Thema gewechselt werden!

----------


## lala07

ich hab auch "wei ich nicht" gesagt und ne 2 bekommen...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Meridion

Ich hab angefangen zu raten *g*, was NICHT gut ankommt. Allerdings als es dann ziemlich klar war hab ich gesagt "ich rate doch nur, von Wissen kann keine Rede sein" - was zum Glck dann wieder mit nem herzlichen Lachen gut ankam...  :Blush:

----------


## lala07

man muss nur das geratene mit berzeugung rberbringen...  :Blush:

----------


## Logo

> man muss nur das geratene mit berzeugung rberbringen...


Hab ich ja schonmal geschrieben: Einfach behaupten!
Die mssen dann ja das Gegenteil vertreten knnen. Wenn man die eigene Darlegung auch begrnden kann, kommt das richtig gut an. Auch wenn es letzlich falsch ist. Dann sagt der Prfer eben: "Yo, alles richtig und logisch hergeleitet - hier hat die Natur aber eine Ausnahme gemacht" und man sammelt ordentlich Pluspunkte...

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Alles in allem mu man aber das auch in dieser spannungsgeladenen ngstlichen Situation hinkriegen..
Hier am Tisch kann ich auch jeden Bldsinn glaubhaft rberkriegen!

Das entscheidende wird wohl nicht das Wissen oder das Nicht-Wissen sein, sondern die Nervenstrke, und das ist leider eine riesengroe unbekannte Variable, die mit Mehrlernen nur grer wird..

*schluchz*

Dreamer, ich bin mit auch paranoid. wie mir dieser Beitrag wohl zeigt   :hmmm...:

----------


## McBeal

Leute, das klappt wirklich. Ich habe auch einmal gesagt, dass es mir nicht einfalle und dann meinte mein Prfer, ich solle mal anfangen zu erzhlen, dann komme das schon wieder - und er hatte Recht.  :Grinnnss!:  Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, dass ich ihn im Physioseminar hatte und er das daher wirklich einschtzen konnte. Und in Biochemie habe ich wirklich bei einer Antwort passen mssen und sagen wir mal so - die Note wre mit der Antwort nicht besser geworden.  :hmmm...: 

Das klappt!! 
Ich war brigens auch kurz davor, mich selbst in die Psychiatrie einzuweisen, hatte so ein ganz seltsames Zucken in nur EINEM Zeh, der bewegte sich, unabhngig von den anderen, immer ganz allein und ganz schnell.  :Grinnnss!: 

Alles, alles Gute!!!  :Grinnnss!: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## jojoxyz

Bei kam es leider zu der Situation, da mir die V. saphena magna nicht mehr eingefallen ist, hab mir dann die V. femoralis superficialis zusammengedichtet, fand der Prfer auch nicht bel. Hat zwar gemerkt, da ich keine Ahnung hatte, aber war auch nicht schlimm. Hab danach auch gesagt, da mir die Vene nicht einfllt und trotzdem ne 3 bekommen.

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Hab ich ja schonmal geschrieben: Einfach behaupten!
> Die mssen dann ja das Gegenteil vertreten knnen. Wenn man die eigene Darlegung auch begrnden kann, kommt das richtig gut an. Auch wenn es letzlich falsch ist.  ...


damit kann man sich aber auch ganz schn in die shice reiten...

wenn das bild des prflings rberkommmt: "na ja, der hat 50% konfabuliert und 50% geraten"

----------


## Logo

Naja. Begrnden ist nicht raten  :Grinnnss!: 

Aber Recht hast du, ein bichen Risiko ist immer dabei... Sonst wr es ja nur halb so schn  :hmmm...:

----------


## Grbler

Gib doch mal jemand zu, dass wir auf Druck stehen!

----------


## ChilltMal

> Gib doch mal jemand zu, dass wir auf Druck stehen!


"Nur unter Druck entstehen Diamenten   :hmmm...:  "

Aber mich macht der Druck mitterweile Putt
Diese ganze Examensterrorzeit ist zuviel fr mich

----------


## Grbler

Was soll _ich_ sagen? Lass mich grad auf die Uhr schauen  :Grinnnss!:  11 Stunden *grusel*

----------


## ChilltMal

Na dann mal viel Erfolg, solltest du dann nicht ins bettchen?
bei mir sinds noch 58 stunden 24 minuten und ein paar sekunden

----------


## Meuli

*wnscht allen viel Erfolg und leidet quasi mit*

----------


## Grbler

Naja, als Abendlektre gibts jetzt noch ne halbe Stunde oder so den Moll, und dann gehts ins Bett. berleben werd ichs. Alles weiter schauen wir dann mal  :hmmm...:

----------


## ChilltMal

Ne das knnt ich net
bin im inet um mich vor den bchern zu vertsekcne und das schon seit stunden.
Ich glaub ich nehm den letzten halben tag vor der prfung frei um den schdel zu erholen
Vorallem will ich am abend vorher nicht an den stoff denken, oder eher das Risiko eingehen das mir meine Lcken auffallen...die wird mir der Prfer schon frh genug aufzeigen   :Oh nee...:

----------


## Dreamer81

hm ihr rechnet schon in Stunden, bei mir sind das noch soviele hm jetzt haben wir 22:45 nehmen wir 23 Uhr dann sind es noch 24+24+24+13=85 h ...

----------


## Weies_Rssel

Viel Erfolg, Romi-Grbler!!

(Hab zwar auch schon in den Verteiler geschrieben, aber meine Emails wollen da nicht so recht.)

Viel Spa mit dem Kcherinhalt. (Insider ;))

----------


## Dreamer81

ja auch von mir viel Erfolg!!!

----------


## cerebellum-85

Ich hatte direkt am 27.08. Den Abend davor war ich total kaputt und hab panisch alle Bcher und Atanten durchgeblttert. Mir fiel nichts mehr ein. Das war schlimm. Hab dann um 20 Uhr die Bcher weggepackt und mich hingelegt. Und das war gut so. Lieber frh schlafen geht, damit man frh fit ist. Jetzt zu lesen bringt eh nichts mehr. Was man jetzt nicht kann , kann man danach auch nich. Sagt sich leicht, wenn man nicht mehr in der Situation ist, aber es ist die einzig richtige Entscheidung. Am Tag vor der Prfung sollte man hchstens den Stoff grob wiederholen bzw mal durchblttern und dann nichts mehr machen. Wenn ich 2 Wochen zurck denke......man hatte ich Schiss, ist echt Horror. Viel Erfolg wnsch ich euch.   :Top:

----------


## jojoxyz

Hi!

Hab eben beim LPA Stuttgart angerufen. Telefonisch haben die sich leider nicht erweichen lassen, mir mein Ergebnis zu sagen. Aber angeblich sollen heute oder morgen die Ergebnisse aus Mainz kommen, so da das LPA die Briefe ab morgen oder bermorgen abschickt.
Er meinte bis Freitag mten die Briefe bei uns eingetroffen sein.

Also weiter warten...  :schnarch...:

----------


## Grbler

Es hat gottseidank geklappt  :Grinnnss!:  Und es war berhaupt nicht so schlimm wie befrchtet. Hab gestern Abend noch versucht, im Schnelldurchlauf Lcken zu schlieen, aber die haben einfach kein Ende genommen, sodass ich nachher nur noch panisch von einem Buch zum nchsten gesprungen bin, und es nachher aufgegeben habe. Schlecht geschlafen hab ich auch und dann direkt um 6:30 raus. Geh jetzt gleich erst mal schlafen. Hab ich mir auch verdient *find*

Danke noch mal fr die vielen lieben Wnsche  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ChilltMal

Sehr schn
Glckwunsch

Dann bin ich wohl bermorgen an der Reihe!... und ich sowas von keine Lust mehr...

----------


## CRP

@Grbler: Ich schliee mich den Glckwnschen an....!

@Chiltmal: Dann mal viel Erfolg....

----------


## SynC

Yo, habs nun auch endlich hinter mir! Wie schon alle sagten, nicht so schlimm wie erwartet. Leider kann man das vorher nicht selbst erfahren, sonst wre alles vieeeeeel lockerer   ::-winky:  
Habe ebenfalls nochmal kreuz und quer irgendwelchen Kram gelesen und wusste immer weniger je mehr ich gelesen habe. 
Die Prfung lief aber ganz anders ab, als ich es mir vorgestellt habe, es war eher so eine Art Gesprch mit ziemlich offenen Fragen. So konnte man wirklich zu allem zumindest IRGENDWAS erzhlen...das entspannt unheimlich!

Gratz an alle anderen die es hinter sich haben!
Und die noch ranmssen: ihr macht das easy!   ::-winky:

----------


## la Valentina

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, Grbler  :Grinnnss!: 
Hoffe Du feierst ausgiebig, nachdem Du geschlafen hast  :Party:

----------


## Grbler

Aber klaro   :Party:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Borr super!!!!!!   :Party:  

Aber es geht mir tatschlich genauso.. mein Wohnzimmerboden ist ausgestattet mit Unterlagen und Bchern, weil ich dies und das und dieses und jenes am besten jetzt sofort noch mal gelesen haben mchte!

Morgen ist auch mein Spuk vorbei!   ::-oopss:

----------


## Dreamer81

@ Grbler: Glckwunsch!!!
@ Steffi: ganz viel Erfolg dir!

dann bleibe ich wohl die letzte die noch ran mu?

----------


## Grbler

Viel Erfolg denen, die noch ran mssen! Ihr packt das!

----------


## Dreamer81

Ich habe noch Zeit, bin erst am Donnerstag dran...

----------


## Flauscheding

*ichwillnichtmehrichkannnichtmehrichmagnichtmehr*
*kriseschieb*

----------


## McBeal

> *ichwillnichtmehrichkannnichtmehrichmagnichtmehr*
> *kriseschieb*


DU SCHAFFST DAS!!!!  :Grinnnss!: 
Komm, die paar Tage hlst Du noch durch!!  :Grinnnss!: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## Dreamer81

@ Flauscheding: Wann bist du denn dran?

----------


## hermajesty

Argh, ich hab erst am 21. ... :grrrr....:  
kann das jemand toppen?    :Keks:

----------


## Dr. I.M.Portant

Jepp! Im Mrz, ich war nmlich krank...

----------


## Flauscheding

Moin zusammen,




> @ Flauscheding: Wann bist du denn dran?


nchsten Mittwoch erst *chz*

----------


## hennessy

moin flausche!
Du bist fit und Du hast das ntige Glck, also passt das.
lg
hennessy (keeping fingers crossed)

----------


## Flauscheding

> moin flausche!
> Du hast das ntige Glck
> lg
> hennessy (keeping fingers crossed)



... seit wann? Das wr ja mal was ganz Neues   :bhh:  .
Aber drck dir die Daumen nicht jetzt schon wund, ich hab noch ne Woche Zeit   ::-oopss:  . Trotzdem Danke schonmal.

----------


## jojoxyz

Glckwunsch an alles, die es inzwischen gepackt haben. Und viel Glck und Durchhaltevermgen an die, die es noch vor sich haben.
Hab es ja zum Glck schon geschafft, aber zum Dank lieg ich jetzt in meinem Urlaub krank im Bett. Ist auch toll  :Oh nee...:

----------


## ChilltMal

> Glckwunsch an alles, die es inzwischen gepackt haben. Und viel Glck und Durchhaltevermgen an die, die es noch vor sich haben.
> Hab es ja zum Glck schon geschafft, aber zum Dank lieg ich jetzt in meinem Urlaub krank im Bett. Ist auch toll


Mir wird genauso gehen...krnkle auch zurzeit, aber ich zwinge meinenKrper noch bis morgen zu Prfung durchzuhalten...danach kipp ich wahrschnlich einfach um

----------


## McBeal

Sr Steffi?? Hallo, melde Dich mal!!  :Grinnnss!:  Du warst doch heute dran, oder?! 
Habe Dir zumindest heute die Daumen gedrckt...  :hmmm...: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## Dr.Nemo

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!
 :Top:   :Blush:   :Top:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:  
Und sogar ne 2 !!!!   :Blush:   Obwohl ich in Anatomie ganz schrecklich versagt habe und die Dozentin dann auch noch schn in dem gefundenen Loch gewhlt hat 15min lang   :Oh nee...:  

Und mein Fazit! Es war eine ganz schreckliche Zeit!!
Auch wenn die Prfer "nett" und "lieb" waren, war ich weder entspannt, noch amsiert oder locker..

Das allerschlimmste whrend der Anatomiezeit waren halt meine Gedanken, dass ich doch soviel anderes gelernt und gewut htte.. stattdessen wurd gebohrt und das bis zum Ego!

Jetzt wird gleich schn gemampft, Glotze an und Altpapier gesammelt   ::-dance:

----------


## Muriel

hihi, Altpapiersammeln ist genial, wenn man nach einer Prfung vllig ohne schlchtes Gewissen alle Aufzeichnungen wegwerfen kann  :Grinnnss!:  Glckwunsch Dir! Und die Semsterangabe ist super  :Top:

----------


## Dreamer81

Super Steffi!!! Ganz herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Dreamer!!!   ::-oopss:  
Ich hab keine Bedenken, dass du das nicht auch noch aushalten wirst!!!!
Es gibt immer eine Chance, auch mit Kratern statt Lchern!!!   :Top:

----------


## McBeal

@Sr Steffi: Ganz herzliche Glckwnsche!! Und ne zwei mit Frau v.D. in Ana (habe ich das richtig in Erinnerung??) ist verdammt klasse - trotz Lchern!!!  :Grinnnss!: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## ChilltMal

> Dreamer!!!   
> Ich hab keine Bedenken, dass du das nicht auch noch aushalten wirst!!!!
> Es gibt immer eine Chance, auch mit Kratern statt Lchern!!!


Das lsst frmorgen hoffen...
Mal sehen wie die Schlacht luft...

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Viel viel Erfolg!!!   :Top:  

Und schlaft euch lieber aus.... das was ich am Vorabend dann so zwanghaft wiederholt hatte, kam dann doch nicht dran...   :Wand:   :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Dreamer81

Naja ich war in der Uni und mute feststellen, dass alle 10 mal mehr wissen als ich, das hat mich nicht gerade beruhigt, ich frchte das wird nix!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

QUATSCH!!!!!! *strengen Blick zu A. rberschieb*

Hmma, sowatt will ich nich nomma hr'n, is dat klaaaaar?

*und jetzt ne Runde trstet* Liebelein, dat wird schon  :Grinnnss!: , nich verrckt machen lassen, ok?

----------


## McBeal

Und auerdem ist es fr Dich egal, wenn die anderen 10mal mehr wissen. Erstens muss denen das erstmal noch alles in ihrer Prfung einfallen und zweitens kriegen sie dann halt vielleicht ne Note besser als Du - kann Dir egal sein. Du machst das!!  :Grinnnss!:   :Top: 

LG,
Ally

----------


## Dr. House

> Naja ich war in der Uni und mute feststellen, dass alle 10 mal mehr wissen als ich, das hat mich nicht gerade beruhigt, ich frchte das wird nix!


So geht's mir auch. Fehlt nur noch, da mir einer das Prparat "Placenta" unter das Mikroskop legt, dann wird's ein wilder Morgen.

Deswegen habe ich heute Dr. House geguckt. Immer wenn der seine Chucks trgt, wird alles irgendwie gut.

Alles gute Dreamer! Du machst das.

----------


## Dreamer81

hmmm Dr. House, bevor diese Zeit anfing konnte ich micih noch an die Wochentage erinnert und habe das nicht immer verpasst...

----------


## Flauscheding

Viel Erfolg fr heute, das klappt ganz sicher !   :Top:

----------


## gjmgdk

bei mir ist heute auch tag x.
die spannung steigt...   :Oh nee...:

----------


## Dreamer81

viel erfolg dir, ich fhle mich heute schon, als wrde ich hingerichtet, wie soll das erst morgen sein

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Ich wei genau wie du dich fhlst..!!!   :Keks:  
Habe dann einen Halt gefunden: Das ich das nicht nochmal auffahren mchte..
und ich habe in jeder Redepause daran gedacht!!

Versuche heute noch etwas positives fr DICH zu machen!!!

Alle die heute dran sind, kriegen feste die Daumen gedrckt!

----------


## Dr. House

> viel erfolg dir, ich fhle mich heute schon, als wrde ich hingerichtet, wie soll das erst morgen sein


Ich mich auch. Ich bin eine einzige Lcke... habe ich jedenfalls so das Gefhl.

Ich trinke jetzt Bier- das ich nach zwei Monaten Abstinenz gar nicht vertrage - und irgendwas wird schon passieren. Notfalls hilft der Hiwi-Job und man lernt einfach nochmal grndlich.

Waidmannsheil!

Das Schriftliche liegt hinter uns.

----------


## ChilltMal

So Leute
das Mndliche ist echt machbar
hatte auch das Gefl das ich nix wei und dann wundert man sich slebst was einem in der mndlichen einfllt, ansonsten hilft auch immer ein hinweisender tipp vom prfer.
das wird rollen
jetzt urlaub !!!   ::-dance:

----------


## gjmgdk

yeah, bestanden! prfung war ok, bewertung fand ich nicht so nett, trotzdem, alles vorbei, gott sei dank!
und jetzt:   :Party:

----------


## Dreamer81

Angst!!!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

*Prfungspuffer, Nervennahrung und Gute-Laune-Drops rberreich*

----------


## Dr.Nemo

*Eine 200g Schokolade dazureich und mitfhl*

----------


## Gammaflyer

Vorbei, vorbei, vorbei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  

Das fhlt sich gut an.

War unterm Strich okay. Hatte ziemichl Glck, was die Themen anging.

----------


## Grbler

Dito  :hmmm...: 

Der eine sollte an einem Prparat eine rektale Untersuchung demonstrieren  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LexA

VORBEI!  :Party:  
Jetzt werd ich zum unglaublichen ALK! werde blau anlaufen hehe
oh man war das ein scheiss, aber nu is es vorbei...

----------


## Dreamer81

boah ist das ein geiles Gefhl, htte nie gedacht dass das so gut ausgeht!!!

----------


## Grbler

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> boah ist das ein geiles Gefhl, htte nie gedacht dass das so gut ausgeht!!!


  :Top:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:   :Party:

----------


## SynC

::-dance:   :Party:   Gratz ihr frischgebackenen cand.med.'s PARTY NOW   :Top:

----------


## McBeal

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, Dreamer!!  :Party: 

LG,
Ally  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

Von mir auch herzlichen Glckwunsch, Dreamer! Ich hoffe du feierst schon fleiig?   :Party:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, tach Frau Kollegin  :Grinnnss!: 

Geil gemacht!!!!!

----------


## Dr. House

Hab's mehr oder weniger verwachst.

Bin heute Nacht zusammengeklappt. Krank. Habe die ganze Nacht gegen meine Krper gekmpft und verloren. Letztlich war es wohl der Flssigkeitsverlust. Bin einfach nicht so gro und schwer genug, da ich sechs Stunden Psychodurchfall und -erbrechen schadlos berlebe.

Amtsarzt hat mich eine Woche krankgeschrieben. Erschpfungszustand.

Bin vllig desolat in der Stadt rumgekreist, weil man erst zum Hausarzt und dann zum Amtsarzt mu. Das in diesem Zustand. Vllig unmenschlich. Ich wollte mich nur hinlegen. Ging alles nicht, weil ich den Versuch nicht verlieren wollte.

Ich hoffe ich bekomme noch dieses Physikum einen Gnadentermin. Wenn nicht, mu ich warten und werde damit noch zustzlich bestraft.

Kacke....

----------


## lala07

oh das ist ja furchtbar *trst* ich drck dir die daumen, dass es noch klappt...mensch du armer...so ein stress wegen sowas bldem...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Dr. House

Jetzt kommt noch das Grte: heute Nacht fing mein Freund ebenfalls mit Durchfall und Erbrechen an. Womglich war es nichtmal Psycho und ich dachte das nur, weil es so schn pate  :Wand:  .

Ich hatte schon fter mal Magen-Darm-Infekte die Recht zgig in Dehydrierung und seltsamsten Verwirrungen endeten. Da kann man wirklich nicht mehr unterscheiden ob man bekloppt wird oder was das denn nu kaputt ist.

Ich wei nur, da ich gestern Nacht aufgewacht bin weil meine Pumpe bis zum Hals ging. Dann ging es bergab. Das schaukelt sich natrlich auch hoch. Nicht gerade schn wenn man merkt, da man womglich nicht zu einer wichtigen Prfung kann.

Wenn mir heute noch einer auf dem LPA was von "Arzt" und "psychisch stabil" erzhlt werde ich bestimmt sehr unlustig. Ich war in dem ganzen Studium bisher nur einen Tag wegen einer eitrigen Angina krank. Und bei Prfungen noch gar nie.

Ein vermurkster Tag.

Jetzt gehe ich heute mal baggern. Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja jemand mir einen neuen Prfungstermin zu geben. Was ist daran eigentlich so schwierig, wenn es sowieso Gruppen gibt, die nicht voll besetzt sind? Wahrscheinlich mu man in diesem Brokratenstaat dafr hundert Formulare ausfllen  :Wand:

----------


## Bensona!

Vielleicht solltet ihr euch berlegen, ob das Studium Medizin und die Arbeit als Arzt fr euch nicht passt? Ganz ehrlich, aber wer als Arzt steht man spter immer vor Prfungssituationen und unter sehr hufigen Dauerstress. Hinzu kommen noch viele berstunden und wenig Schlaf.

----------


## Flauscheding

> Vielleicht solltet ihr euch berlegen, ob das Studium Medizin und die Arbeit als Arzt fr euch nicht passt? Ganz ehrlich, aber wer als Arzt steht man spter immer vor Prfungssituationen und unter sehr hufigen Dauerstress. Hinzu kommen noch viele berstunden und wenig Schlaf.


Geht das Gezeter jetzt wieder los?  *augenroll*

----------


## Dreamer81

Das finde ich jetzt allerdings auch krass. Ich kenne keinen Arzt (und ich kenne ne Menge bin seit 7 Jahren in der Pflege) der sich nicht mit Grauen an sein Physikum erinnert und das wo es eher schwieriger geworden ist. Abgesehen davon finde ich das gerade ziemlich unangemessen.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> Vielleicht solltet ihr euch berlegen, ob das Studium Medizin und die Arbeit als Arzt fr euch nicht passt? Ganz ehrlich, aber wer als Arzt steht man spter immer vor Prfungssituationen und unter sehr hufigen Dauerstress. Hinzu kommen noch viele berstunden und wenig Schlaf.


Und du solltest dir berlegen, ob du gengend Empathie aufbringst, um im Arztberuf angemessen zu reagieren.

----------


## jojoxyz

@ Bensona: Das find ich jetzt wirklich jetzt auch ein bichen bertrieben. Ist jetzt nicht bse gemeint, aber meinst du, Medizin ist der richtige Beruf fr dich, weil zu einer Diagnose gehrt auch eine richtige Anamnese und man kann nicht aufgrund von irgendwelchen Aussagen mal eben eine Ferndiagnose stellen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Flauscheding

In meinen Augen ist es NORMAL, dass man auch mal in gewissen Situationen nicht mehr kann, man ist Mensch, nicht Maschine. Der P-Stress hlt jetzt schon so lange an, irgendwann kann man nun nicht mehr. Punkt. Ich denke nicht, dass man  auch nur im entferntesten eine Aussage ber die Fhigkeiten eines Arztes treffen kann. Und jeder, der im nachhinein erzhlt, das P sei nicht stressig gewesen, der lgt. Es ist und bleibt nunmal eine wichtige, wenn nicht sogar fast die wichtigste, Prfung des Studiums und dementsprechend schaukelt sich der Stress hoch. 
Warum in aller Welt darf man als Med.-Stud. keine Schwchen zeigen, ohne dass man gleich als unfhig bezeichnet wird? Ich kann das irgendwie nciht nachvollziehen und es begegnet einem ja nich nur hier im Forum, sondern auch direkt an der Uni. Ich knnte da manchmal zur rasenden Wildsau werden ...

Edit: schiefer Satz   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## SynC

Ich finde die Aussage auch sehr bedenklich! Klar auch im Arztberuf gibt es viel Stress. Aber universitre Prfungen und Stress bei der Klinikarbeit sind zwei ganz verschiedene Formen von Stress. Da kann man nicht einfach vom einem auf das andere schlieen!

----------


## Dr.Nemo

@ Dr House:

Hier kommt ein ordentliches Kraftpaket!!!!!
 ::-angel:  

Und da ich der Meinung bin, dass das bisherige angesammelte Wissen nicht in der Toilette verloren gegangen ist, versuche doch erstmal dich zu schonen, zu pflegen, aufzupppeln, statt darber nachzudenken, wie du den Termin verschieben kannst!!! Oder war er grade heute und ich habs jetzt verschwitzt?   :Blush:

----------


## gjmgdk

eben, eustress und distress  :hmmm...: 

nehmt das kleine ersti-mdel doch nicht ernst. nach dem ersten semester wei die auch, was sache ist. sptestens vor dem testat.

----------


## gjmgdk

blde frage: was heit eigentlich cand.med? ich wei, ich bins, aber was bedeutet das genau?

----------


## GOMER

Wie immer ist Wikipedia Dein Freund: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Studentischer_Grad

----------


## Bensona!

Wie schnell man sich unbeliebt machen kann  :Smilie: 
Es waren nur Fragen, ber die man sich ebenfalls Gedanken machen kann. Menschen, die partout keinen Stress aushalten knnen, sollten keine rzte werden. Denn irgendwann wird erwartet, dass man unter gewissen Stresssituationen die richtigen Entscheidungen fllt. 

Ihr knnt mir fehlende Empathie zuschreiben, aber es bleibt dennoch als Tatsache bestehen.

(brigens bin ich demnchst wieder Ersti ;) )

----------


## Meuli

Stress ist aber nicht gleich Stress. Will heien: jemand, der mit Prfungsstress nicht zurechtkommt, muss deshalb noch lang net in der Notaufnahme oder anderen stressigen Situationen in der Klinik versagen. Das sind zwei vllig verschiedene Paar Schuhe  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Bensona!

Darber lsst sich streiten. Stress bleibt Stress, in einer Prfung sind Entscheidungen gefragt und auch im rzlichen Alltag.   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Darf ich fragen, was du vorher studiert hast, wenn du jetzt sagst, du seist bald wieder Erstie?

----------


## Bensona!

h, Vorklinik   :Grinnnss!: 

(Der Unterschied zwischen Eustress und Distress ist mir bewusst, danke.)

----------


## Meuli

> Darber lsst sich streiten. Stress bleibt Stress, in einer Prfung sind Entscheidungen gefragt und auch im rzlichen Alltag.


Schlag doch einfach mal den Unterschied zwischen Eustress und Distress nach ...  :schnarch...:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Also ich wnsch ja selten anderen Menschen, dass sie mal so richtig einen vor den Bug bekommen. Aber wenn ich solche Kommentare von angehenden rzten lese, rollen sich mir die Fungel hoch.

Jeder findet seinen Meister, auch du, Bensona  :Grinnnss!:   - und sowas ist einfach trstlich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Bensona!

Nur weil ich kein Moderator bin, keine bewegte Banane als Avatar und keine 5000 Beitrge im Forum habe, kann ich dennoch meine Meinung kundtun. Die Welt ist kein einziges Torten essen und noch schwerer ist es, mir scheinbar auch nur einen Funken an der Richtigkeit meiner Aussage zuzuschreiben. Wenn die Wahrheit schmerzt, baut man sich lieber ein Gerst aus erheucheltem Mitleid auf. Ihr wirft mir die schnelle Bevorurteilung von Dr. House vor, aber gleichzeitig wollt ihr das Standgericht meinetwegen.

Stress bleibt Stress und damit muss man lernen umzugehen. Ob man es wahrhaben mchte oder nicht, ihr wisst es doch genauso.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Bensona, du bist und bleibst mein/e Held/in   :Keks:  

BTW: Ich schreibe hier durchaus meine Meinung. Stell dir vor, ich bin auch als NICHT-MOD unterwegs im Forum  :hmmm...:

----------


## Meuli

> Nur weil ich kein Moderator bin, keine bewegte Banane als Avatar und keine 5000 Beitrge im Forum habe ...


Neidisch??  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Bensona!

Kennst du brigens by the way, den Unterschied zwischen Littman Classic SE II und Littman Master Classic II, auer den Preis? Hrt man mit dem Master besser?   ::-angel:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Wsste ich den Unterschied, so wrde ich dir im ENTSPRECHENDEN THREAD antworten  :hmmm...:

----------


## Bensona!

Nagut =)

----------


## Meridion

Prfungsangst ist was ganz anderes als normaler Stre; da Du offenbar keine Ahnung hast, einmal Dieter Nuhr zum mitnehmen: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Schnauze halten   ::-dance:

----------


## Dr. House

> Nur weil ich kein Moderator bin, keine bewegte Banane als Avatar und keine 5000 Beitrge im Forum habe, kann ich dennoch meine Meinung kundtun.


Klar. Wir hren alle gespannt zu.




> Die Welt ist kein einziges Torten essen


Nein! Echt? Wo hast Du das denn her? Das ist ja richtig um die Ecke gedacht.
Bei soviel Intellekt und Weitsicht mu ich natrlich passen. Da komm ich nicht mehr mit.




> und noch schwerer ist es, mir scheinbar auch nur einen Funken an der Richtigkeit meiner Aussage zuzuschreiben.


Genau. rzte sind nie krank. Sind doch schlielich rzte  :hmmm...: 




> Wenn die Wahrheit schmerzt, baut man sich lieber ein Gerst aus erheucheltem Mitleid auf. Ihr wirft mir die schnelle Bevorurteilung von Dr. House vor, aber gleichzeitig wollt ihr das Standgericht meinetwegen.


Welches Standgericht? Das gibt es hier nicht. Du mut Dich lediglich mit Deinen Worten auseinandersetzen. Das sollte eigentlich nicht so schwer sein, denn sie sind schon ein Weilchen bei Dir.

Prof. Bechmann sagte mal in einer lauschigen Prpstunde: Man mu immer genau berlegen was man sagt und sollte mglichst keinen Bldsinn reden, denn Worte werden zu einem Teil unserer Gehirnorganisation.




> Stress bleibt Stress und damit muss man lernen umzugehen.


Wer htte das gedacht? Wann knnen wir die Antrittsvorlesung von Besona mit dem schnen Titel "The whole truth about managing Your life as a doctor" erwarten?
Aber bitte nicht in Frankfurt, wenn es geht. Da bemht man sich gerade akribisch um Qualitt.

----------


## gjmgdk

ihr seid so geil!   :Top:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  
so macht forum-lesen spa! brot und spiele! in die arena, gladiatoren!

----------


## jojoxyz

Shit, mein Popcorn ist alle  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

beim real ----- oder bei OBI  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Grbler

@jojo: Drben im Ektoplasma-Thread gibt's vielleicht noch Popcorn  :hmmm...:

----------


## jojoxyz

Gehts jetzt weiter? Hab durch die guten Tips jetzt nen groen Vorrat.  :Top:  
Nett wr es auch, wenn sich die Bombenlegerin von Heidelberg dazugesellt, wird bestimmt dann noch lustiger:
http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/ber...58814EKH9.html

----------


## flavour

Die Geschichte mit der Bombendrohung hab ich im Radio gehrt. Finde ich sehr extrem, kann man da exmatrikuliert werden oder bleibts bei diesen Zivilverfahren?
Und wie bitte haben die sie gefunden, wenn sie nur orten konnten, von welcher Telefonzelle der Anruf kam? Besitzt die Dame einen Kiosk daneben oder was?

----------


## beetle-max

Hi Leute,

die allerherzlichsten Glckwnsche an alle, die sich nun Kliniker nennen drfen!!!
Ich habs Schriftl. leider zum 2. Mal nicht geschafft und bin super doll entuscht, von  mir selbst...  :Nixweiss:  
Ich mu erstmal schauen was ich jetzt so lerntechnisch optimieren kann...das mu doch zu schaffen sein (jetzt fehlten mir 10 Punkte). Habe ja das letzte Semester die Forum Eintrge verfolgt und freue mich natrlich fr euch,z.B. fr Hoppla-Daisy, die nun erfolgreich waren!!!! Ich habe auch ein Kind...,was jetzt nochmal diese physikumsgestresste Mami erleben mu....
Ich mchte auch endlich die Vorklinik hinter mich lassen !!!! Bis bald

----------


## Flauscheding

So, jetzt bin ich auch mit dabei   ::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:

----------


## Dreamer81

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!! Du hast ja echt lange warten mssen!

----------


## Flauscheding

Ja, erst heute Prfung hinter mich gebracht, aber es hat geklappt   :Grinnnss!:  *jippieh*

----------


## Dr.Nemo

::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:   :Top:

----------


## jojoxyz

Glckwunsch auch von mir!  :Top:

----------


## Mikrovilli

> So, jetzt bin ich auch mit dabei


Super Flauschi!
Viel Spa in der Klinik!!!
 ::-dance:   :Top:   :Party:   ::-stud:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Alcyon

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die bestanden haben!  :Smilie: 

Ich habe mal eine Frage: Ich lese hier, dass Extremitten an 2-3 Tagen gelernt werden - schliet das den genauen Gelenkaufbau und vor allem smtliche Muskeln mit ein?

----------


## mezzomixi

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die bestanden haben! 
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage: Ich lese hier, dass Extremitten an 2-3 Tagen gelernt werden - schliet das den genauen Gelenkaufbau und vor allem smtliche Muskeln mit ein?


In welchem Semester bist Du jetzt?
Du wirst erstaunt sein, wie schnell sich manches dann auf einmal lernt, wenn man es wiederholt. Anatomie habe ich mit Physikum Exakt gelernt und da sind solche Zeiten absolut drin  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## nadine86

Ja, es kommt auf das Semester an. Wenn du das Grundlegende bereits fr die Testate gelernt hast (es dich also nicht berrascht, dass das Ellenbogengelenk 3 Gelenke sind...), kannst du die Muskeln relativ schnell wiederholen. Wenn du dich allerdings in den Testaten mehr oder weniger nur durchgemogelt hast (bzw. keine Zeit hattest, alles richtig zu lernen, so wie ich), brauchst du, denke ich, ein paar Tage mehr. Aber Innervationen, z.B., nur lernen, wenn du Zeit hast. Wird zwar vom IMPP gefragt, aber nicht so exzessiv und mdl brauchst dus zum Bestehen auch nicht.
Hab ne 2 mndlich gekriegt und wusste nicht, welcher Nerv den M. infraspinatus innerviert, da gibts dann auch Tipps ("Er luft BER die Skapula -> suprascapularis).
kein Stress, Extremitten sind nicht soooo wichtig. Lern lieber viel, viel, viel ZNS!

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

hh, drei gelenke?   :hmmm...:  

du glaubst gar nicht, was alles man alles wiederholen kann, wenn das physikum naht und die zeit drckt.

"wenn du meinst es geht nicht mehr, kommt von irgendwo ein lichtlein her" 
das war unser motto zum physikum


auerdem kann man im physikum sachen einfach rausnehmen, wenn man den fragemodus des impp kennt, kann man sich unterammuskeln schenken, bestimmte gelenke, und und und...

----------


## mezzomixi

> kein Stress, Extremitten sind nicht soooo wichtig. Lern lieber viel, viel, viel ZNS!


h... gerade in den letzten 2 Examen waren die Extremitten *sehr* wichtig!

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

da hab ich auch mit geschrieben. es ging auch ganz gut ohne unterschenkelmuskeln und unterarm muskeln.

kurz die einzelnen kompartimente lernen mit nerven, merksprche fr die arterien und fertig, dann im kurzlehrbuch bichen gelenke angucken un e voila
fertig sind die gliedmaen.



ich bin mal bei nem groen testat arm durchgefallen, bei nem ganz pingeligen. 
da drfte ich in  den ferien ALLES nochmal lernen, jeder abgef... muskel mit ursprung und nebenfunktion , "suppiniert teilweise auch im unterram" und so nen mist, seit dem hasse ich extremitten.   :grrrr....:  

wer braucht schon extremitten   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Alcyon

> In welchem Semester bist Du jetzt?
> Du wirst erstaunt sein, wie schnell sich manches dann auf einmal lernt, wenn man es wiederholt. Anatomie habe ich mit Physikum Exakt gelernt und da sind solche Zeiten absolut drin


Komme jetzt ins 4.

In 3-4 Tagen soll ich die Extremitten mit allen Muskeln, Nerven und der Blutversorgung + Topographie lernen knnen? Ach, du liebe Zeit - das kann ja heiter werden. 
Habe zwar whrend der bisherigen 3 Semester immer gut gelernt, aber z.B. die Hypothenarmuskulatur sagt mir nur noch dem Namen nach etwas (okay, ich knnte mitm Finger drauf zeigen! ;D).

Eine andere Frage: Inwieweit habt ihr "interdisziplinr" gelernt? Also, z.B. beim Auge dann die Anatomie, die Physiologie + Optik (Physik)? Oder doch eher Fach fr Fach? Habt ihr den GK abgearbeitet (berhaupt angeschaut!?)? 

Habt ihr innerhalb eines Fachs versucht, das ein wenig zu ordnen: Bspw. Embryologie, Histologie und Makroskopische Anatomie eines Organs zusammen zu lernen, statt alles nacheinander?

----------


## mezzomixi

> Eine andere Frage: Inwieweit habt ihr "interdisziplinr" gelernt? Also, z.B. beim Auge dann die Anatomie, die Physiologie + Optik (Physik)? Oder doch eher Fach fr Fach? Habt ihr den GK abgearbeitet (berhaupt angeschaut!?)? 
> 
> Habt ihr innerhalb eines Fachs versucht, das ein wenig zu ordnen: Bspw. Embryologie, Histologie und Makroskopische Anatomie eines Organs zusammen zu lernen, statt alles nacheinander?


Ich hab das eigentlich kaum gemacht. Nur bei der Niere, weil die war die einzige, wo ich das Gefhlt hatte es macht viel Sinn. Ansonsten habe ich fcherweise aus dem Physikum Exakt gelernt. Biochemie, Anatomie, Physio .. dann wieder von vorne nochmal alles wiederholt. Am Ende konnte ich die komplette Anatomie in 2-3 Tagen wiederholen, man wird ja Gott sei Dank jedes mal ein bisschen schlauer  :Grinnnss!:  Und keine Sorge, vor dem Physikumslernen wusste ich BERHAUPT nichts mehr von den allermeisten Sachen. Es kommt schnell zurck.
In den GK habe ich noch nie geschaut und Embryo habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie gelernt   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!: 


edit: Physik Lernen lohnt sich nicht. Da muss man nur die Formeln knnen (allein mit R=U/I kann man viele viele Aufgaben lsen.) Es lohnt nicht da ein ganzes Buch durchzulernen. Die Aufgaben haben sich in den letzten Jahren auch sehr gendert, das habe ich leider erst rel. spt gemerkt.

----------


## Gammaflyer

Das geht schon in der kurzen Zeit.
Man ist wirklich erstaunt, was alles schnell wiederkommt.
Natrlich kann man dann immer noch Fragen erwischen, die man nicht beantworten kann. ALLES kann man als Normalsterblicher eh nicht lernen. Aber auf kleinen topographischen Fitzeleien reitet auch kaum einer rum, weil die sich eher schlecht prfen lassen("ein bisschen weiter lateral als der schrg ventral gelegene vordere Anteil des..."   :hmmm...:  ) bzw. wenn tatschlich was drankommt, dann ist das auch nicht gleich bestehensrelevant.

Was Interdisziplinires angeht: Das kommt wohl darauf an, was fr ein Lerntyp man ist.
Wenn man zu den Leuten gehrt, die lange, lange vorher anfangen, mit Lernplan, -gruppe, festen Zeiten usw., dann kann man sich interdisziplinres Lernen ich sage mal "leisten". Sinnvoller ist es mit Sicherheit, weil man es dann besser versteht und gerade auf das Verstndnis kommt es in der mndlichen Prfung an.
Wenn man allerdings wie ich zu Leuten gehrt, die nur unter Druck lernen knnen und bei denen es dann darauf hinausluft, dass sie Niere und Atmung an jeweils einem Tag wiederholen und Auge morgens auf dem Weg zur Prfung anschauen, dann ist es verstndlich, dass interdisziplinr zu viel Zeit kostet.   :Grinnnss!: 

EDIT: Und ja, auch innerhalb der Anatomie hab ich Makro, Histo und Embryo getrennt gelernt.

Aber bevor jetzt hier irgendwas falsch rberkommt: Das muss wirklich jeder fr sich entscheiden.
Nur weil irgendwer irgendwann irgendwas irgendwie lernt, sollte man sich von seinem Lernstil nicht abbringen lassen. Erst wenn man dauerhaft scheitert, sollte man berlegen, was da nicht optimal luft.

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Also so im Nachhinein staune ich auch ber mich selber..
Vor der Mndlichen hab ich Biochemie KOMPLETT in 2 Tagen wiederholt..   :Blush:  

Es ist erstaunlich wie man ber sich hinauswachsen kann und genauso schnell entschwindet wohl auch wieder die berzeugung DASS man es konnte   :Blush:  

Mit dem Druck wachsen deine Mglichkeiten, Strken! Das wirst du aber wohl ein halbes Jahr vorher nicht genauso erleben, wie 2 Tage vor dem Entscheidungstag..   :Keks:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

ich hab damals die gesamte histolgie in der 1 stndigen zugfahrt zum mndlichen physikum gelernt und vorher hatte ich nicht einmal in in ein histolehrbuch geguckt. 

man kann ne menge wiederholen, wenn man zeitdruck hat. 

hatte sooo gar kein bock mehr auf histo.

"die whrend der fahrt zur prfung anfang zu lernen"-methode hatte sich schon bei meinem abitur bewhrt und das war nur ne 10 mintige busfahrt.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bangen

Welche Bahnstrecke muss man fahren um das zu schaffen?

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

es geht jede x-beliebige 1-stndige bahnstrecke, um eine stunde zu lernen...

----------


## Plotin

Lernen im Zug mit einem Buch - so etwas hat doch keine Kultur und kein Stil! Da lobe ich mir doch meinen gemtlichen Schreibtisch zuhause (hnliches Modell):

----------


## docmoechtegern

> Lernen im Zug mit einem Buch - so etwas hat doch keine Kultur und kein Stil!


Och, im Erste-Klasse-Groraumwagen eines ICE kann man es sich mit einem Buch auch ganz gemtlich machen.   :Love:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

du bist auch so ne nachteule, wa?  :Grinnnss!:  

also im neuen ICE (4?) reist es sich verdammt gut, auch wenn ich als armer student nur 2 klasse fahre

spter als chefarzt in 8 jahren dann 1. klasse   :hmmm...: 


das mit dem   :Love: -smiley war die flugzeugtoilette, nicht der zug...



waren viele altklausurfragen in biochemie dran? war die klausur machbar?

----------


## Bensona!

> Eine andere Frage: Inwieweit habt ihr "interdisziplinr" gelernt? Also, z.B. beim Auge dann die Anatomie, die Physiologie + Optik (Physik)? Oder doch eher Fach fr Fach? Habt ihr den GK abgearbeitet (berhaupt angeschaut!?)? 
> 
> Habt ihr innerhalb eines Fachs versucht, das ein wenig zu ordnen: Bspw. Embryologie, Histologie und Makroskopische Anatomie eines Organs zusammen zu lernen, statt alles nacheinander?


Hab das so gut wie durchgehend interdiziplinr gemacht. Fand das halt besser. ber 1-2 Tage halt verteilt.
Beispiel Lunge:
Embryo - Makro - Histo
Physio - Biochemie Lipide (Surfactant)
bisschen Physik (Drcke..)

Oder auch Extremitten: (Muskeln)
Embryo - Makro - Histo 
Physio + Biochemie

Fand das halt im Endeffekt besser und mir hat es sehr geholfen =)

----------


## jojoxyz

Das glaubt man echt kaum, was man kurz vorher noch schaffen kann. Hab am letzten Tag vorm Mndlichen in einem 12-Std-Marathon komplett Physio, Biochemie, Histo und Teile von Makroskopie wiederholt.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  
Und nach der Prfung fllt man glcklich in ein tiefes Konditions-Loch.

----------


## hermajesty

::-dance:   ::-dance:   ::-dance:   Juhuuuuu
auch endlich fertig

----------


## Blondi

!JUHU!

----------


## Flauscheding

So, mein Zeugnis ist heute angekommen, bin allerdings dezent enttuscht. Das ist ja blo ein Fetzen Papier   :grrrr....:   und geknickt hat das LPA den auch *hmpf*. Mnsch, bei so viel Arbeit die dahinter steckt, htte es ruhig ein kleines bisschen hbscher sein knnen...

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

beim 2. stex wirste noch entuschter werden. mehr arbeit, noch schlichteres dokument  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Dreamer81

> So, mein Zeugnis ist heute angekommen, bin allerdings dezent enttuscht. Das ist ja blo ein Fetzen Papier    und geknickt hat das LPA den auch *hmpf*. Mnsch, bei so viel Arbeit die dahinter steckt, htte es ruhig ein kleines bisschen hbscher sein knnen...



DAS habe ich letzte Woche auch gedacht

----------


## McBeal

> So, mein Zeugnis ist heute angekommen, bin allerdings dezent enttuscht. Das ist ja blo ein Fetzen Papier    und geknickt hat das LPA den auch *hmpf*. Mnsch, bei so viel Arbeit die dahinter steckt, htte es ruhig ein kleines bisschen hbscher sein knnen...


Echt? Bei uns waren die nicht geknickt... und sind immerhin farbig. Wie ist das denn bei Euch? Rein wei?

LG,
Ally

----------


## Gammaflyer

Bei mir auch geknickt. Zusammen mit der Ergebnismitteilung frs Schriftliche in einem Standard-Umschlag. Ziemlich unromantisch.

----------


## Grbler

Es war zwar kein EINschreiben mehr, aber immerhin war da ne Pappe drin, damit das Zeugnis nicht verknickt.

An sich ist das in blauen retro-Tnen gehalten. Und extrem viel Text, sehr unromantisch, in der Tat  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

> Echt? Bei uns waren die nicht geknickt... und sind immerhin farbig. Wie ist das denn bei Euch? Rein wei?
> 
> LG,
> Ally


Nicht rein wei, aber wei-blau, viel Text und auf nem normalen Druckerpapier, 2x geknickt, damit es in den Umschlag passt. Hatte erst gedacht, dass nur die Ergebnismitteilung drin steckt, aber da war dann doch noch ein blatt drin, auf dem Zeugnis stand   :bhh:  .

----------


## Dreamer81

Bei uns war es ein DIN A4 Umschlag, mit Pappe dahinter dass da nix passiert.

----------


## Mchteauchgern

Weies Papier, schwarze Schrift, zweimal geknickt, zugesandt ber einen privaten Zusteller, der fr seine Unzuverlssigkeit bekannt ist. Meine Ladung landete wegen denen mehrfach im falschen Briefkasten. Ich frchte ich muss da morgen mal anrufen....

----------


## TobiasN

Ich studiere in Bochum und bei mir ist leider immer noch kein schriftliches Ergebniss angekommen. WIe sieht es bei den anderen NRW-Studenten aus? Normal oder sollte ich lieber mal nachfragen? Viele Gre
Tobi

----------


## Dreamer81

also ich studiere in Essen und hatte es eine Woche nach der mndlichen im Briefkasten

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Studier auch in Bochum, und bei mir kams am 18. oder 19.9 an,.. gleich mit Zeugnis. Und bei einigen anderen Bochumern auch..

----------


## DrSkywalker

> moin moin, im suff (ohne quelle und ohne gewhr  ) :
> 
> bc fragen die immer das gleiche, das mutet zwar an willkr und "wir fragen nur
> die funoten im lffler ab" und das stimmt soweit auch, aber diese fragen 
> sind dadurch wieder berechenbar, als da sie sich wiederholen.
> 
> die fragen nach dem molybdn im "ich habs vergessen"- enzym scheint erstmal von weit hergeholt und unwichtig. und da trgt der schein auch nicht
>  aber solche fragen kommen in der art immer wieder dran.
> 
> ...


Groartig! Ich liebe diesen Dr. Jekkyl! Ich werde dieses Meisterwerk ausdrucken und bis zum 13. Mrz 2008 ber dem Schreibtisch hngen haben.

----------

